# [D2/D2G/DX] CM9 Build Thread



## bikedude880

Tired of waiting 2 or more days for a build? Want to get your flash on more often than others? Congrats, your time has come!

[head]Current Issues[/head]
Camera app doesn't record video [Reason Known, codecs/LCML]
Wifi tether doesn't work [Reason Known, ABI]
Minor wakelock in certain subsystems [Reason Known]
*HARDWARE CODECS (Youtube, Netflix... anything with video/audio may have playback issues) [Reason Known]*
Users [Reason Unknown]
[head]Downloads[/head]
Latest Build:

D2G - CM9-D2G-08192012074df78dc57ad53353e8d6efe2777bf7 (md5sum)D2 - CM9-D2-08192012a8f61fcff79a5fa2f362b045d8034150 (md5sum)DX - CM9-DX-080920129e37927668cbc31d974bbef25aa24f73 (md5sum)

All *Droid 2 Global* builds:


Spoiler



D2G - CM9-D2G-08192012 - 074df78dc57ad53353e8d6efe2777bf7 (md5sum)
D2G - cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - 791a86dd656471e6a0a41df1c9fffbf1 (md5sum)
D2G - cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - eab86195f69059f21e6bcac68e7b3c73 (md5sum) Fixed camera zoom/flash. No other changes.
D2G - cm-9-20120725-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - c615cbf08ae0298591fbba32ea1ae17a (md5sum) Camera takes still pictures, video still not working.
D2G - cm-9-20120723-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - 282e645ea36e403ee40b2ac862568435 (md5sum) Still no camera, though you can charge on cold boot.
D2G - cm-9-20120722-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - 793e5c6ec437a2b37be64723cdd6ed57 (md5sum) Same shit, different build. Now with more backlight settings.
D2G - cm-9-20120718-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - 7905a4e10fb500304133e3ef9dfe873e (md5sum) Camera crashes after taking picture, doesn't save. Camcorder now has 480 and 720p modes, doesn't record yet. Panorama works perfect
D2G - cm-9-20120718-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - 7905a4e10fb500304133e3ef9dfe873e (md5sum) Camcorder records (in zany colors) if camera defaults are "restored". Doesn't playback.
D2G - cm-9-20120714-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - e1128ea7d2aaad933139d970aa861ae5 (md5sum)
D2G - cm-9-20120710-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - e73019f7caacb8bcad2c599c22ba5f58 (md5sum) *This build has linker debugging enabled*
D2G - cm-9-20120701-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - f3f366f5d7676b4dec5655b67d394d0b (md5sum)
D2G - cm-9-20120629-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - 70e8bf02709d4a429ed083072ae7a714 (md5sum)
D2G - cm-9-20120627-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - 704d607da3fe127111f26d3f7b31be7a (md5sum)
D2G - cm-9-20120625-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - 28add33833920bb5c98a8dbf572c9e14 (md5sum)
D2G - cm-9-20120623-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - 76bebbc967f88d73a6e2106725a2d4ff (md5sum)
D2G - cm-9-20120621-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we_checksum - (Unzip THIS file, ROM is inside with a checksum)



All *Droid 2* builds:


Spoiler



D2 - CM9-D2-08192012 - a8f61fcff79a5fa2f362b045d8034150 (md5sum)
D2 - cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2 - 784957ff40b7a26d5770475d3ff540cb (md5sum)
D2 - cm-9-20120801-UNOFFICIAL-droid2 - 89782bfa296a49a621526814f4b23d07 (md5sum) Minor bump for D2, synced up charging config
D2 - cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2 - 2d92a6848e5bfb073b32a8e947f5be23 (md5sum) Fixed camera zoom/flash. No other changes.
D2 - cm-9-20120725-UNOFFICIAL-droid2 - f7ae6b3fdf547d56dac844c4a34da7da (md5sum) Camera takes still pictures, video still not working.



All *Droid X* builds:


Spoiler



DX - CM9-DX-08092012 - 9e37927668cbc31d974bbef25aa24f73 (md5sum)
DX - CM9-DX-08092012- 227532d77c05a04d2b950dd67c6e6126 (md5sum) This build is from x13thangelx
DX - cm-9-20120803-UNOFFICIAL-shadow - 248e8d9ccd78826d43e4459060c57fb9 (md5sum)



[head]Change-Log[/head]
These builds will /not/ come with a change-log. If you want one, take a look at commit logs on Github and use the date on the zip. I try my hardest to start a build after all changes for the day have been committed, but it can be tricky.


----------



## bikedude880

[head]Installing[/head]
Now some of you might wonder why this section needs to exist. I don't. It's crucial ​
From ClockworkMod Recovery, any version
Mounts and Storage -> Format System (This is to give us a clean partition, free of gapps that get backed up before install)
Wipe Data/Factory Reset (To ensure that absolutely no trace of the system exists before install) 
Install Zip From sdcard (Both the rom and gapps)
Reboot System Now
*It is imperative that you do not reboot at any time after step 1 until told to.*​Doing so will result in your having to SBF and re-root. You have been warned.​
[head]Reporting Errors[/head]
If you're going to use these builds as a basis for an error report, _PLEASE_ include the build date of the ROM in the report. Failure to do so will result (most likely) in the error becoming a lower priority. This information can be found either through the ROM file name, or by the following steps:
System Settings -> About Phone
Build Date (Note: The Build Date reflects when I finished a repo sync)
[head]GSM USERS[/head]
Gasai Yuno is tired of posting this shit everywhere, so I'll add it here:


Gasai Yuno said:


> These crashes mean your device was set to GSM.
> 
> Fixing it requires playing with airplane mode and mobile network settings. Enable airplane mode and then add a notifications widget for mobile data toggle. Long press that toggle and try choosing different network types, then disabling airplane mode. Repeat until successful.
> 
> This was discussed quite a few times, but reading is not something people are accustomed with these days&#8230;


[head]Credits and Other Info[/head]
Thanks go out to x13thangelx, RevNumbers, Jonman409 (JB1tz), JBirdVegas, Desterly, and Asphyx for all their work on CM7 and CM9. Without them we wouldn't be looking at such an awesome release.

Edit: Builds are run after 'repo sync; make clobber' and are userdebug builds.

Thanks to Gasai for the hosting. Try not to thrash the server too hard


----------



## ExodusC

I'm liking this! Makes me consider switching back to CM9 from AOKP. I hope some of the AOKP features get back-ported into CM9.


----------



## smitty5505

i keep getting an aborted installation.I re-downloaded in case of a bad download still no luck..anybody else?


----------



## bikedude880

smitty5505 said:


> i keep getting an aborted installation.I re-downloaded in case of a bad download still no luck..anybody else?


Unzip the archive that you download, inside you will find /another/ archive (the actual rom) and a checksum file to make sure it's good.

Apparently I shouldn't assume people are intelligent and try to package checksums and roms. Next files will be straight roms.


----------



## smitty5505

lol my bad i honestly didnt even notice checksum in the file name


----------



## bikedude880

smitty5505 said:


> lol my bad i honestly didnt even notice checksum in the file name


I have clarified the posts and added install instructions.


----------



## D2Guser

which gapps do you recomend installing?

* Ice Cream Sandwich (Android 4.0.x)*

* Universal Packages*

* 20120429*

_MD5: 7c524e1e078164f681e0aa6753180b2c_
Revert GoogleBackupTransport.apk to 20120317 version.
* 20120422*

_MD5: 0b30df25505799b5e10c0b6409f73137_
APKs and libs updated to 4.0.4 versions where available
Google Play Store's APK renamed from Vending.apk (Gingerbread standard) to Phonesky.apk (ICS standard)
Google Play Store updated to 3.5.16
Gmail removed as it is now available in the Google Play Store
* 20120317*

_MD5: dc560aa235e8dd8cb00df0cefb5abd38_
Fixed libfilterpack_facedetect.so which no longer breaks Face Tan and Face Glow when editing pictures in Gallery.
Updated Google Play Store to 3.5.15


----------



## smitty5505

D2Guser said:


> which gapps do you recomend installing?


latest 4/29 works just fine


----------



## x13thangelx

They all are the same gapps just updated. Unless you see any specific version use whatever you use on other roms.


----------



## D2Guser

Another question I am trying to format /system in ClockworkMod Recovery v5.0.2.3 and I get an error when trying to do so. "error formatting /system!" does anyone know how to fix this?

Do I need to flash recovery for the droid x (2-int)?


----------



## crazydz

That's what I do... I have no clue why the d2g one doesn't work though. 
Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## x13thangelx

crazydz said:


> That's what I do... I have no clue why the d2g one doesn't work though.
> Sent from my DROID2 Global


Never has. Koush has known since he put up the d2g one that it was broken yet it was never fixed.


----------



## bikedude880

crazydz said:


> Never has. Koush has known since he put up the d2g one that it was broken yet it was never fixed.


And since the DX version worked fine, there was no incentive to update the D2G version. Considering the platform similarities, there's no point in releasing three files with the same recovery. Consider the DX-2ndinit version the D2/DX/D2G 2nd-init recovery.


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

I love you bikedude. I still can't believe this ROM has gone so far from when you were posting pre-alpha builds in that one random thread.


----------



## hgrimberg

So, is gsm calls and data finally working on this latest cm9? There is no mention about it.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

hgrimberg said:


> So, is gsm calls and data finally working on this latest cm9? There is no mention about it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Maybe because no one knows since none of us (meaning me, bikedude, or jonman) can test? Its been the same answer since cm7 was started for the exact same reason. As far as we know, it should but since no one seems to ever do anything but ask and if it doesnt work just cry about it and not do anything to help (a log would go a looooong way towards fixing it if it doesnt work....) its rather hard to do anything about it.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

x13thangelx, it works. Tested and confirmed by me since March 1st, see the dev thread around that date.

Certain users have an issue in the /dev/hands device driver - that's the reason for it failing for them, however, this would require individual patching.


----------



## Crocadile

As always, thank you bikedude880 and x13thangelx for the continued development and support of ROMS for the Droid 2 Global.

Some feedback:
The Good: I'm pleased to report this is the first ICS build I've tried in months on my D2G, and it is very stable. The 6/21/12 build seems feature rich and clean overall, only a minor glitch in the image galery viewing some JPEGs.

The bad: Unfortunetly I once again reverted back to the CM7 GB builds via CWR. As much as I enjoy having ICS on my phone, I suspect this device may not have enough horsepower to handle the interface smoothly. Browsing between screens, even just marking multiple emails as read, takes a few milliseconds longer than it does on CM7 GB. I did a completely clean install of CM9 as instructed by bikedude's 2nd post in this thread, and I adjusted the performance settings for maximum graphics speed (I did not overclock the CPU though), but the fading transitions ICS uses in the interface are impacting the performance more than I can take. I'm not certain this is an item that can be fixed in software, it may just be the reality of an aging device. I welcome anyone's feedback on this, especially if I can disable all fading transition effects (instant would be great!).

Thanks again guys.


----------



## smitty5505

Crocadile said:


> As always, thank you bikedude880 and x13thangelx for the continued development and support of ROMS for the Droid 2 Global.
> 
> Some feedback:
> The Good: I'm pleased to report this is the first ICS build I've tried in months on my D2G, and it is very stable. The 6/21/12 build seems feature rich and clean overall, only a minor glitch in the image galery viewing some JPEGs.
> 
> The bad: Unfortunetly I once again reverted back to the CM7 GB builds via CWR. As much as I enjoy having ICS on my phone, I suspect this device may not have enough horsepower to handle the interface smoothly. Browsing between screens, even just marking multiple emails as read, takes a few milliseconds longer than it does on CM7 GB. I did a completely clean install of CM9 as instructed by bikedude's 2nd post in this thread, and I adjusted the performance settings for maximum graphics speed (I did not overclock the CPU though), but the fading transitions ICS uses in the interface are impacting the performance more than I can take. I'm not certain this is an item that can be fixed in software, it may just be the reality of an aging device. I welcome anyone's feedback on this, especially if I can disable all fading transition effects (instant would be great!).
> 
> Thanks again guys.


for animations its under system settings:developer options: transition animation scale and window animation scale...i think this is what you want


----------



## x13thangelx

Gasai Yuno said:


> x13thangelx, it works. Tested and confirmed by me since March 1st, see the dev thread around that date.
> 
> Certain users have an issue in the /dev/hands device driver - that's the reason for it failing for them, however, this would require individual patching.


Thank you. Seemed to remember you saying it did but there was some regression at some point and wasnt sure if that was fixed.


----------



## Crocadile

smitty5505 said:


> for animations its under system settings:developer options: transition animation scale and window animation scale...i think this is what you want


I switched back and tried your suggestion. It helped for some things, but the bigger problem may be with Enhanced Email, it is still slow. I would use the Android email, but in my tests it was not nearly as reliable for Exchange push mail, which I need for work. I wish there was a way to improve performance on Enhanced Email on ICS, it may be one of the few things holding me back. I'll check their forums.

Another observation, Trebuchet launcher on D2G is pretty damn slow compared to Launcher Pro, but Launcher Pro is over sensative to touch when using ICS. I may have to try a different Launcher too.

Back on CM7 GB for now, let me know if I should try anything else. It takes awhile though to switch between CWR backup states.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

x13thangelx said:


> Thank you. Seemed to remember you saying it did but there was some regression at some point and wasnt sure if that was fixed.


The regression was related to the option being renamed; I don't remember whether it was renamed in build.prop or in the source, but it was incorrectly specified indeed (and thus wasn't really being used at all).

P.S. Going to try flashing this June 23rd build right now.


----------



## bikedude880

Fun fact: build date and zip date are different because I fire off the build at 10:30pm in a VM and it finishes shortly after midnight









Current bugs include mild flickering of menus in certain hwa whitelis apps, though they are fully functional, and wifi ap still hangs on loading firmware.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Just installed this build. Sadly, I get my HSPA mobile data connection without any problems.

Fun fact: in CM9 the mobile network types are reversed compared to AOKP; the selector seems to show (almost) correct labels, while the menu shows wrong ones. To get the phone to switch to GSM on CM9 I had to choose LTE/CDMA in the selector. Once I did it, the menu started displaying LTE/CDMA and the selector was set to GSM/WCDMA. It might be actually be the Global mode, though; do NOT use the testing menu to choose network type as it completely prevents mobile network settings from working at all.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

A quick update: I do not recommend this ROM for GSM use as of now.

The Phone application is really, really bugged. Even if you get it to start on GSM, Phone will crash after a reboot and will either crash 3-5 times before returning to GSM or get into an endless crash loop (the solution is the same, to choose the first item from the mobile network type selector).


----------



## hgrimberg

Gasai Yuno said:


> A quick update: I do not recommend this ROM for GSM use as of now.
> 
> The Phone application is really, really bugged. Even if you get it to start on GSM, Phone will crash after a reboot and will either crash 3-5 times before returning to GSM or get into an endless crash loop (the solution is the same, to choose the first item from the mobile network type selector).


So, even if you solve the gsm issue per your instructions in your previous post, then phone.apk will continue crashing endlessly?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crocadile

Just an update on my reported issue with Enhanced Email, I tried it on my HP TouchPad running CM9 as well, and the interface is slow on it too. Considering the TouchPad has dual core and double the RAM of a D2G, it sure looks like an issue for Enhanced Email specifically so that's good. I'll let the developer know.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

hgrimberg said:


> So, even if you solve the gsm issue per your instructions in your previous post, then phone.apk will continue crashing endlessly?


No. It starts crashing again after a reboot unless you repeat the process. It also crashes endlessly if you visit the Testing menu and change the network type from there.


----------



## HagguBar

yea this reboot is pretty goddamn annoying


----------



## bikedude880

Let it be known that if you only have to use CDMA, there is no reboot. CDMA users should have no issues outside those that are common.


----------



## hgrimberg

Gasai Yuno said:


> No. It starts crashing again after a reboot unless you repeat the process. It also crashes endlessly if you visit the Testing menu and change the network type from there.


But Gasai, you were saying in another thread that you dont recommend cm9 to gsm users. How is that?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robinsc

Gasai Yuno said:


> Just installed this build. Sadly, I get my HSPA mobile data connection without any problems.


Are you sad that you are getting HSPA or that you are not getting HSPA ?
I'm running a 6/6 build right now ... does it make sense to switch to 6/23 seeing as I am on GSM ?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

robinsc, sadly because hgrimberg cannot get _any_ ICS ROM to work with GSM data as he has been posting since mid-March everywhere.

hgrimberg, I cannot recommend a ROM that isn't functional as a phone after a reboot.


----------



## crazydz

I feel like an idiot, I am trying to download the 6/23 build but i keep downloading the same 8kb file.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## bikedude880

crazydz said:


> I feel like an idiot, I am trying to download the 6/23 build but i keep downloading the same 8kb file.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global


Downloaded just fine from the link posted. 128MB. Not sure where you're even finding an 8kb file...


----------



## crazydz

Me either its kind of bizarre. I am using the link in the op and the website says the file is 128mb but the download says it is complete a couple of seconds after it starts and all I end up with is this little bitsy file.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire


----------



## hgrimberg

Gasai Yuno said:


> robinsc, sadly because hgrimberg cannot get _any_ ICS ROM to work with GSM data as he has been posting since mid-March everywhere.
> 
> hgrimberg, I cannot recommend a ROM that isn't functional as a phone after a reboot.


I am extremely confused now. I know i ll become famous for asking for an ICS rom compatible with gsm, haha. But, now again you are saying that in gsm it wont worrk as a phone even after a reboot? Others are saying it does work in gsm phone and data after a reboot. It does or it does not?
Btw, AOKP works fine in GSM although it does not have hardware acceleration yet.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

crazydz said:


> Me either its kind of bizarre. I am using the link in the op and the website says the file is 128mb but the download says it is complete a couple of seconds after it starts and all I end up with is this little bitsy file.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire


I bet it's just the file host... perhaps this should be hosted on a dev file host? You should have a working download within the next two builds.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You can get CM9 to run on GSM. You can get mobile data. When you reboot, the Phone app starts crashing again until you redo all those steps again.

It means that if an accidental reboot occurs, you're left with a phone that doesn't receive calls, and you won't even know it unless you unlock the screen.

I'm not sure what is so hard about understanding this.


----------



## bikedude880

Gasai Yuno said:


> You can get CM9 to run on GSM. You can get mobile data. When you reboot, the Phone app starts crashing again until you redo all those steps again.
> 
> It means that if an accidental reboot occurs, you're left with a phone that doesn't receive calls, and you won't even know it unless you unlock the screen.
> 
> I'm not sure what is so hard about understanding this.


End users, eh?









Perhaps this means some part of framework isn't receiving the radio state broadcast? I'll talk to Hashcode about that.


----------



## bikedude880

Bump for build upload


----------



## ElectroGeek

Gasai Yuno said:


> You can get CM9 to run on GSM. You can get mobile data. When you reboot, the Phone app starts crashing again until you redo all those steps again.
> 
> It means that if an accidental reboot occurs, you're left with a phone that doesn't receive calls, and you won't even know it unless you unlock the screen.
> 
> I'm not sure what is so hard about understanding this.


This doesn't affect me at all but I do have a simple question.

Is it possible to write a script and set it to execute on boot to automatically do these steps?

Droid2 Global
CM9-D2G-04032012
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## bikedude880

Okay, so immediately after last nights build finished, our repos got bumped to CM9-RC1 and sensors/camera/ril got some more work done. I'm still gonna wait two days. Anyone with camera issues on 6/25 build should revert to 6/23 until the next build is released on 6/27.


----------



## robinsc

Hi Hgrimberg the 6/6/ build by tholotov from droid 2g wuala site is working for me as of now on GSM... http://www.wuala.com/thelolotov/Android/CM9/D2G/



hgrimberg said:


> I am extremely confused now. I know i ll become famous for asking for an ICS rom compatible with gsm, haha. But, now again you are saying that in gsm it wont worrk as a phone even after a reboot? Others are saying it does work in gsm phone and data after a reboot. It does or it does not?
> Btw, AOKP works fine in GSM although it does not have hardware acceleration yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg

robinsc said:


> Hi Hgrimberg the 6/6/ build by tholotov from droid 2g wuala site is working for me as of now on GSM... http://www.wuala.com/thelolotov/Android/CM9/D2G/


So it works for you even after a reboot or you have to again do all the steps to make it work on gsm?
So, tholotov is developing cm9 and then bikedude does his own on his side and he has the more updated one? Why not unifying both efforts? Thank you.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

They aren't developing. They're building. From the same repository.

As for GSM, your mileage may vary. Greatly.


----------



## bikedude880

hgrimberg said:


> They aren't developing. They're building. From the same repository.
> 
> As for GSM, your mileage may vary. Greatly.


Le sigh... READ PEOPLE. I never stated anywhere that I was working on this, just that I was building from http://github.com/CM9-D2G/
If we do choose to contribute something, it's gonna go straight there regardless.

Now that this fact is known (on page 5 at least), I'm in the process of getting a "real" host for the builds.


----------



## Ledah

I can confirm that barcode scanners work on 6/25 build..  wasn't there a fix in another thread to fix the keyboard backlight?









Sent from my DROID2 Global using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

Ledah said:


> wasn't there a fix in another thread to fix the keyboard backlight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Turn on autobrightness....?


----------



## bikedude880

x13thangelx said:


> Turn on autobrightness....?


Light/proxim sensor was re-added from source... the implementation that was used in the source libsensors was incorrect, work is being done.


----------



## Dark Cricket

bikedude880 said:


> Perhaps this means some part of framework isn't receiving the radio state broadcast? I'll talk to Hashcode about that.


bikedude880: Do you have any news about this? Thank you very much for your work


----------



## Jonman409

If anyone can provide me with a logcat showing before the toggle change and afterwards I can try to hunt it down.


----------



## bikedude880

Build Bump


----------



## robinsc

does this build have fixes for the light/proxim sensors ? okay I saw that jonman has fixed it in the dev thread so I asume that its working... if any of the devs can confirm ?


----------



## smitty5505

robinsc said:


> does this build have fixes for the light/proxim sensors ? okay I saw that jonman has fixed it in the dev thread so I asume that its working... if any of the devs can confirm ?


Not a dev, but it still not functioning correctly for me, just tested on a phone call. Same thing with keyboard/hardkey lights, because they use the sensor as well.


----------



## bikedude880

bikedude880 said:


> Build Bump


----------



## robinsc

I was getting a crash on boot with the 6/27 build in one of the audiolibs... Anyone have a clue ?

E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): After native_init lock
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): Guru : native_init profiles
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): getInstance
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru :Else 1
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 0, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1000, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1001, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 0, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1000, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1001, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 2052): getInstance e2f70
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): retun sProfiles
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_init
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): After native_init lock
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): retun sProfiles
W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlC
lientDispatcher
W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlC
lientDispatcher$Stub
V/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_get_num_audio_decoders
V/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_get_audio_decoder_type: 0
V/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_get_num_video_decoders
V/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_get_video_decoder_type: 0
W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.text.TextDirectionHeu
ristics$CharCount
W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.text.method.WordItera
tor$1
I/dalvikvm( 2052): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
b/libwebcore.so)
D/dalvikvm( 2052): No JNI_OnLoad found in /system/lib/libchromium_net.so 0x0, sk
ipping init
W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.widget.EdgeGlow
D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 613K, 36% free 1649K/2560K, paused 16ms
I/System ( 2052): Loaded time zone names for in 368ms (359ms in ICU)
I/System ( 2052): Loaded time zone names for en_US in 557ms (552ms in ICU)
I/Zygote ( 2052): ...preloaded 2298 classes in 1834ms.
D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_EXPLICIT freed 848K, 29% free 2156K/3011K, paused 1ms+2ms
I/Zygote ( 2052): Preload resources disabled, skipped.
D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_EXPLICIT freed 9K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 2ms+1ms
D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 1ms+2ms
D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 2ms+2ms
I/dalvikvm( 2052): System server process 2057 has been created
I/Zygote ( 2052): Accepting command socket connections
F/libc ( 2057): Fatal signal 7 (SIGBUS) at 0x50659638 (code=2)
I/DEBUG ( 1774): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *
**
I/DEBUG ( 1774): Build fingerprint: 'unknown'
I/DEBUG ( 1774): pid: 2057, tid: 2057 >>> system_server <<<
I/DEBUG ( 1774): signal 7 (SIGBUS), code 2 (BUS_ADRERR), fault addr 50659638
I/DEBUG ( 1774): r0 50659638 r1 00000000 r2 000009c8 r3 50659638
I/DEBUG ( 1774): r4 000009b0 r5 00000000 r6 00000000 r7 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): r8 b00131ac r9 00000638 10 00003000 fp 50656000
I/DEBUG  ( 1774): ip beaf6ce0 sp beaf6ce8 lr b00027f5 pc b00038d4 cpsr 200
d0030
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d0 3fe9999944800000 d1 3ff0000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d2 65737261506c6d58 d3 4365756c61562472
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d4 000001fd00000000 d5 002d006e00780061
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d6 002f0ff000020000 d7 000003333f4ccccd
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d8 0000000000000000 d9 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d10 0000000000000000 d11 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d12 0000000000000000 d13 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d14 0000000000000000 d15 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d16 0000013840d39fa0 d17 3fe999999999999a
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d18 4146605000000000 d19 bfb1be5a93a83e1d
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d20 3f1155e54e7e8408 d21 bebbbc6c1a570a20
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d22 3ff0000000000000 d23 3fede16b9c24a98f
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d24 3e66376972bea4d0 d25 3fc39a09d078c69f
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d26 0000000000000000 d27 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d28 0000000000000000 d29 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): d30 0000000000000000 d31 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): scr 20000010
I/DEBUG ( 1774):
I/DEBUG ( 1774): #00 pc b00038d4 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1774): #01 lr b00027f5 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1774):
I/DEBUG ( 1774): code around pc:
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038b4 d1f8b1ea f032b4f0 d012040f 01fff001 ......2........
.
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038c4 2101ea41 4101ea41 460e460d 3c10460f A..!A..A.F.F.F.
<
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038d4 d1fcc3e2 020ff002 0f08f012 3a08bf1c ...............
:
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038e4 bcf0c322 3a01b11a 1b01f803 4770d1fb "......:......p
G
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038f4 8000f3af 8000f3af 8000f3af b4504601 .............FP
.
I/DEBUG ( 1774):
I/DEBUG ( 1774): code around lr:
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00027d4 e0affa4d 5309ea4f b14b0d1a 078769a8 M...O..S..K..i.
.
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00027e4 f5c2d506 eb065280 21000009 f856f001 .....R.....!..V
.
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00027f4 637ef509 f103696f 68a90c1f 0e06eb0c ..~coi.....h...
.
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b0002804 697ef42e f029187a eb0b091f 45b90702 ..~iz.)........
E
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b0002814 69abd22c 30fff04f 0707ebc9 f0139000 ,..iO..0.......
.
I/DEBUG ( 1774):
I/DEBUG ( 1774): memory map around addr 50659638:
I/DEBUG ( 1774): 50656000-50659000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1774): 50659000-5065a000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1774): b0001000-b0009000 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1774):
I/DEBUG ( 1774): stack:
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6ca8 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cac 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cb0 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cb4 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cb8 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cbc 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cc0 00000400
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cc4 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cc8 b000edf4
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6ccc 50629719 /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cd0 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cd4 00000022
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cd8 00003000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cdc 50659000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6ce0 df0027ad
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6ce4 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): #00 beaf6ce8 b000edf4
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cec b0013220
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cf0 50659000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cf4 80000000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cf8 00000022
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cfc 00003000
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d00 beaf743c [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d04 beaf6e5c [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d08 beaf6e60 [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d0c beaf6e5c [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d10 00000009
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d14 408a7ff6 /system/lib/libdvm.so
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d18 beaf6df8 [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d1c b0009a1c /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d20 00000022
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d24 00000002
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d28 00000001
I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d2c 00000001
F/libc ( 2070): Fatal signal 7 (SIGBUS) at 0x405c7638 (code=2)


----------



## bikedude880

robinsc said:


> I was getting a crash on boot with the 6/27 build in one of the audiolibs... Anyone have a clue ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): After native_init lock
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): Guru : native_init profiles
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): getInstance
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru :Else 1
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 0, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1000, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1001, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 0, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1000, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): Guru : quality = 1001, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 2052): getInstance e2f70
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): retun sProfiles
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_init
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): After native_init lock
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): retun sProfiles
> W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlC
> lientDispatcher
> W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlC
> lientDispatcher$Stub
> V/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_get_num_audio_decoders
> V/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_get_audio_decoder_type: 0
> V/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_get_num_video_decoders
> V/MediaProfilesJNI( 2052): native_get_video_decoder_type: 0
> W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.text.TextDirectionHeu
> ristics$CharCount
> W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.text.method.WordItera
> tor$1
> I/dalvikvm( 2052): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
> b/libwebcore.so)
> D/dalvikvm( 2052): No JNI_OnLoad found in /system/lib/libchromium_net.so 0x0, sk
> ipping init
> W/Zygote ( 2052): Class not found for preloading: android.widget.EdgeGlow
> D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 613K, 36% free 1649K/2560K, paused 16ms
> I/System ( 2052): Loaded time zone names for in 368ms (359ms in ICU)
> I/System ( 2052): Loaded time zone names for en_US in 557ms (552ms in ICU)
> I/Zygote ( 2052): ...preloaded 2298 classes in 1834ms.
> D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_EXPLICIT freed 848K, 29% free 2156K/3011K, paused 1ms+2ms
> I/Zygote ( 2052): Preload resources disabled, skipped.
> D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_EXPLICIT freed 9K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 2ms+1ms
> D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 1ms+2ms
> D/dalvikvm( 2052): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 2ms+2ms
> I/dalvikvm( 2052): System server process 2057 has been created
> I/Zygote ( 2052): Accepting command socket connections
> F/libc	( 2057): Fatal signal 7 (SIGBUS) at 0x50659638 (code=2)
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *
> **
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): Build fingerprint: 'unknown'
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): pid: 2057, tid: 2057 >>> system_server <<<
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): signal 7 (SIGBUS), code 2 (BUS_ADRERR), fault addr 50659638
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): r0 50659638 r1 00000000 r2 000009c8 r3 50659638
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): r4 000009b0 r5 00000000 r6 00000000 r7 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): r8 b00131ac r9 00000638 10 00003000 fp 50656000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): ip beaf6ce0 sp beaf6ce8 lr b00027f5 pc b00038d4 cpsr 200
> d0030
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d0 3fe9999944800000 d1 3ff0000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d2 65737261506c6d58 d3 4365756c61562472
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d4 000001fd00000000 d5 002d006e00780061
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d6 002f0ff000020000 d7 000003333f4ccccd
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d8 0000000000000000 d9 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d10 0000000000000000 d11 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d12 0000000000000000 d13 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d14 0000000000000000 d15 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d16 0000013840d39fa0 d17 3fe999999999999a
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d18 4146605000000000 d19 bfb1be5a93a83e1d
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d20 3f1155e54e7e8408 d21 bebbbc6c1a570a20
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d22 3ff0000000000000 d23 3fede16b9c24a98f
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d24 3e66376972bea4d0 d25 3fc39a09d078c69f
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d26 0000000000000000 d27 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d28 0000000000000000 d29 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): d30 0000000000000000 d31 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): scr 20000010
> I/DEBUG ( 1774):
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): #00 pc b00038d4 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): #01 lr b00027f5 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1774):
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): code around pc:
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038b4 d1f8b1ea f032b4f0 d012040f 01fff001 ......2........
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038c4 2101ea41 4101ea41 460e460d 3c10460f A..!A..A.F.F.F.
> <
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038d4 d1fcc3e2 020ff002 0f08f012 3a08bf1c ...............
> :
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038e4 bcf0c322 3a01b11a 1b01f803 4770d1fb "......:......p
> G
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00038f4 8000f3af 8000f3af 8000f3af b4504601 .............FP
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1774):
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): code around lr:
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00027d4 e0affa4d 5309ea4f b14b0d1a 078769a8 M...O..S..K..i.
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00027e4 f5c2d506 eb065280 21000009 f856f001 .....R.....!..V
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b00027f4 637ef509 f103696f 68a90c1f 0e06eb0c ..~coi.....h...
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b0002804 697ef42e f029187a eb0b091f 45b90702 ..~iz.)........
> E
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b0002814 69abd22c 30fff04f 0707ebc9 f0139000 ,..iO..0.......
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1774):
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): memory map around addr 50659638:
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): 50656000-50659000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): 50659000-5065a000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): b0001000-b0009000 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1774):
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): stack:
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6ca8 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cac 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cb0 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cb4 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cb8 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cbc 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cc0 00000400
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cc4 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cc8 b000edf4
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6ccc 50629719 /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cd0 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cd4 00000022
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cd8 00003000
> I/DEBUG  ( 1774): beaf6cdc 50659000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6ce0 df0027ad
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6ce4 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): #00 beaf6ce8 b000edf4
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cec b0013220
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cf0 50659000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cf4 80000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cf8 00000022
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6cfc 00003000
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d00 beaf743c [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d04 beaf6e5c [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d08 beaf6e60 [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d0c beaf6e5c [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d10 00000009
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d14 408a7ff6 /system/lib/libdvm.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d18 beaf6df8 [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d1c b0009a1c /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d20 00000022
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d24 00000002
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d28 00000001
> I/DEBUG ( 1774): beaf6d2c 00000001
> F/libc	( 2070): Fatal signal 7 (SIGBUS) at 0x405c7638 (code=2)


The best I can say off that is something regarding Speech-to-text or voice input crashed. Can't say anything more without linker debugging.... or the context of HOW you got that crash. These things don't just spontaneously combust...


----------



## robinsc

This was on first boot after flashing the rom and gapps and doing a factory reset from within cwm... the phone hung on the boot animation so I connected adb and took a logcat dump... after that last messsage the device went offline in logcat... It did not even reach the stage where it rebuilds the dalvik cache...

Only other thing which might be of interest is I am using the radio from .29 with the TBh nband unlock... but I don't think that should be an issue for the rom.


----------



## Jonman409

robinsc said:


> This was on first boot after flashing the rom and gapps and doing a factory reset from within cwm... the phone hung on the boot animation so I connected adb and took a logcat dump... after that last messsage the device went offline in logcat... It did not even reach the stage where it rebuilds the dalvik cache...
> 
> Only other thing which might be of interest is I am using the radio from .29 with the TBh nband unlock... but I don't think that should be an issue for the rom.


That is strange. No other changes since then?


----------



## bikedude880

robinsc said:


> This was on first boot after flashing the rom and gapps and doing a factory reset from within cwm... the phone hung on the boot animation so I connected adb and took a logcat dump... after that last messsage the device went offline in logcat... It did not even reach the stage where it rebuilds the dalvik cache...
> 
> Only other thing which might be of interest is I am using the radio from .29 with the TBh nband unlock... but I don't think that should be an issue for the rom.


I've gotta ask... did you wipe data/cache? I test-boot all releases using the install method on post #2.


----------



## robinsc

Yes I did a factory reset /wipe data and had previously wiped cache before applying the new rom ( though I believe dusty mentioned that wiping data does already wipe cache....) so I really don't know what happened. And bikedude I know you do a sanity check before releasing roms which is why its so odd.

However I did not do step 1 ( format system ) as I believe that is the first step that is done when we try to install a new rom... Do I need to do this specifically ?


----------



## ExodusC

robinsc said:


> However I did not do step 1 ( format system ) as I believe that is the first step that is done when we try to install a new rom... Do I need to do this specifically ?


I know the guide advises it, but I believe pretty much every ROM formats system on its own before it flashes anything.


----------



## robinsc

Still gettting the same issue with the 6/29 build

I/DEBUG ( 1573): memory map around addr 405c7638:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): 405c4000-405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): 405c7000-405c8000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0001000-b0009000 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): stack:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98608 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9860c 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98610 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98614 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98618 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9861c 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98620 00000400
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98624 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98628 b000c694
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9862c 40019719 /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98630 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98634 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98638 00003000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9863c 405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98640 df0027ad
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98644 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 bee98648 b000c694
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9864c b0013220
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98650 405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98654 80000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98658 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9865c 00003000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98660 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98664 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98668 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9866c 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98670 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98674 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98678 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9867c b0009a1c /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98680 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98684 00000002
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98688 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9868c 00000001
I/System ( 1576): Loaded time zone names for in 645ms (640ms in ICU)
I/System ( 1576): Loaded time zone names for en_US in 466ms (462ms in ICU)
I/Zygote ( 1576): ...preloaded 2298 classes in 4081ms.
D/dalvikvm( 1576): GC_EXPLICIT freed 848K, 29% free 2156K/3011K, paused 2ms+2ms
I/Zygote ( 1576): Preload resources disabled, skipped.
D/dalvikvm( 1576): GC_EXPLICIT freed 9K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 21ms+2ms
D/dalvikvm( 1576): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 1ms+1ms
D/dalvikvm( 1576): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 2ms+2ms
I/dalvikvm( 1576): System server process 1718 has been created
I/Zygote ( 1576): Accepting command socket connections
F/libc ( 1718): Fatal signal 7 (SIGBUS) at 0x50658638 (code=2)
I/DEBUG ( 1573): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *
**
I/DEBUG ( 1573): Build fingerprint: 'unknown'
I/DEBUG ( 1573): pid: 1718, tid: 1718 >>> system_server <<<
I/DEBUG ( 1573): signal 7 (SIGBUS), code 2 (BUS_ADRERR), fault addr 50658638
I/DEBUG ( 1573): r0 50658638 r1 00000000 r2 000009c8 r3 50658638
I/DEBUG ( 1573): r4 000009b0 r5 00000000 r6 00000000 r7 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): r8 b00131ac r9 00000638 10 00003000 fp 50655000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): ip bef33ce0 sp bef33ce8 lr b00027f5 pc b00038d4 cpsr 200
d0030
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d0 3fe9999944800000 d1 3ff0000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d2 65737261506c6d58 d3 4365756c61562472
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d4 000001fd00000000 d5 002d006e00780061
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d6 002f0ff000020000 d7 000003333f4ccccd
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d8 0000000000000000 d9 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d10 0000000000000000 d11 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d12 0000000000000000 d13 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d14 0000000000000000 d15 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d16 0000013840d39fa0 d17 3fe999999999999a
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d18 4146605000000000 d19 bfb1be5a93a83e1d
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d20 3f1155e54e7e8408 d21 bebbbc6c1a570a20
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d22 3ff0000000000000 d23 3fede16b9c24a98f
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d24 3e66376972bea4d0 d25 3fc39a09d078c69f
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d26 0000000000000000 d27 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d28 0000000000000000 d29 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d30 0000000000000000 d31 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): scr 20000010
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 pc b00038d4 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573): #01 lr b00027f5 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): code around pc:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038b4 d1f8b1ea f032b4f0 d012040f 01fff001 ......2........
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038c4 2101ea41 4101ea41 460e460d 3c10460f A..!A..A.F.F.F.
<
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038d4 d1fcc3e2 020ff002 0f08f012 3a08bf1c ...............
:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038e4 bcf0c322 3a01b11a 1b01f803 4770d1fb "......:......p
G
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038f4 8000f3af 8000f3af 8000f3af b4504601 .............FP
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): code around lr:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027d4 e0affa4d 5309ea4f b14b0d1a 078769a8 M...O..S..K..i.
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027e4 f5c2d506 eb065280 21000009 f856f001 .....R.....!..V
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027f4 637ef509 f103696f 68a90c1f 0e06eb0c ..~coi.....h...
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0002804 697ef42e f029187a eb0b091f 45b90702 ..~iz.)........
E
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0002814 69abd22c 30fff04f 0707ebc9 f0139000 ,..iO..0.......
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): memory map around addr 50658638:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): 50655000-50658000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): 50658000-50659000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0001000-b0009000 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): stack:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33ca8 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cac 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cb0 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cb4 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cb8 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cbc 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cc0 00000400
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cc4 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cc8 b000edf4
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33ccc 50628719 /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cd0 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cd4 00000020
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cd8 00003000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cdc 50658000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33ce0 df0027ad
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33ce4 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 bef33ce8 b000edf4
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cec b0013220
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cf0 50658000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cf4 80000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cf8 00000020
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cfc 00003000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d00 bef3443c [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d04 bef33e5c [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d08 bef33e60 [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d0c bef33e5c [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d10 00000009
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d14 408a7ff6 /system/lib/libdvm.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d18 bef33df8 [stack]
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d1c b0009a1c /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d20 00000020
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d24 00000002
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d28 00000001
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d2c 00000001
D/Zygote ( 1576): Process 1718 terminated by signal (7)
I/Zygote ( 1576): Exit zygote because system server (1718) has terminated
I/Netd ( 1732): Netd 1.0 starting
E/Netd ( 1732): Unable to bind netlink socket: No such file or directory
E/Netd ( 1732): Unable to open quota2 logging socket
F/libc ( 1731): Fatal signal 7 (SIGBUS) at 0x405c7638 (code=2)
D/AndroidRuntime( 1733):
D/AndroidRuntime( 1733): >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.Zyg
oteInit <<<<<<
D/AndroidRuntime( 1733): CheckJNI is OFF
I/SamplingProfilerIntegration( 1733): Profiling disabled.
I/Zygote ( 1733): Preloading classes...
D/dalvikvm( 1733): GC_EXPLICIT freed 37K, 84% free 420K/2560K, paused 1ms+0ms
I/DEBUG ( 1573): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *
**
I/DEBUG ( 1573): Build fingerprint: 'unknown'
I/DEBUG ( 1573): pid: 1731, tid: 1731 >>> /system/bin/mediaserver <<<
I/DEBUG ( 1573): signal 7 (SIGBUS), code 2 (BUS_ADRERR), fault addr 405c7638
I/DEBUG ( 1573): r0 405c7638 r1 00000000 r2 000009c8 r3 405c7638
I/DEBUG ( 1573): r4 000009b0 r5 00000000 r6 00000000 r7 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): r8 b00131ac r9 00000638 10 00003000 fp 405c4000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): ip bee66640 sp bee66648 lr b00027f5 pc b00038d4 cpsr 200
d0030
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d0 0112a880bd6bc8e3 d1 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d2 0000000000000000 d3 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d4 0000000000000000 d5 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d6 0000000000000000 d7 c18af96700000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d8 0000000000000000 d9 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d10 0000000000000000 d11 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d12 0000000000000000 d13 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d14 0000000000000000 d15 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d16 41718c4682041893 d17 3f50624dd2f1a9fc
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d18 41b7dd02be000000 d19 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d20 0000000000000000 d21 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d22 0000000000000000 d23 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d24 0000000000000000 d25 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d26 0000000000000000 d27 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d28 0000000000000000 d29 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): d30 0000000000000000 d31 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): scr 00000010
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 pc b00038d4 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573): #01 lr b00027f5 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): code around pc:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038b4 d1f8b1ea f032b4f0 d012040f 01fff001 ......2........
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038c4 2101ea41 4101ea41 460e460d 3c10460f A..!A..A.F.F.F.
<
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038d4 d1fcc3e2 020ff002 0f08f012 3a08bf1c ...............
:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038e4 bcf0c322 3a01b11a 1b01f803 4770d1fb "......:......p
G
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038f4 8000f3af 8000f3af 8000f3af b4504601 .............FP
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): code around lr:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027d4 e0affa4d 5309ea4f b14b0d1a 078769a8 M...O..S..K..i.
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027e4 f5c2d506 eb065280 21000009 f856f001 .....R.....!..V
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027f4 637ef509 f103696f 68a90c1f 0e06eb0c ..~coi.....h...
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0002804 697ef42e f029187a eb0b091f 45b90702 ..~iz.)........
E
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0002814 69abd22c 30fff04f 0707ebc9 f0139000 ,..iO..0.......
.
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): memory map around addr 405c7638:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): 405c4000-405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): 405c7000-405c8000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0001000-b0009000 /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573):
I/DEBUG ( 1573): stack:
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66608 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6660c 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66610 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66614 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66618 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6661c 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66620 00000400
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66624 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66628 b000c694
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6662c 40019719 /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66630 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66634 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66638 00003000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6663c 405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66640 df0027ad
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66644 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 bee66648 b000c694
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6664c b0013220
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66650 405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66654 80000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66658 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6665c 00003000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66660 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66664 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66668 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6666c 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66670 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66674 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66678 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6667c b0009a1c /system/bin/linker
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66680 00000003
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66684 00000002
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66688 00000000
I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6668c 00000001
D/TextLayoutCache( 1733): Using debug level: 0 - Debug Enabled: 0
I/dalvikvm( 1733): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
b/libmedia_jni.so)
D/MtpDeviceJNI( 1733): register_android_mtp_MtpDevice
I/dalvikvm( 1733): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
b/libmedia_jni.so)
I/dalvikvm( 1733): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
b/libmedia_jni.so)
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_init
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): After native_init lock
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): Guru : native_init profiles
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): getInstance
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru :Else 1
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 0, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1000, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1001, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 0, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1000, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1001, index = -1
E/MediaProfiles( 1733): getInstance e2fb0
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): retun sProfiles
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_init
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): After native_init lock
E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): retun sProfiles
W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlC
lientDispatcher
W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlC
lientDispatcher$Stub
V/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_get_num_audio_decoders
V/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_get_audio_decoder_type: 0
V/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_get_num_video_decoders
V/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_get_video_decoder_type: 0
W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.text.TextDirectionHeu
ristics$CharCount
W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.text.method.WordItera
tor$1
I/dalvikvm( 1733): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
b/libwebcore.so)
D/dalvikvm( 1733): No JNI_OnLoad found in /system/lib/libchromium_net.so 0x0, sk
ipping init
W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.widget.EdgeGlow
D/dalvikvm( 1733): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 613K, 36% free 1649K/2560K, paused 17ms

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## bikedude880

ExodusC said:


> Still gettting the same issue with the 6/29 build
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): memory map around addr 405c7638:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): 405c4000-405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): 405c7000-405c8000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0001000-b0009000 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): stack:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98608 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9860c 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98610 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98614 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98618 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9861c 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98620 00000400
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98624 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98628 b000c694
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9862c 40019719 /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98630 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98634 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98638 00003000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9863c 405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98640 df0027ad
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98644 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 bee98648 b000c694
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9864c b0013220
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98650 405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98654 80000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98658 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9865c 00003000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98660 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98664 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98668 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9866c 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98670 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98674 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98678 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9867c b0009a1c /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98680 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98684 00000002
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee98688 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee9868c 00000001
> I/System ( 1576): Loaded time zone names for in 645ms (640ms in ICU)
> I/System ( 1576): Loaded time zone names for en_US in 466ms (462ms in ICU)
> I/Zygote ( 1576): ...preloaded 2298 classes in 4081ms.
> D/dalvikvm( 1576): GC_EXPLICIT freed 848K, 29% free 2156K/3011K, paused 2ms+2ms
> I/Zygote ( 1576): Preload resources disabled, skipped.
> D/dalvikvm( 1576): GC_EXPLICIT freed 9K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 21ms+2ms
> D/dalvikvm( 1576): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 1ms+1ms
> D/dalvikvm( 1576): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 29% free 2147K/3011K, paused 2ms+2ms
> I/dalvikvm( 1576): System server process 1718 has been created
> I/Zygote ( 1576): Accepting command socket connections
> F/libc	( 1718): Fatal signal 7 (SIGBUS) at 0x50658638 (code=2)
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *
> **
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): Build fingerprint: 'unknown'
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): pid: 1718, tid: 1718 >>> system_server <<<
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): signal 7 (SIGBUS), code 2 (BUS_ADRERR), fault addr 50658638
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): r0 50658638 r1 00000000 r2 000009c8 r3 50658638
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): r4 000009b0 r5 00000000 r6 00000000 r7 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): r8 b00131ac r9 00000638 10 00003000 fp 50655000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): ip bef33ce0 sp bef33ce8 lr b00027f5 pc b00038d4 cpsr 200
> d0030
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d0 3fe9999944800000 d1 3ff0000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d2 65737261506c6d58 d3 4365756c61562472
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d4 000001fd00000000 d5 002d006e00780061
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d6 002f0ff000020000 d7 000003333f4ccccd
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d8 0000000000000000 d9 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d10 0000000000000000 d11 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d12 0000000000000000 d13 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d14 0000000000000000 d15 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d16 0000013840d39fa0 d17 3fe999999999999a
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d18 4146605000000000 d19 bfb1be5a93a83e1d
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d20 3f1155e54e7e8408 d21 bebbbc6c1a570a20
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d22 3ff0000000000000 d23 3fede16b9c24a98f
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d24 3e66376972bea4d0 d25 3fc39a09d078c69f
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d26 0000000000000000 d27 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d28 0000000000000000 d29 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d30 0000000000000000 d31 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): scr 20000010
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 pc b00038d4 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): #01 lr b00027f5 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): code around pc:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038b4 d1f8b1ea f032b4f0 d012040f 01fff001 ......2........
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038c4 2101ea41 4101ea41 460e460d 3c10460f A..!A..A.F.F.F.
> <
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038d4 d1fcc3e2 020ff002 0f08f012 3a08bf1c ...............
> :
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038e4 bcf0c322 3a01b11a 1b01f803 4770d1fb "......:......p
> G
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038f4 8000f3af 8000f3af 8000f3af b4504601 .............FP
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): code around lr:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027d4 e0affa4d 5309ea4f b14b0d1a 078769a8 M...O..S..K..i.
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027e4 f5c2d506 eb065280 21000009 f856f001 .....R.....!..V
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027f4 637ef509 f103696f 68a90c1f 0e06eb0c ..~coi.....h...
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0002804 697ef42e f029187a eb0b091f 45b90702 ..~iz.)........
> E
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0002814 69abd22c 30fff04f 0707ebc9 f0139000 ,..iO..0.......
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): memory map around addr 50658638:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): 50655000-50658000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): 50658000-50659000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0001000-b0009000 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): stack:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33ca8 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cac 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cb0 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cb4 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cb8 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cbc 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cc0 00000400
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cc4 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cc8 b000edf4
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33ccc 50628719 /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cd0 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cd4 00000020
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cd8 00003000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cdc 50658000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33ce0 df0027ad
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33ce4 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 bef33ce8 b000edf4
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cec b0013220
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cf0 50658000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cf4 80000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cf8 00000020
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33cfc 00003000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d00 bef3443c [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d04 bef33e5c [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d08 bef33e60 [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d0c bef33e5c [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d10 00000009
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d14 408a7ff6 /system/lib/libdvm.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d18 bef33df8 [stack]
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d1c b0009a1c /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d20 00000020
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d24 00000002
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d28 00000001
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bef33d2c 00000001
> D/Zygote ( 1576): Process 1718 terminated by signal (7)
> I/Zygote ( 1576): Exit zygote because system server (1718) has terminated
> I/Netd	( 1732): Netd 1.0 starting
> E/Netd	( 1732): Unable to bind netlink socket: No such file or directory
> E/Netd	( 1732): Unable to open quota2 logging socket
> F/libc	( 1731): Fatal signal 7 (SIGBUS) at 0x405c7638 (code=2)
> D/AndroidRuntime( 1733):
> D/AndroidRuntime( 1733): >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.Zyg
> oteInit <<<<<<
> D/AndroidRuntime( 1733): CheckJNI is OFF
> I/SamplingProfilerIntegration( 1733): Profiling disabled.
> I/Zygote ( 1733): Preloading classes...
> D/dalvikvm( 1733): GC_EXPLICIT freed 37K, 84% free 420K/2560K, paused 1ms+0ms
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *
> **
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): Build fingerprint: 'unknown'
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): pid: 1731, tid: 1731 >>> /system/bin/mediaserver <<<
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): signal 7 (SIGBUS), code 2 (BUS_ADRERR), fault addr 405c7638
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): r0 405c7638 r1 00000000 r2 000009c8 r3 405c7638
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): r4 000009b0 r5 00000000 r6 00000000 r7 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): r8 b00131ac r9 00000638 10 00003000 fp 405c4000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): ip bee66640 sp bee66648 lr b00027f5 pc b00038d4 cpsr 200
> d0030
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d0 0112a880bd6bc8e3 d1 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d2 0000000000000000 d3 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d4 0000000000000000 d5 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d6 0000000000000000 d7 c18af96700000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d8 0000000000000000 d9 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d10 0000000000000000 d11 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d12 0000000000000000 d13 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d14 0000000000000000 d15 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d16 41718c4682041893 d17 3f50624dd2f1a9fc
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d18 41b7dd02be000000 d19 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d20 0000000000000000 d21 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d22 0000000000000000 d23 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d24 0000000000000000 d25 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d26 0000000000000000 d27 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d28 0000000000000000 d29 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): d30 0000000000000000 d31 0000000000000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): scr 00000010
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 pc b00038d4 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): #01 lr b00027f5 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): code around pc:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038b4 d1f8b1ea f032b4f0 d012040f 01fff001 ......2........
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038c4 2101ea41 4101ea41 460e460d 3c10460f A..!A..A.F.F.F.
> <
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038d4 d1fcc3e2 020ff002 0f08f012 3a08bf1c ...............
> :
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038e4 bcf0c322 3a01b11a 1b01f803 4770d1fb "......:......p
> G
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00038f4 8000f3af 8000f3af 8000f3af b4504601 .............FP
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): code around lr:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027d4 e0affa4d 5309ea4f b14b0d1a 078769a8 M...O..S..K..i.
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027e4 f5c2d506 eb065280 21000009 f856f001 .....R.....!..V
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b00027f4 637ef509 f103696f 68a90c1f 0e06eb0c ..~coi.....h...
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0002804 697ef42e f029187a eb0b091f 45b90702 ..~iz.)........
> E
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0002814 69abd22c 30fff04f 0707ebc9 f0139000 ,..iO..0.......
> .
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): memory map around addr 405c7638:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): 405c4000-405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): 405c7000-405c8000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): b0001000-b0009000 /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573):
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): stack:
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66608 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6660c 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66610 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66614 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66618 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6661c 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66620 00000400
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66624 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66628 b000c694
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6662c 40019719 /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66630 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66634 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66638 00003000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6663c 405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66640 df0027ad
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66644 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): #00 bee66648 b000c694
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6664c b0013220
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66650 405c7000 /system/lib/libspeexresampler.so
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66654 80000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66658 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6665c 00003000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66660 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66664 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66668 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6666c 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66670 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66674 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66678 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6667c b0009a1c /system/bin/linker
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66680 00000003
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66684 00000002
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee66688 00000000
> I/DEBUG ( 1573): bee6668c 00000001
> D/TextLayoutCache( 1733): Using debug level: 0 - Debug Enabled: 0
> I/dalvikvm( 1733): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
> b/libmedia_jni.so)
> D/MtpDeviceJNI( 1733): register_android_mtp_MtpDevice
> I/dalvikvm( 1733): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
> b/libmedia_jni.so)
> I/dalvikvm( 1733): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
> b/libmedia_jni.so)
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_init
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): After native_init lock
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): Guru : native_init profiles
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): getInstance
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru :Else 1
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 0, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1000, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1001, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 0, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1000, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): Guru : quality = 1001, index = -1
> E/MediaProfiles( 1733): getInstance e2fb0
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): retun sProfiles
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_init
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): After native_init lock
> E/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): retun sProfiles
> W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlC
> lientDispatcher
> W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlC
> lientDispatcher$Stub
> V/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_get_num_audio_decoders
> V/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_get_audio_decoder_type: 0
> V/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_get_num_video_decoders
> V/MediaProfilesJNI( 1733): native_get_video_decoder_type: 0
> W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.text.TextDirectionHeu
> ristics$CharCount
> W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.text.method.WordItera
> tor$1
> I/dalvikvm( 1733): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/li
> b/libwebcore.so)
> D/dalvikvm( 1733): No JNI_OnLoad found in /system/lib/libchromium_net.so 0x0, sk
> ipping init
> W/Zygote ( 1733): Class not found for preloading: android.widget.EdgeGlow
> D/dalvikvm( 1733): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 613K, 36% free 1649K/2560K, paused 17ms
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>


Don't know what to tell you... You say you're getting this on a 100% fresh install and on the first boot?

EDIT: After some research, it appears formatting system manually before install might help.


----------



## ExodusC

bikedude880 said:


> Yes, but it only formats after backing up old gapps.
> 
> Don't know what to tell you... You say you're getting this on a 100% fresh install and on the first boot?
> 
> EDIT: After some research, it appears formatting system manually before install might help.


I know you advise a manual system, data, and cache wipe, but do you think not formatting data will cause major problems?

On AOKP builds and CM9 builds before, I rarely wiped data and most things seemed fine.


----------



## bikedude880

Todays build is going to be an engineering build with linker debugging. It will be clearly marked on the download.
Todays build will be the usual userdebug build with linker debugging. Had a nice error in libhardware and omap3 repos with eng build.


----------



## alixjg

This rom looks awesome, but for some reason I cannot connect to my wireless secured with WPA2 Personal. It keeps giving me "Authentication problem"

And because I know someone is going to have to ask... yes, I verified that I am entering the correct password on my laptop.


----------



## bikedude880

alixjg said:


> This rom looks awesome, but for some reason I cannot connect to my wireless secured with WPA2 Personal. It keeps giving me "Authentication problem"
> 
> And because I know someone is going to have to ask... yes, I verified that I am entering the correct password on my laptop.


I run WPA/WPA2 TKIP+AES on my router for that exact reason. Also noticed that wifi is flakey on my friends open AP, disconnecting every 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

alixjg, check if your AP has TKIP enabled.


----------



## alixjg

I'm running DD-WRT on my router and I have the following:

Security Mode: WPA2 Personal Mixed (WPA/WPA2)
WPA Algorithms: TKIP+AES

If I set mode to WPA2 Personal or Mixed, I get the same thing. I really don't want to use anything less than WPA2 since I have close neighbors.
If I set Algorithms to TKIP, nothing seems to work. If I set it to AES, I'm in the same situation I am now: Laptops and other phones working fine except for mine.


----------



## bikedude880

alixjg said:


> I'm running DD-WRT on my router and I have the following:
> 
> Security Mode: WPA2 Personal Mixed (WPA/WPA2)
> WPA Algorithms: TKIP+AES
> 
> If I set mode to WPA2 Personal or Mixed, I get the same thing. I really don't want to use anything less than WPA2 since I have close neighbors.
> If I set Algorithms to TKIP, nothing seems to work. If I set it to AES, I'm in the same situation I am now: Laptops and other phones working fine except for mine.


Go ahead and grab a logcat of wifi on/off as well as the authentication steps. I'm on Tomato myself with WPA/WPA2 TKIP+AES with a 64 char key and it's working perfectly.


----------



## bikedude880

No build today, not enough changes across the board to merit another one. Regularly scheduled builds shall resume in two days.


----------



## robinsc

Just wanted to give you an update that the 07/01 build is working on my phone... this time I did format /system separately ... don't know if that did the trick or not..


----------



## Jonman409

bikedude880 said:


> I run WPA/WPA2 TKIP+AES on my router for that exact reason. Also noticed that wifi is flakey on my friends open AP, disconnecting every 10 seconds or so.


I've actually been able to get compat-wireless kernel 3.4 built and all of the modules loaded with our devices for that reason. I just need to consolidate all of the function backports and make sure that everything is 100%. There was a bunch of the sdio code that needed a rewrite for our older kernel.


----------



## bikedude880

Okay, so I'm pushing this build back even further. There have been some major developments in the past few days regarding hwa that should bring us close to (what I'd call) either an advanced-beta, or an RC (imo).

Edit: That and building while things are still being pushed annoys me









Edit: 7/5 builds will bootloop at the moment, modules need to be rebuilt for our kernel.


----------



## bikedude880

Well, system loads with the new pvr modules, and the difference in perceptible speed is noticable. A couple kinks need to be worked out, but a build should be on schedule for the 9th (assuming shit doesn't break again)


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I guess the only issue I have with CM9 is battery life. CPU Spy keeps reporting 90% in deep sleep but it only survives 14 hours maximum off charger, as compared to 30 hours on stock. BetterBatteryStats also doesn't show many wakelocks, so I have no idea where to start looking.


----------



## bikedude880

Gasai Yuno said:


> I guess the only issue I have with CM9 is battery life. CPU Spy keeps reporting 90% in deep sleep but it only survives 14 hours maximum off charger, as compared to 30 hours on stock. BetterBatteryStats also doesn't show many wakelocks, so I have no idea where to start looking.


It's already been tracked down to input events holding a wakelock because the event buffer isn't getting flushed before sleep.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Is the wakelock statistics aggregator also glitchy then?


----------



## bikedude880

Gasai Yuno said:


> Is the wakelock statistics aggregator also glitchy then?


Quite possibly... although I haven't seen it myself. I know there was a patch at one point that forced deep-sleep to happen/be-reported... not sure if that got reverted or not.


----------



## bikedude880

Current builds are running a stable but hacked-in sgx driver. This is /very/ good news for video and overall UI performance. Cheers 

Builds should be back online in the next week... we're still working out some issues with loading everything "the right way"


----------



## Dark Cricket

Hi all, Gasai Yuno, I did some tests and found this:

with 3 hours of use, I have 70% of battery, and my screen has consumed 40% of the total battery, I think the screen continues to work even when the backlight is off, the process is not interrupted and continuously discharging the battery, do you you could confirm this theory?


----------



## bikedude880

Dark Cricket said:


> Hi all, Gasai Yuno, I did some tests and found this:
> 
> with 3 hours of use, I have 70% of battery, and my screen has consumed 40% of the total battery, I think the screen continues to work even when the backlight is off, the process is not interrupted and continuously discharging the battery, do you you could confirm this theory?


I've already stated multiple times that the input subsystem is holding a wakelock. I've mentioned it has to do with the keypad and a sensor input. I'm pretty sure I said this within the last week. Don't believe me? Fire up logcat and watch events throw buffer overflows all day when it's trying to suspend.

Case closed.


----------



## x13thangelx

bikedude880 said:


> I'm pretty sure I said this within the last week.


Implying people actually read....


----------



## bikedude880

Dark Cricket said:


> Hi all, Gasai Yuno, I did some tests and found this:
> 
> with 3 hours of use, I have 70% of battery, and my screen has consumed 40% of the total battery, I think the screen continues to work even when the backlight is off, the process is not interrupted and continuously discharging the battery, do you you could confirm this theory?


I've thrown an old fix in for that issue, it was removed when we bumped our proprietary files to .629... system appears to go into deep sleep now. Will report more as I get it.


----------



## alixjg

Sorry for not getting back to you about the wireless issue, things have been pretty crazy and I went back to stock for stability reasons.

Other problems I've run into before switching back:
Seems like proximity sensor doesn't work (screen does not turn off/on automatically during a phone call)
Auto-Brightness does not seem to work
Soft keys and keyboard do not light up unless I change the brightness manually

BUT, good work, and I'm excited to try your latest release when it comes out.


----------



## bikedude880

alixjg said:


> Sorry for not getting back to you about the wireless issue, things have been pretty crazy and I went back to stock for stability reasons.
> 
> Other problems I've run into before switching back:
> Seems like proximity sensor doesn't work (screen does not turn off/on automatically during a phone call)
> Auto-Brightness does not seem to work
> Soft keys and keyboard do not light up unless I change the brightness manually
> 
> BUT, good work, and I'm excited to try your latest release when it comes out.


Next build will have fixed proximity/soft key/keyboard on auto-brightness, proximity will be broken still. Wifi still has connectivity issues on some APs.

Graphics are the big dog this time. From UI to camera preview.

Edit: Running the build now.


----------



## bikedude880

Current build is quite buggy, but is stable enough to boot. Apps are crashing because graphics hacks are being reverted or reworked for our new drivers.


----------



## jv75th

bikedude880 said:


> Next build will have fixed proximity/soft key/keyboard on auto-brightness, proximity will be broken still. Wifi still has connectivity issues on some APs.
> 
> Graphics are the big dog this time. From UI to camera preview.
> 
> Edit: Running the build now.


Running 7/10 Right now:

Proximity seems to work fine for me.
GSM + Data Works perfectly
Auto Brightness works fine (quick question, is the keyboard supposed to light up even if it's closed? Because mine does
WiFi works perfect on mine (Apple Airport Express with WPA/WPA2 Personal security)

Edit: Camera is broken again, 0701 Build had working camera (pictures at least) and I could use Google Goggles for QR code scanning, this build Goggles crash, I guess for the same reason Camera is not working (no image)

So far so good, keep up the good job!


----------



## mikep

Hi all, I hope this is the right place to post... I'm up and running with my D2G (previously it was running the OTA upgraded to 4.5.629).

This mod is running great for the (admittedly few) things I've tried on it.

ROM Manager fails when I try to back up this ROM tho (not sure if this is where I should report. I couldn't send his log capture, phone is not activated).

Will this mod need (or provide) the GSM unlock for the verizon D2G? Unfortunately I'm at 629 so i can't flash the original unlock...

Mike


----------



## Gasai Yuno

If you tried to read the forum thread list prior to posting you'd find the answer for your question:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25828-instruction-files-on-how-to-un-bricked-rooted-and-band-unlock-droid-2-global-with-629-rom/

To back up you have to use CWM directly. Long press Power/Lock, choose "Reboot" → "Recovery", then "backup/restore" → "backup".


----------



## UEDan

jv75th said:


> Running 7/10 Right now:
> 
> Proximity seems to work fine for me.
> GSM + Data Works perfectly
> Auto Brightness works fine (quick question, is the keyboard supposed to light up even if it's closed? Because mine does
> WiFi works perfect on mine (Apple Airport Express with WPA/WPA2 Personal security)
> 
> Edit: Camera is broken again, 0701 Build had working camera (pictures at least) and I could use Google Goggles for QR code scanning, this build Goggles crash, I guess for the same reason Camera is not working (no image)
> 
> So far so good, keep up the good job!


Latest Build:
Camera is being worked on, does not load in this build.
D2G - cm-9-20120710-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we - e73019f7caacb8bcad2c599c22ba5f58 (md5sum)

Will be finally upgrading form 4/24 build. Keep up with the good work.


----------



## mikep

Doh! Sorry, I've read a lot of threads about the radio unlock and 629, and somehow didn't find it (or more likely found it early on and didn't understand what it was for...). Of course all of the download links are dead, but I think I have all the files I need collected from the other related threads.

Sorry for being slow, I'm still getting my head around which parts of the phone system are where... the radio fix will stay in place after I install CM9?

Trying out the backup now, looks to be working, thanks!

BTW, is there any way I can help here?

Mike


----------



## jv75th

Seems I didn't read the camera part. Sorry

One comment: Make sure your battery does not fully discharges with 7/10 build. If it does, the phone won't be able to charge it, it will stay stuck @ a white screen and will not charge the battery (left it there for an hour and still it won't boot). Without the charger, it won't turn on. Luckily I have a spare battery I can use.


----------



## bikedude880

Next build will have fixed the camera.



jv75th said:


> One comment: Make sure your battery does not fully discharges with 7/10 build. If it does, the phone won't be able to charge it, it will stay stuck @ a white screen and will not charge the battery


Never actually seen this, and without logs, this "white screen" makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## jv75th

bikedude880 said:


> Next build will have fixed the camera.
> 
> Never actually seen this, and without logs, this "white screen" makes absolutely no sense.


I will try to replicate the problem when I get home tonight


----------



## hgrimberg

Is it possible to install this rom and then once the camera is fixed, install just the camera app, so that I dont have to install a new build of the rom?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

hgrimberg said:


> Is it possible to install this rom and then once the camera is fixed, install just the camera app, so that I dont have to install a new build of the rom?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


Unless you feel like getting down and dirty with manually installing things into /system, you're gonna have to do a new build. Camera app is 100% fine, it's a library issue that's already been fixed.

Give a man a fish, he eats for a day...


----------



## Dark Cricket

I can not select GSM Only in system/network, I replace CDMA tree in framework.jar/com/android/telephony/cdma ... and work fine ....

Can anyone help me review the telephony folder in framework.jar?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## UEDan

hgrimberg said:


> Unless you feel like getting down and dirty with manually installing things into /system, you're gonna have to do a new build. Camera app is 100% fine, it's a library issue that's already been fixed.
> 
> Give a man a fish, he eats for a day...


Sooo. its already been fixed... is it just missing the the libs or is it just not included in the build source?
Again, good work on whats been done so far. Appreciate it.


----------



## UEDan

jv75th said:


> Seems I didn't read the camera part. Sorry
> 
> One comment: Make sure your battery does not fully discharges with 7/10 build. If it does, the phone won't be able to charge it, it will stay stuck @ a white screen and will not charge the battery (left it there for an hour and still it won't boot). Without the charger, it won't turn on. Luckily I have a spare battery I can use.


I am only having this problem when I turn on the phone by plugging in the charging port. Battery pull and power on w/o charging port fixes it.


----------



## bikedude880

UEDan said:


> I am only having this problem when I turn on the phone by plugging in the charging port. Battery pull and power on w/o charging port fixes it.


I'll look into this issue tonight.

Other news: With the introduction of new gpu driver, we also have a change in ppi (pixels per inch). D2 and D2G have a 265ppi display, our gralloc (graphics allocator) module is setting the virtual ppi to 144, giving fonts a smaller apparent size (at least when compared side by side). This change does not appear to affect gpu performance and is easy to change/fix if wanted.

So: "Yes, 144ppi is nice" or "No, I want 265ppi gralloc". Note: this option /does/ affect some UI positioning layout.

Edit: this is a "poll" persay... cast your vote in a post


----------



## Crocadile

I vote stick with 265 as it was designed for that size

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leobg

Crocadile said:


> I vote stick with 265 as it was designed for that size
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## Dark Cricket

Crocadile said:


> I vote stick with 265 as it was designed for that size


+1


----------



## jv75th

Dark Cricket said:


> +1


+1
Great Job!


----------



## leobg

7/10 build works quite nice!

Is it only my D2G or automatic brightness keeps the brightness quite low?


----------



## evondos

Crocadile said:


> I vote stick with 265 as it was designed for that size
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


+1,
Total so far:
144: 0
265: 5


----------



## TheOldOne

I like 144


----------



## rhcp1253

144. Also, I'm on a 4/24 build and I'm finding a nasty bug where my phone locks up completely, does anyone know if this bug still exists or has been fixed? I read the whole thread, I'm a bit weary to do dev builds.
Also, do I need to wipe data/cache when installing for the first time, or with every build install? I found the 2nd post a tad confusing
Thanks for all your hard work


----------



## Gasai Yuno

265 because fuck smaller fonts, I have a -9.5D prescription already and I really don't need it to go worse.


----------



## bikedude880

No more votes, we have a winner. I'll whip something up for D2/D2G and DX, since the DX has ~227ppi.


----------



## UEDan

rhcp1253 said:


> 144. Also, I'm on a 4/24 build and I'm finding a nasty bug where my phone locks up completely, does anyone know if this bug still exists or has been fixed? I read the whole thread, I'm a bit weary to do dev builds.
> Also, do I need to wipe data/cache when installing for the first time, or with every build install? I found the 2nd post a tad confusing
> Thanks for all your hard work


I'm also on 4/24(been on since release), went back since I couldn't live without a camera and prox sensor =/
Personally, my phone has never locked up. Programs lock up when its doing a lot of crap... but never fully locks.
And don't data wipe/cache if you want to keep your settings. I just do a Dalvik wipe just in case. But doubt even that's necessary.


----------



## rhcp1253

UEDan said:


> And don't data wipe/cache if you want to keep your settings. I just do a Dalvik wipe just in case. But doubt even that's necessary.


Can I downgrade the same way?


----------



## rhcp1253

Also, I installed gapps 20120429 and Google Music and some other apps are incompatible


----------



## robinsc

Gasai Yuno said:


> 265 because fuck smaller fonts, I have a -9.5D prescription already and I really don't need it to go worse.


with a - prescription your near sight should be better. I know , I have -10  Smaller fonts can be read way closer up thn a person with normal eyesight. Its like you were born with a pair of jewellers glasses in yr eyes...


----------



## Asphyx

Not a vote since BD has already decided, but it makes sense to use the proper setting if for no other reason than it will be better later on should there ever be a JB port for D2G where the ICS code can be used in some cases because they are much closer to each other than GB was to ICS.

On a side note: did anyone watch the CM conference on You Tube?
They totally trashed Motorola for the bootloaders telling people not to buy them anymore and also said they have real problems with the CDMA RIL system which is probably why it's been so difficult getting the global to work as well as it does on stock.

Its a good view for anyone who wants to know just how hard a task the devs here have in getting this to run on a Moto Phone and D2G in particular!
Especially since it's so hard to reverse engineer Moto stuff and CDMA in general.


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> Not a vote since BD has already decided, but it makes sense to use the proper setting if for no other reason than it will be better later on should there ever be a JB port for D2G where the ICS code can be used in some cases because they are much closer to each other than GB was to ICS.
> 
> On a side note: did anyone watch the CM conference on You Tube?
> They totally trashed Motorola for the bootloaders telling people not to buy them anymore and also said they have real problems with the CDMA RIL system which is probably why it's been so difficult getting the global to work as well as it does on stock.
> 
> Its a good view for anyone who wants to know just how hard a task the devs here have in getting this to run on a Moto Phone and D2G in particular!
> Especially since it's so hard to reverse engineer Moto stuff and CDMA in general.


Link to that video?


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> Link to that video?


Here is the actual presentation talks about the difficulties in supporting the many devices and what actually needs to be done to overcome the hurdles to get certain chipset families to work.





The Moto trashing happens mostly in the Q&A section which is seperate video
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDdwcNU_Xyo&feature=youtu.be

The real issue they have with the CDMA RIL is that CDMA is not standard accross carriers, they claim they have more issues with Sprint especially now that they have an LTE that doesn't use SIM cards.
The other issue is each radio seems to run under it's own operating system so RILs really need to be written for each specific device. Easier to do for GSM which pretty much works the same way on most carriers with only small differences but the CDMA stuff can be vastly different and without any help from the carriers who do not have to release anything about thier radio systems it is difficult to reverse engineer them.

Most of their other problems are what has been what the devs here have had. The HAL is basically a hacked up clusterF**K!
Getting better under ICS but still not easily standardized.

The D2G has the added issues of no ICS Kernel so it's really amazing you guys have gotten as far as you have so far!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

robinsc said:


> with a - prescription your near sight should be better. I know , I have -10  Smaller fonts can be read way closer up thn a person with normal eyesight. Its like you were born with a pair of jewellers glasses in yr eyes...


I use contacts. And nevertheless straining your eyes is bad. I went through it in my school days.

Regarding CM stuff, I don't quite see why do these people tell others not to buy Motorola devices. I mean, if you don't need custom ROMs and are satisfied with stock, they're fine. Especially the carrier-unlocked GSM ones.


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> I use contacts. And nevertheless straining your eyes is bad. I went through it in my school days.
> 
> Regarding CM stuff, I don't quite see why do these people tell others not to buy Motorola devices. I mean, if you don't need custom ROMs and are satisfied with stock, they're fine. Especially the carrier-unlocked GSM ones.


First off they avoided trashing them until pressed on the issue of who NOT to buy and the suggestion was made not in general but in regards to if you want to run CM and have complete control over your phone then buy one that gives you complete control over your phone.

What they did mostly is pump up the units from Samsung (nexus) and Sony Erricson with the actual quote being "if a manufacturer does not allow you to put what you want on a device you own you should avoid them."

Moto was mentioned as was HTC who while they allow you to unlock the bootloader on some units, it doesn't unlock it the same way the Nexus' can be unlocked and requires you to use a computer to install a rom where the others do not.

If you want CM or the ability to use things like CM and have control over your phone, then you really shouldn't buy those devices or from manufacturers who stop you from doing that!


----------



## evondos

rhcp1253 said:


> Can I downgrade the same way?


I did a lot of upgrades/downgrades without wiping data. The way I do it is:
0) Start with a running CM9 Unofficial (i.e. those you found here)
1) Format system
2) Format cache (actually many times I didn't)
3) Flash the new build zip that you like
4) Flash gapp the zip
5) Reboot

I also like to use 4/24, no complete phone freeze but just sometimes apps crash (logcat shows a lot of out of memory during allocation requests). Those are acceptable to me considering I use a lot of widgets and left little free RAM.


----------



## xelric

well Im a little noob flashing roms XD and I have 2 questions

1.this is an actuatation of this rom? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17976-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-for-droid-2-global-ics403-update-31512/
2.its work for 4.5.629? Im root and have CWM with droid 2 bootstrapper.

so I want to know if this rom works for me. thanks


----------



## bikedude880

xelric said:


> well Im a little noob flashing roms XD and I have 2 questions
> 
> 1.this is an actuatation of this rom? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17976-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-for-droid-2-global-ics403-update-31512/
> 2.its work for 4.5.629? Im root and have CWM with droid 2 bootstrapper.
> 
> so I want to know if this rom works for me. thanks


Yes. And yes.

Build bump.


----------



## kwood129

That's awesome that you made some progress with the video recording. I know it seems trivial but I have twin boys and only get to see them a couple days a week. When they decide to do something cool it's nice to record the moment. Thanks for trying to get this going.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I've actually stopped caring about the camcorder and camera ever since I got myself a real camera (PowerShot SX230 HS, about $300 here, probably much, much cheaper in the USA). The photo and video quality is, to put it short, absolutely incomparable (not to mention 1080p video recording)&#8230;

bikedude880, so can it be considered "safe" to do a repo sync now? Don't want stuff broken since I need to merge it with my debugging patchset&#8230;


----------



## bikedude880

Gasai Yuno said:


> I've actually stopped caring about the camcorder and camera ever since I got myself a real camera (PowerShot SX230 HS, about $300 here, probably much, much cheaper in the USA). The photo and video quality is, to put it short, absolutely incomparable (not to mention 1080p video recording)&#8230;
> 
> bikedude880, so can it be considered "safe" to do a repo sync now? Don't want stuff broken since I need to merge it with my debugging patchset&#8230;


At the moment, most all of the hwa patches have been sorted out. So yeah, sync now before JonMan goes and merges more shit


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

Decided to play with the 7/14 build...amazing work, bikedude and company!


----------



## bikedude880

BlueGrizzlies said:


> Decided to play with the 7/14 build...amazing work, bikedude and company!


I just build this stuff nowadays, other people put the time into making it work right


----------



## skeptik

For the record, Chrome seems to be working perfectly.
Oh and the screen off animation disappeared in this build. There isn't even an option for it anymore. 
Auto-brightness works, but settings still crash when you try to set custom light levels.
Camcorder's colors are pretty cool, I can agree with this. I can play the videos recorded using MX Player, it crashes with the default one.

The UI seems a lot faster though, great work


----------



## bikedude880

skeptik said:


> For the record, Chrome seems to be working perfectly.
> Oh and the screen off animation disappeared in this build. There isn't even an option for it anymore.
> Auto-brightness works, but settings still crash when you try to set custom light levels.
> Camcorder's colors are pretty cool, I can agree with this. I can play the videos recorded using MX Player, it crashes with the default one.
> 
> The UI seems a lot faster though, great work


https://github.com/CM9-D2G/android_device_motorola_droid2we/commit/c11a9e6afe60c493fea1d43e9989ea71e21ebd4b


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Speaking of which, does the repository have the fixes for deep sleep and stuff in it already?


----------



## bikedude880

Gasai Yuno said:


> Speaking of which, does the repository have the fixes for deep sleep and stuff in it already?


My dev phone is only pulling 24 hours in sleep (cell radio on), so I don't think so.


----------



## hgrimberg

Noob question: in order to update to 7/14 from 7/10 do I have to wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvick, wipe battery stats and format system? I mean, so that I won't have bugs resulting from dirty installations.
Thank you.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alixjg

download for 7/14 isn't working?


----------



## bikedude880

alixjg said:


> download for 7/14 isn't working?


Server seems to be down. I'll contact the host.

Edit: Not sure what's up with the host itself... seems the entire domain is offline.


----------



## UEDan

hgrimberg said:


> Noob question: in order to update to 7/14 from 7/10 do I have to wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvick, wipe battery stats and format system? I mean, so that I won't have bugs resulting from dirty installations.
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


You dun have to. Recovery will just do an update install.
Nice siggy.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jon8RFC

I'm stuck on the M logo. Here is my order of steps taken:
Wiped phone.
Used RSD Lite 5.7 and installed firmware 2.4.330
Rooted phone.
Installed D2 bootstrap.
Installed Rom Manager and ClockworkMod 5.0.2.3
Followed directions in the first post of this thread and installed cm-9-20120627-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we.zip as it is the only one available for download.
Booting stuck on white M logo.
Any thoughts?


----------



## x13thangelx

Jon8RFC said:


> I'm stuck on the M logo. Here is my order of steps taken:
> Wiped phone.
> Used RSD Lite 5.7 and installed firmware 2.4.330
> Rooted phone.
> Installed D2 bootstrap.
> Installed Rom Manager and ClockworkMod 5.0.2.3
> Followed directions in the first post of this thread and installed cm-9-20120627-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we.zip as it is the only one available for download.
> Booting stuck on white M logo.
> Any thoughts?


Yea, sbf to 608 (or 629 now thats its rootable, up to you) and repeat all of that....


----------



## Jon8RFC

x13thangelx said:


> Yea, sbf to 608 (or 629 now thats its rootable, up to you) and repeat all of that....


Fixed with 4.5.608, thank you! Unfortunately, I'm stuck on the CM9 bootlogo (it's not frozen, and cycling as it should). It sat for a while, but then I started watching the clock and pulled the battery once 5 timed minutes went by (so it likely sat for 6-7 minutes). The second boot, I let it sit for 4 timed minutes and pulled the battery. What's the next step?


----------



## stupid

Can someone mirror the 7/14 build on a random filesharing host?


----------



## bikedude880

Jon8RFC said:


> Can someone mirror the 7/14 build on a random filesharing host?


Host is almost back up. For some reason only ftp is working (and I can't share credentials). I'll try and mirror it tonight.


----------



## Jon8RFC

bikedude880 said:


> Wipe data/cache (factory reset) in recovery (stock or cwm)


Excellent, thank you!

I'm sure you're sick of my posts in this thread, but I had the following problem with CM7 as well--the keyboard doesn't backlight itself. It seems to be independent of the light sensor, entirely. To get my keyboard backlight and my softkeys to be lit, I have to change the brightness settings of the screen. They're never lit in "automatic" and after ~5 seconds of inactivity, all of the keyboard buttons and softbuttons go dim and I have to manually adjust the brightness settings (Settings>display>brightness) to get them to turn back on. They will not turn on when sliding open the keyboard under any circumstances. The only way is to manually change brightness settings. I hope I'm not the only person who's experience this issue for so long. My D4 went kaput, so I'm reverting to my D2G and forgot about my inability to use the D2G w/ CM in dark rooms









Android version
4.0.4

Baseband version
N_01.80.00R

Kernel version
2.6.32.9-gb092e69
[email protected] #2
Thu Sep 8 17:15:59 PDT 2011

CyanogenMod version
9-20120627-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we

Here's some more test data. If I power on the screen, the softkeys are not lit, but will light up when I adjust the screen brightness; if I then slide open the keyboard, those keys are not lit until I then change the brightness levels again. If I power on the screen with the keyboard already slid open and then adjust the brightness, it adjusts the keyboard keys as well. I googled and I'm not the only one, but maybe others don't ever text while in bed?

*EDIT 2:*
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1395806
Interesting, as this can completely disable the keyboard and it will no longer respond to brightness changes as the softkeys do, but it does not work to force the keyboard to stay on. Is this of any help to you devs?

*EDIT3:*
Looks like my light sensor isn't reading any data. I don't recall this issue with VZW roms, which is why I stayed on VZW roms up until I got my Droid4. Anything I can do to assist in troubleshooting, or finding a work-around?


----------



## hgrimberg

UEDan said:


> You dun have to. Recovery will just do an update install.
> Nice siggy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


I see, so from the Recovery from Rom Manager, I choose Install update.zip without wiping or formatting anything, right?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonman409

skeptik said:


> For the record, Chrome seems to be working perfectly.
> Oh and the screen off animation disappeared in this build. There isn't even an option for it anymore.
> Auto-brightness works, but settings still crash when you try to set custom light levels.
> Camcorder's colors are pretty cool, I can agree with this. I can play the videos recorded using MX Player, it crashes with the default one.
> 
> The UI seems a lot faster though, great work


I'll re-enable the option and just have it disabled by default.


----------



## skeptik

Has anyone been having issues with the soft keyboard having input lag? It only really happens with the messaging app.
Typing without a mistake every other word is impossible because of the stutters.


----------



## UEDan

Jon8RFC said:


> Has anyone been having issues with the soft keyboard having input lag? It only really happens with the messaging app.
> Typing without a mistake every other word is impossible because of the stutters.


No problems here man.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2 in a dark room with autobrightness.


----------



## rhcp1253

Probably because of the lack of he acceleration in 4/26 by xbmc crashes. Trying on 7/14.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhcp1253

I just updated, xbmc works, but chrome, instagram, and a whole bunch of apps are "incompatible with this version" also, lock screen weather Widgets no work 
Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jabbajac

Just updated to the 7/14 build and I seem to have a problem with navigation. Whenever I try to use the navigation app it'll look like it's loading and then crash. Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## Jon8RFC

UEDan said:


> Stop reading other threads, read bikedude's july 8th post of this thread.


Ah, thanks. I skimmed and didn't read every post since it wasn't listed as a known issue in the main two posts. Sorry, I didn't mean to be one of 'those guys'. I'm the one who bought Koush a Droid X two years ago (read another thread for that) and offered lots of non-dev troubleshooting/thoughts with Cyanogenmod concerning the camera, so my intentions are always good, which is why I was doing my best to gather substantial, helpful data rather than just say "help me". My mistake. I haven't used a CM build in quite some time, so I'm fairly out of the loop on the backend of things.


----------



## Dark Cricket

Hi all, I use MIUI2210GB, and the build.prop have this line: pm.sleep_mode = 1, if I put this line in ICS, my battery is discharged too quickly, Anyone can help me know what affects this line? please.


----------



## Pun

Looks like the download works again.


----------



## Deklin

All;
I am on 2.3.4 4.5.629 using a droid 2 global. I am using the process to root this located here:

http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/

after taking the OTA for 629.

So my phone is rooted.

After applying cm-9-20120714-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we I am stuck in the boot screen animation (the cyanogen splash screen)

Any ideas what I did wrong?

Also is the camera working in this build? if not I may use update-cm-7.2.0-RC3-droid2we-signed until the camera works w/ CM9

Any help appreciated here.

Thanks!

- Update: it is very possible I didn't wipe data + cache before applying CM9. While that COULD be the cause, I was wondering if anyone has any other ideas. I plan to redo it and wipe data/cache.

- Update 2: RTFM for the win. Clearing cache/data fixed the issue. Thanks so much for the team who built this CM9 for D2G!!! I'm psyched!


----------



## Asphyx

Deklin said:


> Any ideas what I did wrong?


Just wipe data and Cache...You have to do that whenever you switch from one rom to another.


----------



## bikedude880

That's why post #2 has install instructions. While kinda vague, the steps there are critical to obtain a fully-functional rom on first boot. You /can/ get away without formatting /system if you don't want to reflash gapps.


----------



## Deklin

One more question, I don't plan to use this phone as a phone just a wifi device. How can I skip activation?


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> That's why post #2 has install instructions. While kinda vague, the steps there are critical to obtain a fully-functional rom on first boot. You /can/ get away without formatting /system if you don't want to reflash gapps.


Instructions are kind of like Badges around these parts it seems...LOL


----------



## bikedude880

Deklin said:


> One more question, I don't plan to use this phone as a phone just a wifi device. How can I skip activation?


Tap the four corners of the screen clockwise, starting from top left


----------



## Jon8RFC

Maybe include factory reset as a step _post_ installation/reboot as an "if you get stuck on the CM9 logo" process. I followed the directions, verbatim, but an additional factory reset was still required after the reboot.


----------



## Deklin

bikedude880 said:


> Tap the four corners of the screen clockwise, starting from top left


This method doesn't work with ICS from what I read. I can click the BACK button and it will bypass it, but it reprompts for activation on startup again. Not a big deal just was wondering on a permanent solution.


----------



## Deklin

Does anyone know if netflix works with the 7-14-2012 CM9 build for D2G on this thread? I know it worked with the stock firmware, however on CM9 when I run it i just get a black screen.


----------



## bikedude880

To ALL these questions: This is a BUILD thread, not a SUPPORT thread. If you want support, go _*HERE*_


----------



## Deklin

bikedude880 said:


> To ALL these questions: This is a BUILD thread, not a SUPPORT thread. If you want support, go _*HERE*_


Thank you


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Deklin said:


> One more question, I don't plan to use this phone as a phone just a wifi device. How can I skip activation?


By tapping the "Skip" button.


----------



## stupid

nvm


----------



## UEDan

Deklin said:


> One more question, I don't plan to use this phone as a phone just a wifi device. How can I skip activation?


http://www.droidforums.net/forum/tech-issues-bug-reports-suggestions/14594-droid-activation.html

Thats what I does.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deklin

Gasai Yuno said:


> By tapping the "Skip" button.


There is no skip button, only an activate button. if I try activation and it fails, just says try again. But I moved this question to the recommended forum, if you have a reply could you reply there?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19651-cm-9-user-thread-d2g/page__st__270


----------



## Deklin

UEDan said:


> http://www.droidforu...activation.html
> 
> Thats what I does.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Yes that works for previous android builds but that isn't what the activation screen looks like on CM9/ICS.


----------



## chanaka

GSM works very well 

Thank you very much


----------



## hgrimberg

Maybe somebody can help me: I am running cm9 7/10 and when you run completely out of battery and the phone shuts down, then when you try to charge it, you connect the charger and the screen goes white forever and the phone never boots. Please help!


----------



## Deklin

hgrimberg said:


> Maybe somebody can help me: I am running cm9 7/10 and when you run completely out of battery and the phone shuts down, then when you try to charge it, you connect the charger and the screen goes white forever and the phone never boots. Please help!


This happened to me. I did a battery calibration in CM9 then did a drain to finish calibrating it. after the drain when i booted white screen. I ended up plugging it into the REAL charger which gives more voltage and after a few mins it came on ok. I pulled the battery a few times also


----------



## bikedude880

That charge issue should be fixed in 7/14 and on. Haven't tested it yet however.


----------



## UEDan

Just test by turning off the phone then plug in the charging cable. That triggered the problem for me too.
Not near a charger or I would test.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

UEDan said:


> That charge issue should be fixed in 7/14 and on. Haven't tested it yet however.


And I take that back, it's not in the 7/14 build


----------



## bikedude880

Build bump. Things are mildly broken in 7/18 build, though it's because of progress. Swear there's gonna be working codecs/camera at some point xD


----------



## Jonman409

bikedude880 said:


> Build bump. Things are mildly broken in 7/18 build, though it's because of progress. Swear there's gonna be working codecs/camera at some point xD


libLCML.so is causing issues with dsp memory. Fixing it right now. When you drop in an earlier version you have full support with the new codecs.


----------



## clouse2013

Is the wifi still flaky in this new build? I was on the last two and that was a big problem for me.


----------



## bikedude880

Jonman409 said:


> libLCML.so is causing issues with dsp memory. Fixing it right now. When you drop in an earlier version you have full support with the new codecs.


Noticed that in logs, good to know it's a known issue/fix 

I'll probably do another build sooner than usual since that's a deal-breaker for most.


----------



## kwood129

It's awesome that you're trying so hard on the camera. That is the one thing that has been bugging me with the ICS roms. I didn't know that we would be able to get 720p out of the D2G though. I thought that was only for the milestone. That's just another bonus once it's all working!


----------



## ljmagudelo

I cant install it :S

Its my error installing

Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E:Failed to verify whole-file signature
E:Signature verification failed
Installation aborted.

Who can say me how install it so easy pls?
----------------------------------------------------------

Thx guys, its working


----------



## kwood129

Just throwing this out there....one thing I've not ever liked about ICS roms was the auto brightness is always horrible. I've been using the program lux auto brightness and to me it's a real winner. the only downside so far that I have found is that upon first boot you have to re-enable auto brightness in the display settings in order to get the keyboard light to work correctly. Other than that it brings the brightness back to what we would expect from a rom. If there are any other methods that I have missed please let me know.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

ljmagudelo said:


> I cant install it :S
> 
> Its my error installing
> 
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifying update package...
> E:Failed to verify whole-file signature
> E:Signature verification failed
> Installation aborted.
> 
> Who can say me how install it so easy pls?


Read the 2nd post of the thread.

Please, read the 2nd post of the thread, it's on the first page. Under the opening post.

Once you're done reading it, please do tell me where exactly the opening post tells you to use stock Recovery, and not ClockworkMod.


----------



## hgrimberg

Gasai Yuno said:


> Read the 2nd post of the thread.
> 
> Please, read the 2nd post of the thread, it's on the first page. Under the opening post.
> 
> Once you're done reading it, please do tell me where exactly the opening post tells you to use stock Recovery, and not ClockworkMod.


Same instructions from the 2nd post apply for when you are just updating from one build to another of the same rom? Or can you skip some of the steps? Thank you.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Cricket

People: This is a test build, if you do not want to follow all the steps in the op, do not flash this build, because each time they flash this build will have to repeat all the steps in the op, for make sure it works properly, no offense, but they must understand this.


----------



## Deklin

Dark Cricket said:


> People: This is a test build, if you do not want to follow all the steps in the op, do not flash this build, because each time they flash this build will have to repeat all the steps in the op, for make sure it works properly, no offense, but they must understand this.


Just so I understand because I only have 2 devices running CM9 and one is a droid2 global, the other is a touchpad.

When I Upgrade the touchpad running CM9 to another nightly, I use clockwork and select installzip from sdcard, select the nightly and it installs and i'm done.

Can this same process *not *be used to upgrade the D2g CM9 build from one nightly to another?


----------



## bikedude880

Deklin said:


> Just so I understand because I only have 2 devices running CM9 and one is a droid2 global, the other is a touchpad.
> 
> When I Upgrade the touchpad running CM9 to another nightly, I use clockwork and select installzip from sdcard, select the nightly and it installs and i'm done.
> 
> Can this same process *not *be used to upgrade the D2g CM9 build from one nightly to another?


Try it an find out. The method in post two has /never/ failed me in the 1.5 years I've used it. EVER.


----------



## robinsc

If it doesn't work then you should go back and do the whole thing is what it means ... i.e don't post here that such and such is not working if you haven't followed bikedudes instructions to the letter ( including formatting system separately)
I know becuase I had an odd problem which went away after I did that ...


----------



## Deklin

robinsc said:


> If it doesn't work then you should go back and do the whole thing is what it means ... i.e don't post here that such and such is not working if you haven't followed bikedudes instructions to the letter ( including formatting system separately)
> I know becuase I had an odd problem which went away after I did that ...


Considering I have a backup, i'll try the touchpad upgrade approach (clockwork select install select new nightly zip) will report back. Just skipping the 7-18 for a more stable one. Hopefully it is posted soon


----------



## UEDan

Deklin said:


> When I Upgrade the touchpad running CM9 to another nightly, I use clockwork and select installzip from sdcard, select the nightly and it installs and i'm done.


Thats what I do. The clockwork says the verification failed. Check the md5 with the file. Its possible your download went bad.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

There's a reason I post md5 strings as well. First thing to check after download is the successful download of said file. Always.


----------



## dzl_

been running the 7/18 build for a couple days, mostly working great. I did accidently let the phone die completely and was unable to bring it back. only way I got it back was swapping my battery with a buddy's charged battery who is running the stock rom. After putting the fully charged batt in, the phone booted right up.


----------



## rhcp1253

I had the white screen problem and its a really big issue. If I hadn't had a battery charger I probably wouldn't have gotten it working for a few days


----------



## bikedude880

dzl_ said:


> I had the white screen problem and its a really big issue. If I hadn't had a battery charger I probably wouldn't have gotten it working for a few days


We are well aware of the issue but have not been able to track down the root cause. The 6/25 build that's posted is the one I use on my daily driver because it works properly. It just doesn't have all the cool shit.

So: charge_only_mode is broken, we get it. Stop telling us this shit.

Edit: Custom light levels, while not critical, may be working soon. Found an issue in the device configuration to where two framework overlays are competing for inclusion. One has the proper syntax for the light levels, the other does not. More info to come.


----------



## bikedude880

Ladies and gentleman, we have custom backlight settings.

Edit: I can either post this build (which really only has this one change) or wait a day or two longer and post something with more changes.


----------



## UEDan

Take your time man, tis friday. Enjoy yourself.... what the hell am I doing here?! Back to my booze!

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhcp1253

Just out of curiosity what does building the source entail?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dzl_

sorry brah, was just giving a little feedback. I read the whole thread and only saw it mentioned twice, so I thought I would just throw out it out there. otherwise, I said it was "working great" which is awesome for an unofficial nightly build. I 100% appreciate any dev effort on any project, and ICS on the D2G is no exception. please do what you can and keep up the solid work.


----------



## Dark Cricket

bikedude880: to fix the keyboard backlights you have to edit: framework-res.apk/res/values/arrays.xml .. in this line: config_autoBrigthnessKeyboardBackligthValues like this TUT

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19563-tut-tutorial-cm9-softkey-diy/

you must edit all files arrays.xml, in all language folders, for example values.es_US etc. ... if you have 10 folders of languages, you must edit all

I also check the network-related lines in the arrays.xml, because if you select a language other than English, all the values change.


----------



## bikedude880

Dark Cricket said:


> bikedude880: to fix the keyboard backlights you have to edit: framework-res.apk/res/values/arrays.xml .. in this line: config_autoBrigthnessKeyboardBackligthValues like this TUT
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...m9-softkey-diy/
> 
> you must edit all files arrays.xml, in all language folders, for example values.es_US etc. ... if you have 10 folders of languages, you must edit all
> 
> I also check the network-related lines in the arrays.xml, because if you select a language other than English, all the values change.





Code:


<br />
	<integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessLevels"><br />
		<item>100</item><br />
		<item>200</item><br />
		<item>400</item><br />
		<item>1000</item><br />
		<item>3000</item><br />
	</integer-array><br />
	<!-- Array of output values for LCD backlight corresponding to the LUX values<br />
		 in the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.  This array should have size one greater<br />
		 than the size of the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.<br />
	--><br />
	<integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessLcdBacklightValues"><br />
		<item>16</item><br />
		<item>40</item><br />
		<item>70</item><br />
		<item>70</item><br />
		<item>100</item><br />
		<item>250</item><br />
	</integer-array><br />
	<!-- Array of output values for button backlight corresponding to the LUX values<br />
		 in the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.  This array should have size one greater<br />
		 than the size of the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.<br />
	--><br />
	<integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessButtonBacklightValues"><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
	</integer-array><br />
	<!-- Array of output values for keyboard backlight corresponding to the LUX values<br />
		 in the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.  This array should have size one greater<br />
		 than the size of the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.<br />
		 Crespo has no keyboard so all values are zero.<br />
	--><br />
	<integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessKeyboardBacklightValues"><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
	</integer-array><br />

Whate exactly do I /have/ to change? It all looks fine to me. And your information is faulty. Before compile, that information is in res/values/config.xml, not array.xml, therefore it only needs to be edited once for /all/ languages.

Edit: And with custom levels, you can change it to suit your needs, so I really don't consider it that big an issue. The values here have worked for me in all light situations I've encountered. Auto-brightness was fucked before because it had shit values and competing overlays. If it's really important, I can change one more '0' entry to be '255' and have keys be on for all low-light situations.

Edit: I see what you mean, right now keyboard and buttons only come on for a max of 199 lux.

Last Edit: You'll have backlight for up to 399 lux (a mildly lit room in the morning)


----------



## bikedude880

For those of you who are curious as to what lux values translate to in real world values, the first table on this Wikipedia entry should explain it fairly well:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux

Or this chart from Microsoft:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/dd319008(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## bikedude880

Build bump. Backlight shit works, camera still crashes (hacks are being removed). Fuck if I care about the rest of the features...


----------



## UEDan

Delete, edit dun work well on full site.


----------



## UEDan

Edit here sucks...
Need a beer man?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2

Honestly dude, no ****. I've been telling you to take it easy because after 7/14 build you kinda put yourself out of business.
Maybe its because I've been on this rom since late last year with a 50% working rom.... now 7/14 with 95% percent of everything working. Dude.... back-lit keyboard is nitpicking. Hell, it works majority of the time anyways.
Oh yeah. Probably been mention, but wifi tether is dead. But I'm using USB tether, so don't care. Even better.
and I lose all mobile connection if I'm on GSM 3G and my phone's been in my pocket or someplace warm. Dunno if thats mention. Staying at GSM 2G until I need the speed solves the problem. That, and battery life is much better.
Yep, too many beers. Thanks for a properly working rom man.


----------



## Deklin

Thanks again for all the time you spend on this. I am an iphone user, got my step dads droid2g to play with it. And i'm seriously considering switching from being an iphone user to android. There are some blockers for me doing that, but your work enabled me to truly appreciate android thanks!


----------



## hgrimberg

UEDan said:


> Edit here sucks...
> Need a beer man?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Honestly dude, no ****. I've been telling you to take it easy because after 7/14 build you kinda put yourself out of business.
> Maybe its because I've been on this rom since late last year with a 50% working rom.... now 7/14 with 95% percent of everything working. Dude.... back-lit keyboard is nitpicking. Hell, it works majority of the time anyways.
> Oh yeah. Probably been mention, but wifi tether is dead. But I'm using USB tether, so don't care. Even better.
> and I lose all mobile connection if I'm on GSM 3G and my phone's been in my pocket or someplace warm. Dunno if thats mention. Staying at GSM 2G until I need the speed solves the problem. That, and battery life is much better.
> Yep, too many beers. Thanks for a properly working rom man.


So you mean that disabling 3G data then gsm phone connection gets better? Maybe you are right, I've been loosing a lot of phone calls lately. Ok, but if you do that you wont have push notifications or at least it wont be in real time? What do you use to have only 2G data GPRS instead of 3G data?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiRKiNg

From what stock rom i have to flash this rom?


----------



## Dark Cricket

DiRKiNg said:


> From what stock rom i have to flash this rom?


4.5.608 GB base.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## UEDan

hgrimberg said:


> So you mean that disabling 3G data then gsm phone connection gets better? Maybe you are right, I've been loosing a lot of phone calls lately. Ok, but if you do that you wont have push notifications or at least it wont be in real time? What do you use to have only 2G data GPRS instead of 3G data?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Its not that I'm dropping calls. I'm loosing the network completely, or I get bumped over to t-mobile(I have at&t). Then the only real solution is a restart.

I use the built-in widget to switch back and forth(top right, "2G/3G" button)







Add by:
Settings -> System -> notification drawer -> widget buttons
And push notification still works... it'll just be painfully slow on 2G.


----------



## bikedude880

So ultimately, besides buggy GSM and camera issues, what other problems have you guys noticed? Big or small, say them all!


----------



## hgrimberg

So on this new build, camera still doesnt work at all or at least it lets you take some photos? 
The problem of not being able to discharge the battery 100% or it wont reboot, is fixed?
Sorry bikedude for asking this but i read all of the posts and its not clear to me if these 2 issues have been resolved so far.
Thank you for your great work! Amazing rom anyways.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

hgrimberg said:


> So on this new build, camera still doesnt work at all or at least it lets you take some photos?
> The problem of not being able to discharge the battery 100% or it wont reboot, is fixed?
> Sorry bikedude for asking this but i read all of the posts and its not clear to me if these 2 issues have been resolved so far.
> Thank you for your great work! Amazing rom anyways.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Camera issue is being tracked down still (as the first post states, "Same shit, different build"). Charging with no battery seems to be elusive still.


----------



## bikedude880

So I like status updates, do you? With the charging issue, we first had a typo in our init.mapphone_cdma.rc script. Second, ICS introduced a native way of charging in "Low Power Mode", essentially a stripped down system with an app for displaying power status. We were trying to use this method (which checks /proc/cmdline for androidboot.mode being set to 'charger'). As we can't control what our command line says, this was failing horribly and giving us that white screen issue. Third, just needed to clean up the non-working ICS code and stick it back into Motorola conventions which uses system property to set the mode.

TL;DR: I fucking have a battery icon on my screen when I power the device up from a wall charger.


----------



## hgrimberg

Sure i like status updates but for me the keyboard backlight was minor cause everytime i needed to light up the keyboard i just had to place the screen facing some lighted area of the room/place to make the detector of the phone give the order to light up the keyboard. Just a workaround.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jv75th

This is weird, in the 7/10 build, Waze was working perfectly, in the 7/22 build, Waze still works but there is no navigation sound or any other sound within the app


----------



## bikedude880

jv75th said:


> This is weird, in the 7/10 build, Waze was working perfectly, in the 7/22 build, Waze still works but there is no navigation sound or any other sound within the app


We're in the process of updating our OMX system (handles encoders/decoders of media files). Be patient, it will be fully updated and working again soon.

https://github.com/CM9-D2G/android_hardware_ti_omap3-compat/commit/3ff0f17c2b9da22d66408d6a71d998946d917b09


----------



## jv75th

I got a logcat for you


bikedude880 said:


> We're in the process of updating our OMX system (handles encoders/decoders of media files). Be patient, it will be fully updated and working again soon.
> 
> https://github.com/C...1d998946d917b09


Alright, thanks for the quick response, got a logcat in case you wanted to check

http://pastebin.com/TdxahPtB


----------



## bikedude880

jv75th said:


> I got a logcat for you
> 
> Alright, thanks for the quick response, got a logcat in case you wanted to check
> 
> http://pastebin.com/TdxahPtB


Test out 7/23 build. It should have working audio (just tested with Pink Floyd mp3)

Edit: You shouldn't have to wipe data if coming from 7/22... just cache.


----------



## jv75th

Alright, installing it right now, let you know if it works

Edit: Sound is working again on Waze and I guess other applications as well. Thank you


----------



## jv75th

Oh, btw, when charging when the phone is off, I get the battery icon with a question mark inside, like if it is not recognizing the battery


----------



## bikedude880

jv75th said:


> Oh, btw, when charging when the phone is off, I get the battery icon with a question mark inside, like if it is not recognizing the battery


My two D2G's don't exhibit this behavior... only time I saw it was during initial testing (with strace on the process) before the patch was finalized. Tried powering it off and re-trying? Can't really ask for logs since we don't start those services.


----------



## jv75th

I could replicate the problem:
If I power off the phone with the charger plugged, the phone charges normally.
If I power off the phone with the charger unplugged, and then plug it back in to charge it, I get the battery icon with question mark, checked 2 batteries (stock bp6x and extended bp7x)

Also I dont know if you've noticed, but Google Chrome is not working so well, pages load up and everything but the android (or swift 3) keyboards dont show up when you have to type something (ex login into rootzwiki) for that you have to use the hardware keyboard.


----------



## bikedude880

jv75th said:


> I could replicate the problem:
> If I power off the phone with the charger plugged, the phone charges normally.
> If I power off the phone with the charger unplugged, and then plug it back in to charge it, I get the battery icon with question mark, checked 2 batteries (stock bp6x and extended bp7x)


All my test were done with the second scenario. Are you using the stock charger?


----------



## jv75th

bikedude880 said:


> All my test were done with the second scenario. Are you using the stock charger?


I am using the global dock charger (without the dock, just the charger) so I guess is as good as the stock one. Ill do a fresh installation then, something must be wrong with my phone. 
Can you type with the onscreen keyboard on chrome (not search bar, but in the actual website)?


----------



## bikedude880

jv75th said:


> I am using the global dock charger (without the dock, just the charger) so I guess is as good as the stock one. Ill do a fresh installation then, something must be wrong with my phone.
> Can you type with the onscreen keyboard on chrome (not search bar, but in the actual website)?


Took a look at the issue, seems to be a problem with slider phones: http://www.transformerforums.com/forum/asus-eee-pad-slider-general-discussion/22595-virtual-keyboard-problems-chrome-beta-android.html

Best bet is to use the hard keyboard instead.


----------



## hgrimberg

No, I cant type with the onscreen keyboard on chrome. It doesnt work for me either.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jv75th

Yeah, tried to get a logcat about it but nothing happened, so its a problem with Chrome itself. I prefer Opera though.

I am sbfing now and Ill tell you if the battery problem persists.

EDIT: Yep, still same problem for me, maybe it's an isolated case, I really don't mind because I don't let my phone to fully discharge.

7/23 is working great, besides the other known issues. Keep up the good work


----------



## redz

Before anything, thanks for the support and the CM9 =]

i have problems to put a ringtone in mp3 and the camara doesn't work







how i can help in the construction of this ICS

Warms Regards


----------



## bikedude880

redz said:


> Before anything, thanks for the support and the CM9 =]
> 
> i have problems to put a ringtone in mp3 and the camara doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how i can help in the construction of this ICS
> 
> Warms Regards


First, you can actually read the first and second posts. Camera is a thoroughly known issue. Right now we're down to debugging OMX and a few other things.

Custom ringtones go in /sdcard/ringtones/


----------



## redz

Thanks 

I paste the ring tone in the folder and select but when i make a call test i only get a vibrate









Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

redz said:


> Thanks
> 
> I paste the ring tone in the folder and select but when i make a call test i only get a vibrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


Make sure your phone is not set to vibrate...


----------



## redz

Nop dont work i haven't preview when i select the song in the list and i haven't ringtone when i call









Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwood129

I have faith that you are going to get the camera working. It seems like a personal mission and I love it!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

kwood129 said:


> I have faith that you are going to get the camera working. It seems like a personal mission and I love it!


The camera was already working before, so it's not really a question of getting it done, but more of refactoring and cleaning up the code.


----------



## kwood129

Well the main thing I've been looking forward to is video recording. That really hasn't worked in just about any rom. If it worked it was in super low resolution or you needed to use a 3rd party program to get it to work. I know it probably seems dumb but it's something I would really use.


----------



## Groucho

bikedude880 said:


> So ultimately, besides buggy GSM and camera issues, what other problems have you guys noticed? Big or small, say them all!


First off, thanks to all the devs involved in this; it's a great piece of work and a nice way to keep the ol' D2G feeling fresh!

Since you asked... is the wakelocks issue still present? My battery life under CM9 is much shorter than I was getting under CM7 - probably about 50-60%. Even with the extended battery, it's often getting pretty low after a day at work. It's better now that the autobrightness is working (I hadn't noticed that it wasn't so was running full brightless on the screen at all times) but it still drops pretty quickly. Looking at the battery stats shows no obvious culprits, and I have minimal background apps and services running. I recall reading about an issue with the phone not sleeping properly due to a wakelocks problem but I don't remember reading if that was fixed? I might even consider going back to CM7 but I do like CM9 a lot, and it does seem to run faster, especially now that we've got working HWA.

Thanks again!


----------



## jv75th

Quick update on the cold boot charge:
Battery icon with question marks appears on my OEM Motorola 5.0 V with 850 mA.
It charges normally on my BT headset charger (Motorola 5.0 V 550 mA)

We could say this issue is fixed for sure and is just about which charger you are using.


----------



## Asphyx

jv75th said:


> Quick update on the cold boot charge:
> Battery icon with question marks appears on my OEM Motorola 5.0 V with 850 mA.
> It charges normally on my BT headset charger (Motorola 5.0 V 550 mA)
> 
> We could say this issue is fixed for sure and is just about which charger you are using.


Thats strange...You would think the higher power charger would be the one it likes.

Has anyone let it go to see what happens? Just wondering if the question mark would go away after the battery got a bit of charge.
But in any case I agree seems like you solved another thing that couldn't be solved under CM7.


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> Thats strange...You would think the higher power charger would be the one it likes.
> 
> Has anyone let it go to see what happens? Just wondering if the question mark would go away after the battery got a bit of charge.
> But in any case I agree seems like you solved another thing that couldn't be solved under CM7.


Something tells me this issue is dependent on something else... I'll take a look into it further. I have a feeling the wakelock on battd and this new issue might be related somehow. (but hey, it's shit that wasn't there before







)

Edit: Btw, DPro and DX report it working for them.

Edit: Seems to work if you keep trying. Had 5 question marks before it showed the charge screen properly.


----------



## jv75th

Asphyx said:


> Thats strange...You would think the higher power charger would be the one it likes.
> 
> Has anyone let it go to see what happens? Just wondering if the question mark would go away after the battery got a bit of charge.
> But in any case I agree seems like you solved another thing that couldn't be solved under CM7.


The battery had 70% charge when I tried with both chargers, so I guess is not related to the charge level in the battery.

It is easy to check if you have or not the issue, just turn off your phone (make sure the charger is unplugged) and once it's off, just plug it to your wall charger and check if your battery charges or just shows up with a question mark.


----------



## bikedude880

jv75th said:


> The battery had 70% charge when I tried with both chargers, so I guess is not related to the charge level in the battery.
> 
> It is easy to check if you have or not the issue, just turn off your phone (make sure the charger is unplugged) and once it's off, just plug it to your wall charger and check if your battery charges or just shows up with a question mark.


To speed test the issue, when it shows the '?'' icon, just press these three keys: Alt-Shift-Del (look familiar?) instead of pulling the battery. It's a hardware defined reboot code.


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> Edit: Seems to work if you keep trying. Had 5 question marks before it showed the charge screen properly.


I wonder if it is still charging even with the question mark and it's just the App trying to read something,getting an initial error and then not bothering to re-read whatever it is it is reading to give you that ? Mark.

Do you have the source of the App involved it might give you a hint as to what it is actually questioning.

EDIT: If I'm not mistaken the Stock Rom was a bit finicky on Chargers as well. It always preferred those with transformers as opposed to the USB plugs.



> The battery had 70% charge when I tried with both chargers, so I guess is not related to the charge level in the battery.


It may not be a problem with what the charge is but if it is reading that charge at all.
I'm sure the App has to get that info from Battd and if there is a slight timing issue that delays a report to the App the App can throw up a question mark.

The App source should tell you what it looks for that throws up a Question mark. Maybe not directly but at least give you some idea of the register's it is checking.


----------



## jv75th

I don't think it charges because the white led next to charger does not lit up


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> I don't think it charges because the white led next to charger does not lit up


Correct, it will not charge if the system can't read the battery state. For now, just keep trying to get it to charge by rebooting, I'm looking for a fix.


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> There is no source for battd. charge_only_mode binary is proprietary as well.
> 
> Correct, it will not charge if the system can't read the battery state. For now, just keep trying to get it to charge by rebooting, I'm looking for a fix.


AHH IC...I thought that the App you were using was part of AOSP ICS not Moto Specific.I guess you ripped that from something else that has ICS?


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> AHH IC...I thought that the App you were using was part of AOSP ICS not Moto Specific.I guess you ripped that from something else that has ICS?


No, it's a D2G .629 proprietary file.


----------



## ljmagudelo

Problem Detected the last time:
1º: When u install the rom and u have gsm service, it throw an error every 5 secs, because this default in cdma.
Then the solution is to remove the sim, start the phone, gsm bands change, reboot, insert sim and "Ready".
2º: When you have GSM and try to change band example (LTE / CDMA). It produces the same error on startup
"unfortunatily, the process has stopped com.android.phone" and you can regain access to options is blocked and the signal is disabled.
3º: Something I saw in a rom CM9 do not know if this is that when you change GSM bands, 3G connection where available, it is impossible to call because it throws the error mentioned above.
... Check the javascript whit some roms this isnt working and youtube is impossible to see


----------



## rhcp1253

Okay I've been trying for so long to get a bug report but I can't
My phone will full on freeze and the only solution is a hard reboot. This never happened on stock

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ljmagudelo

Installing the new rom only for reporting errors, a few minutes for the report from gsm user.


----------



## bikedude880

ljmagudelo said:


> Problem Detected the last time:
> 1º: When u install the rom and u have gsm service, it throw an error every 5 secs, because this default in cdma.
> Then the solution is to remove the sim, start the phone, gsm bands change, reboot, insert sim and "Ready".
> 2º: When you have GSM and try to change band example (LTE / CDMA). It produces the same error on startup
> "unfortunatily, the process has stopped com.android.phone" and you can regain access to options is blocked and the signal is disabled.
> 3º: Something I saw in a rom CM9 do not know if this is that when you change GSM bands, 3G connection where available, it is impossible to call because it throws the error mentioned above.
> ... Check the javascript whit some roms this isnt working and youtube is impossible to see


TO ALL GSM USERS, WE'RE TIRED OF RESPOSTING THE SAME EASILY-SEARCHABLE CONTENT:

So you now have your own section in post #2.
http://rootzwiki.com...23/#entry749491

Edit: I'm not singling anyone out, but this is the most common and annoying question for developers that only have access to CDMA networks.


----------



## ljmagudelo

My apologies for the post to put the truth he had not read, but here I found only this error at the time.
1. The physical keyboard is always on by the way the Temperature rise of the device, always on the physical keyboard.
Flash player, working well and also dps manage


bikedude880 said:


> TO ALL GSM USERS, WE'RE TIRED OF RESPOSTING THE SAME EASILY-SEARCHABLE CONTENT:
> 
> So you now have your own section in post #2.
> http://rootzwiki.com...23/#entry749491
> 
> Edit: I'm not singling anyone out, but this is the most common and annoying question for developers that only have access to CDMA networks.


r


----------



## jv75th

What I did for the physical keyboard is change the settings within auto brightness and just turn it off, I don't use it that much.

There's and issue with the signal bars, everywhere I go there are only 2 bars. At first I though it was a reception issue @ my place but right now I am in the city and everyone else has full bars. (this is using gsm)


----------



## rhcp1253

Yeah I can confirm that the physical keyboard backlight is always on

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

jv75th said:


> What I did for the physical keyboard is change the settings within auto brightness and just turn it off, I don't use it that much.
> 
> There's and issue with the signal bars, everywhere I go there are only 2 bars. At first I though it was a reception issue @ my place but right now I am in the city and everyone else has full bars. (this is using gsm)


That is an issue in the RIL itself... not much of an issue unless you're anal about signal.

The backlight settings can now be adjusted to your preference in Settings -> Display -> Automatic Backlight -> Light Levels (Use Custom). Look on previous pages for the information I posted about LUX values.


----------



## rhcp1253

I'm just worried about battery life

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

rhcp1253 said:


> I'm just worried about battery life
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Again, that can be adjusted via the settings in the previous post. They are currently set to be on always indoors. Stick it under a light and watch them turn off


----------



## redz

Hello

the only error I can get report
I can't replay a own song in my ringtone.

if i select the song i haven't preview and obiously no ring when i call









Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

redz said:


> Hello
> 
> the only error I can get report
> I can't replay a own song in my ringtone.
> 
> if i select the song i haven't preview and obiously no ring when i call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


So you're saying that putting the file you want as a ringtone in /sdcard/Ringtones and then selecting it in Settings -> Sound -> Phone ringtone doesn't work for you? How odd... because I just did it that way and it works fine. Is your ringtone volume (Settings -> Sound -> Volumes) set correctly? Is your phone on vibrate or quiet mode?

All I'm hearing is "This doesn't work because it just doesn't"


----------



## redz

bikedude880 said:


> So you're saying that putting the file you want as a ringtone in /sdcard/Ringtones and then selecting it in Settings -> Sound -> Phone ringtone doesn't work for you? How odd... because I just did it that way and it works fine. Is your ringtone volume (Settings -> Sound -> Volumes) set correctly? Is your phone on vibrate or quiet mode?
> 
> All I'm hearing is "This doesn't work because it just doesn't"


Yes i follow your instructions, all the rigntons work exept my music,,,,, i try with diferent ways staring in the POweramp, from the file, with 3rt programs and don't work in the last version you release


----------



## bikedude880

redz said:


> Yes i follow your instructions, all the rigntons work exept my music,,,,, i try with diferent ways staring in the POweramp, from the file, with 3rt programs and don't work in the last version you release


Not sure what to tell you, I can use FLAC and MP3 files just fine as a ringtone.


----------



## jv75th

bikedude880 said:


> That is an issue in the RIL itself... not much of an issue unless you're anal about signal.
> 
> The backlight settings can now be adjusted to your preference in Settings -> Display -> Automatic Backlight -> Light Levels (Use Custom). Look on previous pages for the information I posted about LUX values.


Yeah, that problem with the signal is not an issue, I really don't mind if it displays or not signal at all, as long as I can make a phone call and use data I am 100% happy (which I am with the 7/23 build) great job


----------



## redz

I'll try to re-install all the room maybe some mistake or something happend the first time,,, and other thing the Whatsapp haven't soound :S maybe is a trouble in my installation...


----------



## bikedude880

redz said:


> I'll try to re-install all the room maybe some mistake or something happend the first time,,, and other thing the Whatsapp haven't soound :S maybe is a trouble in my installation...


Which build are you on? 7/22 had broken audio, 7/23 fixed that.


----------



## redz

bikedude880 said:


> Which build are you on? 7/22 had broken audio, 7/23 fixed that.


i'm working with "cm-9-20120722-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we"


----------



## jv75th

redz said:


> i'm working with "cm-9-20120722-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we"


Download the latest build, 07/23 and everything must work


----------



## redz

jv75th said:


> Download the latest build, 07/23 and everything must work


Downloading now =]. Thanks

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redz

yeaaaah!!!! all its working now  except camera like you know =]..... if i found problems i'll report


----------



## clouse2013

I'm still having wifi connectivity problems on this new build. Not sure if its my problem or the rom as everyone else seems to not be reporting it. Wifi turns on fine and connects, but after a minute or two I am receiving no dat but still says its connected. I've really noticed this on every ics rom. I could use a static ip instead but I tried that and it didn't help. Anyone have any advice?

Edit: I'm on the 7/23 build btw. But I have had this problem on AOKP, Liquid, and CM9
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880

clouse2013 said:


> I'm still having wifi connectivity problems on this new build. Not sure if its my problem or the rom as everyone else seems to not be reporting it. Wifi turns on fine and connects, but after a minute or two I am receiving no dat but still says its connected. I've really noticed this on every ics rom. I could use a static ip instead but I tried that and it didn't help. Anyone have any advice?
> 
> Edit: I'm on the 7/23 build btw. But I have had this problem on AOKP, Liquid, and CM9
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


This is an issue with either certain encryption methods, router brands, or router settings. As WPA/WPA2 TKIP+AES works fine over here, along with WEP and No encryption (though it doesn't work on my friends router), I can only assume that there's some oddity in play.


----------



## clouse2013

I think mine is WPA2/PSK. I did a full wipe when I tried as well. Ill try a full wipe and format system and see if it works.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## easye

Not sure if it's been asked before, but does the CM9 Messaging app have support for emoji's? If not would it be any problem replacing the .apk with the aokp's messaging app?


----------



## ljmagudelo

Here i'm so fine whit the new rom, is working good, (Excuse to remember it)
1. When is turn the cel using gsm, always throws the error using GSM works fine but then no big deal.
2. When the phone is closed (without using keyboard cover) this is on, do not know if the guide was created to talk about it.
These are my unique problems.

Boys and I love the excellent contribution the remaining cards, I hope not to be the one to tell you thanks for the effort
Forgive any errors of translation use google translator to speak with you and write "well".


----------



## bikedude880

ljmagudelo said:


> Here i'm so fine whit the new rom, is working good, (Excuse to remember it)
> 1. When is turn the cel using gsm, always throws the error using GSM works fine but then no big deal.
> 2. When the phone is closed (without using keyboard cover) this is on, do not know if the guide was created to talk about it.
> These are my unique problems.
> 
> Boys and I love the excellent contribution the remaining cards, I hope not to be the one to tell you thanks for the effort
> Forgive any errors of translation use google translator to speak with you and write "well".


#1: Read post 2 of this thread.
#2: What? When the phone is powered off without closing the keyboard, what are you experiencing?


----------



## Asphyx

Hey Bikedude, has anyone (like gasai) tried to change the boot.prop for telephony to GSM instead of the default CDMA before flashing the rom to try and reduce the issues of getting GSM to work on first flash?
Not saying you should release the roms with that setting but it might make the instructions for GSM a little less confusing for the newbies.
merely edit the boot.prop before flash and maybe reduce a step or two to switch to GSM.

Just a thought. But the truth is even if you made it easier they still have to read the damn instructions which seems to be an issue no code on the planet can ever solve LOL.


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> Hey Bikedude, has anyone (like gasai) tried to change the boot.prop for telephony to GSM instead of the default CDMA before flashing the rom to try and reduce the issues of getting GSM to work on first flash?
> Not saying you should release the roms with that setting but it might make the instructions for GSM a little less confusing for the newbies.
> merely edit the boot.prop before flash and maybe reduce a step or two to switch to GSM.
> 
> Just a thought. But the truth is even if you made it easier they still have to read the damn instructions which seems to be an issue no code on the planet can ever solve LOL.


Honestly, if we could ever find a dev that has GSM instead of CDMA and they were willing to work on the issue, that would be the best bet. If Moto would give us the framework code, that would be even better. (God knows what their RIL might do)...

I'm content just trying for everything else and letting GSM users use the info in post #2


----------



## Asphyx

Hell if you had the framework you would have had the whole thing working and official by now! LOL
The GSM users could be a bit more help here and one good coder with GSM would go a long way...
your right on that point.


----------



## bikedude880

Status update: We can take still pics again. The secret sauce has been rediscovered.

EDIT: As for why our video doesn't record, it seems the sizes we set are to blame:


Code:


<br />
	    <EncoderProfile quality="720p" fileFormat="mp4" duration="30"><br />
		    <Video codec="m4v"<br />
				   bitRate="4000000"<br />
				   width="848"<br />
				   height="480"<br />
				   frameRate="20" /><br />
		    <Audio codec="aac"<br />
				   bitRate="96000"<br />
				   sampleRate="16000"<br />
				   channels="1" /><br />
	    </EncoderProfile><br />
	    <EncoderProfile quality="480p" fileFormat="mp4" duration="30"><br />
		    <Video codec="m4v"<br />
				   bitRate="3000000"<br />
				   width="720"<br />
				   height="480"<br />
				   frameRate="24" /><br />
		    <Audio codec="aac"<br />
				   bitRate="96000"<br />
				   sampleRate="16000"<br />
				   channels="1" /><br />
	    </EncoderProfile><br />


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> Status update: We can take still pics again. The secret sauce has been rediscovered.


Thousand Island dressing right? LOL


----------



## Gasai Yuno

bikedude880 said:


> Honestly, if we could ever find a dev that has GSM instead of CDMA and they were willing to work on the issue, that would be the best bet. If Moto would give us the framework code, that would be even better. (God knows what their RIL might do)...


I'm working on it.

But like I said due to the incredible clusterfuck that is CM9's global phone support this is taking way too much time. I see the telephony framework sources in my dreams, for all it's worth, because global support is designed so poorly that it makes me want to cry.

I cannot even use a mutex to just block out parts of the framework during the mode change (to avoid null references) because it makes the framework skip message handlers registration step and thus lose ability to track phone/call status.

To put it short, it needs refactoring, and a lot of it.

Also, the problem is not in the RIL. RIL itself is perfectly fine. Stuff happens inside the telephony framework.


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> Thousand Island dressing right? LOL


Catalina... fuck Thousand Island.

The JPEG encoder we were trying to build from source was fubar; updated the camera HAL and swapped the encoder out for a proprietary one and it works. Video recording is almost functional as well after setting the width/height to appropriate values in media_profiles.xml. Still working on it


----------



## Churusaa

I'd just like to say Thank You to whichever dev fixed the cold charge issue. I've missed quite a few important calls due to my own absentmindedness with regard to charging my phone, and the devil of a time I had recovering from the many dead batteries I've had recently. My stripped USB cable/ battery charger would also like to thank you. He's very tired and will appreciate the time off.

THANKS!

Churusaa


----------



## Dark Cricket

I have a doubt: when I change language from English to Spanish USA, I have no access to network / settings I must change the language to access, and that made me review arrays.xml in (framework-res.apk) and I see that are different, this can also happen with the lines connected to the network, and for that reason makes the phone.apk FC?.

I am comparing between:

framework-res.apk/res/values
framework-res.apk/res/values-en_rUS
framework-res.apk/res/values-es_rUS

etc.


----------



## boomtastic

I've been lurking for over a month, watching and waiting as the ROM has become more seasoned. I decided it was time to create a profile and say "thank you" for all the hard work that's been done. It's truly appreciated. I look forward to loading this ROM, except that it just keeps getting better!!


----------



## bikedude880

boomtastic said:


> I've been lurking for over a month, watching and waiting as the ROM has become more seasoned. I decided it was time to create a profile and say "thank you" for all the hard work that's been done. It's truly appreciated. I look forward to loading this ROM, except that it just keeps getting better!!


Wait for the next build and you'll have a camera that works for still shots again.


----------



## Dark Cricket

xml files within the folders of language are a disaster, all are different and are not complete.

Edit 1: Does anyone know where does this value?



> <bool name="config_gprs_attach_icon_displayable">false</bool>


framework-res.apk/res/values/bools.xml


----------



## bikedude880

D2 and D2G build bump. Please D2 users, be brave and let me know if this one boots. I have complete faith that it will, but I'd hate to push anything that is broken. D2 build will be fully uploaded in ~10 minutes.

Fun fact: 40GB Virtual Machine, after two device builds: /dev/sda1 36G total, 31G used, 3.1G free


----------



## jv75th

Downloading 7/25 right now, ill let you know if I Find something weird


----------



## redz

can I update without loosing my information???? Or is better if always make the wipe data

Warms regards

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

redz said:


> can I update without loosing my information???? Or is better if always make the wipe data
> 
> Warms regards
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


You can wipe cache and install. Use directions on post 2 and replace "Wipe Data/Factory Reset" with "Wipe Cache"


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Dark Cricket said:


> I have a doubt: when I change language from English to Spanish USA, I have no access to network / settings I must change the language to access, and that made me review arrays.xml in (framework-res.apk) and I see that are different, this can also happen with the lines connected to the network, and for that reason makes the phone.apk FC?.


I already mentioned this before. All those arrays must be always in sync, but apparently people responsible for the repositories do not care neither about keeping stuff the proper and documented way nor about anything except US English.

That was just another reason for me to call CM a clusterfuck.


----------



## Crocadile

(post removed)


----------



## Jas2

bikedude880 said:


> D2 and D2G build bump. Please D2 users, be brave and let me know if this one boots. I have complete faith that it will, but I'd hate to push anything that is broken. D2 build will be fully uploaded in ~10 minutes.
> 
> Fun fact: 40GB Virtual Machine, after two device builds: /dev/sda1 36G total, 31G used, 3.1G free


I'm on a D2 and this booted and seems to be working fine.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redz

bikedude880 said:


> You can wipe cache and install. Use directions on post 2 and replace "Wipe Data/Factory Reset" with "Wipe Cache"


System upgrading now =] I can take pictures now, but the flash 't work









Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> I already mentioned this before. All those arrays must be always in sync, but apparently people responsible for the repositories do not care neither about keeping stuff the proper and documented way nor about anything except US English.
> 
> That was just another reason for me to call CM a clusterfuck.


Do you have a GitHub link to the files your talking about?
I would like to see what are in these arrays.

If the EN files work fine and if the only differences between how they should work are language related it should be easy enough to take the English file that works and merely change the language specific stuff so they all are in sync.
It's understandable why the english would get all the attention and other languages would not, Most of the folks who have a global phone are english speaking and most of the devs doing language stuff for CM all have GSM phones. Global Phones being a rare lot and all.

If it's just a matter of translation of labels in the array this shouldn't be that tough a nut to crack.
Time consuming yes but once you have the working Array for one language it could be used for the rest.
Even if you just used the English version as a place holder temporarily, you would at least know if it was what is causing the FCs.
But I can't be certain until I can see whats in the source.


----------



## clouse2013

redz said:


> can I update without loosing my information???? Or is better if always make the wipe data
> 
> Warms regards
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Depends what build u r on. Most u can probably just wipe cache. If its a big change, may need to wipe data

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880

redz said:


> I can take pictures now, but the flash 't work


Flash is fixed and will be included in the next build. Gonna wait a day or two to push it while camcorder and OMX libs are worked on (things like Netflix and Flash, no timeframe will be given for these).


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Asphyx said:


> Do you have a GitHub link to the files your talking about?
> I would like to see what are in these arrays.
> 
> If the EN files work fine and if the only differences between how they should work are language related it should be easy enough to take the English file that works and merely change the language specific stuff so they all are in sync.
> It's understandable why the english would get all the attention and other languages would not, Most of the folks who have a global phone are english speaking and most of the devs doing language stuff for CM all have GSM phones. Global Phones being a rare lot and all.


It's in the official CM repositories. I mentioned the exact paths in the development thread about 2-3 weeks ago.

The problem is not that it's easy to fix, it's that the maintainers didn't even bother keeping them in sync even though the Android documentation emphasises this.


----------



## ArtskydJ

Besides the Camera Flash not working, as was previously mentioned, the zoom doesn't work and the camcorder has a 720p setting. Also the Focus Sound doesn't seem to work. That's it for Camera bugs...
I am on a Droid 2.
EDIT: 7-25 build


----------



## bikedude880

ArtskydJ said:


> Besides the Camera Flash not working, as was previously mentioned, the zoom doesn't work and the camcorder has a 720p setting. Also the Focus Sound doesn't seem to work. That's it for Camera bugs...
> I am on a Droid 2.


Appreciate the report. Flash and zoom have been fixed already, camcorder is being worked on (basic issue is known, tracking it through the code). Will look into the focus sound.


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> It's in the official CM repositories. I mentioned the exact paths in the development thread about 2-3 weeks ago.
> 
> The problem is not that it's easy to fix, it's that the maintainers didn't even bother keeping them in sync even though the Android documentation emphasises this.


I'll try to hunt it down...

What you need to remember that since Moto is the only one who actually has these global hybrid phones, it's the moto family devs who are the maintainers of that section.
basically If we don't fix it no one else will fix it for us! it's not like any other unit will be using these save D2G and DPro users with maybe some other Moto Unit that has global.
Basically WE ARE the CM maintainers for that global support since we are the only ones who really have GLOBAL units.


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> I'll try to hunt it down...
> 
> What you need to remember that since Moto is the only one who actually has these global hybrid phones, it's the moto family devs who are the maintainers of that section.
> basically If we don't fix it no one else will fix it for us! it's not like any other unit will be using these save D2G and DPro users with maybe some other Moto Unit that has global.
> Basically WE ARE the CM maintainers for that global support since we are the only ones who really have GLOBAL units.


We've got a fork of framework already. If you want to help, feel free


----------



## Dark Cricket

bikedude: Can you share your screen level values ? I use these

Lower::::Upper:::::Screen:::Buttons:::Keyboard
0............99............20...........100.......100
100........199..........30..........100........100
200........399..........50..........0.............0
400........999..........70...........0.............0
1000.....2999........100..........0............0
3000.....infinity......240.........0.............0


----------



## bikedude880

Dark Cricket said:


> bikedude: Can you share your screen level values ? I use these
> 
> Lower::::Upper:::::Screen:::Buttons:::Keyboard
> 0............99............20...........100.......100
> 100........199..........30..........100........100
> 200........399..........50..........0.............0
> 400........999..........70...........0.............0
> 1000.....2999........100..........0............0
> 3000.....infinity......240.........0.............0


Here are the default levels for the rom:


Code:


<br />
[URL=Lower::::Upper:::::Screen:::Buttons:]Lower::::Upper:::::Screen:::Buttons:[/URL]::Keyboard<br />
0............99............16...........255.......255<br />
100........199..........40..........255........255<br />
200........399..........70..........255.............255<br />
400........999..........70...........0.............0<br />
1000.....2999........100..........0............0<br />
3000.....infinity......250.........0.............0<br />
<br />


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> We've got a fork of framework already. If you want to help, feel free


Thanks BD, I've forked it just to be safe...
Where exactly are these arrays we are talking about as this seems to be the entire framework I'm looking at.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Asphyx said:


> What you need to remember that since Moto is the only one who actually has these global hybrid phones, it's the moto family devs who are the maintainers of that section.


Just in case you forgot&#8230; The HTC Rezound is a global device. As well as some Samsung and LG phones.


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> Thanks BD, I've forked it just to be safe...
> Where exactly are these arrays we are talking about as this seems to be the entire framework I'm looking at.


http://rootzwiki.com...450#entry766925

And here's the default list:
https://github.com/CM9-D2G/android_packages_apps_Phone/blob/ics/res/values/strings.xml

Never mind, that shit is in Phone app... I suck at this sometimes.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

And this post http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17976-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-for-droid-2-global-ics403-update-31512/page__st__1450#entry766925 should kind of help you&#8230; that is, if you know what is _grep_ and how to use it recursively.


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> Just in case you forgot&#8230; The HTC Rezound is a global device. As well as some Samsung and LG phones.


What is it 10 units out of the 1000s that exist actually use Global? And most of those were all units that were released as Froyo or GB?
Does Global work on those units?
What does that tell you if it does?
That they waited around for someone from CM to standardize Global operation of radios for the world or that they went ahead and did the work for thier unit's framework to operate correctly during switching?
As for a Samsung phone it's easy. Just flash a custom Kernel to fit what AOSP expects. If we could do that then we wouldn't be trying to port CM9 right now we would just be flashing the right kernal and building AOSP that everything would work right off the bat!

I'm sure the code is a mess, because the Moto Maintainers are the only ones who can fix it to work under our Kernel and all the folks working on it have no GSM to test thier results.
If you can't test your work you tend to work on other things you can test and skip the stuff where your just pissin in the wind on success.

I'll take a look and see if I can find anything, I'm not half the coder the rest of these guys who got it this far are but nothing ventured nothing gained if you ask me.
No one else is going to fix it for us!


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> And this post http://rootzwiki.com...450#entry766925 should kind of help you&#8230; that is, if you know what is _grep_ and how to use it recursively.


Thanks I'll take a gander...


----------



## x13thangelx

Asphyx said:


> As for a Samsung phone it's easy. Just flash a custom Kernel to fit what AOSP expects. If we could do that then we wouldn't be trying to port CM9 right now we would just be flashing the right kernal and building AOSP that everything would work right off the bat!


I dont even.... what?
Translations (which is what the problem is if you look back over GY's posts) is not in the kernel. Therefore that is completely irrelevant. Also, custom kernel is not a instant solution to everything. It just makes it a hell of alot easier to fix things that are driver related. None of the gsm problems are driver related in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Asphyx

[sup]I think Gasai is referring to this fle[/sup]

[sup]https://github.com/CM9-D2G/android_packages_apps_Phone/blob/ics/res/values-en-rGB/strings.xml[/sup]
[sup]Maybe she can confirm that but it appears to be where her Diff points to.[/sup]


----------



## bikedude880

Okay, so for whomever wants to work on this (which will probably be me when it comes down to it), here is the default value list for our phone apk with all comments stripped. All you really need to do is get a good diff tool and take your time.



Spoiler






Code:


<br />
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><br />
<!-- Copyright (C) 2007 The Android Open Source Project<br />
	 Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");<br />
	 you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.<br />
	 You may obtain a copy of the License at<br />
		  [URL=http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2[/URL].0<br />
	 Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software<br />
	 distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,<br />
	 WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.<br />
	 See the License for the specific language governing permissions and<br />
	 limitations under the License.<br />
--><br />
<resources xmlns:xliff="urn:oasis:names:tc:xliff:document:1.2"><br />
    <string name="phoneAppLabel" product="tablet">Mobile Data</string><br />
    <string name="phoneAppLabel" product="default">Phone</string><br />
    <string name="emergencyDialerIconLabel">Emergency Dialer</string><br />
    <string name="phoneIconLabel">Phone</string><br />
    <string name="fdnListLabel">FDN list</string><br />
    <string name="unknown">Unknown</string><br />
    <string name="private_num">Private number</string><br />
    <string name="payphone">Pay phone</string><br />
    <string name="onHold">On hold</string><br />
    <string name="ongoing">Current call</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_userBusy">Line busy</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_congestion">Network busy</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_timedOut">No response, timed out</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_server_unreachable">Server unreachable</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_number_unreachable">Number unreachable</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_invalid_credentials">Incorrect username or password</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_out_of_network">Called from out of network</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_server_error">Server error. Try again later.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_noSignal">No signal</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_limitExceeded">ACM limit exceeded</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_powerOff">Radio off</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_simError">No SIM, or SIM error</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_outOfService">Out of service area</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_fdn_only">Outgoing calls are restricted by FDN.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cb_enabled">You cannot make outgoing calls while call barring is on.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_dsac_restricted">All calls are restricted by access control.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_dsac_restricted_emergency">Emergency calls are restricted by access control.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_dsac_restricted_normal">Normal calls are restricted by access control.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cdma_lockedUntilPowerCycle">CDMA: Phone locked until power cycle.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cdma_drop">CDMA: Call dropped.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cdma_intercept">CDMA: Call intercepted.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cdma_reorder">CDMA: reorder.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cdma_SO_reject">CDMA: Service Option Reject.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cdma_retryOrder">CDMA: retry order.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cdma_accessFailure">CDMA: Access unsuccessful.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cdma_preempted">CDMA: Preempted.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_cdma_notEmergency">Only Emergency calls are possible.</string><br />
    <string name="callFailed_unobtainable_number">Invalid Number</string><br />
    <string name="confCall">Conference call</string><br />
    <string name="call_lost">Call has been lost.</string><br />
    <string name="retry">Retry</string><br />
    <string name="call_lost_title">Call Lost</string><br />
    <string name="ok">OK</string><br />
    <string name="mmiStarted">MMI code started</string><br />
    <string name="ussdRunning">USSD code running\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="mmiCancelled">MMI code canceled</string><br />
    <string name="cancel">Cancel</string><br />
    <string name="manageConferenceLabel">Manage conference call</string><br />
    <string name="audio_mode_speaker">Speaker</string><br />
    <string name="audio_mode_earpiece">Handset earpiece</string><br />
    <string name="audio_mode_wired_headset">Wired headset</string><br />
    <string name="audio_mode_bluetooth">Bluetooth</string><br />
    <string name="wait_prompt_str">Send the following tones?\n</string><br />
    <string name="pause_prompt_str">Sending Tones\n</string><br />
    <string name="send_button">Send</string><br />
    <string name="pause_prompt_yes">Yes</string><br />
    <string name="pause_prompt_no">No</string><br />
    <string name="wild_prompt_str">Replace the wild character with</string><br />
    <string name="no_vm_number">Missing voicemail number</string><br />
    <string name="no_vm_number_msg">No voicemail number is stored on the SIM card.</string><br />
    <string name="add_vm_number_str">Add number</string><br />
    <string name="dialer_emptyListWorking">Loading\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="enterPin">Type PIN code to unlock SIM card.</string><br />
    <string name="pinUnlocked">SIM unlocked</string><br />
    <string name="enterNewPin">New SIM PIN code</string><br />
    <string name="verifyNewPin">Type new SIM PIN code again to confirm</string><br />
    <string name="verifyFailed">The SIM PINs you typed do not match. Please try again.</string><br />
    <string name="enterPuk">Type PUK code to unlock SIM card</string><br />
    <string name="badPuk">Incorrect PUK code!</string><br />
    <string name="buttonTxtContinue">Continue</string><br />
    <string name="puk_unlocked">Your SIM card has been unblocked. Your phone is unlocking\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="label_ndp">SIM network unlock PIN</string><br />
    <string name="sim_ndp_unlock_text">Unlock</string><br />
    <string name="sim_ndp_dismiss_text">Dismiss</string><br />
    <string name="requesting_unlock">Requesting network unlock\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="unlock_failed">Network unlock request unsuccessful.</string><br />
    <string name="unlock_success">Network unlock successful.</string><br />
    <string name="imei">IMEI</string><br />
    <string name="meid">MEID</string><br />
    <string name="labelGSMMore">GSM call settings</string><br />
    <string name="labelCDMAMore">CDMA call settings</string><br />
    <string name="apn_settings">Access point names</string><br />
    <string name="settings_label">Network settings</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail">Voicemail</string><br />
    <string name="mwi_notification_title">Message Wait Indicator</string><br />
    <string name="mwi_notification_summary">Show message wait indicator voicemail notifications</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail_abbreviated">VM:</string><br />
    <string name="networks">Network operators</string><br />
    <string name="call_settings">Call settings</string><br />
    <string name="additional_gsm_call_settings">Additional settings</string><br />
    <string name="sum_gsm_call_settings">Additional GSM only call settings</string><br />
    <string name="additional_cdma_call_settings">Additional CDMA call settings</string><br />
    <string name="sum_cdma_call_settings">Additional CDMA only call settings</string><br />
    <string name="labelNwService">Network service settings</string><br />
    <string name="labelCallerId">Caller ID</string><br />
    <string name="sum_hide_caller_id">Number hidden in outgoing calls</string><br />
    <string name="sum_show_caller_id">Number displayed in outgoing calls</string><br />
    <string name="sum_default_caller_id">Use default operator settings to display my number in outgoing calls</string><br />
    <string name="labelCW">Call waiting</string><br />
    <string name="sum_cw_enabled">During a call, notify me of incoming calls</string><br />
    <string name="sum_cw_disabled">During a call, notify me of incoming calls</string><br />
    <string name="call_forwarding_settings">Call forwarding settings</string><br />
    <string name="labelCF">Call forwarding</string><br />
    <string name="labelCFU">Always forward</string><br />
    <string name="messageCFU">Always use this number</string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfu_enabled_indicator">Forwarding all calls</string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfu_enabled">Forwarding all calls to <xliff:g id="phonenumber" example="555-1212">{0}</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfu_enabled_no_number">Number is unavailable</string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfu_disabled">Disabled</string><br />
    <string name="labelCFB">Forward when busy</string><br />
    <string name="messageCFB">Number when busy</string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfb_enabled">Forwarding to <xliff:g id="phonenumber" example="555-1212">{0}</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfb_disabled">Disabled</string><br />
    <string name="disable_cfb_forbidden">Your carrier does not support disabling call-forwarding when your phone is busy.</string><br />
    <string name="labelCFNRy">Forward when unanswered</string><br />
    <string name="messageCFNRy">Number when unanswered</string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfnry_enabled">Forwarding to <xliff:g id="phonenumber" example="555-1212">{0}</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfnry_disabled">Disabled</string><br />
    <string name="disable_cfnry_forbidden">Your carrier does not support disabling call-forwarding when your phone doesn\'t answer.</string><br />
    <string name="labelCFNRc">Forward when unreachable</string><br />
    <string name="messageCFNRc">Number when unreachable</string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfnrc_enabled">Forwarding to <xliff:g id="phonenumber" example="555-1212">{0}</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="sum_cfnrc_disabled">Disabled</string><br />
    <string name="disable_cfnrc_forbidden">Your carrier does not support disabling call-forwarding when your phone is unreachable.</string><br />
    <string name="updating_title">Call settings</string><br />
    <string name="error_updating_title">Call settings error</string><br />
    <string name="reading_settings">Reading settings\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="updating_settings">Updating settings\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="reverting_settings">Reverting settings\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="response_error">Unexpected response from network.</string><br />
    <string name="exception_error">Network or SIM card error.</string><br />
    <string name="fdn_only_error">Operations are only allowed on fixed dialing numbers.</string><br />
    <string name="radio_off_error">Please turn on the radio before viewing these settings.</string><br />
    <string name="close_dialog">OK</string><br />
    <string name="enable">Enable</string><br />
    <string name="disable">Disable</string><br />
    <string name="change_num">Update</string><br />
    <string-array name="clir_display_values"><br />
	    <item>Network default</item><br />
	    <item>Hide number</item><br />
	    <item>Show number</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="clir_values"><br />
	    <item><xliff:g>DEFAULT</xliff:g></item><br />
	    <item><xliff:g>HIDE</xliff:g></item><br />
	    <item><xliff:g>SHOW</xliff:g></item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="vm_save_number">Save voicemail number</string><br />
    <string name="vm_changed">Voicemail number changed.</string><br />
    <string name="vm_change_failed">Voicemail number change unsuccessful.\nPlease contact your carrier if this problem persists.</string><br />
    <string name="fw_change_failed">Forwarding number change unsuccessful.\nPlease contact your carrier if this problem persists.</string><br />
    <string name="fw_get_in_vm_failed">Couldn\'t retrieve and save current forwarding number settings.\nSwitch to the new provider anyway?</string><br />
    <string name="no_change">No changes were made.</string><br />
    <string name="sum_voicemail_choose_provider">Choose voicemail service</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail_default">My carrier</string><br />
    <string name="mobile_networks">Mobile network settings</string><br />
    <string name="label_available">Available networks</string><br />
    <string name="load_networks_progress">Searching\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="empty_networks_list">No networks found.</string><br />
    <string name="search_networks">Search networks</string><br />
    <string name="network_query_error">Error while searching for networks.</string><br />
    <string name="register_on_network">Registering on <xliff:g id="network">%s</xliff:g>\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="not_allowed">Your SIM card does not allow a connection to this network.</string><br />
    <string name="connect_later">Unable to connect to this network at this time. Please try again later.</string><br />
    <string name="registration_done">Registered on network.</string><br />
    <string name="sum_carrier_select">Select a network operator</string><br />
    <string name="sum_search_networks">Search for all available networks</string><br />
    <string name="select_automatically">Select automatically</string><br />
    <string name="sum_select_automatically">Automatically select preferred network</string><br />
    <string name="register_automatically">Automatic registration...</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_title">Network mode</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_summary">Change the network operating mode</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_dialogtitle">Preferred network mode</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_wcdma_perf_summary">Preferred network mode: WCDMA preferred</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_gsm_only_summary">Preferred network mode: GSM only</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_wcdma_only_summary">Preferred network mode: WCDMA only</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_gsm_wcdma_summary">Preferred network mode: GSM / WCDMA</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_cdma_summary">Preferred network mode: CDMA</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_cdma_evdo_summary">Preferred network mode: CDMA / EvDo</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_cdma_only_summary">Preferred network mode: CDMA only</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_evdo_only_summary">Preferred network mode: EvDo only</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_lte_cdma_summary">Preferred network mode: LTE / CDMA</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_lte_gsm_summary">Preferred network mode: LTE / WCDMA / GSM</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_lte_cdma_evdo_summary">Preferred network mode: LTE / CDMA / EvDo</string><br />
    <string name="preferred_network_mode_lte_cdma_evdo_gsm_wcdma_summary">Preferred network mode: LTE / CMDA / EvDo / GSM / WCDMA</string><br />
    <string-array name="preferred_network_mode_choices"><br />
	    <item>LTE ONLY</item><br />
	    <item>LTE / CMDA / EvDo / GSM / WCDMA</item><br />
	    <item>LTE / WCDMA / GSM</item><br />
	    <item>LTE / CDMA / EvDo</item><br />
	    <item>LTE / CDMA</item><br />
	    <item>EvDo only</item><br />
	    <item>CDMA w/o EvDo</item><br />
	    <item>CDMA / EvDo auto</item><br />
	    <item>GSM / WCDMA auto</item><br />
	    <item>WCDMA only</item><br />
	    <item>GSM only</item><br />
	    <item>GSM / WCDMA preferred</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="preferred_network_mode_values"  translatable="false"><br />
	    <item>"11"</item><br />
	    <item>"10"</item><br />
	    <item>"9"</item><br />
	    <item>"8"</item><br />
	    <item>"7"</item><br />
	    <item>"6"</item><br />
	    <item>"5"</item><br />
	    <item>"4"</item><br />
	    <item>"3"</item><br />
	    <item>"2"</item><br />
	    <item>"1"</item><br />
	    <item>"0"</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="preferred_network_mode_choices_lte"><br />
	    <item>LTE ONLY</item><br />
	    <item>LTE / CMDA / EvDo / GSM / WCDMA</item><br />
	    <item>LTE / CDMA</item><br />
	    <item>CDMA</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="preferred_network_mode_values_lte" translatable="false"><br />
	    <item>"11"</item><br />
	    <item>"10"</item><br />
	    <item>"7"</item><br />
	    <item>"4"</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="preferred_network_mode_choices_lte_gsm"><br />
	    <item>LTE / GSM</item><br />
	    <item>GSM</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="preferred_network_mode_values_lte_gsm" translatable="false"><br />
	    <item>"9"</item><br />
	    <item>"0"</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="data_enabled">Data enabled</string><br />
    <string name="data_enable_summary">Enable data access over Mobile network</string><br />
    <string name="roaming">Data roaming</string><br />
    <string name="roaming_enable">Connect to data services when roaming</string><br />
    <string name="roaming_disable">Connect to data services when roaming</string><br />
    <string name="national_roaming">National data roaming</string><br />
    <string name="national_roaming_enable">Connect to data services when nationally roaming </string><br />
    <string name="national_roaming_disable">Connect to data services when nationally roaming</string><br />
    <string name="roaming_reenable_message">You have lost data connectivity because you left your home network with data roaming turned off.</string><br />
    <string name="roaming_warning">Allow data roaming? You may incur significant roaming charges!</string><br />
    <string name="gsm_umts_options">GSM/UMTS Options</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_options">CDMA Options</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_data_usage">Data usage</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_settings_title">Carrier data policy</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_current_usage">Data used in current period</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_time_frame">Data use period</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_rate">Data rate policy</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_help">Learn more</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_status_subtext"><xliff:g id="used">%1$s</xliff:g> (<xliff:g id="used">%2$d</xliff:g>\u066A) of <xliff:g id="used">%3$s</xliff:g> period maximum\nNext period starts in <xliff:g id="used">%4$d</xliff:g> days (<xliff:g id="used">%5$s</xliff:g>)</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_data_usage_subtext"><xliff:g id="used">%1$s</xliff:g> (<xliff:g id="used">%2$d</xliff:g>\u066A) of <xliff:g id="used">%3$s</xliff:g> period maximum</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_data_rate_reduced_subtext"><xliff:g id="used">%1$s</xliff:g> maximum exceeded\nData rate reduced to <xliff:g id="used">%2$d</xliff:g> Kb/s</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_time_frame_subtext"><xliff:g id="used">%1$d</xliff:g>\u066A of cycle elapsed\nNext period starts in <xliff:g id="used">%2$d</xliff:g> days (<xliff:g id="used">%3$s</xliff:g>)</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_rate_subtext">Data rate reduced to <xliff:g id="used">%1$d</xliff:g> Kb/s if data use limit is exceeded</string><br />
    <string name="throttle_help_subtext">More information about your carrier\'s mobile network data use policy</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_cell_broadcast_sms">Cell Broadcast SMS</string><br />
    <string name="cell_broadcast_sms">Cell Broadcast SMS</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_cell_bc_sms">Cell Broadcast SMS</string><br />
    <string name="cell_bc_sms_enable">Cell Broadcast SMS enabled</string><br />
    <string name="cell_bc_sms_disable">Cell Broadcast SMS disabled</string><br />
    <string name="cb_sms_settings">Cell Broadcast SMS settings</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_emergency_broadcast">Emergency Broadcast</string><br />
    <string name="emergency_broadcast_enable">Emergency Broadcast enabled</string><br />
    <string name="emergency_broadcast_disable">Emergency Broadcast disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_administrative">Administrative</string><br />
    <string name="administrative_enable">Administrative enabled</string><br />
    <string name="administrative_disable">Administrative disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_maintenance">Maintenance</string><br />
    <string name="maintenance_enable">Maintenance enabled</string><br />
    <string name="maintenance_disable">Maintenance disabled</string><br />
    <string name="general_news_settings">General News</string><br />
    <string name="bf_news_settings">Business and Financial News</string><br />
    <string name="sports_news_settings">Sports News</string><br />
    <string name="entertainment_news_settings">Entertainment News</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_local">Local</string><br />
    <string name="local_enable">Local news enabled</string><br />
    <string name="local_disable">Local news disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_regional">Regional</string><br />
    <string name="regional_enable">Regional news enabled</string><br />
    <string name="regional_disable">Regional news disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_national">National</string><br />
    <string name="national_enable">National news enabled</string><br />
    <string name="national_disable">National news disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_international">International</string><br />
    <string name="international_enable">International news enabled</string><br />
    <string name="international_disable">International news disabled</string><br />
    <string name="list_language_title">Language</string><br />
    <string name="list_language_summary">Select the news language</string><br />
    <string-array name="list_language_entries"><br />
	    <item>English</item><br />
	    <item>French</item><br />
	    <item>Spanish</item><br />
	    <item>Japanese</item><br />
	    <item>Korean</item><br />
	    <item>Chinese</item><br />
	    <item>Hebrew</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="list_language_values"><br />
	    <item>"1"</item><br />
	    <item>"2"</item><br />
	    <item>"3"</item><br />
	    <item>"4"</item><br />
	    <item>"5"</item><br />
	    <item>"6"</item><br />
	    <item>"7"</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="list_language_dtitle">Languages</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_local_weather">Local Weather</string><br />
    <string name="local_weather_enable">Local Weather enabled</string><br />
    <string name="local_weather_disable">Local Weather disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_atr">Area Traffic Reports</string><br />
    <string name="atr_enable">Area Traffic Reports enabled</string><br />
    <string name="atr_disable">Area Traffic Reports disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_lafs">Local Airport Flight Schedules</string><br />
    <string name="lafs_enable">Local Airport Flight Schedules enabled</string><br />
    <string name="lafs_disable">Local Airport Flight Schedules disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_restaurants">Restaurants</string><br />
    <string name="restaurants_enable">Restaurants enabled</string><br />
    <string name="restaurants_disable">Restaurants disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_lodgings">Lodgings</string><br />
    <string name="lodgings_enable">Lodgings enabled</string><br />
    <string name="lodgings_disable">Lodgings disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_retail_directory">Retail Directory</string><br />
    <string name="retail_directory_enable">Retail Directory enabled</string><br />
    <string name="retail_directory_disable">Retail Directory disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_advertisements">Advertisements</string><br />
    <string name="advertisements_enable">Advertisements enabled</string><br />
    <string name="advertisements_disable">Advertisements disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_stock_quotes">Stock Quotes</string><br />
    <string name="stock_quotes_enable">Stock Quotes enabled</string><br />
    <string name="stock_quotes_disable">Stock Quotes disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_eo">Employment Opportunities</string><br />
    <string name="eo_enable">Employment Opportunities enabled</string><br />
    <string name="eo_disable">Employment Opportunities disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_mhh">Medical, Health and Hospital</string><br />
    <string name="mhh_enable">Medical, Health and Hospital enabled</string><br />
    <string name="mhh_disable">Medical, Health and Hospital disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_technology_news">Technology News</string><br />
    <string name="technology_news_enable">Technology News enabled</string><br />
    <string name="technology_news_disable">Technology News disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_disable_multi_category">Multi-category</string><br />
    <string name="multi_category_enable">Multi-category enabled</string><br />
    <string name="multi_category_disable">Multi-category disabled</string><br />
    <string name="gsm_umts_network_preferences_title">GSM/UMTS Network Preferences</string><br />
    <string name="gsm_umts_network_preferneces_summary">Not implemented yet! </string><br />
    <string name="gsm_umts_network_preferences_dialogtitle">GSM/UMTS network preferences</string><br />
    <string-array name="gsm_umts_network_preferences_choices"><br />
	    <item>GSM/WCDMA (auto mode)</item><br />
	    <item>WCDMA only</item><br />
	    <item>GSM only</item><br />
	    <item>GSM/WCDA (WCDMA preferred)</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="gsm_umts_network_preferences_values"><br />
	    <item>"0"</item><br />
	    <item>"1"</item><br />
	    <item>"2"</item><br />
	    <item>"3"</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="prefer_2g">Use only 2G networks</string><br />
    <string name="prefer_2g_summary">Saves battery</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_system_select_title">System select</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_system_select_summary">Change the cdma roaming mode</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_system_select_dialogtitle">System select</string><br />
    <string-array name="cdma_system_select_choices"><br />
	    <item>Home only</item><br />
	    <item>Automatic</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="cdma_system_select_values" translatable="false"><br />
	    <item>"0"</item><br />
	    <item>"2"</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="cdma_roaming_mode_title">CDMA Roaming Mode</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_roaming_mode_summary">Change the cdma roaming mode</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_roaming_mode_dialogtitle">CDMA roaming mode</string><br />
    <string-array name="cdma_roaming_mode_choices"><br />
	    <item>Home Networks only</item><br />
	    <item>Affiliated Networks</item><br />
	    <item>Any Network</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="cdma_roaming_mode_values"><br />
	    <item>"0"</item><br />
	    <item>"1"</item><br />
	    <item>"2"</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="cdma_network_preferences_title">CDMA Network Preferences</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_network_preferneces_summary">Not implemented yet! </string><br />
    <string name="cdma_network_preferences_dialogtitle">CDMA network preferences</string><br />
    <string-array name="cdma_network_preferences_choices"><br />
	    <item>CDMA/EvDo</item><br />
	    <item>CDMA only</item><br />
	    <item>EvDo only</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="cdma_network_preferences_values"><br />
	    <item>"0"</item><br />
	    <item>"1"</item><br />
	    <item>"2"</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="cdma_subscription_title">CDMA Subscription</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_subscription_summary">Change between RUIM/SIM and NV</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_subscription_dialogtitle">subscription</string><br />
    <string-array name="cdma_subscription_choices"><br />
	    <item>RUIM/SIM</item><br />
	    <item>NV</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="cdma_subscription_values"><br />
	    <item>"0"</item><br />
	    <item>"1"</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="cdma_activate_device">Activate device</string><br />
    <string name="cdma_lte_data_service">Set up data service</string><br />
    <string name="fdn">Fixed Dialing Numbers</string><br />
    <string name="manage_fdn_list">FDN list</string><br />
    <string name="fdn_activation">FDN activation</string><br />
    <string name="fdn_enabled">Fixed Dialing Numbers are enabled</string><br />
    <string name="fdn_disabled">Fixed Dialing Numbers are disabled</string><br />
    <string name="enable_fdn">Enable FDN</string><br />
    <string name="disable_fdn">Disable FDN</string><br />
    <string name="change_pin2">Change PIN2</string><br />
    <string name="enable_fdn_ok">Disable FDN</string><br />
    <string name="disable_fdn_ok">Enable FDN</string><br />
    <string name="sum_fdn">Manage Fixed Dialing Numbers</string><br />
    <string name="sum_fdn_change_pin">Change PIN for FDN access</string><br />
    <string name="sum_fdn_manage_list">Manage phone number list</string><br />
    <string name="voice_privacy">Voice Privacy</string><br />
    <string name="voice_privacy_summary">Enable enhanced privacy mode</string><br />
    <string name="tty_mode_title">TTY mode</string><br />
    <string name="tty_mode_summary">Enable TTY mode</string><br />
    <string name="tty_mode_option_title">TTY mode</string><br />
    <string name="tty_mode_option_summary">Set TTY mode</string><br />
    <string name="auto_retry_mode_title">Auto Retry</string><br />
    <string name="auto_retry_mode_summary">Enable Auto Retry mode</string><br />
    <string name="menu_add">Add contact</string><br />
    <string name="menu_edit">Edit contact</string><br />
    <string name="menu_delete">Delete contact</string><br />
    <string name="get_pin2">Enter PIN2</string><br />
    <string name="name">Name</string><br />
    <string name="number">Number</string><br />
    <string name="save">Save</string><br />
    <string name="add_fdn_contact">Add fixed dialing number</string><br />
    <string name="adding_fdn_contact">Adding fixed dialing number\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="fdn_contact_added">Fixed dialing number added.</string><br />
    <string name="edit_fdn_contact">Edit fixed dialing number</string><br />
    <string name="updating_fdn_contact">Updating fixed dialing number\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="fdn_contact_updated">Fixed dialing number updated.</string><br />
    <string name="delete_fdn_contact">Delete fixed dialing number</string><br />
    <string name="deleting_fdn_contact">Deleting fixed dialing number\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="fdn_contact_deleted">Fixed dialing number deleted.</string><br />
    <string name="pin2_invalid">FDN not updated: you entered an incorrect PIN.</string><br />
    <string name="fdn_invalid_number">FDN not updated: number cannot exceed 20 digits.</string><br />
    <string name="simContacts_emptyLoading">Reading from SIM card\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="simContacts_empty">No contacts on your SIM card.</string><br />
    <string name="simContacts_title">Select contacts to import</string><br />
    <string name="simContacts_airplaneMode">To import contacts from SIM card, please turn off Airplane mode.</string><br />
    <string name="enable_pin">Enable/disable SIM PIN</string><br />
    <string name="change_pin">Change SIM PIN</string><br />
    <string name="enter_pin_text">SIM PIN:</string><br />
    <string name="oldPinLabel">Old PIN</string><br />
    <string name="newPinLabel">New PIN</string><br />
    <string name="confirmPinLabel">Confirm new PIN</string><br />
    <string name="badPin">The old PIN you typed is not correct. Please try again.</string><br />
    <string name="mismatchPin">The PINs you entered do not match. Please try again.</string><br />
    <string name="invalidPin">Type a PIN that is 4 to 8 numbers.</string><br />
    <string name="disable_sim_pin">Disable SIM PIN</string><br />
    <string name="enable_sim_pin">Enable SIM PIN</string><br />
    <string name="enable_in_progress">Please wait\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="enable_pin_ok">SIM PIN enabled</string><br />
    <string name="disable_pin_ok">SIM PIN disabled</string><br />
    <string name="pin_failed">The PIN you typed was incorrect</string><br />
    <string name="pin_changed">SIM PIN changed successfully</string><br />
    <string name="puk_requested">Password incorrect, SIM is locked! PUK2 requested.</string><br />
    <string name="enter_pin2_text">PIN2</string><br />
    <string name="oldPin2Label">Old PIN2</string><br />
    <string name="newPin2Label">New PIN2</string><br />
    <string name="confirmPin2Label">Confirm new PIN2</string><br />
    <string name="badPuk2">The PUK2 you typed is not correct. Please try again. </string><br />
    <string name="badPin2">The old PIN2 you typed is not correct. Please try again.</string><br />
    <string name="mismatchPin2">The PIN2s you entered do not match. Please try again.</string><br />
    <string name="invalidPin2">Type a PIN2 that is 4 to 8 numbers.</string><br />
    <string name="invalidPuk2">Type a PUK2 that is 8 numbers.</string><br />
    <string name="pin2_changed">PIN2 changed successfully</string><br />
    <string name="label_puk2_code">Type PUK2 code</string><br />
    <string name="fdn_enable_puk2_requested">Password incorrect, please change PIN2 and retry!</string><br />
    <string name="puk2_requested">Password incorrect, SIM is locked! PUK2 requested.</string><br />
    <string name="doneButton">Done</string><br />
    <string name="caller_manage_header">Conference call <xliff:g id="conf_call_time">%s</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="caller_manage_manage_done_text">Back to call</string><br />
    <string name="fake_phone_activity_phoneNumber_text">(650) 555-1234</string><br />
    <string name="fake_phone_activity_infoText_text">Incoming phone number</string><br />
    <string name="fake_phone_activity_placeCall_text">Fake Incoming Call</string><br />
    <string name="sim_missing_continueView_text">Continue without SIM card</string><br />
    <string name="sim_missing_msg_text">No SIM card found. Please insert a SIM card into the phone.</string><br />
    <string name="sim_unlock_dismiss_text">Dismiss</string><br />
    <string name="sim_unlock_unlock_text">Unlock</string><br />
    <string name="sim_unlock_status_text">Authenticating PIN\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail_settings_number_label">Voicemail number</string><br />
    <string name="card_title_dialing">Dialing</string><br />
    <string name="card_title_redialing">Retrying</string><br />
    <string name="card_title_conf_call">Conference call</string><br />
    <string name="card_title_incoming_call">Incoming call</string><br />
    <string name="card_title_cdma_call_waiting">Cdma callwaiting </string><br />
    <string name="card_title_call_ended">Call ended</string><br />
    <string name="card_title_on_hold">On hold</string><br />
    <string name="card_title_hanging_up">Hanging up</string><br />
    <string name="card_title_in_call">In call</string><br />
    <string name="card_title_my_phone_number">My number is <xliff:g id="my_phone_number">%s</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="notification_missedCallTitle">Missed call</string><br />
    <string name="notification_missedCallsTitle">Missed calls</string><br />
    <string name="notification_missedCallsMsg"><xliff:g id="num_missed_calls">%s</xliff:g> missed calls</string><br />
    <string name="notification_missedCallTicker">Missed call from <xliff:g id="missed_call_from">%s</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="notification_ongoing_call_format">Current call (<xliff:g id="duration">%s</xliff:g>)</string><br />
    <string name="notification_on_hold">On hold</string><br />
    <string name="notification_incoming_call">Incoming call</string><br />
    <string name="notification_voicemail_title">New voicemail</string><br />
    <string name="notification_voicemail_title_count">New voicemail (<xliff:g id="count">%d</xliff:g>)</string><br />
    <string name="notification_voicemail_text_format">Dial <xliff:g id="voicemail_number">%s</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="notification_voicemail_no_vm_number">Voicemail number unknown</string><br />
    <string name="notification_network_selection_title">No service</string><br />
    <string name="notification_network_selection_text">Selected network (<xliff:g id="operator_name">%s</xliff:g>) unavailable</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_power_off">To place a call, first turn off Airplane mode.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_emergency_only">Not registered on network.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_out_of_service">Mobile network not available.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_no_phone_number_supplied">Call not sent, no valid number entered.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_call_failed">Call not sent.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_status_dialed_mmi">Starting MMI sequence\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="incall_status_dialed_fc">Starting feature code sequence\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_supp_service_unknown">Unsupported service.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_supp_service_switch">Unable to switch calls.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_supp_service_separate">Unable to separate call.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_supp_service_transfer">Unable to transfer call.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_supp_service_conference">Unable to conference calls.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_supp_service_reject">Unable to reject call.</string><br />
    <string name="incall_error_supp_service_hangup">Unable to release call(s).</string><br />
    <string name="incall_call_type_label_sip">Internet call</string><br />
    <string name="emergency_enable_radio_dialog_title">Emergency call</string><br />
    <string name="emergency_enable_radio_dialog_message">Turning on radio\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="emergency_enable_radio_dialog_retry">Out of service area, retrying\u2026</string><br />
    <string name="dial_emergency_error">Call not sent, <xliff:g id="non_emergency_number">%s</xliff:g> is not an emergency number!</string><br />
    <string name="dial_emergency_empty_error">Call not sent, please dial an emergency number!</string><br />
    <string name="dialerKeyboardHintText">Use keyboard to dial</string><br />
    <string name="dtmfDialpadHintText">Touch tone keypad</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenHoldText">Hold</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenUnholdText">Unhold</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenEndCallText">End</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenShowDialpadText">Dialpad</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenHideDialpadText">Hide</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenSpeakerText">Speaker</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenMuteText">Mute</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenBluetoothText">Bluetooth</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenAddCallText">Add call</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenMergeCallsText">Merge calls</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenSwapCallsText">Swap</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenManageCallsText">Manage calls</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenManageConferenceText">Manage conference</string><br />
    <string name="onscreenAudioText">Audio</string><br />
    <string name="importSimEntry">Import</string><br />
    <string name="importAllSimEntries">Import all</string><br />
    <string name="importingSimContacts">Importing SIM contacts</string><br />
    <string name="importToFDNfromContacts">Import from contacts</string><br />
    <string name="hac_mode_title">Hearing aids</string><br />
    <string name="hac_mode_summary">Turn on hearing aid compatibility</string><br />
    <string-array name="tty_mode_entries"><br />
	    <item>TTY Off</item><br />
	    <item>TTY Full</item><br />
	    <item>TTY HCO</item><br />
	    <item>TTY VCO</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="tty_mode_values" translatable="false"><br />
	    <item>0</item><br />
	    <item>1</item><br />
	    <item>2</item><br />
	    <item>3</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="eri_text_label">ERI text</string><br />
    <string name="dtmf_tones_title">DTMF Tones</string><br />
    <string name="dtmf_tones_summary">Set the length of DTMF tones</string><br />
    <string-array name="dtmf_tone_entries"><br />
	  <item>Normal</item><br />
	  <item>Long</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string-array name="dtmf_tone_values"><br />
	   <item>0</item><br />
	   <item>1</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="network_message">Network Message</string><br />
    <string name="ota_title_activate">Activate your phone</string><br />
    <string name="ota_touch_activate">A special call needs to be made to activate your phone service.<br />
    \n\nAfter pressing \u201CActivate\u201D, listen to the instructions provided to activate your phone.</string><br />
    <string name="ota_touch_activate_new">Touch \u201CActivate\u201D to place a special call that activates your phone on your carrier\'s mobile network, so you can place calls and connect to mobile data networks.</string><br />
    <string name="ota_skip_activation_dialog_title">Skip activation\?</string><br />
    <string name="ota_skip_activation_dialog_message">If you skip activation, you can\'t place calls or connect to mobile data networks (though you can connect to Wi-Fi networks). Until you activate your phone, you are asked to activate it each time you turn it on.</string><br />
    <string name="ota_skip_activation_dialog_skip_label">Skip</string><br />
    <string name="ota_skip_activation_dialog_continue_label">Activate</string><br />
    <string name="ota_activate">Activate</string><br />
    <string name="ota_title_activate_success">Phone is activated!</string><br />
    <string name="ota_title_problem_with_activation">Problem with activation</string><br />
    <string name="ota_listen">Follow the spoken instructions until you hear that activation is complete.</string><br />
    <string name="ota_dialpad">Keypad</string><br />
    <string name="ota_speaker">Speaker</string><br />
    <string name="ota_progress">Please wait while your phone is being programmed.</string><br />
    <string name="ota_failure">Programming Unsuccessful</string><br />
    <string name="ota_successful">Your phone is now activated.  It may take up to 15 minutes for service to start.</string><br />
    <string name="ota_unsuccessful">Your phone did not activate.<br />
    \nYou may need to find an area with better coverage (near a window, or outside).<br />
    \n\nTry again or call customer service for more options.</string><br />
    <string name="ota_spc_failure">EXCESS SPC FAILURES</string><br />
    <string name="ota_call_end">Back</string><br />
    <string name="ota_try_again">Try again</string><br />
    <string name="ota_next">Next</string><br />
    <string name="ota_back">Back</string><br />
    <string name="ecm_exit_dialog">EcmExitDialog</string><br />
    <string name="phone_entered_ecm_text">Entered Emergency Callback Mode</string><br />
    <string name="phone_in_ecm_notification_title">Emergency Callback Mode</string><br />
    <string name="phone_in_ecm_call_notification_text">Data connection disabled</string><br />
    <plurals name="phone_in_ecm_notification_time"><br />
	    <item quantity="one">No data connection for <xliff:g id="count">%s</xliff:g> minute</item><br />
	    <item quantity="other">No data connection for <xliff:g id="count">%s</xliff:g> minutes</item><br />
    </plurals><br />
    <plurals name="alert_dialog_exit_ecm"><br />
	    <item quantity="one">The phone will be in emergency callback mode for <xliff:g id="count">%s</xliff:g> minute. While in this mode no applications using a data connection can be used. Would you like to exit now?</item><br />
	    <item quantity="other">The phone will be in emergency callback mode for <xliff:g id="count">%s</xliff:g> minutes. While in this mode no applications using a data connection can be used. Would you like to exit now?</item><br />
    </plurals><br />
    <plurals name="alert_dialog_not_avaialble_in_ecm"><br />
	    <item quantity="one">The selected action is not available while in the emergency callback mode. The phone will be in this mode for <xliff:g id="count">%s</xliff:g> minute. Would you like to exit now?</item><br />
	    <item quantity="other">The selected action is not available while in the emergency callback mode. The phone will be in this mode for <xliff:g id="count">%s</xliff:g> minutes. Would you like to exit now?</item><br />
    </plurals><br />
    <string name="alert_dialog_in_ecm_call">The selected action is not available while in an emergency call</string><br />
    <string name="progress_dialog_exiting_ecm">Exiting Emergency Callback Mode</string><br />
    <string name="alert_dialog_yes">Yes</string><br />
    <string name="alert_dialog_no">No</string><br />
    <string name="alert_dialog_dismiss">Dismiss</string><br />
    <string name="absent_num">ABSENT NUMBER</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail_settings">Voicemail settings</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail_number_not_set">&lt;not set&gt;</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail_provider">Voicemail service</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail_settings_for">Settings for <xliff:g id="provider_name">%s</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="other_settings">Other call settings</string><br />
    <string name="dial_button_label">Dial</string><br />
    <string name="dialer_ui_settings_title">Dialpad settings</string><br />
    <string name="dialer_ui_settings_summary">Settings for the dialpad</string><br />
    <string name="calling_via_template">Calling via ^1\n<b>^2</b></string><br />
    <eat-comment /><br />
    <string name="slide_to_answer">Drag right to answer</string><br />
    <string name="slide_to_silence">Drag left to silence ringer</string><br />
    <string name="slide_to_decline">Drag left to decline</string><br />
    <string name="slide_to_answer_and_hold">Drag right to answer and\nhold active call</string><br />
    <string name="slide_to_answer_and_end_active">Drag right to answer and\nend active call</string><br />
    <string name="slide_to_answer_and_end_onhold">Drag right to answer and\nend call on hold</string><br />
    <string name="slide_to_answer_hint">Answer</string><br />
    <string name="slide_to_decline_hint">Decline</string><br />
    <string name="contactPhoto">contact photo</string><br />
    <string name="goPrivate">go private</string><br />
    <string name="selectContact">select contact</string><br />
    <string name="sip_settings">Internet call settings</string><br />
    <string name="sip_accounts">Internet calling (SIP) accounts</string><br />
    <string name="sip_accounts_title">Accounts</string><br />
    <string name="sip_accounts_summary">Manage Internet calling (SIP) accounts and status</string><br />
    <string name="sip_receive_calls">Receive incoming calls</string><br />
    <string name="sip_receive_calls_summary">Reduces battery life</string><br />
    <string name="sip_call_options">Configure call options</string><br />
    <string name="sip_call_options_title">Use Internet calling</string><br />
    <string name="sip_call_options_wifi_only_title">Use Internet calling (Wi-Fi only)</string><br />
    <string name="sip_call_options_entry_1">For all calls when data network is available</string><br />
    <string name="sip_call_options_entry_2">Only for Internet calls</string><br />
    <string name="sip_call_options_entry_3">Ask for each call</string><br />
    <string name="sip_call_options_wifi_only_entry_1">For all calls</string><br />
    <string name="auto_reg">Auto-registration</string><br />
    <string name="call_priority">Outgoing call via SIP</string><br />
    <string name ="pick_outgoing_call_phone_type">Place call</string><br />
    <string name ="pick_outgoing_sip_phone">Use Internet calling account:</string><br />
    <string name ="remember_my_choice">Always use to place Internet calls</string><br />
    <string name ="reset_my_choice_hint">You can use the Call Settings to change which Internet calling account to use by default when placing calls, by selecting a different account under Internet call settings</string><br />
    <string name ="pstn_phone">Cell phone call</string><br />
    <string name ="internet_phone">Internet call</string><br />
    <string name ="no_sip_account_found_title">No Internet calling account</string><br />
    <string name ="no_sip_account_found">There are no Internet calling accounts on this phone.  Add one now?</string><br />
    <string name="sip_menu_add">Add</string><br />
    <string name="add_sip_account">Add account</string><br />
    <string name="remove_sip_account">Remove account</string><br />
    <string name="sip_account_list">SIP accounts</string><br />
    <string name="saving_account">Saving the account...</string><br />
    <string name="removing_account">Removing the account...</string><br />
    <string name="sip_menu_save">Save</string><br />
    <string name="sip_menu_discard">Discard</string><br />
    <string name="alert_dialog_close">Close the profile</string><br />
    <string name="alert_dialog_ok">OK</string><br />
    <string name="close_profile">Close</string><br />
    <string name="primary_account">Primary</string><br />
    <string name="primary_account_title">Make this my primary account</string><br />
    <string name="primary_account_summary">Used for outbound calls</string><br />
    <string name="advanced_settings_title">Advanced settings</string><br />
    <string name="primary_account_summary_with">Primary account. <xliff:g id="registration_status" example="Registering...">%s</xliff:g></string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_checking_status">Checking status...</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_registering">Registering...</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_still_trying">Still trying...</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_not_receiving">Not receiving calls</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_no_data">Account registration stopped because there is no Internet connection</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_no_wifi_data">Account registration stopped because there is no Wi-Fi connection</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_not_running">Account registration unsuccessful</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_done">Receiving calls</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_failed_try_later">Account registration unsuccessful: (<xliff:g id="registration_error_message" example="timed out">%s</xliff:g>); will try later</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_invalid_credentials">Account registration unsuccessful: incorrect username or password</string><br />
    <string name="registration_status_server_unreachable">Account registration unsuccessful: check the server name</string><br />
    <string name="third_party_account_summary">This account is currently in use by the <xliff:g id="account_owner" example="Google Talk">%s</xliff:g> application</string><br />
    <string name="sip_edit_title">SIP account details</string><br />
    <string name="sip_edit_new_title">SIP account details</string><br />
    <string name="domain_address_title">Server</string><br />
    <string name="username_title">Username</string><br />
    <string name="password_title">Password</string><br />
    <string name="display_name_title">Display name</string><br />
    <string name="proxy_address_title">Outbound proxy address</string><br />
    <string name="port_title">Port number</string><br />
    <string name="transport_title">Transport type</string><br />
    <string name="send_keepalive_title">Send keep-alive</string><br />
    <string name="send_keepalive_summary">Send SIP keep-alive messages</string><br />
    <string name="auto_registration_title">Auto-registration</string><br />
    <string name="auto_registration_summary">Register the profile automatically</string><br />
    <string name="set_primary_title">Set as primary account</string><br />
    <string name="set_primary_summary">Used for outbound calls</string><br />
    <string name="advanced_settings">Optional settings</string><br />
    <string name="auth_username_title">Authentication username</string><br />
    <string name="auth_username_summary">Username used for authentication</string><br />
    <string name="default_preference_summary">&lt;Not set&gt;</string><br />
    <string name="display_name_summary">&lt;Same as username&gt;</string><br />
    <string name="optional_summary">&lt;Optional&gt;</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="default_port">5060</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="default_transport">UDP</string><br />
    <string name="advanced_settings_show">▷ Touch to show all</string><br />
    <string name="advanced_settings_hide">▽ Touch to hide all</string><br />
    <string name="empty_alert"><xliff:g id="input_field_name" example="Username, Password...">%s</xliff:g> is required, cannot be left blank</string><br />
    <string name="not_a_valid_port">Port number should be within 1000 and 65534</string><br />
    <string name="no_internet_available_title">No Internet connection</string><br />
    <string name="no_wifi_available_title">No Wi-Fi connection</string><br />
    <string name="no_internet_available">To place an Internet call, check your Internet connection first</string><br />
    <string name="no_wifi_available">You must be connected to a Wi-Fi network for Internet calls (use the Wireless &amp; Network settings)</string><br />
    <string name="no_voip">Internet calling not supported</string><br />
    <string translatable="true" name="sip_system_decide">Automatic</string><br />
    <string translatable="true" name="sip_always_send_keepalive">Always send</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="sip_always">SIP_ALWAYS</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="sip_address_only">SIP_ADDRESS_ONLY</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="sip_ask_me_each_time">SIP_ASK_ME_EACH_TIME</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="domain_address">SipDomain</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="username">UserName</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="password">Password</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="display_name">DisplayName</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="proxy_address">ProxyAddress</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="port">Port</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="transport">Protocol</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="send_keepalive">SendKeepAlive</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="auto_registration">AutoRegistration</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="set_primary">SetPrimary</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="advanced_settings_container">advanced settings container</string><br />
    <string translatable="false" name="auth_username">AuthUserName</string><br />
    <string name="not_voice_capable">Voice calling not supported</string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_canned_response_1">Can\'t talk now. What\'s up?</string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_canned_response_2">I\'ll call you right back.</string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_canned_response_3">I\'ll call you later.</string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_canned_response_4">Can\'t talk now. Call me later?</string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_custom_message">Custom message...</string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_setting_title">Quick responses</string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_setting_title_2">Edit quick responses</string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_setting_summary"></string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_edittext_dialog_title">Quick response</string><br />
    <string name="respond_via_sms_confirmation_format">Message sent to <xliff:g id="phone_number">%s</xliff:g>.</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_one">one</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_two">two</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_three">three</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_four">four</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_five">five</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_six">six</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_seven">seven</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_eight">eight</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_nine">nine</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_star">star</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_zero">zero</string><br />
    <string name="description_image_button_pound">pound</string><br />
    <string name="description_search_button">search</string><br />
    <string name="description_dial_button">dial</string><br />
    <string name="description_delete_button">backspace</string><br />
    <string name="accessibility_speakerphone_enabled">Speakerphone enabled.</string><br />
    <string name="accessibility_call_muted">Call muted.</string><br />
    <string name="description_target_answer">Answer</string><br />
    <string name="description_target_send_sms">Send SMS</string><br />
    <string name="description_target_decline">Decline</string><br />
    <string name="perm_change_mobile_network">Change network (2G/3G)</string><br />
    <string name="perm_change_mobile_network_desc">Application with this permission can, at any time, change between 2G data and 3G data. 3G is faster, consumes more battery, and can also cost you more money.</string><br />
    <string name="phone_number_label">My phone number</string><br />
    <string name="phone_number_summary">Set the phone number for this device</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail_notification_vibrate_when_title" msgid="8731372580674292759">Vibrate</string><br />
    <string name="voicemail_notification_vibarte_when_dialog_title" msgid="8995274609647451109">Vibrate</string><br />
    <string-array name="voicemail_notification_vibrate_when_entries"><br />
	    <item msgid="2539376794936035639">Always</item><br />
	    <item msgid="8091719131860840185">Only when silent</item><br />
	    <item msgid="4552962311897985633">Never</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="voicemail_notification_vibrate_when_default" translatable="false">never</string><br />
    <string-array name="voicemail_notification_vibrate_when_values" translatable="false"><br />
	    <item>always</item><br />
	    <item>silent</item><br />
	    <item>never</item><br />
    </string-array><br />
    <string name="advanced_setting">Advanced Settings</string><br />
    <string name="vibrate_outgoing">Vibrate on answer</string><br />
    <string name="vibrate_outgoing_sum">Vibrate when an outgoing call is answered</string><br />
    <string name="vibrate_45">Vibrate every 45 seconds</string><br />
    <string name="vibrate_45_sum">Vibrates at the 45 second mark of every minute during outgoing calls</string><br />
    <string name="vibrate_hangup">Vibrate on hangup</string><br />
    <string name="vibrate_hangup_sum">Vibrate when a call has ended</string><br />
    <string name="vibrate_call_waiting">Vibrate call waiting</string><br />
    <string name="vibrate_call_waiting_sum">Vibrate on call waiting</string><br />
    <string name="noise_suppression_title">Noise suppression</string><br />
    <string name="noise_suppression_summary">Enable noise suppression for calls</string><br />
    <string name="voice_quality_preferences_title">Voice quality</string><br />
    <string name="voice_quality_summary">Voice profile is currently set to: %s</string><br />
    <string name="voice_quality_entry_normal">Normal</string><br />
    <string name="voice_quality_entry_clear">Clear</string><br />
    <string name="voice_quality_entry_crisp">Crisp</string><br />
    <string name="voice_quality_entry_bright">Bright</string><br />
</resources><br />


----------



## Asphyx

x13thangelx said:


> It doesn't matter how many of the hybrid phones there are though. The translations are something that would affect ALL devices if the user isnt using English...
> 
> I dont even.... what?
> Translations (which is what the problem is if you look back over GY's posts) is not in the kernel. Therefore that is completely irrelevant. Also, custom kernel is not a instant solution to everything. It just makes it a hell of alot easier to fix things that are driver related. None of the gsm problems are driver related in any way whatsoever.


Well if it's just translation thats the issue why is it FCing? merely because the files do not match? Doesn't explain the FCing under English does it?

I think I have found what Gasai was talking about (I Think). The comparison of English to Spanish seems to be fine right up until you get to the network mode definitions.
I see an entry in the spanish file for LTE/WCDMA/GSM Preferred but no MSGID for it. There is one likely cause of an FC. It was removed from the english entirely (the LTE CDMA preferred remains) which says to me someone just chopped it off in the english to try and get it to work.


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> Okay, so for whomever wants to work on this (which will probably be me when it comes down to it), here is the default value list for our phone apk with all comments stripped. All you really need to do is get a good diff tool and take your time.


Here is what I would like to do if I take this on BD...

I would replace all of the translations with the english default if that truly works as you have it posted.
Then I will go and translate what needs to be translated for each string and each language.

In the short term those with other languages may see the wrong language until I finish the translation but at least their phone should work because everything is the same in all the arrays.


----------



## Dark Cricket

I found these differences in phone.apk:



> <string-array name="preferred_network_mode_choices_lte">
> <item>LTE / CDMA</item>
> <item>CDMA</item>
> </string-array>
> <string-array name="preferred_network_mode_values_lte">
> <item>*7*</item>
> <item>*4*</item>
> </string-array>


Values in red are wrong, should be 0 and 1, or 0 and 2, I need some reference for comparison, perhaps from another rom.

this value is also different compared to the GB phone.apk



> <string-array name="cdma_subscription_choices">
> <item>*UIM*</item>
> <item>NV</item>
> </string-array>


in GB is like this:



> <string-array name="cdma_subscription_choices">
> <item>*RUIM/SIM*</item>
> <item>NV</item>
> </string-array>


----------



## boomtastic

bikedude880 said:


> Wait for the next build and you'll have a camera that works for still shots again.


Do that and you'll have some beer (or whatever your pleasure is) money coming your way!


----------



## Asphyx

Dark Cricket said:


> I found these differences in phone.apk:
> 
> Values in red are wrong, should be 0 and 1, or 0 and 2, I need some reference for comparison, perhaps from another rom.
> 
> this value is also different compared to the GB phone.apk
> 
> in GB is like this:


Those numbers seem to correspond to the values for default network for telephony in Boot.prop don't they?


----------



## x13thangelx

Dark Cricket said:


> I found these differences in phone.apk:
> 
> Values in red are wrong, should be 0 and 1, or 0 and 2, I need some reference for comparison, perhaps from another rom.
> 
> this value is also different compared to the GB phone.apk
> 
> in GB is like this:


Not necessarily because we don't have LTE. Those are the LTE specific ones from Bionic iirc and are merged from upstream CM. Just because it is different from GB doesn't really mean anything. You have to also look at what it is...


----------



## Dark Cricket

in system / lib / mudules, there is a duplicate file:

xt_TCPMMS.ko ................. size 5792
xt_tcpmms.ko ................. size 3520


----------



## bikedude880

Build bump. Only fix is camera zoom/flash. Still tracking video issues through stagefright/OMX. I'll probably hold off on a build tomorrow and try to get some Phone app stuff merged and tested along with general cleanup... if I'm not too busy helping my friend move.

Edit: Files will be live in 10 minutes as of 10:36pm PST


----------



## roddie

bikedude880 said:


> Build bump. Only fix is camera zoom/flash. Still tracking video issues through stagefright/OMX. I'll probably hold off on a build tomorrow and try to get some Phone app stuff merged and tested along with general cleanup... if I'm not too busy helping my friend move.
> 
> Edit: Files will be live in 10 minutes as of 10:36pm PST


Just installed it on my son's phone (5 minutes after I installed the 7/25 build for the first time ever  ).


----------



## Gasai Yuno

x13thangelx said:


> Not necessarily because we don't have LTE. Those are the LTE specific ones from Bionic iirc and are merged from upstream CM. Just because it is different from GB doesn't really mean anything. You have to also look at what it is...


Well, people can't be bothered to actually think. You might have noticed this from his previous posts.

UIM is "Universal Identity Module". RUIM is "Removable User Identity Module". SIM is "Subscriber Identity Module", and nowadays SIMs aren't used any more, it's USIMs ("Universal SIM"). The array in question simply defines menu items for the interface, and it's not even used in the D2G as it has no CSIM/RUIM slot. For all I care it could be "Dat card you JAM IN" and "Programmed liek on verizonz zomgzorz".

As for LTE/CDMA and CDMA network modes, they should ideally be device-specific, which leads us to the following question: why not fork it for the devices in question and reduce the number of options to what we _should_ have?

For the D2 and DX: CDMA only, CDMA/EvDO, EvDO only.
For the D2G: GSM only, GSM/WCDMA, CDMA only, CDMA/EvDO, EvDO only. Skip "WCDMA preferred" and probably skip Global as the former is not supported by the modem in the D2G, and the latter is not properly handled in the framework. This requires attention to what the "unknown" mode becomes, though.

These corrections should be done to both the settings selector and the source for the Testing app.


----------



## dateno1

i found some problem from 120725 for d2g on 4.5.608 (N_01.80.00R, [email protected] #2)

1. i think root control on setting is not work









i test it 'app only' or 'disable' and reboot each time

but adb is always root









even i try to edit 'ro.secure=0' on *default.prop* in */etc/hijack-boot.zip* and unroot by *ota keeper* and *SuperSU*

it is big security problem (everyone can remove lock&encrypt by USB) (and i can't pass root check in some program)

it seem problem from */sbin/adbd* in */etc/hijack-boot.zip*

2. i think default 3G spot is broken (i can't turn on it) (i found */system/lib/modules/tiap_drv.ko* is broken)

3. i found it can't recognize my carrier's APN (it already default added on */etc/apns-conf.xml* but not recognized) (it worked if i add APN manually so not big problem)

4. remove lock screen toggle is work strange if i turn on it and reboot or use notification like market, InvisiBright, market access, etc

5. if i turn off auto lcd brightness keyboard and button's backlight is not work (i don't want to use useless auto bightness) (if i turn on auto brightness and set manually it work well but reboot phone it not work again)

6. drain much battery (i found 40% drain for 8hours standby) (i think ondemand governor is not enough for portable muchine)

7. i think it set too big heap size (128M) (64~96M is enough for ics on 512M machine)

8. hardware decoder for AVC, divx/xvid not work yet

9. some program (like stock browser, nicoro) using flash player is not compatibility (black video screen or freeze)

10. Youtube mod version (with download) (com.rolle.android.youtube) has green block on bottom (i don't know it only for this rom or all ICS)

ps1 : i suggest to add more modules (ex : cpu governors for battery) (you can found it from droidX or milestone2 or other rom) (i added cifs.ko, cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko, cpufreq_conservative.ko, cpufreq_interactive.ko, cpufreq_powersave.ko, cpufreq_smartass.ko, cpufreq_stats.ko, mmcfix.ko, nls_utf8.ko, slow-work.ko for *cifs* and *governors*) (and i added more binary (htop and more busybox version for some command) for me  )

ps2 : need to add option for *persist.adb.notify=0* on build.prop like CM7 (i think almost people don't want to seem debug warning)

ps3 : need to add option for kill process network location like CM7

ps4 : i think it has memory leak problem by kernel (not tested yet (not enough time) but i think it not fixed)

ps5 : all problem is found in less than 12hours (i think more problem in this beta)

ps6 : thanks for good rom


----------



## dateno1

this is my mod pack (warning : it not for beginner, it can break your system on install)

http://www.mediafire...8tp45b7kgb7q5qa

you must set 0.0 6755 */system/bin/su, /system/xbin/busybox.1, busybox.ori, sudo*

backup folder is removed file from original

copy (overwrite) files and set permission and owner and do commands on *changed.txt*

*rootexplorer.apk, SuperSU.Pro.apk* from */system/app* is removed for license

*group, gshadow, passwd, passwd-, shadow, shadow-* for login and sudo command from */system/etc* is removed (it has my password for sudo!) (you need to make it)

this is sample



Code:


root:x:0:

*/system/etc/group*


Code:


root:!::

*/system/etc/gshadow*


Code:


root:x:0:0:Supervisor,,,:/data/local:/system/xbin/bash

*/system/etc/passwd*, *passwd-*

you can make */system/etc/shadow, shadow-* by passwd root command

it work by some special version busybox (has some command like login, su, etc)

it useful for reroot for full unroot or some work


----------



## vanikabrat

I'am on GSM network, somehow I managed to save an APN for my carrier and it works. I have 2G/3G/H data now.
I don't know exactly how, but I've been playing with Preferred Network Modes and try to save APN.
Running on 7/25 build, and my question is that I want to update the 7/26 build and wondering how it can be done without losing my APN profiles?


----------



## dateno1

http://www.mediafire.com/?7dcxqj1hbi5gl3r

i think this module is work (but it not fix 3G spot)

original file is not work (i can't load it)

it extracted from N.HA VENUS D2G RC5

this log is after apply new module (link attached)
















i think it problem in netlink module or binary (or some tiwlan_ap service, binary)



Code:


#!/system/bin/sh<br />
<br />
#system rw<br />
mount -t ext3 -o rw,remount /dev/block/mmcblk0p21 /system<br />
<br />
#block droid dream<br />
rm /system/bin/profile<br />
touch /system/bin/profile<br />
chmod 644 /system/bin/profile<br />
<br />
#rootfs rw<br />
/system/xbin/busybox mount -t rootfs -o rw,remount rootfs /<br />
<br />
umount /tmp<br />
rm /tmp<br />
mkdir /tmp<br />
mount -t tmpfs -o rw,size=4m tmpfs /tmp<br />
chmod 0777 /tmp<br />
chown 1000.2000 /tmp<br />
chown system shell /tmp<br />
<br />
#rootfs ro<br />
/system/xbin/busybox mount -t rootfs -o ro,remount rootfs /<br />

it patch for my mod pack

replace /system/etc/06etc by attached file or edit

it make /tmp to 4Mb tmpfs (not symlink /data/tmp on ext in nand)


----------



## dateno1

i found new problem

when i install this rom first time i try to select language to korean and network type to WCDMA only but it not work correctly (it selected LTE/CDMA)

if i select english it work well

and now it crash com.android.phone

this is logcat


----------



## x13thangelx

dateno1 said:


> i found new problem
> 
> when i install this rom first time i try to select language to korean and network type to WCDMA only but it not work correctly (it selected LTE/CDMA)
> 
> if i select english it work well
> 
> and now it crash com.android.phone
> 
> this is logcat


Did you not bother to read any of the thread first? We've already covered why it does this....

As for the other 3 posts... Most of that is known and has been discussed multiple times.

For 3g hotspot: use a third party client.

OnDemand actually works fairly well for us unless you have something wakelocking. Which I'm thinking you have to have. My average overnight drain in 10-15% (8hrs, data on with everything still syncing).

Dalvik cache: that is what is the size recommended in AOSP. We don't particularly need that big but at the same time it doesn't hurt anything to have it that big.


----------



## dateno1

x13thangelx said:


> Did you not bother to read any of the thread first? We've already covered why it does this....
> 
> As for the other 3 posts... Most of that is known and has been discussed multiple times.
> 
> For 3g hotspot: use a third party client.
> 
> OnDemand actually works fairly well for us unless you have something wakelocking. Which I'm thinking you have to have. My average overnight drain in 10-15% (8hrs, data on with everything still syncing).
> 
> Dalvik cache: that is what is the size recommended in AOSP. We don't particularly need that big but at the same time it doesn't hurt anything to have it that big.


oh sorry i red 15~last but not all (it too lot)

ondemand is good governor but not enough for long battery time (my notebook is using it but 2hours shorter than windows







)

128M heap is recommanded for big ram devices (1G+) (google not recommand 512M for ICS (it minimal) )

i already test about heap (64~96 is best for multi task) (if we use 64M more 20Mb+ free ram than 128M)

i used 24M for froyo, 32M for ginger (64M is twice than GB (i think it enough to big  )

i don't want to forcely apply it for everyone (it just suggest and want to add menu for heap size on performance menu like CM7)


----------



## bikedude880

dateno1 said:


> oh sorry i red 15~last but not all (it too lot)
> 
> ondemand is good governor but not enough for long battery time (my notebook is using it but 2hours shorter than windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 128M heap is recommanded for big ram devices (1G+) (google not recommand 512M for ICS (it minimal) )
> 
> i already test about heap (64~96 is best for multi task) (if we use 64M more 20Mb+ free ram than 128M)
> 
> i used 24M for froyo, 32M for ginger (64M is twice than GB (i think it enough to big  )
> 
> i don't want to forcely apply it for everyone (it just suggest and want to add menu for heap size on performance menu like CM7)


Please tell me again how Google didn't recommend 128MB heap on a 512MB device again: https://github.com/C...-dalvik-heap.mk


Code:


<br />
#<br />
# Copyright (C) 2010 The Android Open Source Project<br />
#<br />
# Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");<br />
# you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.<br />
# You may obtain a copy of the License at<br />
#<br />
#	  [URL=http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2[/URL].0<br />
#<br />
# Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software<br />
# distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,<br />
# WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.<br />
# See the License for the specific language governing permissions and<br />
# limitations under the License.<br />
#<br />
# Provides overrides to configure the Dalvik heap for a standard high density<br />
# phone with around 512MB total RAM.<br />
PRODUCT_PROPERTY_OVERRIDES += \<br />
	dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m \<br />
	dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=48m \<br />
	dalvik.vm.heapsize=128m<br />

As for the other posts: ADB settings work perfectly fine, it's just you.
Battery drain is how you're using it. Trust me. A month ago we could only get ~2 hours per 10% in standby. Now we get upwards of 8 hours or more (I've seen 14.5 hours in 5% with cell radio on for 7/23 build).
We know about OMX codecs and Flash, we've stated this many times across many threads. I even stated in a post two above your initial one that I was tracking down codec issues.
As for modules: We only have 30MB to play with in /system. If a user wants these modules they can install those themselves.
The language issues have been discussed thoroughly over the past few days in this thread.

btw, I looked at your "mod" pack and it scares the crap out of me. The changes you talk about here most likely /will/ break someones system as you're hoping that they'll be able to follow your "instructions".

Edit: As for root access on adb and why you can't disable it entirely, we manually set that in our hijack-boot because it's a bitch to not have it when developing unfinished software. When we feel that we're ready for prime-time, we'll remove that access.
https://github.com/C...ot/default.prop


----------



## Asphyx

dateno1 said:


> oh sorry i red 15~last but not all (it too lot)
> 
> ondemand is good governor but not enough for long battery time (my notebook is using it but 2hours shorter than windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 128M heap is recommanded for big ram devices (1G+) (google not recommand 512M for ICS (it minimal) )
> 
> i already test about heap (64~96 is best for multi task) (if we use 64M more 20Mb+ free ram than 128M)
> 
> i used 24M for froyo, 32M for ginger (64M is twice than GB (i think it enough to big  )
> 
> i don't want to forcely apply it for everyone (it just suggest and want to add menu for heap size on performance menu like CM7)


How if you read the last 15 could you miss the entire discussion about Translations needing to be fixed?!!??!? LOL

I have taken an initial look and as Gasai says they are really out of sync.
Since I don't have a repo sync set up on this rig it's going to take time as I have to make the edits and then use github itself to commit the changes.
If you folks give me some kind of indication of what languages are most used I will try and get those done first.

I sent one pull request for the spanish I hacked into yesterday, but I really only tweaked the network settings section in that.


----------



## Dark Cricket

I suggest to have 2 languages​​, English and Spanish, as the rom base, when we can correct any problems it is easier to do the other translations.


----------



## Asphyx

Dark Cricket said:


> I suggest to have 2 languages , English and Spanish, as the rom base, when we can correct any problems it is easier to do the other translations.


That was my first choice DC...
If English works and Spanish work makes that work too then at least I'll know I am on the right track.
If not then it's probably something else.
It looks like these are merely labels and the only problem that I see that could cause FCs are missing MSGIDs for some parameters.
I assume the APK calls out those IDs and if nothing gets returned for those pieces of the array it FCs.

But I should really talk about this in the dev thread now shouldn't I? LOL


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> But I should really talk about this in the dev thread now shouldn't I? LOL


Doesn't matter to me, look at all the other shit that gets talked about here and there's already a dedicated User Thread...


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> Doesn't matter to me, look at all the other shit that gets talked about here and there's already a dedicated User Thread...


Yeah but there is that whole thing about leading by example clouding my damn head! LOL


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Asphyx said:


> That was my first choice DC...
> If English works and Spanish work makes that work too then at least I'll know I am on the right track.
> If not then it's probably something else.
> It looks like these are merely labels and the only problem that I see that could cause FCs are missing MSGIDs for some parameters.
> I assume the APK calls out those IDs and if nothing gets returned for those pieces of the array it FCs.
> 
> But I should really talk about this in the dev thread now shouldn't I? LOL


Re-read my posts in the dev thread. I explained these crashes there. In clear English. I also stated that once that issue is fixed, Phone no longer crashes in Network Settings. Because, guess what, first thing I did was check if fixing the en-GB locale would fix my crashes. And it did.

Oh wait, yeah, reading. No one does that.


----------



## dateno1

sorry for bad english



> Edit: As for root access on adb and why you can't disable it entirely, we manually set that in our hijack-boot because it's a bitch to not have it when developing unfinished software. When we feel that we're ready for prime-time, we'll remove that access.
> https://github.com/C...ot/default.prop


i already knew about default.prop

i already tried it (*ro.secure=1* and repack and reboot)

but it not work for me (also when i try to change root access setting i can't found any message on logcat)

i don't want force root adb for secure and root check on bank application (i can't run it on this rom) (even i don't know how it can check about root adb)

i can turn on/off it by *adbd Insecure* without reboot 

bank application in korea check root (su binary and apps(like superuser, supersu)) every time

so i need to make back door for reroot they not recognize



> btw, I looked at your "mod" pack and it scares the crap out of me. The changes you talk about here most likely /will/ break someones system as you're hoping that they'll be able to follow your "instructions".


i already written red caution about danger on top of my post (it not for beginner) (but it make work easy for linux user like me  ) (i already add gcc, automake, readelf, and many thing on my phone)

i don't want other system by them (if someone want i will upload auto install script)

all of that is tested and i think they not make any problem (if you want i will delete my post)

if you think don't need them just forget about that (don't consider about them (that best setting for me) )



> We know about OMX codecs and Flash, we've stated this many times across many threads. I even stated in a post two above your initial one that I was tracking down codec issues.


i think need to fix codec asap (not hardware decoder, work with stable software decoder at now and fix it later)

even i can't play music with this rom (when i try repeat 1 track it crash every player(include stock) )








don't want you work fast i just want to stable one

i can fix this problem by disable decoder temporary (delete /system/lib/*libOMX.TI.MP3.decode.so*)


----------



## bikedude880

dateno1 said:


> sorry for bad english
> 
> i already known about default.prop
> 
> i already tried it (*ro.secure=1* and repack and reboot)
> 
> but it not work for me (also when i try to change root access setting i can't found any message on logcat)
> 
> i don't want force root adb for secure and root check on bank application (i can't run it on this rom) (even i don't know how it can check about root adb)
> 
> i can turn on/off it by *adbd Insecure* without reboot
> 
> bank application in korea check root (su binary and apps(like superuser, supersu)) every time
> 
> so i need to make back door for reroot they not recognize
> 
> i already written red caution about danger on top of my post (it not for beginner) (but it make work easy for linux user like me  ) (i already add gcc, automake, readelf, and many thing on my phone)
> 
> i don't want other system by them (if someone want i will upload auto install script)
> 
> all of that is tested and i think they not make any problem (if you want i will delete my post)
> 
> if you think don't need them just forget about that (don't consider about them (that best setting for me) )
> 
> i think need to fix codec asap (not hardware decoder, work with stable software decoder at now and fix it later)
> 
> even i can't play music with this rom (when i try repeat 1 track it crash every player(include stock) )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't want you work fast i just want to stable one
> 
> i can fix this problem by disable decoder temporary (delete /system/lib/*libOMX.TI.MP3.decode.so*)


Please just stop posting, you have no idea what the options you're changing are. MP3 is stable. Try wiping data/cache, installing a clean build, and tell me that shit I and other people use on a daily basis is non-functional.


----------



## Dark Cricket

This is the file arrays.xml from blurphone.apk, I hope this will help us better understand how it works.


----------



## jv75th

I can play mp3 and videos just fine. Honestly, this rom (7/26) is my daily driver and this build is not presenting any noticeable issues.
Data works perfect (I use GSM) 
No wifi issues (wpa/wpa2, wep, etc) 
Flash animations work really well under Opera, not sure about videos, don't like to watch them on flash. 
Camera is almost perfect, I don't record videos
Chrome works very good with this rom, just google that does not want to fix the keyboard issue with slider phones


----------



## hgrimberg

The onscreen keyboard on Chrome works on 7-26 on my phone.


----------



## jv75th

hgrimberg said:


> The onscreen keyboard on Chrome works on 7-26 on my phone.


For me it works when you type something in the search bar, try and use a textbox inside a website (login, comment on rootz wiki)
And if it works, tell us what did you do because there are a lot of people with the same issue I have (onscreen keyboard does not work with website text boxes)


----------



## Dark Cricket

I hate my screen CM9 D2G 7/25

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg

jv75th said:


> For me it works when you type something in the search bar, try and use a textbox inside a website (login, comment on rootz wiki)
> And if it works, tell us what did you do because there are a lot of people with the same issue I have (onscreen keyboard does not work with website text boxes)


You are right. It doesn't work on a textbox.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880

Dark Cricket said:


> I hate my screen CM9 D2G 7/25
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


You understand that those percentages are based off the total used thusfar? So 5% drain with 50% on screen means the screen has only used 2.5% (Still a lot, but some people have shown that this concept is hard to grasp.


----------



## Dark Cricket

bikedude880 said:


> You understand that those percentages are based off the total used thusfar? So 5% drain with 50% on screen means the screen has only used 2.5% (Still a lot, but some people have shown that this concept is hard to grasp.


Yes, I understand, and acknowledge your great effort to improve the efficiency and performance of ICS, there is still much work to do.

I try to help as much as possible, investigating I can do to improve the performance of ICS.


----------



## Asphyx

BikeDude - Sorry but the storm in NY hit me and I'm still waiting for broadband to return.
Check GitHub I sent a pull request for the spanish translations. It's not fully translated yet but it is totally in sync with the Default String.xml.
I commented out the non-translatable stuff just to keep line numbers in sync for comparison purposes.
I will remove them once we are sure it works.

Not sure when I'll get Broadband back but I will start on the FR, DE, ESrUS, ENrGB next as I don't really need inet to do that stuff.
Let me know how the Spanish works for you and if it does then the rest should work fine. If it does work I will finish the few string translations I didn't get to before my access got zapped. Can't blow too much data tethering on this pad.


----------



## dark9x

i use GSM: 3g data,Mms not work,signal bar not change,alway at 2 bar??


----------



## jv75th

dark9x said:


> i use GSM: 3g data,Mms not work,signal bar not change,alway at 2 bar??


Yep, only 2 bar but does not interfere with real signal readings. I don't think it is an important issue at the moment and is just more for the looks.


----------



## UEDan

dark9x said:


> i use GSM: 3g data,Mms not work,signal bar not change,alway at 2 bar??


Gsm works 100% you need to add the apn. Bar stuck at 2. Who cares.

Sent from a phone


----------



## chetan.saraf

when i am tryin to format system it is sayin Error Formatting /system....
why is it so ...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Asphyx said:


> Not sure when I'll get Broadband back but I will start on the FR, DE, ESrUS, ENrGB next as I don't really need inet to do that stuff.


Why do you need to "start on ENrGB" when I already posted the diff that fixes it a few weeks ago?


----------



## dark9x

Im try again !! Ok 3g worked . Thanks


----------



## hgrimberg




----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> Why do you need to "start on ENrGB" when I already posted the diff that fixes it a few weeks ago?


1 - Because there are more differences and missing strings than what was in your diff.
2 - Because posting a diff on a forum is not as good as editing the files so that anyone who uses them to build don't have to look back at your post and make the changes themselves
3 - Because I feel like it.
4 - Because I know it would piss you off as it always does whenever I get involved in a D2G project!
5 - Because I'm an Arrogant English Speaking American and we all know how anoying they are.

Do any of those answer the question for you?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

No, because I'm currently extremely intrigued to see what other “discoveries” await us as more people who don't bother to read sources get to edit those sources.


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> No, because I'm currently extremely intrigued to see what other "discoveries" await us as more people who don't bother to read sources get to edit those sources.


Well if you were so concerned about who was making the edits why not make them yourself instead of complaining about the CM Devs who didn't do the job you think they should have done but you refused to do.

And one other thing should be noted...
If YOU had read the sources you would have found aside from just the diff you posted thatthere were plenty of missing strings related to Preferred Network mode and LTE GSM that you hadn't mentioned.

Your a Smart Girl Gasai, Probably a much better coder than I am when push comes to shove.
But no matter how good and smart you might be it's all useless to this project if all your going to do is point at people and code and say this sucks or was done badly without lifting a finger to fix it and put all those smarts and skills to good use.

You found these problems over a month ago and yet I look at the source and there are ZERO commits made by you to any of them!

I would prefer not to argue with you but if pressed I will.
If you don't like the fact I'm doing this then here is how you deal with it...

DO IT YOURSELF!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Because I have no github account and never will.

I dislike these "social networks".


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> Because I have no github account and never will.
> 
> I dislike these "social networks".


Yeah I think it's pretty obvious you have issues with being 'Social"

In either case the ones sitting on the sildelines waiting for something to get done should stop complaining about the methods and work of the ones who decided to not wait and do something that is actually productive!

For your information I don't even run this flavor of CM on my phone! I'm still running CM7 cause I don't need ICS on my Phone. I have a Xoom running jellybean and which has pretty much delegated my phone to be needed only as a phone which works just fine under CM7/CDMA and probably also under the current ICS that these guys have now!
None of the Devs here have or need GSM to work, I sure don't need it either!
So in future the normal 'Social Covention" is to not bite (or criticize) the hand that feeds you what YOU seem to need!
Especially when it coming from hands that don't really need it at all they are just trying to be thorough and help everyone....Including YOU!


----------



## bikedude880

Hey guys, do I need to have the mods lock this thread down like my other one was? We get it, there are issues that have been unresolved. I'm not even going to bother responding to either of you, I'll just request that if it needs to continue, to take it to a PM.

This is supposed to be a build thread... where information about the system is discussed and worked out, not where people can have a pissing contest. Thank you.


----------



## dzl_

chetan.saraf said:


> when i am tryin to format system it is sayin Error Formatting /system....
> why is it so ...


go into clockwork app and flash the recovery as "Droid X 2nd-Init". This got rid of the "error formatting /system" for me.


----------



## Asphyx

Check the pull request BD...
I have ES-rUS, EN-rGB, ES, FR all synced with the default Values/strings.xml and translated.

If you (or someone) can run a test build using them (I have no build capability here) to see if they work and solve some issues I will clean out all the comments I have as placeholders and spacers (for line number sync during compare) and get to work on the rest of the translations. I will do DE today just to have most of the most common languages. Some will be difficult to do unless Gtranslate supports them.

What I have seen is the original files were all created using some sort of translation script and that script had failed on quite a few languages.
The problem Gasai found was largely due to the addition of LTE parameters in some but not all of the sources. And there were even some GSM strings completely missing entirely.
I pretty much made a string entry for every string found in your default strings.xml. Translated the english to the correct language and rearranged the strings so they for the most part all come in the same order so later on if things need to be added the line numbers actually have some meaning to us.

EDIT: DE is up and posted on Github.


----------



## robinsc

Question:- as we use 2nd init I suppose we can never be an officially supported CM9 rom right ?


----------



## bikedude880

robinsc said:


> Question:- as we use 2nd init I suppose we can never be an officially supported CM9 rom right ?


We can be, we just won't have their kernel... and god help trying to get our patches merged. Consider this device officially unofficial.


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> We can be, we just won't have their kernel... and god help trying to get our patches merged. Consider this device officially unofficial.


Not until either the D2 or D2G get an ICS OTA released anyway.
And I expect to be elected President of the world before that happens.

Truth is anyone who has this Unit and is on verizon should have taken the Update to an LTE Unit before June deal to keep thier unlimited data if they had it and get a phone that has a chance to get continued support.

On the good news front rumor has it Moto will allow you to unlock the bootloader on the Photon Q. So far it is only scheduled to be available on Sprint. It's only a Dual Proc ICS unit with Slider Keyboard and who can say if it will be a real Bootloader unlock (like the Xoom) or just a lip service unlock like HTC provides. Supposedly it meets the carrier's concerns which can't be a good sign.

Enough off topic...
BikeDude did you get a chance to look at those files?


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> Not until either the D2 or D2G get an ICS OTA released anyway.
> And I expect to be elected President of the world before that happens.
> 
> Truth is anyone who has this Unit and is on verizon should have taken the Update to an LTE Unit before June deal to keep thier unlimited data if they had it and get a phone that has a chance to get continued support.
> 
> On the good news front rumor has it Moto will allow you to unlock the bootloader on the Photon Q. So far it is only scheduled to be available on Sprint. It's only a Dual Proc ICS unit with Slider Keyboard and who can say if it will be a real Bootloader unlock (like the Xoom) or just a lip service unlock like HTC provides. Supposedly it meets the carrier's concerns which can't be a good sign.
> 
> Enough off topic...
> BikeDude did you get a chance to look at those files?


To answer your question: I did. I need to go through it all and make sure git didn't fuck up the formatting (I like formatting and indentation). Not to mention the change in whitespace makes every file look like there's 200 lines of changes when there's really only 10. It will probably get merged in a few days.

I'm tired of looking at shit... Last build was stable, I'm taking some time. When I tell people that this is all I do, I actually mean it. Not to be rude, but enjoy what you have for now, please... if I could have my way, I'd EOL this phone myself. But since I can't do that, I guess I'll take a brief hiatus and figure out what to do with my sorry excuse of a life. Blahblahblah unemployed blahblah Android blah waffles.

The amount of pointless drivel on this thread leads me to think we all could use a break with a nice stable build. And don't take this the wrong way, consider it a mini-vacation.

And yes, I am mildly drunk and annoyed. Sue me.


----------



## supergear

With all the bitching and such will cause the dev to stop making cm9 builds for the public. This is like the only rom being updated so stop biting the hand that feeds us all cause there isn't another ics rom being updated on our phones

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## ElectroGeek

BD 
And everyone else who has contributed,

Thank you for all your hard work. It can't be said enough.
Thank you.

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120629-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> To answer your question: I did. I need to go through it all and make sure git didn't fuck up the formatting (I like formatting and indentation). Not to mention the change in whitespace makes every file look like there's 200 lines of changes when there's really only 10. It will probably get merged in a few days.


LOL I was drunk last night too...I just turned 50! if thats not a reason to tie one on nothing is!
Let me know on the Git what indent convention you prefer. If they work, I will make sure to get those right when I remove all the comments. I put a comment in for every change to make the additions easier to find when translating.


----------



## rhcp1253

Idk why this keeps happening
I sbf'd to 608
Sbf'd the repacked 608
rooted/otarootkeeper
ota update
otarootkeeper restored
Installed bootstrap recovery

Booted CWM
Installed cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we.zip
Wipe Data/Factory Reset
Reboot

STUCK AT RED M

Anyone know what I did wrong?

EDIT:
I've gotten a boot by doing the above steps sans updating to 629 ota

Is that what I should do? Or is flashing a rom over a repacked sbf not a good idea?
And this rom is the only one I have problems with, CM7 w/ the gb kernel works fine


----------



## Dark Cricket

People, I have some news, I fix the charge_only_mode, and add some small tweaks to improve the experience with CM9. I share the fix, if anyone wants to apply them to the original rom, or want help with something, if not, just share them.

To fix charge_only_mode I edit the init.mapphone_cdma.rc

ORIGINAL



> # Charge only mode services
> on property:sys.chargeonly.mode=1
> class_reset main
> class_reset late_start
> start console
> start battd
> write /data/simpin lock
> start charge
> stop zygote
> 
> few lines below
> 
> #service charge /system/bin/charge_only_mode
> group root
> oneshot
> disabled


line running the bin charge_only_mode this down the line that stops the zygote, which is why the binary can not start

EDITED



> # Charge only mode services
> on property:sys.chargeonly.mode=1
> class_reset main
> class_reset late_start
> start console
> start battd
> write /data/simpin lock
> exec /system/bin/charge_only_mode
> start charge
> stop zygote
> 
> few lines below
> 
> #service charge /system/bin/charge_only_mode
> # group root
> # oneshot
> # disabled


I tried it and it works

I also edit this line:


> service battd /system/bin/battd
> class main
> socket battdsock stream 0660 root system mount
> user root
> group system mount
> oneshot


I'm not sure if it improves somewhat, although many tests not done yet

To prevent phone-apk FC, I edit the build.prop



> ro.telephony.default_network=3


As mentioned in some post back Gasai Yuno, the option 7 does not work (Global Mode) so always give FC, I Use option 3 which is GSM / CDMA prefered, and it works great for me.

Also add the bootmenu, thanks to Wizard0f0s.

Q: Why I add the bootmenu?
A: Because I like

I still have much work, I want to check the init scripts, correct translations, etc, but these simple tweaks have improved a bit the performance of the rom, so I want to share, I hope not to bother the devs. If someone gets upset, ...... To flash this version, must be formatted system, otherwise give them bootlop because bootmenu add.

EDIT: apply a patch in the translation of Spanish in framework-res.apk, not a full translation, just a patch

To do:

Fix phone.apk
wakelocks
much more

Do not forget that all this work is due to bikedude880 and all devs, I just nosy I

http://www.mediafire.com/?if1714k764wa70z


----------



## bikedude880

Dark Cricket said:


> People, I have some news, I fix the charge_only_mode, and add some small tweaks to improve the experience with CM9. I share the fix, if anyone wants to apply them to the original rom, or want help with something, if not, just share them.
> 
> To fix charge_only_mode I edit the init.mapphone_cdma.rc
> 
> ORIGINAL
> 
> line running the bin charge_only_mode this down the line that stops the zygote, which is why the binary can not start
> 
> EDITED
> 
> I tried it and it works
> 
> I also edit this line:
> 
> I'm not sure if it improves somewhat, although many tests not done yet
> 
> To prevent phone-apk FC, I edit the build.prop
> 
> As mentioned in some post back Gasai Yuno, the option 7 does not work (Global Mode) so always give FC, I Use option 3 which is GSM / CDMA prefered, and it works great for me.
> 
> Also add the bootmenu, thanks to Wizard0f0s.
> 
> Q: Why I add the bootmenu?
> A: Because I like
> 
> I still have much work, I want to check the init scripts, correct translations, etc, but these simple tweaks have improved a bit the performance of the rom, so I want to share, I hope not to bother the devs. If someone gets upset, ...... To flash this version, must be formatted system, otherwise give them bootlop because bootmenu add.
> 
> EDIT: apply a patch in the translation of Spanish in framework-res.apk, not a full translation, just a patch
> 
> To do:
> 
> Fix phone.apk
> wakelocks
> much more
> 
> Do not forget that all this work is due to bikedude880 and all devs, I just nosy I
> 
> http://www.mediafire...if1714k764wa70z


First off, can't complain really... second, why use group 'mount' for battd? 9001 was MOT_PWRIC. Changing out the service for an exec is not a bad idea, though we'll see how it holds up. Bootmenu was on my list to add in.

My main issue is the format of your socket line. This bit is taken straight from ICS init docs.


Code:


<br />
socket <name> <type> <perm> [ <user> [ <group> ] ]<br />

Edit: Charge_only_mode will need to be tested a bit before I merge that change. While I did get a proper charge the first time, second and third time resulted in a '?' in the battery. As for wakelock issues, how did /you/ test them?

The way charge_only_mode works is that we kill off the main services that Android is trying to load on boot and force it to only load battd, The change you made is duplicating the charge_only_mode service (which is what draws the battery on the screen, which loads fine). What the service (charge_only_mode) is having trouble doing is reading the battery states from /sys/class/power_supply/battery, which leads me to believe that somehow, somewhere, we're unable to write to sysfs.


----------



## jv75th

That was exactly what I was gonna ask, what do we do with the 9001 then?

Also I am not sure if it is correct or no, but there's no space after between # and service


> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]#service charge /system/bin/charge_only_mode[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]# group root[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]# oneshot[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]# disabled[/background]


does it matter at all?

I applied the changes, but still getting the question mark battery with the 850 mA charger, but works well with the 550 mA charger (doesn't really matter to me)
But with those changes, just noticed that screen does not turn white before charging anymore


----------



## beh

rhcp1253 said:


> Idk why this keeps happening
> I sbf'd to 608
> Sbf'd the repacked 608
> rooted/otarootkeeper
> ota update
> otarootkeeper restored
> Installed bootstrap recovery
> 
> Booted CWM
> Installed cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we.zip
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> Reboot
> 
> STUCK AT RED M
> 
> Anyone know what I did wrong?
> 
> EDIT:
> I've gotten a boot by doing the above steps sans updating to 629 ota
> 
> Is that what I should do? Or is flashing a rom over a repacked sbf not a good idea?
> And this rom is the only one I have problems with, CM7 w/ the gb kernel works fine


I can't tell you anything about if this is your problem or not, but there is an ezsbf style CD available to take a couple of steps out, and to avoid having the repacked SBF. .629 is now directly rootable, and I put that root method together with a 629 SBF CD. That CD along with instructions is at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27387-new-all-in-one-d2g-recovery-root-cd-for-629-updateezsbf-method-d2g-a956-only/
under Updated CD


----------



## bikedude880

jv75th said:


> 9001 was MOT_PWRIC.


9001 is the decimal value of the proprietary define for motorola binaries:


Code:


<br />
#define AID_MOT_PWRIC	 9001  /* power IC */<br />


----------



## Gasai Yuno

It's over 9000!

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Dark Cricket

I found a big problem with my ideas, in fact, you may not need to edit the init_mapphone.cdma.rc, the problem is that I am a GSM user, when I start the phone immediately after flashing, if it works the charge-only-mode, but after the second boot no, this is because being a gSM user, the system creates the file init_mapphone.umts.rc with the values of the system, and no longer takes init_mapphone.cdma.rc values , this I can check up the file that creates the system, give me a few hours and posting it to check, I take the file init_mapphone.cdma.rc and init_mapphone.umts.rc rename it, put it in hijack-boot.zip and works. I need to do is create a file for CM9 init_mapphone.umts.rc working properly.

sorry bad english ...


----------



## bikedude880

Dark Cricket said:


> The way charge_only_mode works is that we kill off the main services that Android is trying to load on boot and force it to only load battd, ... What the service (charge_only_mode) is having trouble doing is reading the battery states from /sys/class/power_supply/battery, which leads me to believe that somehow, somewhere, we're unable to write to sysfs.


----------



## Dark Cricket

This is the file that is created by the system


----------



## Dark Cricket

bikedude880 said:


> 9001 is the decimal value of the proprietary define for motorola binaries:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> #define AID_MOT_PWRIC	 9001  /* power IC */<br />


I suggest running the charge_only_mode binary in this group

# Charge only mode services
on property:sys.chargeonly.mode=1
class_reset main
class_reset late_start
start console
start battd
write /data/simpin lock
start charge



Does your can help me create a init_mapphone.umts.rc file?


----------



## Asphyx

Dark Cricket said:


> I suggest running the charge_only_mode binary in this group
> 
> # Charge only mode services
> on property:sys.chargeonly.mode=1
> class_reset main
> class_reset late_start
> start console
> start battd
> write /data/simpin lock
> start charge
> 
> 
> 
> Does your can help me create a init_mapphone.umts.rc file?


UMTS is pretty much the same as CDMA with a few differences related to the RIL if I'm not mistaken (going from memory based on the work I did for CM7)
So if you run a comparison on both files you will get the values you need to mirror in UMTS from the CDMA version and just leave the UMTS specific stuff alone.

But add your tweak for the battd stuff and see if it remains after a reboot.
I'm not sure but it's possible the phone rewrites that file before rebooting in GSM mode.
But I would bet it only wrote that file because it wasn't included in the ROM itself.


----------



## bikedude880

OKAY, to clear up any misconceptions we may be having: 2nd-init OVERWRITES the init.mapphone_X.rc files. It lets us start ONLY the services we define. Even if we don't have this file as UMTS, we still force the phone to load (iirc) into a state where the umts file isn't needed (slight theory here).

Now, as for charge_only_mode, it only READS from sysfs, it doesn't write a single thing. battd is responsible for that and was already running with the group MOT_PWRIC (group 9001) which, conveniently enough, is the same value that stock Blur runs it as (Hello Moto proprietary files, they're the reason we have everything in here). As I've stated a few times now today, and I'll state it again, the values in /sys/class/power_supply/battery/ are not getting updated (uevent shows 'Unknown' for battery status, indicating an issue with battd connecting to the socket). All you're doing is changing the syntax of the config file, not even getting close to touching the issue at hand.

While it's appreciated that someone else wants to tackle this issue, please realize that you first need to understand /why/ these things are happening in the first place. I don't mean to call you out like this, but you're insisting that these changes will fix the issue when I've been saying all day that they won't (I tested them before posting, just fyi). Please, use strace, open up the files in IDA Pro and learn why the issue exists.


----------



## trespasser

I just finished reading every post here. I understand that you are aware of the issue where if you drain the battery to 0% while attempting to calibrate that when you bring it back up, it freezes on a white screen after the red "M" boot logo (on the 7/26 build). I really am just curious if anyone has a solid method to bring your phone back to life after this happens. Currently I am dead in the water, so any tips on how to get out of this issue would be most helpful. Thank you very much.


----------



## mortmaximus

Could someone tell me the steps required to compile CM9-D2G sources for my Droid Pro?
Do I repo sync AOSP then git clone all of the other links on that page or what? I can tell what some of the folders/repos (not sure on terminology here) are for, such as "android_system_core" is the system folder but I would really appreciate if someone could tell me all the files I need to pull and how to do so as I'm struggling to figure this out.

My first attempt was the device folder with CM9 source files, which didn't go well at all. I would just like some guidance.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

trespasser said:


> I just finished reading every post here. I understand that you are aware of the issue where if you drain the battery to 0% while attempting to calibrate that when you bring it back up, it freezes on a white screen after the red "M" boot logo (on the 7/26 build). I really am just curious if anyone has a solid method to bring your phone back to life after this happens. Currently I am dead in the water, so any tips on how to get out of this issue would be most helpful. Thank you very much.


I'd say the best way would be to use a battery charger?


----------



## bikedude880

mortmaximus said:


> Could someone tell me the steps required to compile CM9-D2G sources for my Droid Pro?
> Do I repo sync AOSP then git clone all of the other links on that page or what? I can tell what some of the folders/repos (not sure on terminology here) are for, such as "android_system_core" is the system folder but I would really appreciate if someone could tell me all the files I need to pull and how to do so as I'm struggling to figure this out.
> 
> My first attempt was the device folder with CM9 source files, which didn't go well at all. I would just like some guidance.


https://raw.github.c...aosp/cm9/README

The steps are a little off, but 1-3 is what you need to ultimately get started.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18697-cyanogenmod-9-unofficialbeta-424/page__st__1170#entry858044


----------



## mortmaximus

bikedude880 said:


> https://raw.github.c...aosp/cm9/README
> 
> The steps are a little off, but 1-3 is what you need to ultimately get started.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...170#entry858044


Ok. So I don't really need to worry about all of the other links from the main https://github.com/CM9-D2G link, only AOSP?

I have the build environment with the tool sets setup, just wasn't sure which files I needed to pull from github for my venus2 to work.


----------



## trespasser

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'd say the best way would be to use a battery charger?


Yes, I have tried this. No matter what type of charger I use (USB in computer, USB into brick, non-USB brick) it just instantly boots the phone and then hangs at a white screen with the charge light off. I have a friend that has an old Droid that I can pop my battery in to to charge hopefully, but just curious if there were any other methods that anyone else had found.

bikerdude880: Please let me know if there is any information I can provide you to help you diagnose this issue, if you are still looking for logs or anything of that nature. This is hands-down the best ICS ROM out there for the D2, and I can not tell you how eternally grateful I am that you are working on it. I love my D2 to pieces and this will allow me to squeeze some more years of life out of it. *THANK YOU SO MUCH!*


----------



## supergear

trespasser said:


> Yes, I have tried this. No matter what type of charger I use (USB in computer, USB into brick, non-USB brick) it just instantly boots the phone and then hangs at a white screen with the charge light off. I have a friend that has an old Droid that I can pop my battery in to to charge hopefully, but just curious if there were any other methods that anyone else had found.
> 
> bikerdude880: Please let me know if there is any information I can provide you to help you diagnose this issue, if you are still looking for logs or anything of that nature. This is hands-down the best ICS ROM out there for the D2, and I can not tell you how eternally grateful I am that you are working on it. I love my D2 to pieces and this will allow me to squeeze some more years of life out of it. *THANK YOU SO MUCH!*


I have that happen and i let it sit at the white screen for a few minutes. Then the phone will boot after i reset it using the KB and then am able to charge


----------



## bikedude880

You know what's funny about this charge issue? It's already been fixed, it just never propagated to the other devices. I'll throw a build out for the D2 with "fixed" charge tonight (It's still buggy, but given enough tries, it works).


----------



## ElectroGeek

Batttery charger as in stand alone charger.
NOT the phone itself (or a different "stock?" phone)...

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120629-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## bikedude880

D2 build bump, will be live in 5 minutes.


----------



## dudemansir

supergear said:


> I have that happen and i let it sit at the white screen for a few minutes. Then the phone will boot after i reset it using the KB and then am able to charge


What is the KB you are referring to here as I am in the same situation.


----------



## bikedude880

dudemansir said:


> What is the KB you are referring to here as I am in the same situation.


Alt-Shift-Del

Reboot keycode


----------



## jv75th

trespasser said:


> Yes, I have tried this. No matter what type of charger I use (USB in computer, USB into brick, non-USB brick) it just instantly boots the phone and then hangs at a white screen with the charge light off. I have a friend that has an old Droid that I can pop my battery in to to charge hopefully, but just curious if there were any other methods that anyone else had found.
> 
> bikerdude880: Please let me know if there is any information I can provide you to help you diagnose this issue, if you are still looking for logs or anything of that nature. This is hands-down the best ICS ROM out there for the D2, and I can not tell you how eternally grateful I am that you are working on it. I love my D2 to pieces and this will allow me to squeeze some more years of life out of it. *THANK YOU SO MUCH!*


Either:
1. Get a Motorola 550mA @ 5.0V charger (works for me)
2. Charge your friends battery, then sbf to stock, get your battery and charge it normally, then root and get back to cm9. Had to do that once, luckily I had an extra battery


----------



## bikedude880

jv75th said:


> Either:
> 1. Get a Motorola 550mA @ 5.0V charger (works for me)
> 2. Charge your friends battery, then sbf to stock, get your battery and charge it normally, then root and get back to cm9. Had to do that once, luckily I had an extra battery


3. Download the 8/1 build and rejoice, no more freaking white screen (though it may take a couple tries to get it working)


----------



## dudemansir

Man this sucks. I am totally freakin stuck right now...


----------



## jv75th

dudemansir said:


> Man this sucks. I am totally freakin stuck right now...


Do you know other people with the same phone as yours? At least the same battery?
You could use theirs and charge yours for a little bit, so it will be able to boot next time


----------



## dudemansir

jv75th said:


> Do you know other people with the same phone as yours? At least the same battery?
> You could use theirs and charge yours for a little bit, so it will be able to boot next time


So I left the white screen on for a few moments, unplugged the usb, and hit KB. Had to do it 3 times and phone finally rebooted. was at 0% but made it into the main screen and is charging now. Thankfully!


----------



## bikedude880

dudemansir said:


> So I left the white screen on for a few moments, unplugged the usb, and hit KB. Had to do it 3 times and phone finally rebooted. was at 0% but made it into the main screen and is charging now. Thankfully!


Now update to 8/1 once it's charged and forget about the issue


----------



## dudemansir

bikedude880 said:


> Now update to 8/1 once it's charged and forget about the issue


Link? 

Sorry! I thought we were in a different thread.


----------



## bikedude880

dudemansir said:


> Link?


Seriously? It's in the main post...


----------



## gsr18

bikedude880 said:


> Seriously? It's in the main post...


Main post? JK.

You're awesome BD. Thanks for the amazing and hard work. Truly makes the phone usable again.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

ElectroGeek said:


> Batttery charger as in stand alone charger.
> NOT the phone itself (or a different "stock?" phone)...


This is what I meant, yes. I guess I should've given a more detailed answer.


----------



## Dark Cricket

BikeDude880, I have a doubt, in the file init.mapphone_cdma.rc of GB these lines are in the Power Management section:

write	/sys/power/sleep_while_idle 1
write	/sys/power/enable_off_mode 1

Do these lines do not work on ICS?

I ask here because I could not find information about it, thanks.


----------



## dona

I had the same problem and I found instructions from the web, how to attach a usb-cable straight into phone so that phone boots up without a battery.
I tried to find the same page, but couldn't find it now. However I found this link: http://shop.teamblackhat.info/Factory-style-programming-cable-for-Motorola-FastCable.htm


----------



## dona

My purpose was to answer into this trespasser´s question:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"I just finished reading every post here. I understand that you are aware of the issue where if you drain the battery to 0% while attempting to calibrate that when you bring it back up, it freezes on a white screen after the red "M" boot logo (on the 7/26 build). I really am just curious if anyone has a solid method to bring your phone back to life after this happens. Currently I am dead in the water, so any tips on how to get out of this issue would be most helpful. Thank you very much." [/background]


----------



## dudemansir

dona said:


> My purpose was to answer into this trespasser´s question:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"I just finished reading every post here. I understand that you are aware of the issue where if you drain the battery to 0% while attempting to calibrate that when you bring it back up, it freezes on a white screen after the red "M" boot logo (on the 7/26 build). I really am just curious if anyone has a solid method to bring your phone back to life after this happens. Currently I am dead in the water, so any tips on how to get out of this issue would be most helpful. Thank you very much." [/background]


All I can tell you here is to
1.leave the phone off for a few moments. Let it rest. 
2. Plug the phone into the charger and start. Boots into white screen.
3. Unplug the phone from charger and hit the Alt+Shift+Del on the physical keypad to reboot. It may reboot to white screen again. Do the Alt+Shift+Del again.
4. The phone should boot into the CM9 splash screen. Plug in the charger immediately.
5. If you're lucky (like me) the phone, on barely any power will make it through the boot up sequence.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Deleted

Oops


----------



## ElectroGeek

Haven't done a logcat yet but,

When the physical keyboard is slid out and the screen times out and goes to sleep there is a problem. When waking the phone by pressing a key (while the keyboard is still slid out) the lockscreen appears but there is no way to unlock it. If you close the keyboard it seems to reset it so it really isn't a problem. I just didn't know if it might be related to other possible issues...

Just flashed this build last night 
Formatted system
Wiped data and everything else possible in cwr
Flashed cm9 build
Flashed gapps
Restored apps with tbu

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## bikedude880

ElectroGeek said:


> Haven't done a logcat yet but,
> 
> When the physical keyboard is slid out and the screen times out and goes to sleep there is a problem. When waking the phone by pressing a key (while the keyboard is still slid out) the lockscreen appears but there is no way to unlock it. If you close the keyboard it seems to reset it so it really isn't a problem. I just didn't know if it might be related to other possible issues...
> 
> Just flashed this build last night
> Formatted system
> Wiped data and everything else possible in cwr
> Flashed cm9 build
> Flashed gapps
> Restored apps with tbu
> 
> Droid2 Global VZW
> cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
> tapatalk2beta5


Can't confirm this. Only questions: Is tapatalk set as your keyboard? What lock screen are you using?


----------



## indrajatmiko

can i get this update to my droid x ?


----------



## bikedude880

indrajatmiko said:


> can i get this update to my droid x ?


You friend are not even in the right forum... http://rootzwiki.com...icial-beta-622/

And because I'm so nice, here's a more updated version: http://jon.awi6.net/cm9dx/

Edit: For the last few months of dev support, I'll try and push Droid X builds as well, just for shits and giggles. There's quite a few changes that I think haven't fully propagated to that phone.


----------



## ElectroGeek

bikedude880 said:


> Can't confirm this. Only questions: Is tapatalk set as your keyboard? What lock screen are you using?


I use tapatalk for these forums only(as far as I know). I have not changed the default keyboard. Almost always use physical keyboard so I really have no use for 3rd party keyboard apps.

Default slide to unlock.

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## indrajatmiko

Many thanks, downloading now cm-9-20120803-UNOFFICIAL-shadow



bikedude880 said:


> You friend are not even in the right forum... http://rootzwiki.com...icial-beta-622/
> 
> And because I'm so nice, here's a more updated version: http://jon.awi6.net/cm9dx/
> 
> Edit: For the last few months of dev support, I'll try and push Droid X builds as well, just for shits and giggles. There's quite a few changes that I think haven't fully propagated to that phone.


----------



## mystikalrush

Can I safely flash your dx build over jonmans latest without data wipe?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

mystikalrush said:


> Can I safely flash your dx build over jonmans latest without data wipe?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


It's the same source. I'd recommend backing up and wiping cache at a minimum.


----------



## aarkayx

Something wrong with youtube on DX in high quality mode. Colors get washed out and there is a green stripe on the bottom of the video. It used to be alright.


----------



## inswva

Just flashed the DX build over jonman's 6/26 build. I only wiped cache and so far, so good. Thanks BD.


----------



## iluvamk

Correct me if I'm wrong but I didn't seen an option to change toggles to CM9 style. Looks like their still cm7 style. Other than that the DX build is stable & fast.

¡Good things come to those who WAIT!


----------



## Sandman007

USB, and Mcbsp have caused wake locks. USB is the cause of 70% of my battery drain. And mcbsp has usex 9%. what is Mcbsp?

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I didn't seen an option to change toggles to CM9 style. Looks like their still cm7 style. Other than that the DX build is stable & fast.
> 
> ¡Good things come to those who WAIT!


CM9 style? What? The toggles have only had one style: Toggle style. Besides, would you rather have big clunky toggles like AOKP? And what would "CM9" style even look like?


----------



## trespasser

bikerdude - Just wanted to say thank you again for the 0801 bump you pushed that fixed the charge_only mode with a totally dead battery. No more white screen. It *does* come up to a battery with a question mark still though, however after 3-10 unplugs and plugs, it will finally launch the charge_only mode as normal. I don't know if there is a fix for this as well? Or if that is just the best that we will get. I also just wanted to quickly list some of the minor issues that I have run into while running your latest build for the D2. You probably already know of all these issues...just trying to help:

1) Netflix has no video, audio works.
2) High quality YouTube videos get a green bar across the bottom.
3) The keyboard backlight and the lighted 4 buttons (settings, home, back, search) never turn on for me.
4) CM9's baked-in WiFi tether app doesn't work.

I think that is all I have been able to see that's wrong. Again, let me very clearly state that this is NOT a complaint list. I am just trying to help by listing out issues I have seen on the latest build in an attempt to make your life easier. Thanks again bikerdude  <3


----------



## Sandman007

bikedude880 said:


> Not really much info, but this is McBSP.
> 
> As for USB, where are you getting this information from? Only wakelocks I'm aware of are KeyEvents, battd, and akmd2. Those are all rare(ish).
> 
> CM9 style? What? The toggles have only had one style: Toggle style. Besides, would you rather have big clunky toggles like AOKP? And what would "CM9" style even look like?


 I'm using better battery stats. It shows as a kernel wakelock

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

it was at 70%

















Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I'm using better battery stats. It shows as a kernel wakelock
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Ah, I see what you mean. The reason for this is that usbd polls the status of the port while it's plugged in (which also usually means it's charging on some level). It shouldn't increment after it's unplugged. Look at the "sleep time" vs "total time" in your second screenshot and you'll see it's not that bad. I did the math on your screenshot and the total time spent awake vs sleeping is only 35 minutes for that 6 hour 30 minute block of time.

As for McBSP, I'm not quite sure what's causing that it seems to be related to radios like BT, FM, etc... could you post a screenshot of the details of that process?


----------



## aarkayx

hey bikedude, I just wanted to make sure that you are aware of the discoloration and green stripe on youtube in HQ. Also google voice FCs while composing a new message, right after I start writing contacts name in to field. It was working before on Jonman's 06/26 build. Also, 720p video used to play alright in MX player with HW decoder on Jonman's 07/16 build. On this build it does play with HW decoder but video is all messed up.


----------



## Sandman007

I used airplane mode most of the time today

















Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

aarkayx said:


> hey bikedude, I just wanted to make sure that you are aware of the discoloration and green stripe on youtube in HQ. Also google voice FCs while composing a new message, right after I start writing contacts name in to field. It was working before on Jonman's 06/26 build. Also, 720p video used to play alright in MX player with HW decoder on Jonman's 07/16 build. On this build it does play with HW decoder but video is all messed up.


Keep in mind Jonman made a lot of changes to the codecs and HW support. At the moment we're trying to clean up the merges he made from omapzoom which broke most everything you just described. Such is the price for updated support.

Every repeat question detracts from time spent working on the issues, I have updated the list of known issues on the OP to hopefully clarify that most everything you want to bring up is already known, including the reasons behind it. Not calling you out specifically, just making it known that our time could be better spent.

HEY EVERYONE! READ THE OP FOR *KNOWN ISSUES*!


----------



## Sandman007

IDK why it only says 11s as I used pandora on 3G for like 40 minutes


----------



## dona

I installed build 07/26 and everything went fine, but when I start the phone, I get "process com.android.phone has stopped" all the time. I can't do anything with the phone because of this.


----------



## bikedude880

dona said:


> I installed build 07/26 and everything went fine, but when I start the phone, I get "process com.android.phone has stopped" all the time. I can't do anything with the phone because of this.


Read the second post please. I'm getting tired of this and now I see why Gasai was as well.

*ACHTUNG! THE FIRST TWO POSTS CONTAIN ALL THE INFORMATION YOU'LL EVER NEED.*


----------



## dona

I'm stupid. I didn't remember to create apn. Now gsm data is working. This rom is great. Scrolling is much smoother than in stock. I was planning to change my phone, but now I think, I don't.


----------



## dona

I had to factory reset after booting into this rom. Then I got it working with info from 2nd post. When I booted first time, I couldn't toggle the mobile network mode.


----------



## jv75th

Settings > More... > Enable Airplane Mode. (That will stop the FC's)

Then Settings > System > Notification drawer > Widget Buttons > Enable Toggle Mobile Data (You might have to disable another one for it to show, disable toggle sound for example)

Then get the Notification Drawer, keep pressed your Mobile Data Widget and that will take you to Mobile Data Settings, then select
Network Mode and choose GSM.

Disable airplane mode, you will get one FC and u will be on GSM, and you will be able to change APNs and other stuff.

Good Luck


----------



## dona

Yes, but my problem was, that when I long pressed Mobile Data Widget, I got "process com.android.phone has stopped". I tried everything, nothing helped. Then I booted into recovery, did wipe and factory reset and after that, I could do that you told.


----------



## Dark Cricket

dona said:


> Yes, but my problem was, that when I long pressed Mobile Data Widget, I got "process com.android.phone has stopped". I tried everything, nothing helped. Then I booted into recovery, did wipe and factory reset and after that, I could do that you told.


Enable airplane mode first, please read all OP

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

Not gonna say it again: This information is in post 2 and http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30079-d2g-aokp-user-thread/#entry816106


----------



## boomtastic

Ya know, sooner or later I'll load one of these builds (haven't loaded any to date) but for right now I'm just enjoying reading this thread ... lol


----------



## gsr18

boomtastic said:


> Ya know, sooner or later I'll load one of these builds (haven't loaded any to date) but for right now I'm just enjoying reading this thread ... lol


Just do it. I was hesitant because I was on MIUI for D2G and I'm lazy but its night and day difference. BDs builds are an amazing boost to functionality and speed. Trust me its awesome


----------



## UEDan

Ok, I'll be a son of a bitch but I can;t disable debug = no usb tether. Just fyi meng.


----------



## dona

I had to install this version of gapps to get them work: http://www.mediafire.com/?db9zc0mq1lj0gqe


----------



## dona

I still have some problem with my phone. I tried to edit my apn, because mms isn't working , but I still get "process com.android.phone has stopped". I did exactly what Gasai Yuno told in post 2: while I'm in airplane mode I long press widget for mobile data toggle, but get "process com.android.phone has stopped". Same thing while airplane mode is off. However, GSM data is working now. MMS is now my problem, I can't add apn for mms.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

This sounds weird. Please confirm that you're using English (United States) and not something else (“something else” includes Spanish, English (United Kingdom) and everything that isn't EN-US in general).


----------



## dona

YES! That was the problem! I was in Finnish.


----------



## x13thangelx

dona said:


> YES! That was the problem! I was in Finnish.


The its because the finnish translations are missing for the radio modes.


----------



## bikedude880

x13thangelx said:


> The its because the finnish translations are missing for the radio modes.


Merged pull request and fixed up all the fuck-ups in the configs. WHEEEEEEE.


----------



## boomtastic

gsr18 said:


> Just do it. I was hesitant because I was on MIUI for D2G and I'm lazy but its night and day difference. BDs builds are an amazing boost to functionality and speed. Trust me its awesome


I was holding back because I had an issue with Rom Manager (it wouldn't ever boot into Recovery mode) but now that I got that issue resolved I have the ROM loaded and I am *extremely* impressed!!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

boomtastic said:


> I was holding back because I had an issue with Rom Manager (it wouldn't ever boot into Recovery mode) but now that I got that issue resolved I have the ROM loaded and I am *extremely* impressed!!


You don't use ROM Manager to do that.

On stock, use Droid 2/X Bootstrap Recovery.

On custom ROMs, use their built-in reboot menu.


----------



## ElectroGeek

ElectroGeek said:


> Haven't done a logcat yet but,
> 
> When the physical keyboard is slid out and the screen times out and goes to sleep there is a problem. When waking the phone by pressing a key (while the keyboard is still slid out) the lockscreen appears but there is no way to unlock it. If you close the keyboard it seems to reset it so it really isn't a problem. I just didn't know if it might be related to other possible issues...
> 
> Just flashed this build last night
> Formatted system
> Wiped data and everything else possible in cwr
> Flashed cm9 build
> Flashed gapps
> Restored apps with tbu
> 
> Droid2 Global VZW
> cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
> tapatalk2beta5


Edit:

Not just on screen time out. When turned off with power button then back on (without closing the keyboard) the problem occures.

Sending logcat in PM to BD...

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## mortmaximus

Does anyone know how I would port in the 2nd-init recovery boot to this rom? I'm looking at, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1356767

Alternatively, JackpotClavin has already built this in to his fork for DP, located at https://github.com/JackpotClavin/Droid-Pro-ICS, but I'm not sure the exact steps to build with his files for my phone and your rom.

The 2nd-init recovery is tremendously helpful with rom installs.


----------



## x13thangelx

mortmaximus said:


> Does anyone know how I would port in the 2nd-init recovery boot to this rom? I'm looking at, http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1356767
> 
> Alternatively, JackpotClavin has already built this in to his fork for DP, located at https://github.com/J...n/Droid-Pro-ICS, but I'm not sure the exact steps to build with his files for my phone and your rom.
> 
> The 2nd-init recovery is tremendously helpful with rom installs.


1) if I have any say it won't ever be built in. It tends to break things
2) Theres a flashable version by one of the DX dev's : http://goo.im/devs/wizard0f0s/Hijacked_Bootmenu/CM9/HijackedBootmenu_CM9_1.1.5.zip


----------



## aarkayx

I have posted this in CM9 thread too. forgive me for re-posting.
Devs, Since last two builds (0803 and 0804 by x13angel) google play music will not go to the next song by itself and will throw this error "Music playback error. Cant play the track requested". Here is corresponding logcat which happens every time. It is independent of music output meaning speaker or headset as well as independent of equalizer choice.

E/OMXCodec( 1593): [OMX.TI.MP3.decode] Timed out waiting for output buffers: 4/0
W/AudioTrack( 1593): obtainBuffer() track 0x44500 disabled, restarting
E/MediaPlayer( 8142): error (1, -110)
E/MediaPlayer( 8142): Error (1,-110)
D/TI_LCML ( 1593): FreeResources():1696 1696 :: LCML:: FreeResources
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1593): Found matching pHandle(0x265e0) at index 22 with refCount 1
D/dalvikvm( 2109): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 5480K, 54% free 6197K/13447K, paused 25ms
D/MultiPlayer( 8142): Error: 1,-110


----------



## boomtastic

Gasai Yuno said:


> You don't use ROM Manager to do that.
> 
> On stock, use Droid 2/X Bootstrap Recovery.
> 
> On custom ROMs, use their built-in reboot menu.


I was going to use ROM Manager just to get a backup in case something went wrong, but the bootloader was locked and I couldn't get into recovery mode no matter how I tried. I ended up unlocking the bootloader and just using the built-in menu.


----------



## Jabberwockish

boomtastic said:


> I was going to use ROM Manager just to get a backup in case something went wrong, but the bootloader was locked and I couldn't get into recovery mode no matter how I tried. *I ended up unlocking the bootloader* and just using the built-in menu.


And just how the hell did you manage to do that?!

G.Y. meant that the way to reboot into ClockworkMod Recovery, on a stock Motorola firmware, is via the Droid [2/X] Bootstrap Recovery application rather than via ROM Manager. Once you boot into CMR, you can use its menu to create a backup. (I suspect this is what you actually did, since unlocking the bootloader is nether possible nor pertinent, and the stock or "built-in" Recovery doesn't have a backup utility.)


----------



## Dark Cricket

After 2 days of being configured my apk, and apply some tweaks and tricks, I have these results:

Battery Usage




Spoiler








CPU Spy




Spoiler








Better Battery Stats




Spoiler











Spoiler








But I'm worried about this info:




Spoiler








I think Data Connection and Unknown Signal are consuming resources, even when asleep.


----------



## akeezy

can anyone tell me why my sd card suddenly became unreadable today? it kept notifying me it was safe to remove. I can't mount the sd card and I've sbf'ed and put it in my bro's x2 and it still says it's messed up. What's the deal


----------



## stupid

aarkayx said:


> hey bikedude, I just wanted to make sure that you are aware of the discoloration and green stripe on youtube in HQ. Also google voice FCs while composing a new message, right after I start writing contacts name in to field. It was working before on Jonman's 06/26 build. Also, 720p video used to play alright in MX player with HW decoder on Jonman's 07/16 build. On this build it does play with HW decoder but video is all messed up.


Ditto on the google voice, it happens when I try to launch it from contacts also. (I'm repeating this because it's /not/ in the OP)


----------



## boomtastic

Jabberwockish said:


> And just how the hell did you manage to do that?!


I used Clockworkmod's "Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap" ...



> G.Y. meant that the way to reboot into ClockworkMod Recovery, on a stock Motorola firmware, is via the Droid [2/X] Bootstrap Recovery application rather than via ROM Manager. Once you boot into CMR, you can use its menu to create a backup. (I suspect this is what you actually did, since unlocking the bootloader is nether possible nor pertinent, and the stock or "built-in" Recovery doesn't have a backup utility.)


Correct - it just reboots the phone under "normal" conditions and never goes to Recovery.


----------



## gsr18

boomtastic said:


> I was holding back because I had an issue with Rom Manager (it wouldn't ever boot into Recovery mode) but now that I got that issue resolved I have the ROM loaded and I am *extremely* impressed!!


----------



## gsr18

boomtastic said:


> I was holding back because I had an issue with Rom Manager (it wouldn't ever boot into Recovery mode) but now that I got that issue resolved I have the ROM loaded and I am *extremely* impressed!!


Ill let everyone else tell you a b and c you should do. I'm just glad one more person is taking advantage of this awesome rom


----------



## SrgWallopy

It's hard not to love the hell out of this rom. Especially since it runs on the .629 update







, How ever i have had some slight issues with sending / reviving picture and audio messages with the default app. It works fine with Go SMS or any other text application. Everything else runs smooth and sexy . Miss miui though, Sad that i was dumb and selected install.








Thanks!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

boomtastic said:


> I used Clockworkmod's "Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap" ...


It never unlocked the bootloader.

All it does is 1) installs 2nd init version of the CWM suitable for the D2/D2G/DX and 2) when you tap Reboot recovery, it creates a zero-length file in a certain directory that tells the hijacker to start CWM.


----------



## ghthor

stupid said:


> Ditto on the google voice, it happens when I try to launch it from contacts also. (I'm repeating this because it's /not/ in the OP)


This has been fixed as of 8/4. =)


----------



## mortmaximus

mortmaximus said:


> I've built this rom for my DP with repo sync from last night (08/05/2012). Only thing I'm noticing right now is that when you remove the search bar (Settings > Launcher > Homescreen > Search bar), there is a large gap remaining where the search bar was. That in itself isn't a big deal, but if I change the grid size to allow for 5 Rows, the 5th row is down too far to display. If the gap at the top where the search bar was were gone, there is enough room for 5 rows as I have configured on other launchers.
> 
> I can get 5 columns displayed properly, but not rows.


A few other things I've noticed.
Keyboard backlight is not working. As others have mentioned, signal status stays at 2 bars all times. Changing the signal status display type to text results in no icons or text for the signal strength.


----------



## dateno1

mortmaximus said:


> A few other things I've noticed.
> Keyboard backlight is not working. As others have mentioned, signal status stays at 2 bars all times. Changing the signal status display type to text results in no icons or text for the signal strength.


if you want to backlight enable auto backlight brightness in setting after every reboot and disable(manually adjust it) it

2 signal bar is normal (2 is maximal)

that is not bug (just design problem)


----------



## ftfylol

Keyboard backlight works fine for me on auto brightness (d2g 20120726)

Edit: build version


----------



## stupid

ghthor said:


> This has been fixed as of 8/4. =)


Is there an 8/4 build that i'm not seeing? Or are you just saying that it was fixed in the repo?


----------



## mortmaximus

ftfylol said:


> Keyboard backlight works fine for me on auto brightness (d2g 20120725)


mine does not. in fact, no brightness levels have any affect on kb or backlight. in both automatic and manual brightness modes, it seems to be at about 60-75%.


----------



## ftfylol

Hmm well I'm not sure what to tell you then. Are you on the same phone and version number?


----------



## mortmaximus

bikedude880 said:


> You know what's funny about this charge issue? It's already been fixed, it just never propagated to the other devices. I'll throw a build out for the D2 with "fixed" charge tonight (It's still buggy, but given enough tries, it works).


I'm experiencing the charge issue on my droid pro. what needs to be done to fix this for my device?


----------



## trespasser

mortmaximus said:


> I'm experiencing the charge issue on my droid pro. what needs to be done to fix this for my device?


You are very much not in the correct forum. This is the forum for the Droid 2 and all of it's versions (R2D2, Global, Milestone 2, A955). Droid Pro is a totally different phone. You should go to the following forum and READ / SEARCH ALL OF THE THREADS AND POSTS before you make a new post asking for help. Thanks.

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/19-droid-pro/


----------



## mortmaximus

trespasser said:


> You are very much not in the correct forum. This is the forum for the Droid 2 and all of it's versions (R2D2, Global, Milestone 2, A955). Droid Pro is a totally different phone. You should go to the following forum and READ / SEARCH ALL OF THE THREADS AND POSTS before you make a new post asking for help. Thanks.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...m/19-droid-pro/


Well, I'm building the roms from the same source as the ones on the first post of this forum thread, which includes device files for my phone. I thought this was more of a rom development thread, so was asking my questions where the developers of this rom are.


----------



## x13thangelx

trespasser said:


> You are very much not in the correct forum. This is the forum for the Droid 2 and all of it's versions (R2D2, Global, Milestone 2, A955). Droid Pro is a totally different phone. You should go to the following forum and READ / SEARCH ALL OF THE THREADS AND POSTS before you make a new post asking for help. Thanks.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...m/19-droid-pro/


Except its pretty much the exact same device spec wise. Only difference is screen/keyboard really.

And its built off the same source.

@mortmaximus: When was the last time you did a build? Iirc it was fixed for all the devices using that source.


----------



## nlhintz

I didn't see this posted in this forum. Compass is off by 90 degrees (Pitch and Roll seem to be reversed as well). This appears to be due to an incompatible version of /system/bin/akmd2 introduced in https://github.com/CM9-D2G/proprietary_vendor_motorola/commit/4cf1e020c4eb50293e30ce3aa422463bb19052ca#droid2we/proprietary/bin/akmd2. Reverting to the .629/.608 version of akmd2 resolves the orientation problems, but may re-introduce other issues that the commit was trying to address. I've been using the older version of akmd2 for about a day now, YMMV.


----------



## mortmaximus

x13thangelx said:


> Except its pretty much the exact same device spec wise. Only difference is screen/keyboard really.
> 
> And its built off the same source.
> 
> @mortmaximus: When was the last time you did a build? Iirc it was fixed for all the devices using that source.


Thanks x13thangelx. I built on Aug 8th, and flashed back to stock before installing, remembered to wipe dalvik, cache, and format system.


----------



## hgrimberg

From time to time, the physical keyboard stops working and instead of being able to write letters, every key becomes the shortcut of an app. I have to reboot to go back to normal. Anybody else experiencing the same?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eMWu

@hgrimberg
try pressing the search button once or twice when that happens


----------



## Dark Cricket

hgrimberg said:


> From time to time, the physical keyboard stops working and instead of being able to write letters, every key becomes the shortcut of an app. I have to reboot to go back to normal. Anybody else experiencing the same?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


GSM users have problems that do not have CDMA users, for a reason, when you use GSM the system creates a file: init.mapphone_umts.rc, which does not exist if you use cdma, this file (init.mapphone_umts.rc) contains values that conflict with init.mapphone_cdma.rc values , and this causes strange buggy, high battery drain, etc..

I have been working to mitigate these problems, since I have no knowledge to solve them completely, but I've had good results, I'm testing a new file battd, which has reduced heating and improved battery performance, I need help to edit the init.mapphone_umts.rc and work well with ICS. If anyone can help me edit this file I think we can solve 50% of the bugs.


----------



## supergear

Google Voice crashes when you create a message and enter a current contacts name
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## mortmaximus

supergear said:


> Google Voice crashes when you create a message and enter a current contacts name
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


This issue has been resolved in source, when you see a build date after 8/4 install that and you'll be good.


----------



## bikedude880

*2-3 devs* working on *4 devices* each with around *2-3 roms* apiece. That gives you *8-12 builds* total.  Consider now that those builds take *30 minutes to 1 hour* per device per rom. That gives you *4-8 hours to 6-12 hours* per device total build time. Now throw in the 4 devices and you're now looking at *16-48 hours* (of just build time) needed to push new stuff out. Factor in jobs, social life, and other daily obligations, plus having to actually fix things in the code and you'll see why progress has slowed to a crawl (if it can be called that).

Not complaining, not asking for help... just putting relevant information out that I feel some don't realize. Doing this work is equivalent to having at least a part-time job... especially when multiple devices are concerned. The manpower just isn't there anymore. (Not to mention a bunch of stuff was merged and then abandoned, leaving most of the issues that are whined about [codecs]).

Please just consider this a rant.


----------



## gsr18

hgrimberg said:


> From time to time, the physical keyboard stops working and instead of being able to write letters, every key becomes the shortcut of an app. I have to reboot to go back to normal. Anybody else experiencing the same?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Do what ewmu said. Press the search key twice and your problems will be solved. And for the record, it isn't a GSM problem its a d2g problem that I've had since I've got the phone and was running stock (I bought it new while BB sold it for about a week). I'm a cdma vzw user.


----------



## bikedude880

D2G build bump, will be live in 10 minutes. D2 build coming later tonight.

Note: These builds are untested, should have fixes for Google Voice and a test-fix for GSM switching (Phone APK)

Edit: Build for D2G is live


----------



## Jabberwockish

bikedude880 said:


> [head]Current Issues[/head]
> Camera app doesn't record video [Reason Known, codecs/LCML]
> Wifi tether doesn't work [Reason Known, ABI]
> Minor wakelock in certain subsystems [Reason Known]
> *HARDWARE CODECS (Youtube, Netflix... anything with video/audio may have playback issues) [Reason Known]*
> Users [Reason Unknown]


I don't know when you added the bit in red, but thanks for a laugh.


----------



## bikedude880

Droid 2 users, your build will be live in 10 minutes.


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> .... a test-fix for GSM switching (Phone APK)


Should be noted that the languages that were fixed are: Afrikaan, German, French, Spanish, Spanish US, and English UK.
If they test well I will start on the other languages if needed.


----------



## skidd

I installed last ROM build.
GSM data works a bit tricky: 3G/H icon is on, but IM+ and browser - most of times, Google Play - sometimes and less.
And huge battery drain still there.

P.S. I made a conclusion, that battery value is just not used correctly: yesterday I was on AOKPv39, drained battery to zero, placed it to other d2g for a charge - and after M logo it shows me 40% of charge, while phone was powered off by Android cause of <1%. I thought about that before, when phone didn't powered off while there was 1% for a pretty long time. Today I switched to CM7-GB for a file - and it there was almost 95-100% on battery icon, while last build shows me less than 45%. Well, and I'm pretty sure, that phone doesn't charge now: it's on USB cord from my computer - and there are still 44% like it was when I plugged the cable time ago. When I plug it in 1000mA charger - it surely charges.

P.P.S. Just thought, that it can be interesting


----------



## mortmaximus

skidd said:


> I installed last ROM build.
> GSM data works a bit tricky: 3G/H icon is on, but IM+ and browser - most of times, Google Play - sometimes and less.
> And huge battery drain still there.
> 
> P.S. I made a conclusion, that battery value is just not used correctly: yesterday I was on AOKPv39, drained battery to zero, placed it to other d2g for a charge - and after M logo it shows me 40% of charge, while phone was powered off by Android cause of <1%. I thought about that before, when phone didn't powered off while there was 1% for a pretty long time. Today I switched to CM7-GB for a file - and it there was almost 95-100% on battery icon, while last build shows me less than 45%. Well, and I'm pretty sure, that phone doesn't charge now: it's on USB cord from my computer - and there are still 44% like it was when I plugged the cable time ago. When I plug it in 1000mA charger - it surely charges.
> 
> P.P.S. Just thought, that it can be interesting


Have you turned the phone off and charged until 100 then wiped battery stats and let the phone drain completely to 0 while barely using it?

Alternatively use battery calibrator.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Battery stats are wiped on every single boot.

They are also wiped when you disconnect your charger.

Draining a Li-ion battery to zero damages its cells.


----------



## Dubbsy

Installed the latest d2 version. So far so good. No complaints. Haven't messed with it too much yet.


----------



## woohoo033

Hmm.. still no luck after flashing your rom. I can see the changes that you baked in your rom. When i send an MMS, it just hangs with sending the whole time. I'm going to try a 3rd party app to see if that changes my luck.


----------



## Dark Cricket

woohoo033 said:


> Hmm.. still no luck after flashing your rom. I can see the changes that you baked in your rom. When i send an MMS, it just hangs with sending the whole time. I'm going to try a 3rd party app to see if that changes my luck.


APN?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElectroGeek

woohoo033 said:


> ...When i send an MMS, it just hangs with sending the whole time. I'm going to try a 3rd party app to see if that changes my luck.


This. Has been happening to me on the last 2 builds. I thought it was just me. Glad to know I am not the only one.

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## eMWu

Also for receiving an MMS, the MMS APN needs to be the only one present. So maybe it applies to sending too.


----------



## bikedude880

Just saying "x doesn't work" and speculating over possible issues doesn't provide anyone with logs... I could say Wifi doesn't work because a solar flare 5 years ago is disrupting my signal. I could assume MMS doesn't work right because some network operator at "Y" telecom is having a bad day and dropping any message he doesn't want sent.

Oh, and as for the split text messages, that's an overlay set for the MMS package: https://github.com/C.../mms_config.xml



Code:


<br />
    <!-- If true, The text message over 160 characters will be sent in multi part.<br />
		 If false, The text message over 160 characters will be sent<br />
		 via multi media message. --><br />
    <bool name="enableMultipartSMS">true</bool><br />
    <!-- If true, the text message will be split every 160 characters.<br />
		 If false, the text will never be split before being sent. --><br />
    <bool name="enableSplitSMS">true</bool><br />

If anyone has an issue with all that, you can blame Jonman for the config change.


----------



## vlambrecht

Does anyone have a working link for the D2G?
The site for cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we.zip download link seems to be down: 
http://droid.koumakan.jp/files/cm9/droid2we/cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we.zip

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bikedude880

vlambrecht said:


> Does anyone have a working link for the D2G?
> The site for cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we.zip download link seems to be down:
> http://droid.koumakan.jp/files/cm9/droid2we/cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we.zip
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Technically the link works fine... you know, when the host is up and all that... next time try a 'ping' to the domain OR use this handy website: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/droid.koumakan.jp


----------



## vlambrecht

bikedude880 said:


> Technically the link works fine... you know, when the host is up and all that...


Okay, yes, technically it does work when the host is up.
Thanks for the hard work by the way! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Please excuse the downtime, I've got an upgrade gone wrong here. Was updating 8.1 to 9.1 and, well, it didn't go well enough to be seamless.

I'm rebuilding all jails and whatnot right now at almost 5 in the morning. Been at it since 21:30&#8230;


----------



## bikedude880

Gasai Yuno said:


> Please excuse the downtime, I've got an upgrade gone wrong here. Was updating 8.1 to 9.1 and, well, it didn't go well enough to be seamless.
> 
> I'm rebuilding all jails and whatnot right now at almost 5 in the morning. Been at it since 21:30&#8230;


No sweat, not like it's that big of an issue


----------



## eMWu

bikedude880 said:


> Just saying "x doesn't work" and speculating over possible issues doesn't provide anyone with logs...


 Hey bikedude880, if you're referring to my post, I was merely attempting to provide a solution and possibly find someone to confirm my findings about the circumstances of the MMS bug.
Unfortunately I no longer use CM9 (had to move back to AOKP b34, since newer ICS Roms gave me occasional calls with no audio - "silent calls").

But if you can use it here's a log from AOKP b34 when 2 APNs are present: internet and mms, and the "enabled" switch is set to internet. MMS can't be downloaded in this case.
Moving the switch to mms fixes that.
I don't recall such a switch in CM9 however.


----------



## bikedude880

For all of you that care, host is back up.

Edit: And please don't bother trying to offer other hosting, the one I'm using is working quite well.


----------



## skidd

After my last comment I reflashed many ROMs several times, now I flashed back to last your CM9 again. Strange, but GSM data seems to work more stable for now - more-more stable 
I was on CM7-gb win 99%, after installing this ROM I see 40%. Maybe it would be better to provide you some more stats?


----------



## vlambrecht

This may be areally newbie question, but in order to upgrade this ROM to a newer build, would I just flash it over-top of the current one, or do "install update from SD card" in CWM?

Thanks!


----------



## joh06937

bikedude880 said:


> Just saying "x doesn't work" and speculating over possible issues doesn't provide anyone with logs... I could say Wifi doesn't work because a solar flare 5 years ago is disrupting my signal. I could assume MMS doesn't work right because some network operator at "Y" telecom is having a bad day and dropping any message he doesn't want sent.
> 
> Oh, and as for the split text messages, that's an overlay set for the MMS package: https://github.com/C.../mms_config.xml
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> <!-- If true, The text message over 160 characters will be sent in multi part.<br />
> If false, The text message over 160 characters will be sent<br />
> via multi media message. --><br />
> <bool name="enableMultipartSMS">true</bool><br />
> <!-- If true, the text message will be split every 160 characters.<br />
> If false, the text will never be split before being sent. --><br />
> <bool name="enableSplitSMS">true</bool><br />
> 
> If anyone has an issue with all that, you can blame Jonman for the config change.


Haven't attempted to get a repository going yet, but I was wondering if there would be a quick way to change this locally (so my phone won't keep annoyingly splitting my messages up) and build maybe just the text messaging app or something? (Rather than having to get the entire ROM build on my computer and wait an hour for it to finish, and probably spend a lot more time trying to set it all up in the first place.) Or would require, like, actual work on my part?


----------



## hgrimberg

Anybody else experiencing a long lag/delay in opening the phone application on 7/26? Every time I have to make a phone call, I touch the phone icon and have to wait many seconds. Iphone 5 is going to be released in October?


----------



## bikedude880

joh06937 said:


> Haven't attempted to get a repository going yet, but I was wondering if there would be a quick way to change this locally (so my phone won't keep annoyingly splitting my messages up) and build maybe just the text messaging app or something? (Rather than having to get the entire ROM build on my computer and wait an hour for it to finish, and probably spend a lot more time trying to set it all up in the first place.) Or would require, like, actual work on my part?


Impossible as far as I know. The overlay specifies how the app should be built (what features to enable).


----------



## jv75th

I don't know if someone else is having this same problem, but my wifi gets "stuck", meaning can't turn it off after being on, also when in this state, it won't connect to anything. Did a logcat and it has to do with the Driver not initializing after going into sleep mode ( I guess)

here is the logcat

http://pastebin.com/uPFhc0TV


----------



## skeptik

jv75th said:


> I don't know if someone else is having this same problem, but my wifi gets "stuck", meaning can't turn it off after being on, also when in this state, it won't connect to anything. Did a logcat and it has to do with the Driver not initializing after going into sleep mode ( I guess)
> 
> here is the logcat
> 
> http://pastebin.com/uPFhc0TV


Mine does that too. I thought it was just me since I haven't wiped data for the last few builds I've flashed. Anyone else also getting this?


----------



## joh06937

bikedude880 said:


> Impossible as far as I know. The overlay specifies how the app should be built (what features to enable).


Damn. Well, anyone willing to change it for the next build?  (Joking, of course.)


----------



## x13thangelx

joh06937 said:


> Damn. Well, anyone willing to change it for the next build?  (Joking, of course.)


Put it up to a poll I guess.

I would prefer it not to either but in a way it makes sense


----------



## Jabberwockish

jv75th said:


> Mine does that too. I thought it was just me since I haven't wiped data for the last few builds I've flashed. Anyone else also getting this?


There was some discussion of this recently on the user thread (this post and following) but I think this is the first log anyone's produced for it. I've been too busy/lazy to do it myself.


----------



## trter10

Not sure what went wrong, freshly SBFed droid r2-d2 got bootlooped after install (I flashed this from 2.2, maybe that's why?)

Oh well time to SBF again ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

This time I'll sbf the droid2 firmware and run the update.zip to 2.3.3, then try


----------



## Tin Soldier

Jabberwockish said:


> There was some discussion of this recently on the user thread (this post and following) but I think this is the first log anyone's produced for it. I've been too busy/lazy to do it myself.


 same here. I just reboot and move on. Thought it was me also. Its been happening for the last couple builds.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Okay flashed coming from 2.3.3 and used cwm 5.0.2.1 this time and it boots fine. This tooks awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## Dubbsy

For future information for the d2 you always have to have a 2.3.3 based kernal for the majority of the roms available. Some soft bricks come from not clearing data and system, some from trying to go straight from 2.2, and some from a bad rom file. One time I bootlooped because I set my vm heap too low in ICS.

SBFing and ROMing has become a quick simple process for me. But I can see why it would make people go nuts.


----------



## trter10

Yeah I forgot you can't flash boot in motos, I'm used to my tbolt and didn't even think about it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spinner2727

Hey, I was wondering if there was ever a resolution to this problem, as it was never mentioned after this post: http://rootzwiki.com..._70#entry773265

I recently got a DD-WRT router and have exactly the same problem. WPA+WPA2 Personal Mixed mode doesn't work; i've tried all combinations of TKIP+AES and WPA/WPA2. Nothing except above a pure WPA-PSK AP will allow my phone to connect, and I'd really rather use WPA2. I'm not sure if I did this properly, but here's a logcat if it will help. Maybe it's just a DD-WRT problem?

I'd also like to say thanks for all you've done for this phone, by the way. It's so much better than stock Blur.


----------



## eMWu

WPA2 + AES worked just fine on CM9 here. Did you perform a full wipe before flashing the rom?
As for troubleshooting, you could try the following things:
1. Change the WMM settings from enabled to disabled or vice versa, if your router firmware allows it
2. Set a static IP on your phone and/or router
3. Change the Wifi channel on your router to a lower one


----------



## zyy757

GSM signal on D2G is a big problem, same sim in same place,-79dBm 17asu for stock .629,but only 0dBm 97asu for CM9...
By the way,can you add S[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]martassV2 Governor in next update?Battery life is short for me..[/background]


----------



## Gasai Yuno

CM9 does not report the signal strength correctly.


----------



## dweezil5932

jv75th said:


> I don't know if someone else is having this same problem, but my wifi gets "stuck", meaning can't turn it off after being on, also when in this state, it won't connect to anything.


I was seeing this as well (Droid X). Then I noobishly tried to apply some 621 wifi patch zip I found somewhere and had to sbf my phone 

I'm trying to get back to CM9 over 621, and then I'd be happy to get any data needed to help resolve this issue. (Background: I'm a firmware test engineer so I'm used to bricking things and getting logs but new to screwing around with custom roms on my phone).

Thanks for all the hard work around here!


----------



## mishamosher

So far, the best ROM for the Droid 2 Global I've found so far! Rock stable for me, settings sticks, and everithing that's reported to work, well... works! Big thanks to the team for this great ROM!

I got amazed that Flash Player works! Been using the stock browser with CISCO Networking Academy pages flawlesly.

However, there are couple things that I don't know if that's I'm doing something wrong, or if the ROM is the problem:

The SMS delivery notification doesn't works on GSM (SMS app > Settings > Delivery notification (under Text Messages (SMS)))
USB Debugging is always showed on the notification bar whe USB is pluged in, no matter if it's ON or OFF
Got







of why GSM signal stength is bad reported...?

Been using August 9th build (cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we)


----------



## Gasai Yuno

SMS delivery notifications never worked on stock either.


----------



## natezero386

I wonder if this has ever been posted. Have you ever considered teaming up with Angel to become the best D2G developing team ever? I don't mean just help each other out though, I mean actually work on ROMs together. I saw the post about how we wouldn't likely be getting JB, and while I was a little saddened it also got me to thinking, maybe if they (you two) worked together they (you two) could really take down the bigger bugs in these ROMs. There are only 3 really huge ROMs available right now, and those 3 are AOKP, CM9, and Liquid ICS. If you guys could do a Mavel Team up of the ages and really get these ROMs to a more finished state, well I think all of us on the device couldn't thank you enough. I understand there would be difficulties, but you both seem like quite intelligent people, and I think that if you put your minds to it you could figure something out. Whether you decide to try my idea or not, I can't thank you 2 enough for all of the work you've done so far and will do.


----------



## zyy757

Gasai Yuno said:


> CM9 does not report the signal strength correctly.


+1


----------



## dateno1

mishamosher said:


> So far, the best ROM for the Droid 2 Global I've found so far! Rock stable for me, settings sticks, and everithing that's reported to work, well... works! Big thanks to the team for this great ROM!
> 
> I got amazed that Flash Player works! Been using the stock browser with CISCO Networking Academy pages flawlesly.
> 
> However, there are couple things that I don't know if that's I'm doing something wrong, or if the ROM is the problem:
> The SMS delivery notification doesn't works on GSM (SMS app > Settings > Delivery notification (under Text Messages (SMS)))
> USB Debugging is always showed on the notification bar whe USB is pluged in, no matter if it's ON or OFF
> Got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of why GSM signal stength is bad reported...?
> 
> Been using August 9th build (cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we)


you can remove debugging warning

just add 1 lline on build.prop
*persist.adb.notify=0*


----------



## easye

natezero386 said:


> I wonder if this has ever been posted. Have you ever considered teaming up with Angel to become the best D2G developing team ever? I don't mean just help each other out though, I mean actually work on ROMs together. I saw the post about how we wouldn't likely be getting JB, and while I was a little saddened it also got me to thinking, maybe if they (you two) worked together they (you two) could really take down the bigger bugs in these ROMs. There are only 3 really huge ROMs available right now, and those 3 are AOKP, CM9, and Liquid ICS. If you guys could do a Mavel Team up of the ages and really get these ROMs to a more finished state, well I think all of us on the device couldn't thank you enough. I understand there would be difficulties, but you both seem like quite intelligent people, and I think that if you put your minds to it you could figure something out. Whether you decide to try my idea or not, I can't thank you 2 enough for all of the work you've done so far and will do.


Idk where you have been for the life of this D2G but I have been following since most of the releases and talk was ALL on DroidForums. They all work together, work from the same repo... They do there best to work out the kinks and bugs in these things.. You should have been around when all we had was a Deodexed Froyo rom and Fission. We have come a long long way.


----------



## clouse2013

easye said:


> Idk where you have been for the life of this D2G but I have been following since most of the releases and talk was ALL on DroidForums. They all work together, work from the same repo... They do there best to work out the kinks and bugs in these things.. You should have been around when all we had was a Deodexed Froyo rom and Fission. We have come a long long way.


Agreed. Fission was pretty rough. And angel and bikedude were together with the Git R Done team back in Froyo and early Gingerbread days.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Asphyx

natezero386 said:


> maybe if they (you two) worked together they (you two) could really take down the bigger bugs in these ROMs. There are only 3 really huge ROMs available right now....


The bigger bugs in this rom have very little to do with who is working, how they work, nor any lack of working together. As was pointed out BD and 13th have been pretty much on the cutting edge and there from the beginning as far as D2G roms are concerned even in the dark days when all we had were deblurred blur based roms that because of the locked bootloader could never be made completly blur free.

It all comes down to the locked Bootloader, Our unit not having any support past GB as far as Kernel and Proprietary files needed, and the fact ICS is as different to GB as GB was to Froyo. And if you think back we had the same issues getting CM7 to run for the same reasons until Moto and Verizon created a GB OTA that Aceyome managed to get a hold of early that was the key to getting CM7 into it's daily driver state.

The reason your not likely to see JB is because it's doubtful you will ever get an ICS update for the D2G. If you do then JB is not so different that it would be impossible. The difference from ICS to JB is minimal compared to the difference between GB and ICS.

Not sure where those other projects you mentioned are at but the last time I checked MIUI wasn't really an ICS rom is was merely a GB rom that looks like ICS which really just means they took the launcher code for ICS and made it work under GB. Maybe they moved on from that but it's closed source which means it will never be a help to the devs here and even if they claim it is a full ICS no one will ever be able to check their code to see if it's true.

This unit is pretty much at the EOL stage if you ask me. at some point even if you got a 100% working rom the issue will be does the unit have enough power to run any of the available software as more and more devs take advantage of the higher power available in today's units with thier dual and quad procs and write more to the more streamlined JB way of doing things.

There are a lot of devs working on this and from what I can tell there is even a concerted effort to come up with a unified Moto hardware definition as you see the same source is being used to build D2D, D2, DX and DPro.

We folks here may not see it but I bet there is a lot of back and forth going on in GTalk and Google+ regarding how to get these things to work.

It would help if there were more GSM testers and coders working on the GSM side of things since most of the Devs here have no GSM service and or are really working on the non-global moto units that are similar and whose work is cross moto compatible.

For example: BikeDude built in a GSM fix for a few languages to help stop FCs under GSM when using those languages.
I have not heard a peep from any GSM user regarding if that solved some issues or not.

Bottomline until we see some hint of an ICS OTA that updates the Kernel or provides the Proprietary files required for ICS (and probably JB) we are probably facing a brick wall as far as fully functioning CM9 (and even getting a sniff at CM10 JB).

The Devs are doing the best they can in a very tough situation and I personally am surprised they have as much working as they do!


----------



## zyy757

D2G 8/9 build, keyboard light light even it's not silp out..sorry for badly English


----------



## mishamosher

Gasai Yuno said:


> SMS delivery notifications never worked on stock either.


On stock it worked for me, on FroYo and GingerBread, even on .629, and tried with three D2G phones (.629 only on one of them for obvious reasons).

On all the CM7 builds it also worked, FoYo and GingerBread kernels based ones, and even on this CM9: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-roms/198468-cyanogenmod-9-beta-d2g-4-24-a.html

So... is this a particular ROM trouble (the ROM of this thread), or it has a solution?

Anythig that I can try..?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

That's really, really weird because every other D2G user states GSM SMS delivery reports don't work as expected due to different status codes provided by the RIL.


----------



## mishamosher

Well... gonna keep trying this thing... maybe I get success


----------



## bikedude880

zyy757 said:


> D2G 8/9 build, keyboard light light even it's not silp out..sorry for badly English


Under /what/ conditions are they not coming on? From what I can tell (and witness daily), is that the lights don't come on when you can clearly see them. Even if that seems to be a problem, you can /CHANGE/ the settings for that backlight (System Settings -> Display -> Automatic Backlight -> Use Custom/Edit other levels). You can change it so those lights are on /ALL/ the time. As for the current settings, they will come on all the way up to what's considered indoor office lighting to sunrise/sunset levels.

All this backlight shit WORKS. The only reason people say it doesn't is that they don't understand the /reason/ behind the default settings. My last commit to this issues even /states/ who it was added for...



Code:


<br />
	<!-- Array of light sensor LUX values to define our levels for auto backlight brightness support.<br />
		 The N entries of this array define N + 1 zones as follows:<br />
		 Zone 0:		0 <= LUX < array[0]<br />
		 Zone 1:		array[0] <= LUX < array[1]<br />
		 ...<br />
		 Zone N:		array[N - 1] <= LUX < array[N]<br />
		 Zone N + 1:	array[N] <= LUX < infinity<br />
		 Must be overridden in platform specific overlays --><br />
	<integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessLevels"><br />
		<item>100</item><br />
		<item>200</item><br />
		<item>400</item><br />
		<item>1000</item><br />
		<item>3000</item><br />
	</integer-array><br />
	<!-- Array of output values for LCD backlight corresponding to the LUX values<br />
		 in the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.  This array should have size one greater<br />
		 than the size of the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.<br />
	--><br />
	<integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessLcdBacklightValues"><br />
		<item>16</item><br />
		<item>40</item><br />
		<item>70</item><br />
		<item>70</item><br />
		<item>100</item><br />
		<item>250</item><br />
	</integer-array><br />
	<!-- Array of output values for button backlight corresponding to the LUX values<br />
		 in the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.  This array should have size one greater<br />
		 than the size of the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.<br />
	--><br />
	<integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessButtonBacklightValues"><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
	</integer-array><br />
	<!-- Array of output values for keyboard backlight corresponding to the LUX values<br />
		 in the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.  This array should have size one greater<br />
		 than the size of the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.<br />
		 Crespo has no keyboard so all values are zero.<br />
	--><br />
	<integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessKeyboardBacklightValues"><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>255</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
		<item>0</item><br />
	</integer-array><br />


----------



## jv75th

I can say that GSM works perfectly, as well as CDMA. I use english language though. Never had any problems with GSM data dropping.
CDMA data works perfect as well


----------



## Kitsune

Gasai Yuno said:


> That's really, really weird because every other D2G user states GSM SMS delivery reports don't work as expected due to different status codes provided by the RIL.


+1 
and the same with ussd codes return texts, just garbage.
anybody knows if this is in plans to be solved? (or where in the rom its implemented?)


----------



## Gasai Yuno

It's not in the ROM. It's in the baseband. And no, it won't be fixed, as Motorola doesn't really care about USSD and delivery reports in GSM networks. It's a CDMA device with Global capabilities, so “please don't expect much out of it”.


----------



## zyy757

bikedude880 said:


> Under /what/ conditions are they not coming on? From what I can tell (and witness daily), is that the lights don't come on when you can clearly see them. Even if that seems to be a problem, you can /CHANGE/ the settings for that backlight (System Settings -> Display -> Automatic Backlight -> Use Custom/Edit other levels). You can change it so those lights are on /ALL/ the time. As for the current settings, they will come on all the way up to what's considered indoor office lighting to sunrise/sunset levels.
> 
> All this backlight shit WORKS. The only reason people say it doesn't is that they don't understand the /reason/ behind the default settings. My last commit to this issues even /states/ who it was added for...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> <!-- Array of light sensor LUX values to define our levels for auto backlight brightness support.<br />
> The N entries of this array define N + 1 zones as follows:<br />
> Zone 0:		0 <= LUX < array[0]<br />
> Zone 1:		array[0] <= LUX < array[1]<br />
> ...<br />
> Zone N:		array[N - 1] <= LUX < array[N]<br />
> Zone N + 1:	array[N] <= LUX < infinity<br />
> Must be overridden in platform specific overlays --><br />
> <integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessLevels"><br />
> <item>100</item><br />
> <item>200</item><br />
> <item>400</item><br />
> <item>1000</item><br />
> <item>3000</item><br />
> </integer-array><br />
> <!-- Array of output values for LCD backlight corresponding to the LUX values<br />
> in the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.  This array should have size one greater<br />
> than the size of the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.<br />
> --><br />
> <integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessLcdBacklightValues"><br />
> <item>16</item><br />
> <item>40</item><br />
> <item>70</item><br />
> <item>70</item><br />
> <item>100</item><br />
> <item>250</item><br />
> </integer-array><br />
> <!-- Array of output values for button backlight corresponding to the LUX values<br />
> in the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.  This array should have size one greater<br />
> than the size of the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.<br />
> --><br />
> <integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessButtonBacklightValues"><br />
> <item>255</item><br />
> <item>255</item><br />
> <item>255</item><br />
> <item>0</item><br />
> <item>0</item><br />
> <item>0</item><br />
> </integer-array><br />
> <!-- Array of output values for keyboard backlight corresponding to the LUX values<br />
> in the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.  This array should have size one greater<br />
> than the size of the config_autoBrightnessLevels array.<br />
> Crespo has no keyboard so all values are zero.<br />
> --><br />
> <integer-array name="config_autoBrightnessKeyboardBacklightValues"><br />
> <item>255</item><br />
> <item>255</item><br />
> <item>255</item><br />
> <item>0</item><br />
> <item>0</item><br />
> <item>0</item><br />
> </integer-array><br />


sorry,I mean when the keyboard light on,it just keep on even my keyboard didn't slide-out..


----------



## boomtastic

zyy757 said:


> sorry,I mean when the keyboard light on,it just keep on even my keyboard didn't slide-out..
> View attachment 30578


He's saying that the keyboard is lit all the time, even when it's not slid out/open. Mine's the same way - I just haven't taken the time to tweak the settings (which is what he'll need to do) ..


----------



## jv75th

I tweaked my keyboard brightness to have it off at all times. I am used to SwiftKey and I really like typing with it. I also use the hardware keyboard but only there's light available


----------



## Crocadile

Just get Backlight Off from Google Play. It let's you quickly enable or disable the keyboard light at any time.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roguethunder

Asphyx said:


> ...
> It would help if there were more GSM testers and coders working on the GSM side of things since most of the Devs here have no GSM service and or are really working on the non-global moto units that are similar and whose work is cross moto compatible.
> 
> For example: BikeDude built in a GSM fix for a few languages to help stop FCs under GSM when using those languages.
> I have not heard a peep from any GSM user regarding if that solved some issues or not. ...


From a GSM user on this rom(albeit the... 7-29 build), the directions in the first post--while a bit hard to understand--do fix the FC (tho it appears to happen one last time, it works after said.)
Only really probobly fixable GSM issue remaining is the signal bar--and it actually does it's job minimally it does tell you if its connected or not. Just always says 2 bars... always.

*And I would be more than happy to help test tweaks for GSM related things. *If anyone would like ;P Not much of a programmer tho so no real use beyond testing.



> ...The Devs are doing the best they can in a very tough situation and I personally am surprised they have as much working as they do!


Yeah, I'm actually reasonably impressed with this rom. It was no small feat getting it where it is.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

bikedude880, there are news from the CM repository that also concern us:

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/21242/
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/21432/

So with these we no longer need that workaround (*.ignore.linkiperror=true) as long as



Code:


<br />
BOARD_USES_HC_RADIO := true<br />
BOARD_USES_LEGACY_RIL := true<br />

is present in BoardConfig.mk.


----------



## ArtskydJ

Bug report: Movie Studio now loads a project, but it does not import video or photos. Codec problem?
Logcat http://pastebin.com/cVjGqewT Sorry it's so long


----------



## Don Serrot

Okay, I'm pretty sure it either must be a common and well known problem or just my phone being dumb. It's not really a big problem for me, just something that has become more apparent since getting my Nexus 7. Blutooth. For some reason my phone hates it. I can detect other devices but I can never connect to them. I tried connecting my computer, my D2G, and my Nexus 7 to each other yesterday. The Nexus 7 and the computer love each other, they are BFFs. My phone sits in the corner all antisocial like and won't try to be friends with Myspace Tom as it's only friend.

All funniness aside, I noticed my phone hated Blutooth on MIUI V4 too, so I don't know if it's something that was (and still is) a problem since before I even tried roms, or if it's actually a problem with my phone. Mainly, I've been trying to (in the past) use remote apps to control music on my computer, and now TabletTalk with my Nexus 7.

(That and now I can see replies to this topic from the "My Content" area lol)


----------



## hgrimberg

Don Serrot said:


> Okay, I'm pretty sure it either must be a common and well known problem or just my phone being dumb. It's not really a big problem for me, just something that has become more apparent since getting my Nexus 7. Blutooth. For some reason my phone hates it. I can detect other devices but I can never connect to them. I tried connecting my computer, my D2G, and my Nexus 7 to each other yesterday. The Nexus 7 and the computer love each other, they are BFFs. My phone sits in the corner all antisocial like and won't try to be friends with Myspace Tom as it's only friend.
> 
> All funniness aside, I noticed my phone hated Blutooth on MIUI V4 too, so I don't know if it's something that was (and still is) a problem since before I even tried roms, or if it's actually a problem with my phone. Mainly, I've been trying to (in the past) use remote apps to control music on my computer, and now TabletTalk with my Nexus 7.
> 
> (That and now I can see replies to this topic from the "My Content" area lol)


Yes, same on my side. I cant connect the Bluetooth with other devices and my keyboard lights never work.
Edit. Now keyboard lights work on 0809.


----------



## Asphyx

Well I have good news and bad news for everyone...

Moto is releasing a bootloader unlock tool but so far the Photon is the first unit that is officially noted as compatible as will be future units and the other known required specs is Fastboot which our unit predates.

So we got our cake but it would seem D2G owners won't really be able to eat it.

Keep your fingers crossed though you never know!


----------



## Don Serrot

This was mentioned in another topic. There is also the issue of Verizon who has stated that if they detect that your phone has been unlocked they will disable it's ability to connect to their service.









Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

Please keep this topic as on track as possible. The word "bootloader" around here will get you a verbal (and within the rules) beatdown. I have never believed we would ever see an unlock, always made it clear... blahblahblah, moto is bad...

As for the keypad lights, good call. Next be a bit more clear than "it's broken".

Gsm users: if you want to see working signal bars, PLEASE implement them yourselves.


----------



## Don Serrot

I just took a look at mine myself. It looks like the keypad lights are on even when closed. When the screen is off they are off, but if the screen is on they are on no matter what. That's something I never would have looked for before.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jabberwockish

The keyboard backlight issue is a little weird but easy to work around. If your keys stay lit when you close the keyboard:

1) Make sure the keyboard is COMPLETELY closed.
2) Turn the screen off with the power button.
3) Turn the screen back on. The capacitive buttons at the bottom edge of the screen should light up again (depending on your brightness sensor settings) but the closed keyboard should not.


----------



## Don Serrot

Nope. The keyboard lights still turn on even when it's fully closed. Even when the screen is turned off then back on with the power button. I've only tested this with auto brightness on.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Maybe it has more to do with my levels settings (Settings > Display > Automatic backlight > Edit other levels&#8230. I tweaked these quite a bit because I frequently use my phone at night and needed to be able to turn the brightness down to its bare minimum.


----------



## Don Serrot

I'm using the default setting. I was gonna try your settings but some of those I can't even find where to edit em! XD

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jabberwockish

Did you try that "Set number of levels" button at the bottom?







Change its value to 7, then change the lower bound for each lux range-the upper will bet set automatically based on the next range.


----------



## slogar25

I have the same problem with the keyboard lights. I get a force close when I try to enter the . Anybody else see this? Any thoughts?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slogar25

"Edit other levels" sorry.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

slogar25 said:


> I have the same problem with the keyboard lights. I get a force close when I try to enter the . Anybody else see this? Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


What build/device?


----------



## Don Serrot

You know, while I was at work I was gonna jokingly say "unless you snuck up an update while I was at work I'm on the latest D2G build" but decided not to, and now that I just got home I see you did put up a new one today! XD

Also, for Slogar... I'd hazard a guess at the Droid 2... only he can tell us what build though. XD

I'll get that new D2G build installed and see how it looks.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Don Serrot said:


> You know, while I was at work I was gonna jokingly say "unless you snuck up an update while I was at work I'm on the latest D2G build" but decided not to, and now that I just got home I see you did put up a new one today! XD


&#8230;2.5 hours after I finally got around to updating to the 8/09 build.









I guess this time I can skip making a new backup before upgrading, if I don't drag my feet!


----------



## slogar25

Device = droid 2
Build = 08/09
Thanks for the support
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

Jabberwockish said:


> &#8230;2.5 hours after I finally got around to updating to the 8/09 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this time I can skip making a new backup before upgrading, if I don't drag my feet!


You know who is kicking himself right now cause there have only ever been two times that he forgot to make a backup, both times he derp'd something hard, and one of those times is right now? This guy right here.
<<<<======

Yeah, I feel kinda dumb right now. Forgot to do one step, never ending boot animation GET.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Ouch. Have fun recovering.

So, I would assume the version/build info in Settings > About phone are generated automatically at build time, right? Or is any part of that set manually? Because I flashed the 8/19 build, but my phone is still reporting the 8/9 version and build date.

I thought I must have selected the wrong .zip in CWM, so I tried again and made absolutely certain to select the 8/19 file. Installing went like normal, nothing seemed out of the ordinary...except "About phone" still reports the previous build.


----------



## dateno1

thanks for new roms and updates

not problem but i found misstake on build.prop (forgot to change?)

not
*ro.cm.version=9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
ro.modversion=9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we*
it current
*ro.cm.version=9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
ro.modversion=9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we*

it will not make any problem (if you want just change it or forget about it)


----------



## x13thangelx

Jabberwockish said:


> Ouch. Have fun recovering.
> 
> So, I would assume the version/build info in Settings > About phone are generated automatically at build time, right? Or is any part of that set manually? Because I flashed the 8/19 build, but my phone is still reporting the 8/9 version and build date.
> 
> I thought I must have selected the wrong .zip in CWM, so I tried again and made absolutely certain to select the 8/19 file. Installing went like normal, nothing seemed out of the ordinary...except "About phone" still reports the previous build.


 wierd..... I blame brunch then. Was trying it vs make otapackage to see how much faster it was. I guess it didnt overwrite build.prop since nothing else had changed.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Now that's funny. The build date is what really threw me for a loop, but I guess that's read from build.prop too?

The names of some of the build tools crack me up. I wonder if anyone has turned "sudo make me a sandwich" into a working command for anything.

And I guess you having contributed this build explains the change in filename scheme?

(Btw, you might want to update your sig to point to this thread.)


----------



## x13thangelx

Jabberwockish said:


> Now that's funny. The build date is what really threw me for a loop, but I guess that's read from build.prop too?
> 
> The names of some of the build tools crack me up. I wonder if anyone has turned "sudo make me a sandwich" into a working command for anything.
> 
> And I guess you having contributed this build explains the change in filename scheme?
> 
> (Btw, you might want to update your sig to point to this thread.)


Yes it is.

Its mostly just aliases for the same things.

Thats always been my naming but yea.

Started (kinda) maintaining the other threads again except d2g (since I wasnt OP on it) so keeping it where it is for now.


----------



## Jabberwockish

My bad, didn't realize you were still keeping those updated.


----------



## Asphyx

Jabberwockish said:


> Maybe it has more to do with my levels settings (Settings > Display > Automatic backlight > Edit other levels&#8230. I tweaked these quite a bit because I frequently use my phone at night and needed to be able to turn the brightness down to its bare minimum.
> 
> View attachment 30744


Isn't there a seperate sensor (magnetic) that is supposed to sense the KB is closed and thereby sets the keyboard lights to off?

I would not think the light sensor settings would have any effect on that because the light sensor would not sense the Keyboard state...

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## bikedude880

Asphyx said:


> Isn't there a seperate sensor (magnetic) that is supposed to sense the KB is closed and thereby sets the keyboard lights to off?
> 
> I would not think the light sensor settings would have any effect on that because the light sensor would not sense the Keyboard state...
> 
> Just throwing that out there.


There is a physical switch that signals the open/closed state. Looking into this problem at the moment... seems to either be framework or liblights.


----------



## jv75th

Edited.........


----------



## hgrimberg

The native browser on 08 19 is not working. After trying to open it, it says: Unfortunately process stopped and gets closed. Somebody else having the same issue with the latest build?

Edit: Nevermind, I just cleaned up data and it worked.


----------



## x13thangelx

hgrimberg said:


> The native browser on 08 19 is not working. After trying to open it, it says: Unfortunately process stopped and gets closed. Somebody else having the same issue with the latest build?


Working fine for me on both d2g and dx


----------



## slogar25

Working good for me as well on d2.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Cricket

hgrimberg said:


> The native browser on 08 19 is not working. After trying to open it, it says: Unfortunately process stopped and gets closed. Somebody else having the same issue with the latest build?


Try to wipe cache ....

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## xelric

Why the games like asphalt 6 and eterna legacy force close?


----------



## natezero386

Huh, okay. After having to reroot about 4 times yesterday and bricking like 5 times I finally flashed the ROM. Everything works and all, but I forgot to flash gapps. Level 80 idiot, I know. Can I just go back into Clockwork and flash it now? Or will I have to restart from the a different point? Just tell me what to do, I suppose. Thanks in advance.


----------



## slogar25

I believe you can go back to cwm recovery:
Install zip from sdcard
Choose zip 
Select current gapps

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## natezero386

slogar25 said:


> I believe you can go back to cwm recovery:
> Install zip from sdcard
> Choose zip
> Select current gapps
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Eh, I tried wiping data/cache and when I rebooted to move the Gapp's zip over (I had forgotten to do that) it bootlooped, so I put it in the bootloader and I'm rerooting and will just do it all over again, no biggie.

Also, anyone reading this make sure you flash the ROM BEFORE you flash GApps.


----------



## Nncrash

CM9-D2G-08192012.zip not working , after flash only moto logo.


----------



## Royboo

Nncrash said:


> CM9-D2G-08192012.zip not working , after flash only moto logo.


Did you wipe data and cache before flashing?

_/-KingBoo-\_ 
\_=DROIDX=_/


----------



## p34rp34r

Nncrash said:


> CM9-D2G-08192012.zip not working , after flash only moto logo.


sounds like bad download or you need to wipe data/cache. need more details.


----------



## Nncrash

Royboo said:


> Did you wipe data and cache before flashing?
> 
> _/-KingBoo-\_
> \_=DROIDX=_/


Yes, 1.make backup,2.wipe data,3.wipe cache ,flash,reboot. Profit phone-brick =\


----------



## trespasser

xelric said:


> Why the games like asphalt 6 and eterna legacy force close?


I would imagine that it is directly related to the hardware codecs that Bikerdude is currently working on. Netflix, YouTube HQ, some games....anything that uses hardware acceleration has the potential to be broken, if I understand it correctly.


----------



## p34rp34r

Nncrash said:


> Yes, 1.make backup,2.wipe data,3.wipe cache ,flash,reboot. Profit phone-brick =\


did you check the md5 sum for the downloaded file?


----------



## Nncrash

p34rp34r said:


> did you check the md5 sum for the downloaded file?


no, how ?


----------



## Royboo

Nncrash said:


> no, how ?


I just downloaded the app mp5 checker 
_/-KingBoo-\_ 
\_=DROIDX=_/


----------



## Nncrash

Royboo said:


> I just downloaded the app mp5 checker
> _/-KingBoo-\_
> \_=DROIDX=_/


md5 checksum same.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Nncrash said:


> CM9-D2G-08192012.zip not working , after flash only moto logo.


What version was the last stock firmware you used? Or, what color is the Motorola logo you're stuck on?

(Edited to clarify whom I was addressing.)


----------



## dateno1

i can't use "1 track only" repeat music(mp3) yet









wipe with 4.5.608 SBF -> full wipe -> root -> install recovery -> format system -> format cache -> format data -> install CM9-D2G-08192012 -> install gapps-ics-20120429-signed -> boot

then select korean, gmt+9 -> select english -> select wcdma only (because com.android.phone is died again and again) -> run Apollo -> try to play music

i wasn't change anything in this time for test


----------



## dateno1

http://www.mediafire.com/?v7c6w427c271mhb
note : it only for test. you must delete this file in 24 hours

oh i forgot to attache sample file

save it on */mnt/sdacard* and testing

'repeat all' is ok but 'repeat 1 track' is not work


----------



## chenhuafei

Gasai Yuno said:


> A quick update: I do not recommend this ROM for GSM use as of now.
> 
> The Phone application is really, really bugged. Even if you get it to start on GSM, Phone will crash after a reboot and will either crash 3-5 times before returning to GSM or get into an endless crash loop (the solution is the same, to choose the first item from the mobile network type selector).


GSM is ok on my D2G. 08092012.zip
1: flash my phone, reboot , phone.apk will crash agian and agian.
2ower off, reject sim card, reboot, set the network mode to GSM only.
3:insert sim card. all is ok, even after reboot. sure the edge is ok also.

thanks for your work.


----------



## dateno1

chenhuafei said:


> GSM is ok on my D2G. 08092012.zip
> 1: flash my phone, reboot , phone.apk will crash agian and agian.
> 2ower off, reject sim card, reboot, set the network mode to GSM only.
> 3:insert sim card. all is ok, even after reboot. sure the edge is ok also.
> 
> thanks for your work.


another method

1. flash rom and boot
2. set airplane mode on and english(US)
3. reboot
4. set GSM only
5. airplane mode off
6. now it work ok


----------



## Nncrash

Jabberwockish said:


> What version was the last stock firmware you used? Or, what color is the Motorola logo you're stuck on?
> 
> (Edited to clarify whom I was addressing.)


cm7, stock 2.2.1 standart. White logo. bootloader say : low battery, how to charge my brick ?


----------



## TheOldOne

Nncrash said:


> White logo


That's what is wrong.
You need to SBF to 4.5.608


----------



## Nncrash

TheOldOne said:


> That's what is wrong.
> You need to SBF to 4.5.608


How ?  Battery low , cannot program. ) Need battery output charge, before flash =\


----------



## dateno1

add video

please turn on caption


----------



## Don Serrot

Mmmmmmmm... really sucky situation there.
I had to charge a dead battery with a dead phone once. Had to rip apart a USB cable to do it. 
IT'S HIGHLY NOT RECOMENDED!!!!11111!!!ELEVENTYONETHOUSANDANDONE!!!!!

There is also a special cable you can get that will charge your phone from a brick properly. And there is also the options of taking your phone to your service provider and asking them to charge it, and getting a new battery. If you know someone who has the same phone as yours you can ask them to charge your battery in their phone.


----------



## Nncrash

dateno1 said:


> add video
> 
> please turn on caption


I all , did so. Anyway now phone "brick mode" =\


----------



## Nncrash

Don Serrot said:


> Mmmmmmmm... really sucky situation there.
> I had to charge a dead battery with a dead phone once. Had to rip apart a USB cable to do it.
> IT'S HIGHLY NOT RECOMENDED!!!!11111!!!ELEVENTYONETHOUSANDANDONE!!!!!
> 
> There is also a special cable you can get that will charge your phone from a brick properly. And there is also the options of taking your phone to your service provider and asking them to charge it, and getting a new battery. If you know someone who has the same phone as yours you can ask them to charge your battery in their phone.


yep , very sucks =\ need







.
Today go to store search this. if i do not " Had to rip apart a USB cable to do it" . By the way , to warn that in this condition of telephone can not be charged. Yesterday I plugged it to charge for 2 hours, when he touched it was hot like an iron.I was lucky that the phone is no burned... )))


----------



## Don Serrot

Yeah, any time you do anything with roms you want to make sure you have plenty of phone charge. I tried to do something dumb with a file at work once and bricked mine and didn't think to pull the battery till after I got home. That was a sad sad day. I hope you can find that at a store, I should probably invest in one for emergencies. XD


----------



## foreverinPanama

Just wanted to introduce myself since this ROM/build has probably saved my aging phone. I was running D2G with rooted verizon 2.3 and I still wasnt satisfied with the responsiveness. I then went to Cyanogenmod 7.2 stable but found bugs I could not forgive. (Bluetooth, Wifi, charging occasionally).

Since I use my car's head unit for hands free and Wifi for testing when I am out on client site, this is a negative. Which lead me here.

I just wanted to put credit where its due and thanks for this build, even if its "nightly". The two things I need working do with very acceptable trade-offs so far.

So to put in my two cents, issues I have found so far (If they have been mentioned, sry). (BTW I installed this after fresh SBF)
Keyboard backlight was acting qwerky. I had put auto backlight like I think I read a few pages back and now I noticed it works as it should?
Youtube playback via wifi and HD was sort of green hue to it. Sound was fine and video was fine. I read this was one of the issues so not a problem nor critical for me.
Camera works, but video does not as stated, again non issue for me (use phone more as a work/personal assistant).
And that is it so far. Speed, responsiveness is maybe slightly less than CM7.2, but not at all bad and only occasionally. Like when going go app drawer, but then it works fine from there.

Great job, will be running this as my daily and keeping this page linked to my desktop.









Update (already): I installed ADW launcher since that is what CM7.2 came with to see if it made a difference, and its a thousand times more responsive.

So I tested Bluetooth with a Jawbone Icon and Clarion cx501 head unit. Both paired immediately since I renamed my phone to what I always do.

Sound quality is as it always had, good enough to be used in conversation.


----------



## Don Serrot

The video issues with camera and Youtube (and many, many, many more things) are a known codec issue mentioned in the first post.

I'm curious though, how is the Blutooth working for you? I always have issues with it on my D2G. DX


----------



## foreverinPanama

Don Serrot said:


> The video issues with camera and Youtube (and many, many, many more things) are a known codec issue mentioned in the first post.
> 
> I'm curious though, how is the Blutooth working for you? I always have issues with it on my D2G. DX


Yeah I saw that, but that is what I use my tablet for.
As far as bluetooth I briefly tested a echo call using my Jawbone Icon. I heard myself. Tomorrow (today) I am going to test it with my Car's head unit. A Clarion cx501 and I'll update my post.


----------



## Sinner255

Installation went smoothly, thanks for putting this together


----------



## dzl_

currently using my D2G/CM9 with a $30 prepaid tmobile plan/sim, and its working great. had to jump through a few hoops to get verizon to give me the unlock code though (do you have a supervisor I can speak to?









obviously, since TMO uses the 1700 band for 3G, I only get EDGE. but the speed tests I've done have been consistently about 200kbps, which I can live with for $30/mo. Hopefully I can test in an area where they have moved the 3G/HSPA over to the 1900 band.

After this month is up, I might pick up a StraightTalk AT&T sim from their site and give that a try ($45/mo and $15 for their sim).


----------



## Nncrash

Do not know what it was, but this time everything is fine flash. cm9 very very very little time battery life. 27% battery for one hour...







.Phone really fast hot back cover,i don't now why.Keyboard light all time (stock firmware , ligh only open slide) Slowly software,game's(games only test, i'm not like games)  Stock firmware 4.5.608 Benchmark test: 2881, cm9 2781.100 mb ram busy more on cm9. General problem battery life =\ maybe ICS not good idea for d2g ?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Nncrash, I think you're better off reporting these back on 4pda forums.

Most of what you listed here is known and documented, and if you actually took the time to read the related threads you'd have found that out yourself.

DROID2 GLOBAL's CM9 runs on GB kernel. There are numerous layers of HAL emulation and the likes plugged in between the kernel and the OS. This does indeed affect battery life. (Yours is, however, atypical. I normally get up to 14 hours on CM9.) This also leads to issues with hardware acceleration.

Keyboard lights is a known issue. Oh, and benchmarking a ROM that isn't really polished as of now isn't really a good idea.


----------



## Groucho

Don Serrot said:


> The video issues with camera and Youtube (and many, many, many more things) are a known codec issue mentioned in the first post.
> 
> I'm curious though, how is the Blutooth working for you? I always have issues with it on my D2G. DX


I have not have bluetooth issues with CM9 on the D2G. I've had it connected to my car and two different headsets. The only possible issue was that, with the car connection, it took a few days for the phone to tell me that the car was asking for a copy of the phonebook. Once I got the notification, it worked perfectly after that. (It worked fine before, just with no phonebook.)

I just upgraded to the Droid 4, and my D2G is going back to stock and back to my employer, and my wife's D2G is in pieces after attempting to replace the digitizer (got it working for 2/3rds of the screen but that's it!) so I'm probably done messing with this ROM, but it's been pretty solid and I really appreciate the hard work that BikerDude and the others have put into it.

My biggest issues were still battery life. Running Go Launcher, it seemed faster than CM7 and less broken, but battery life was much worse than CM7.


----------



## foreverinPanama

Nncrash said:


> Do not know what it was, but this time everything is fine flash. cm9 very very very little time battery life. 27% battery for one hour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Phone really fast hot back cover,i don't now why.Keyboard light all time (stock firmware , ligh only open slide) Slowly software,game's(games only test, i'm not like games)  Stock firmware 4.5.608 Benchmark test: 2881, cm9 2781.100 mb ram busy more on cm9. General problem battery life =\ maybe ICS not good idea for d2g ?


Just throwing it out there, but did you make sure you fully charged your battery and then wiped battery stats? I used to think I was having issues with battery but now its just such a habit to wipe every time i restore to another ROM. Just a thought if you hadn't thought of it already.


----------



## Don Serrot

Hmmm, then it looks like my phone just has a bad Bluetooth or something. Ah well, not something I'm really missing, just good to know I should probably not invest in any Bluetooth stuff for my phone. XD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nncrash

How to on pc mode ?
00:53 = 48%
1:53 = 27%
2:25 = 15% battery economy setting so sad =\


----------



## bikedude880

Nncrash said:


> How to on pc mode ?
> 00:53 = 48%
> 1:53 = 27%
> 2:25 = 15% battery economy setting so sad =\


You have some 3rd party background process (most likely) eating your battery to shreds.


----------



## natezero386

On the D2G 8/19 build (my first time rooting and flashing a ROM). Well after a few failed attempts I figured everything out and properly flashed your CM9 build. Well, I flashed ClockWorkMod before (the newest one, sorry I don't recall the version, but I think there is only one as it would not let me select a more dated version of it in ROM Manager) but it wouldn't let me reboot into CWM from ROM Manager, so I used Droid 2 Bootstrapper 1.0.0.5 to boot into CWM. Well, after trying to use that on the 8/19 build, it bootlooped again at the M logo. I couldn't take it anymore and just unrooted by SBF-ing. HOWEVER, I know that I may have not needed D2 Bootstrapper, so if that's why it happened, *PLEASE* let me know. Now the only other problem I found was the fact that the Settings application was taking up like 90 MB of RAM, which is quite a bit for the D2G. Thank you so much for all the work done, but like I said please do let me know about the Bootstrapper thing.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Cm9 allows you to reboot recovery in the power menu (hold down the power button). IIRC ROM manager does not work right (on D2G at least) so avoid using it except to flash CW Recovery 2nd init.

Did you wipe data, cache, etc when flashing the rom?
Nandroid?

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## natezero386

ElectroGeek said:


> Cm9 allows you to reboot recovery in the power menu (hold down the power button). IIRC ROM manager does not work right (on D2G at least) so avoid using it except to flash CW Recovery 2nd init.
> 
> Did you wipe data, cache, etc when flashing the rom?
> Nandroid?
> 
> Droid2 Global VZW
> cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
> tapatalk2beta5


Well, it was pretty much my first run at this, so I forgot about the power menu option, and yes, the last time I flashed it, I did everything correctly. So if you are right then it seems that the D2 Bootstrapper app is what really broke it the last run. Oh and, no to the Nandroid thing. Honestly couldn't even tell you what that is.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Nandroid refers to the backup files created by ClockworkMod Recovery.

And yes, trying to bootstrap recovery is what borked you.


----------



## dzl_

steps to install CM9 on d2g with .608 firmware.

1. Download 608 SBF even if youre already on it, you'll probably need it anyway later. Also download Droid recovery bootstrap apk (google for it).
2a. Flash 608 firmware (I use sbf_flash personally, doesn't overwrite my hacked radio)
b. root phone with Pete's root tools
3. Enable Android Debugging under developer options (under Applications). Also enable installation from Unknown Sources.
4. Install droid recovery bootstrap.
5. Reboot into clockwork.
6. Follow instructions in first post.
7. Repeat if you mess up.

I've never needed to install from .629.


----------



## ElectroGeek

natezero386 said:


> Well, it was pretty much my first run at this, so I forgot about the power menu option, and yes, the last time I flashed it, I did everything correctly. So if you are right then it seems that the D2 Bootstrapper app is what really broke it the last run. Oh and, no to the Nandroid thing. Honestly couldn't even tell you what that is.


. 
You use bootstrap only from stock in the process of obtaining root and installing your custom rom. Most roms have cw recovery built in. Cm7/cm9 you wiill need to flash the dx 2nd init recovery after rom install using rom manager.

Nandroid is another way of saying backup. You basically make a copy of everythying on the phone in case you screw up. Do this in cw recovery. It saves to the sd card. Then if you restore your phone or change roms or whatever, if you can get into cw recovery, you can restore your phone to the exact way it was when you made the backup

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno

foreverinPanama said:


> Just throwing it out there, but did you make sure you fully charged your battery and then wiped battery stats? I used to think I was having issues with battery but now its just such a habit to wipe every time i restore to another ROM. Just a thought if you hadn't thought of it already.


Just throwing this out there, but did you know that Android automatically wipes battery statistics on every reboot and every time you unplug the charger?


----------



## Nncrash

bikedude880 said:


> You have some 3rd party background process (most likely) eating your battery to shreds.


Clear cm9 3rd party software only gnote,document to go,third blade,trello. Battery using this apps only gnote.Try install stock 4.5.608 and test, maybe problem in battery and try calibrate battery, I do not know why but I had a CPU load of 70% and greatly basked phones.Perform the test, and then lay out the results here. p.s. Yes, this poor English


----------



## dateno1

it short battery time then GB but not 3~4hours (normally 13~15hours)

i use wcdma(3G) only and mobile data connection always on (for googlenow and talk and viber, etc....)

and use bluetooth headset (i can't pause music by hardware button on headset







but work well)

when i used CM7 it work 18~20hours


----------



## natezero386

ElectroGeek said:


> .
> You use bootstrap only from stock in the process of obtaining root and installing your custom rom. Most roms have cw recovery built in. Cm7/cm9 you wiill need to flash the dx 2nd init recovery after rom install using rom manager.
> 
> Nandroid is another way of saying backup. You basically make a copy of everythying on the phone in case you screw up. Do this in cw recovery. It saves to the sd card. Then if you restore your phone or change roms or whatever, if you can get into cw recovery, you can restore your phone to the exact way it was when you made the backup
> 
> Droid2 Global VZW
> cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
> tapatalk2beta5


Oh, okay sweet, I really need to start Nandroid-ing then. And if that's what did me in then I'll definitely try again probably this weekend. Oh, and you said DX 2nd init. Is that the CWM that I should select to flash when I am in ROM Manager?

Oh and also, DZL, I know how to root, but thank you for trying to help. I just use the method that is listed on here and after a few tries I've had no problems with the method, but I really do appreciate you, and all the rest of you, trying to help me out. What is this about the clearing my battery log though? How would that help? I was looking at my currently running apps which shows how much RAM they are using, and Settings was using more than I've ever seen a single app use other than really big games, that's what worried me about it. Thanks again.

Edit: Oh and picture mail (sending at least) wasn't working for me.


----------



## Jabberwockish

natezero386 said:


> Oh, and you said DX 2nd init. Is that the CWM that I should select to flash when I am in ROM Manager?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Nncrash

test result droid 2 global vs star a919 (China phone 4.3" 1ghz dual core,512 ram, 1400 mah)
droid 2 global cm9 =
00:53 = 48%
1:53 = 27%
2:25 = 15%
21% in hour
brightness 10%,air flight mode, display no animation.
Battery stats: Display 48% android system 30% android OS 8% android phone 4%
available 226 mb

Stock firmware 608

3:41 = 50%
4:41 = 20%
30% in hour

delete stock software, available 205 mb

Stock firmware 2.1 ?
6:20 = 40%
7:20 = 23%
in hour 17%
delete stock software,available 235mb

Star A919
brightness 100%+on 3g

23:32 = 90%
00:31 = 75%
ram available 244 mb
firmware e1101_v73_jbl2ctp_a519 or ALPS.GB.FDD2.MP.V4.5

The simplest solution buy battery 3500 mah + cm9 = ) How can more free ram on cm9? Or just create a swap? And how to on pc mode (usb cable) ?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I guess this ↑ guy just doesn't understand anything at all no matter how you try to explain…


----------



## Jabberwockish

Gasai Yuno said:


> I guess this ↑ guy just doesn't understand anything at all no matter how you try to explain&#8230;


Would that he were the only one....


----------



## bikedude880

Nncrash said:


> test result droid 2 global vs star a919 (China phone 4.3" 1ghz dual core,512 ram, 1400 mah)
> droid 2 global cm9 =
> 00:53 = 48%
> 1:53 = 27%
> 2:25 = 15%
> 21% in hour
> brightness 10%,air flight mode, display no animation.
> Battery stats: Display 48% android system 30% android OS 8% android phone 4%
> available 226 mb
> 
> Stock firmware 608
> 
> 3:41 = 50%
> 4:41 = 20%
> 30% in hour
> 
> delete stock software, available 205 mb
> 
> Stock firmware 2.1 ?
> 6:20 = 40%
> 7:20 = 23%
> in hour 17%
> delete stock software,available 235mb
> 
> Star A919
> brightness 100%+on 3g
> 
> 23:32 = 90%
> 00:31 = 75%
> ram available 244 mb
> firmware e1101_v73_jbl2ctp_a519 or ALPS.GB.FDD2.MP.V4.5
> 
> The simplest solution buy battery 3500 mah + cm9 = ) How can more free ram on cm9? Or just create a swap? And how to on pc mode (usb cable) ?


Please get off my build thread, re-evaluate /why/ what you're saying portrays your actions as incompetent, and get back to us.

Then again, if you want to tell 1000+ people that the software they're running does NOT in fact run for 13+ hours like they've all witnessed many times over, feel free to get in line behind Nessie.

I'll just leave this here:


Code:


<br />
Loch Ness Monster Bug - a bug which cannot be reproduced or has only been sighted by one person. by [russau] (Also, Bugfoot is a great alternative).<br />


----------



## dona

I'm on 07252012. I can't change from manual ip to dhcp. If I go to Settings, Wi-fi, Advanced, there is IP address, but if I click that, nothing happens?


----------



## bikedude880

When setting up the network, you can select dhcp/manual. It is not possible (afaik) to do so afterwards. The Advanced menu is only for Wifi settings, not networks.


----------



## Tommino

moved yesterday from AOKP b39 to CM9 0819

on GSM, of course 

took usual many hours to restore my "standard" system

real test starts now

from what I've seen till now
plus
much more apps
flash
wallpaper scrolling through home screens
able to move apps to SD (while sometimes locks SD for R/W)

minus
for some reasons when adding APNs you can't see them until reboot
seems slightly slower then AOKP
haven't been able to find power saving options

GSM data works, calls too, haven't tried yet MMS whit Enmu walkaround

Feeling slightly different, really minor differences

Thanks for keeping up the good work


----------



## dona

bikedude880 said:


> When setting up the network, you can select dhcp/manual. It is not possible (afaik) to do so afterwards. The Advanced menu is only for Wifi settings, not networks.


So I can't change it? Do I have to reset the phone?


----------



## bikedude880

dona said:


> So I can't change it? Do I have to reset the phone?


Remove and re-add the network... long-press the network name and delete it. Then scan and add it again, but push "advanced options" on the dialog that pops up.


----------



## dona

Okay, of course. Thank you. BTW, any difference between 07252012 and 08192012?


----------



## x13thangelx

Tommino said:


> Okay, of course. Thank you. BTW, any difference between 07252012 and 08192012?


No, theres 3 builds with absolutely nothing whatsoever changed :|
/sarcasm


----------



## Don Serrot

I will say while I never liked the lack of change log, I just take it as is cause I can't make heads or tails of the GIT and it says in the first post that's just the way it goes. It's there, just my own laziness with figuring it out stopping me. It encourages me to try different things after an update to see if anything noticeable changed that I use regularly, or couldn't before but could now.

Then again I'm the kind of person that finds a way to find a bright side to just about everything. XD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

I will say while I never liked the lack of change log, I just take it as is cause I can't make heads or take of the GIT and it says in the first post that's just the way it goes. It encourages me to try different things after an update to see if anything noticeable changed that I use regularly, or couldn't before but could now.

Then again I'm the kind of person that finds a way to find a bright side to just about everything. XD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommino

x13thangelx said:


> Thats an AOKP feature, of course you wont find it in cm..


didn't know that 

another strange point:
network is set to GSM/WCDMA auto
If set to GSM/WCDMA preferred will come back to auto
the point is that having network set as GSM/WCDMA auto phone seems to be linking to less powerful (in terms of data speed) signal mode, so for example, even if HSPA is available it may connect to EDGE. THen if you wait it may go back to HSPA. Experienced this also while watching a video on YT will standing still in a park: had HSPA, then during video play, it changed to EDGE, slowing ofc video loading
Same thing if I set to WCDMA only: it would look for UMTS (3G)
Any idea?
Keep testing tomorrow


----------



## bikedude880

Tommino said:


> didn't know that
> 
> another strange point:
> network is set to GSM/WCDMA auto
> If set to GSM/WCDMA preferred will come back to auto
> the point is that having network set as GSM/WCDMA auto phone seems to be linking to less powerful (in terms of data speed) signal mode, so for example, even if HSPA is available it may connect to EDGE. THen if you wait it may go back to HSPA. Experienced this also while watching a video on YT will standing still in a park: had HSPA, then during video play, it changed to EDGE, slowing ofc video loading
> Same thing if I set to WCDMA only: it would look for UMTS (3G)
> Any idea?
> Keep testing tomorrow


Plain and simple: no GSM devs. Ever.

Edit: One or two technically.


----------



## Tommino

same old point 

other random behaviour: sometimes notification bar has no shortcut or date, simply plain black. nothing that opneing menu and going back won't solve


----------



## Asphyx

Don Serrot said:


> I will say while I never liked the lack of change log, I just take it as is cause I can't make heads or tails of the GIT and it says in the first post that's just the way it goes. It's there, just my own laziness with figuring it out stopping me. It encourages me to try different things after an update to see if anything noticeable changed that I use regularly, or couldn't before but could now.
> 
> Then again I'm the kind of person that finds a way to find a bright side to just about everything. XD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Me personally I would rather not have devs stopping to take the time to make a changelog when they could be using that time to fix something....

Just me though. Considering how many folks are making commits to the repo, it's a full time job to build a changelog seperate from the Github for easy to read folks.

RE: GSM the RILs I believe are very different between CDMA and GSM. If you look at the Init.xxx.RCs for CDMA and UMTS you will see very different parameters and a few extra parameters needed for GSM service. Devs have worked on the CDMA because thats the service they have. Until somone comes around to tweak the RIL for proper GSM functions that can also test it properly it is what it is for now!


----------



## masckara

Im from Costa Rica. Currently running lastest build on my D2G, at this point, everything funtional, exept for the youtube app under HD videos, other than that, GSM under 850mhz net works ok for calls sms and data.
I probably miss this, but, its there some fix or workaround for the youtube app? 
Thanks.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

masckara said:


> Im from Costa Rica. Currently running lastest build on my D2G, at this point, everything funtional, exept for the youtube app under HD videos, other than that, GSM under 850mhz net works ok for calls sms and data.
> I probably miss this, but, its there some fix or workaround for the youtube app?
> Thanks.


Sadly not (re-Youtube app). According the first page, anything that uses audio/video may have playback issues.



> *HARDWARE CODECS (Youtube, Netflix... anything with video/audio may have playback issues) [Reason Known]*


----------



## foreverinPanama

BlueGrizzlies said:


> Sadly not (re-Youtube app). According the first page, anything that uses audio/video may have playback issues.


This is the most stable ICS Rom I've seen for the Droid 2 Global but I did end up going back to Android 2.3.7 because of some of those littke quirks. Even then I still keep tabs of this forum because I am very interested in the build and occasionally I'll restore it on my phone to play around with it.

If I had to recommend a Rom, try Galnet MIUI right here on RootzWiki. It works really well and with the right launcher looks and functions a lot like ICS.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## natezero386

This may or may not be related to the ROM, but I wasn't receiving texts (just texts, emails were fine) so I rebooted while at 70% battery. This fixed it for a moment, so I rebooted again and by the time it loaded up I was at about 45% battery (the text problem was fixed). I am assuming that the booting obviously takes quite a bit of power, so I'll definitely try to keep that to a minimum. Other things I noticed, settings still takes up like 80MB of RAM at once. Proof. I know it says 40 above, but it was bouncing from around 40 to 90 while I took the screenshot, as you can see the 79MB part. I have CM9 error reporting off, if that matters. Also, MMS only works occasionally. I found that if you download GO SMS and then freeze it, using Titanium Backup and then defrost when you get a picture it works magnificently. YOU DO NEED TO FREEZE IT. Sorry for yelling, but it will literally chug battery if you leave it and your SMS both running, I suppose you could freeze the ICS SMS if you wanted to, though.


----------



## KKILLION79

Tommino said:


> same old point
> 
> other random behaviour: sometimes notification bar has no shortcut or date, simply plain black. nothing that opneing menu and going back won't solve


I get the same thing every now and then on my X. If you let it sit for second it typically comes back on its own. A hassle but bearable.


----------



## kpeters59

So I decided that I needed to return my D2 to CM7, which really had been running as well as any 'droid phone I'd owned.

But both of my backups failed the .md5 check. That's kind of a bummer. I did a reinstall of the original CM7 ROM download and have it booted up, but does anybody know any reason why my backups failed now?

Thanks!

-KP


----------



## bikedude880

kpeters59 said:


> So I decided that I needed to return my D2 to CM7, which really had been running as well as any 'droid phone I'd owned.
> 
> But both of my backups failed the .md5 check. That's kind of a bummer. I did a reinstall of the original CM7 ROM download and have it booted up, but does anybody know any reason why my backups failed now?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -KP


Different CWM version? Corruption of the SD card?

SOLAR FLARE?!?

Could be anything really.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

kpeters59 said:


> But both of my backups failed the .md5 check. That's kind of a bummer. I did a reinstall of the original CM7 ROM download and have it booted up, but does anybody know any reason why my backups failed now?


Have you renamed the backup folders? If you did, are there any spaces in the new names?

CWM _does not compute_ MD5 sums for backup directories that have spaces in their names.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Gasai Yuno said:


> CWM _does not compute_ MD5 sums for backup directories that have spaces in their names.


That is good to know...









Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## kwood129

I would definitely check the clockwork version. Even try the one for the DX. I've had this problem before and that was the solution for me.


----------



## hgrimberg

kpeters59 said:


> So I decided that I needed to return my D2 to CM7, which really had been running as well as any 'droid phone I'd owned.
> 
> But both of my backups failed the .md5 check. That's kind of a bummer. I did a reinstall of the original CM7 ROM download and have it booted up, but does anybody know any reason why my backups failed now?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -KP


Did you change the automatic name of the backups?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phoenix

kpeters59 said:


> But both of my backups failed the .md5 check. That's kind of a bummer. I did a reinstall of the original CM7 ROM download and have it booted up, but does anybody know any reason why my backups failed now?


I just came across the same problem. I made a backup of CM9 0726 build and flashed the 0819 build but for some reason I had to restore to the 0726 backup, then it failed the .md5 check. What I did is copy the backup to PC, check the md5 value of each image file against the nandroid.md5 file and corrected the wrong value. The restore worked well after the correction.The problem of my D2 CDMA with the 0819 build is the 3G doesn't work. 0726 just works well.


----------



## dona

I'm on 07252012. My hardware keyboard is not always working. And keyboard backlight doesn't work. Is there any solutions?


----------



## popo007

How can I update my cwm recovery to blue font one. I sbf to stock .608 rom then root using superoneclick. I installed then bootstrap recovery but I got the red font recovery, I think its 2.x.x I dont remember exactly. I cant restore the backup from the blue font recovery.

Edit:
I update my recovery using rom manager. btw thanks


----------



## Jabberwockish

dona said:


> I'm on 07252012. My hardware keyboard is not always working. And keyboard backlight doesn't work. Is there any solutions?


There has been LOTS of discussion of these and related problems, and fixes. Try using the search box in the top-right corner of this page (assuming you are viewing the desktop version of the site). If that doesn't turn up anything useful, go back to the thread list for this forum and use the search box on that page (same corner) instead.


----------



## Asphyx

popo007 said:


> How can I update my cwm recovery to blue font one. I sbf to stock .608 rom then root using superoneclick. I installed then bootstrap recovery but I got the red font recovery, I think its 2.x.x I dont remember exactly. I cant restore the backup from the blue font recovery.
> 
> Edit:
> I update my recovery using rom manager. btw thanks


Updating recovery using RM is probably not the problem but are you getting these errors restoring the backup from Rom Manager or are you going directly to recovery to restore?
If your using Rom Manager try rebooting into recovery and restoring from there.


----------



## Jabberwockish

The problem was trying to restore a backup in CWM 2.x that had been created in CWM 5.x. Updating CWM via ROM Manager was the correct solution.


----------



## buggyman

i installed cm9 on my D2, i had no errors while installing the zip with clockworkmod recovery, when i booted up first time i get stuck at the blue cyanogen mod 9 loading screen where he is falling in the blue stuff. it doesnt make it past that just stays at that animation. and help would be very very highly appriciated!

okay, so i went back to the default recovery and wiped the data and cache again and this time it worked! i have cm9 ics 4.0.4 installed successfully! on the droid 2


----------



## Kitsune

Just tried to flash my d2g with last build but im unable to boot into cwm recovery mode, even re flashing,rooting,wiping cache and data, re installing cwm, even I tried with [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Droid X (2nd init),and [/background]same thing happen, just boot into stock rom.
Any idea?
nvm, missed the Bootstrap xD


----------



## buggyman

well this was an awesome build, but too much was not working and it was bugging me so flashed back to stock ROM. videos, camcorder, browser randomly closed, very slow, keyboard didnt light up at all, and my keypad when typed on sent me to random apps but couldnt find the shortcuts setting. it was okay but too much was not working for me.


----------



## x13thangelx

buggyman said:


> well this was an awesome build, but too much was not working and it was bugging me so flashed back to stock ROM. videos, camcorder, browser randomly closed, very slow, keyboard didnt light up at all, and my keypad when typed on sent me to random apps but couldnt find the shortcuts setting. it was okay but too much was not working for me.


Thank you for not reading ANY of the thread.... All of that has been addressed multiple times


----------



## bikedude880

buggyman said:


> [head]Current Issues[/head]
> Camera app doesn't record video [Reason Known, codecs/LCML]
> Wifi tether doesn't work [Reason Known, ABI]
> Minor wakelock in certain subsystems [Reason Known]
> *HARDWARE CODECS (Youtube, Netflix... anything with video/audio may have playback issues) [Reason Known]*
> Users [Reason Unknown]


----------



## Kitsune

Some people don't even bother to read the second post...
I have been running the last build since yesterday,gsm user, and it simply ROCKS!


----------



## Don Serrot

I think the problem is that "Users" issue, there just isn't anything we can do about it though. But that's the one that's really killing things. If you guys (speaking to the non-devs here) could help us work that one out I bet things would go a heck of a lot better around here.


----------



## x13thangelx

Kitsune said:


> Some people don't even bother to read the second post...


Or the first for that matter.....


----------



## Asphyx

Bottomline is this....

If you flash the rom and have issues that have been addressed and could be fixed by simply reading the thread....
If you don't know how to flash or that you have to clear cache after flashing a rom or get stuck in a bootloop....
If yuou have not read Post #2 and all Instructons and have a problem....
If you have an issue you noticed but did not read the entire thread to see if it has been noted already...
If you have an issue and do not know how to provide the Devs with a Logcat....
If you tried the rom and then decided to go back to stock....
If you really just don't like the ROM....

Don't Tell us about it!
We don't care!

That is unless you have some information on how to fix it!


----------



## bebilakner

What I've noticed is wifi sometimes does not respond to on/off switching, and it does not work at all, so I must reboot the phone to make wifi work again. What I want to ask, is there a way to force wifi on/off from terminal emulator commands, so to avoid restarting the phone ?
Many thanks.


----------



## inquisitor

After searching and reading this thread I still can't solve my issues with my D2G, which keeps freezing on the white Motorola logo after flashing the latest build (CM9-D2G-08192012).

I've gone back to VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf three times, rooted this stock ROM with z4root.1.3.0.apk, bootstraped it with bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk and then booted into Clockwork Recovery. Then I've formated the system, performed a wipe data/factory reset, installed the CM9-D2G-08192012.zip after verifying its MD5 checksum and finally rebooted the system.
But my D2G never gets past the initial Motorola logo. Also entering the stock recovery menu to do a wipe data/factory reset and to wipe the cache didn't help.

Flashing CM7 in contrast works for my D2G flawlessly.

What am I mistaking?


----------



## BaruchRamos

inquisitor said:


> After searching and reading this thread I still can't solve my issues with my D2G, which keeps freezing on the white Motorola logo after flashing the latest build (CM9-D2G-08192012).
> 
> I've gone back to VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf three times, rooted this stock ROM with z4root.1.3.0.apk, bootstraped it with bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk and then booted into Clockwork Recovery. Then I've formated the system, performed a wipe data/factory reset, installed the CM9-D2G-08192012.zip after verifying its MD5 checksum and finally rebooted the system.
> But my D2G never gets past the initial Motorola logo. Also entering the stock recovery menu to do a wipe data/factory reset and to wipe the cache didn't help.
> 
> Flashing CM7 in contrast works for my D2G flawlessly.
> 
> What am I mistaking?


Your phone are using a froyo kernel, your phone need a Gingerbread kernel.


----------



## Dark Cricket

Because you flash FROYO 2.4.33 and you need GINGERBREAD to flash CM9, please flash 4.5.608 sbf first ...

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inquisitor

Thanks for your help. Now running ICS.


----------



## Jabberwockish

inquisitor said:


> What am I mistaking?


Fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope, and nice red uniforms?

Sorry, I couldn't help myself-and I figured the thread could use some levity.


----------



## Asphyx

Jabberwockish said:


> Fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope, and nice red uniforms?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help myself-and I figured the thread could use some levity.


Well I certtanly didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Asphyx said:


> Well I certtanly didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Don Serrot

Asphyx said:


> Well I certtanly didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition.


That's because Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Asphyx

Don Serrot said:


> That's because Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!


And now for something completely different!

THE BISHOP!

(promise last OT post from me here! LOL)


----------



## Jabberwockish

bikedude880 said:


> JB is slowly being brought from the ground up (not yet building because I wanted to rework the device trees to better mesh with the Defy repos).


To bring this thread back somewhat on-topic, thanks again for the incredible time and effort you've put into porting software newer and *so much nicer* than anything Motorola will ever give us.

I will be amazed and elated if there is eventually a usable JB build for these devices.


----------



## bikedude880

Jabberwockish said:


> I will be amazed and elated if there is eventually a usable JB build for these devices.


The main things that are missing are incentive and knowledgeable help.

...not that work isn't being done when one of the two comes into play.


----------



## JakeRoxs

Knowledgeable help is a toughy... Hah.


----------



## Don Serrot

I can give Knowledgeless Unhelp, but I think you have enough of that already! XD


----------



## x13thangelx

bikedude880 said:


> The main things that are missing are incentive and knowledgeable help.
> 
> ...not that work isn't being done when one of the two comes into play.


I'm waiting for device trees still so I have something to do. Enough incentive? Lol

Agreed though, not entirely sure its worth the time/effort for such a small user base (d2g's has always been small, d2's is practically non-existant now, and even dx's is a fraction of what it was even in June).

Sent from my Global using RootzWiki


----------



## Asphyx

x13thangelx said:


> I'm waiting for device trees still so I have something to do. Enough incentive? Lol
> 
> Agreed though, not entirely sure its worth the time/effort for such a small user base (d2g's has always been small, d2's is practically non-existant now, and even dx's is a fraction of what it was even in June).
> 
> Sent from my Global using RootzWiki


And taking into consideration Moto's recent announcement that they will be making Jelly Bean for all 2011 Phones and offerring rebates to upgrade older models I think it is safe to say Moto is pretty much EOLing anything made before 2011.

I'm waiting to see what the RAZR MAXX Developer Edition will look like and it it truly will unlock the bootloader properly.


----------



## ftfylol

x13thangelx said:


> Agreed though, not entirely sure its worth the time/effort for such a small user base (d2g's has always been small, d2's is practically non-existant now, and even dx's is a fraction of what it was even in June).


I guess that's up to you devs to decide. I'm stuck with the D2G until at least December, so you'll always have at least 1 user


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Isn't RAZR MAXX targeted at Europe?..


----------



## p34rp34r

Gasai Yuno said:


> Isn't RAZR MAXX targeted at Europe?..


no, the RAZR MAXX is already available on VZW in the US. it's basically the RAZR w/ a bigger battery. but they have been promoting a "developer edition" of the RAZR (not sure if it is the MAXX) that has an unlockable bootloader in the hopes that it will appease the unlock-your-phones-like-you-promised-you-would crowd. not sure how the bootloader unlock site they have now will throw a wench in these "dev edition" phones or not.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I was sure in the US they only have DROID RAZR/DROID RAZR MAXX.

I guess my data was off.


----------



## Slyman1973

Gasai Yuno said:


> I was sure in the US they only have DROID RAZR/DROID RAZR MAXX.
> 
> I guess my data was off.


They are rolling out Razr HD, Razr MAXX HD, and Razr M. Razr M out this month, the HD units before holidays. And the Developer edition of all 3, full retail and limited warranty.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Gasai Yuno said:


> And the Developer edition of all 3, full retail and limited warranty.


Source? I haven't seen anything to indicate the new dev edition models will be priced or warrantied any differently than the existing one.


----------



## Asphyx

Jabberwockish said:


> I think this is correct-the VZW versions, including the new ones just announced, are Droid-branded. I'm not sure whether the (non-Droid branded) dev edition is available here.
> 
> Source? I haven't seen anything to indicate the new dev edition models will be priced or warrantied any differently than the existing one.


http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/09/05/droid-razr-hd-and-razr-m-developer-edition-sites-go-live-razr-m-550-pre-orders-ship-next-week/
They are Droid Branded and they are currently taking orders for UK but it has passed through the FCC as well which means only a matter of time before it is seen in the US.
I believe you have to buy the developer editions directly from Moto as Verizon may not subsidize them to carry in the store. And if they do they are likely to charge you full price for the unit in hopes you will NOT go for the Dev Edition.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/07/23/motorola-razr-hd-passes-through-the-fcc-confirms-nfc-support-and-verizon-bands/


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Jabberwockish, I was under the impression that Motorola does not sell GSM RAZRs in the USA directly/through carriers.

Apparently, according to Asphyx, it's not true and non-DROID-branded (aka GSM, as DROID is Verizon's turf) RAZRs are abound and available everywhere in the USA (and while at that, aren't imported from Europe).

That's what wasn't clear for me. Thanks to Asphyx for the explanation.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Just a note to that point: I believe Moto is making a push, and will be all the more so in the future now that they are under Google's purview, to release most if not all devices as world-capable phones.


----------



## ljmagudelo

When will be ready the fix to the codes?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kpeters59

bikedude880 said:


> Different CWM version? Corruption of the SD card?
> 
> SOLAR FLARE?!?
> 
> Could be anything really.


I found an md5 checker on the Play Store and tested my Nandroid Backups. I had a bumch really. The backup of CM9 going back to CM7 tested OK. The latest backup of CM7 going to CM9 failed. An older CM7 backup (probably the upgrade to 7.2.0 around May) failed. A couple others passed.

So it's a bit all over the place kinda. There HAS been solar flares recently...let's go with that. And check your backups!

-KP


----------



## kpeters59

Gasai Yuno said:


> Have you renamed the backup folders? If you did, are there any spaces in the new names?
> 
> CWM _does not compute_ MD5 sums for backup directories that have spaces in their names.


No. I sometimes edit the name when I start the backup from ROM Manager so that I know the reason I did the backup. Like my CM7 rolback I changed to: leaving_ics_date. Keeps my brain from getting tangled up...


----------



## kpeters59

kwood129 said:


> I would definitely check the clockwork version. Even try the one for the DX. I've had this problem before and that was the solution for me.


v5.0.2.0

Damn that's some tiny text...


----------



## kpeters59

hgrimberg said:


> Did you change the automatic name of the backups?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


I do do that sometimes. Once I discovered the bad ones, I deleted them, so I can't remember for sure now. But I'm pretty sure I added something like testing_ics_ before the date in ROM Manager. The MAy update to CM7 7.2.0 that failed md5 I don't think I edited the default name.

I didn't rename any backups after they were created. Like if I made it out of CWM, that doesn't offer the option for renaming.

-KP


----------



## kpeters59

phoenix said:


> I just came across the same problem. I made a backup of CM9 0726 build and flashed the 0819 build but for some reason I had to restore to the 0726 backup, then it failed the .md5 check. What I did is copy the backup to PC, check the md5 value of each image file against the nandroid.md5 file and corrected the wrong value. The restore worked well after the correction.The problem of my D2 CDMA with the 0819 build is the 3G doesn't work. 0726 just works well.


I did try some fixes I found somewhere, but they didn't work. I had decent Titanium Backup data, so I just went back to the beginning.

Sorry for the late reply's and shotgun posts folks. I couldn't figure multi-quote out too good. And I'm 'following' this thread, but haven't received any email notifications about it.

Thanks for the great work on this. I own my D2 outright and don't have a contract right now, so any improvement is icing and very much appreciated. My daughter loves this phone almost as much as I do and is eyeballing it to be hers when I decide to upgrade. Which I'm not too inclined to do because CM7 works so good and ICS/JB seems to hold a lot of promise.

Any idea how to un-stall the build work?

Thanks,

-KP


----------



## Gasai Yuno

MissionImprobable said:


> Just a note to that point: I believe Moto is making a push, and will be all the more so in the future now that they are under Google's purview, to release most if not all devices as world-capable phones.


Does this remove the word "DROID" and the support for CDMA from these Verizon-branded handsets?

I've yet to see a Motorola RAZR with CDMA, and a Motorola DROID RAZR without.


----------



## x13thangelx

Gasai Yuno said:


> Does this remove the word "DROID" and the support for CDMA from these Verizon-branded handsets?
> 
> I've yet to see a Motorola RAZR with CDMA, and a Motorola DROID RAZR without.


I think that was meant for the DROID branded cdma ones. They've been dual radio for a while now.


----------



## MissionImprobable

^Exactamundo.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

x13thangelx said:


> I think that was meant for the DROID branded cdma ones. They've been dual radio for a while now.


Well, CDMA with GSM devices aren't exactly the same stuff as pure GSM&#8230; but that's just my opinion.

I explicitly asked about whether it was about DROID-branded devices or not.

As for whether it was Google's involvement or not, I'm pretty sure Motorola only released CDMA+GSM devices for Verizon since around RAZR times. (I don't know whether X2 was "Global").


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well, CDMA with GSM devices aren't exactly the same stuff as pure GSM&#8230; but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I explicitly asked about whether it was about DROID-branded devices or not.
> 
> As for whether it was Google's involvement or not, I'm pretty sure Motorola only released CDMA+GSM devices for Verizon since around RAZR times. (I don't know whether X2 was "Global").


I'm not really sure here but I don't believe Verizon's LTE is anything but a data network. They haven't changed thier Voice call system to use a pure LTE packet switching system and I'm not sure any american carrier does yet.
They merely added an LTE data network to their system and are operating under the CSFB approach. So the LTE handles data and when calls are made it falls back into the old circuit switching standards.

Which is why you will probably see every LTE phone from Verizon to be more GLOBAL than pure LTE.
Until such time as Verizon has LTE available everywhere and realizes they could save money on the units by just supporting the data network and using a VoLTE instead.

I think thier biggest concern is thier availalable bandwidth and spectrum and are afraid of throwing the calling system into data they may cause more data than thier system and spectrum can handle.


----------



## Slyman1973

I hate to do this but check out the SG3 from amazon, 139 new, 149 upgrade Verizon. http://www.droid-life.com/2012/09/07/galaxy-s3-16gb-on-verizon-drops-to-139-from-amazon/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DroidLife+%28droid+life%29

Thoughts anyone? I have been looking at the Razr MAXX, or maybe waiting for the Razr MAXX HD this christmas, but damn this is tempting!
13thAngel, Bikedude, Jonman, etc. Many thanks for all you've done to get my DroidX this far..


----------



## Morlok8k

Asphyx said:


> I'm not really sure here but I don't believe Verizon's LTE is anything but a data network. They haven't changed thier Voice call system to use a pure LTE packet switching system and I'm not sure any american carrier does yet.
> They merely added an LTE data network to their system and are operating under the CSFB approach. So the LTE handles data and when calls are made it falls back into the old circuit switching standards.
> 
> Which is why you will probably see every LTE phone from Verizon to be more GLOBAL than pure LTE.
> Until such time as Verizon has LTE available everywhere and realizes they could save money on the units by just supporting the data network and using a VoLTE instead.
> 
> I think thier biggest concern is thier availalable bandwidth and spectrum and are afraid of throwing the calling system into data they may cause more data than thier system and spectrum can handle.


Verizon did the first VoLTE test call: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/02/09/verizon-completes-worlds-first-volte-call-using-the-lg-revolution/
Verizon apparently has a couple test markets for VoLTE: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/20/verizon-already-testing-volte-service-in-two-markets-nationwide-rollout-happens-in-early-2013/
And actually MetroPCS has VoLTE fully rolled out: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/07/metropcs-launches-worlds-first-volte-network-and-smartphone-take-that-big-four/

And actually, all of their LTE phones will be global because LTE is a GSM-based technology, which is requiring all the phones to be CDMA & GSM.

I don't expect Verizon to go all 4G anytime soon - they have a lot of old devices on their network, and the 3G & 2G signals can go much further than a 4G signal can.
However, I'm surprised that Verizon isn't rolling out a 3G (and 2G) GSM network with the 4G towers for Roaming phones, and as a backup system.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Morlok8k said:


> and the 3G & 2G signals can go much further than a 4G signal can.


That's not quite true, it depends on the frequency used, and the throughput you want to achieve.


----------



## Morlok8k

Gasai Yuno said:


> That's not quite true, it depends on the frequency used, and the throughput you want to achieve.


Well, I just know my experience with Verizon's network. My 4G signal is blocked really easily - just go inside a steel building (3G from the same tower is still really strong). I can also get a 2G CDMA signal way out in the wilderness miles away from a tower (not enough to make calls, but enough to send a text message)


----------



## x13thangelx

Morlok8k said:


> And actually, all of their LTE phones will be global because LTE is a GSM-based technology, which is requiring all the phones to be CDMA & GSM.


Doesn't mean that they support the "common" GSM bands though. For instance, D2G's has gsm radios also but don't support the band that LTE uses....


----------



## Jabberwockish

Morlok8k said:


> Well, I just know my experience with Verizon's network. My 4G signal is blocked really easily - just go inside a steel building (3G from the same tower is still really strong). I can also get a 2G CDMA signal way out in the wilderness miles away from a tower (not enough to make calls, but enough to send a text message)


This has much more to do with the frequency bands in which each network technology is operated than it does with the particulars of the different network technologies.


----------



## Morlok8k

x13thangelx said:


> Doesn't mean that they support the "common" GSM bands though. For instance, D2G's has gsm radios also but don't support the band that LTE uses....


Talking just about wavelengths (not type of signal), thats true - Verizons (and Sprints) LTE is in the 700mhz range right? Typical GSM is 850,900,1800,1900.

Wikipedia:


> The LTE standard can be used with many different frequency bands. In North America, 700/ 800 and 1,700/ 1,900 MHz are planned to be used; 800, 900, 1,800, 2,600 MHz in Europe; 1,800 and 2,600 MHz in Asia; and 1,800 MHz in Australia.


so, maybe not so different?

LTE may need to see more adoption globally, but I still think that Verizon will release all their 4G phones as "global". Mainly because i think the phone manufactures will find it simpler to have one chipset that does it all than have custom radios that are just a subset of the features (the more of one chip produced, the cheaper it become to use, etc.)


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, to be honest it's impossible to release a global LTE device due to the sheer number of LTE bands in use.

So it makes sense to use GSM 2G/3G for roaming, considering there are 4 2G bands in use globally plus about 3 bands for WCDMA (not counting the 1700MHz retardation).


----------



## bikedude880

Not to mention, if I recall correctly, your antenna has to be designed for that frequency... correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, while you can theoretically make a “versatile” antenna it will be extremely ineffective power-wise.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Morlok8k said:


> Mainly because i think the phone manufactures will find it simpler to have one chipset that does it all than have custom radios that are just a subset of the features (the more of one chip produced, the cheaper it become to use, etc.)


By this logic, every GSM phone manufactured in the last several years should have been pentaband-capabable. Instead, most are capable of connecting on only two or three bands, depending on where they were intended for sale.

Adding support for more bands (and for multiple network types across those bands, i.e. GSM/GPRS/EDGE/UMTS/HSPA/LTE) still increases complexity and cost more than the increased use of those components lowers cost, at least for now.


----------



## Morlok8k

Jabberwockish said:


> By this logic, every GSM phone manufactured in the last several years should have been pentaband-capabable. Instead, most are capable of connecting on only two or three bands, depending on where they were intended for sale.
> 
> Adding support for more bands (and for multiple network types across those bands, i.e. GSM/GPRS/EDGE/UMTS/HSPA/LTE) still increases complexity and cost more than the increased use of those components lowers cost, at least for now.


I fully agree with you, but I'm looking at the next few generations of phones. The more 4G/Global phones built, the cheaper those components will cost, causing more even more 4G/Global phones to be made. (I am excluding budget/low-end phones - they will still be made with the cheapest parts and would only connect to a few bands, and I'm only talking about mid and high-end phones.)

In the immediate present, and the recent past, you are right.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Jabberwockish said:


> By this logic, every GSM phone manufactured in the last several years should have been pentaband-capabable. Instead, most are capable of connecting on only two or three bands, depending on where they were intended for sale.


Tri-band 3G is fine though as most of the world uses the same three bands.


----------



## roguethunder

bikedude880 said:


> Not to mention, if I recall correctly, your antenna has to be designed for that frequency... correct me if I'm wrong.


Yeah, the Antenna is more the problem than the Modem. Broadcom I think it was.. that already has a modem chip capable of handling *all* LTE frequencies in a huge range(should cover most if not all to be used over the next 5 years).
But engineering an antenna system good for more than about 6 frequencies is an absolute nightmare. Hell. That's already a nightmare--but a doable one.
I seem to recall some sort of concern about the source clocks for such a large range too...

And last I checked most of the phones I've seen the last 5 years have been tri-band or quad-band if GSM almost universally... I haven't seen a new dualband phone in a long time... Disregarding CDMA.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

They're all quad band if you mean 2G.

Most phones only support three 3G bands (as no one bothers with 1700).


----------



## ElectroGeek

Should y'all start a new thread?

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## bikedude880

ElectroGeek said:


> Should y'all start a new thread?
> 
> Droid2 Global VZW
> cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
> tapatalk2beta5


Technically yeah, but I don't see the point anymore.


----------



## Trauts

Are builds perma-dead at this point?


----------



## bikedude880

No, just on a hiatus... got tired of pushing builds with little change between them. And since people aren't jumping up to help...


----------



## Dark Cricket

bikedude880 said:


> No, just on a hiatus... got tired of pushing builds with little change between them. And since people aren't jumping up to help...


Can I help with something?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubbsy

I'd help but I haven't compiled from source yet so I doubt I would be of much help anyway. I am always messing with it though to learn about the inner workings. Currently I'm attempting to figure out what all the build.prop lines mean and what they affect and what causes issues and what doesn't. Nandroid'ing has been my best friend.


----------



## Asphyx

bikedude880 said:


> No, just on a hiatus... got tired of pushing builds with little change between them. And since people aren't jumping up to help...


I can finish up on those translations if you want.
I haven't seen as many GSM comments since we did the few we did so maybe it has helped a bit.


----------



## fredthebear

bikedude880 said:


> No, just on a hiatus... got tired of pushing builds with little change between them. And since people aren't jumping up to help...


I'll help! Although I might need some direction.... The ICS rom you have put together is awesome!!!


----------



## x13thangelx

Trauts said:


> Are builds perma-dead at this point?


No reason to with no changes. I'll merge cm's changes and do builds over the weekend.... unless I get sidetracked anyways

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880

x13thangelx said:


> No reason to with no changes. I'll merge cm's changes and do builds over the weekend.... unless I get sidetracked anyways
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


I'm actually doing that now and attempting to revert the codec changes... oh what fun.

As for how you all can help: find a bug, log it... if you feel inspired, sync the source and find the issue. Grep is a powerful tool when you have a log. Critical thinking is the key here. What is causing the issue, where is the issue located in the source, why does the current source do 'x', how can I fix this and submit a pull request.

Edit: Testing a build with OMX codecs built from Defy repos and a fully updated ICS tree. No guarantee that this one will see the light of day.

Edit: Save for one missing lib (which I already know where it is), an updated build could be expected in the next week. List of changes will include codecs sourced from Defy, as well as a few other bits.

Edit: This shit is broken xD


----------



## Jabberwockish

bikedude880 said:


> Edit: This shit is broken xD


Woohoo!


----------



## bikedude880

Jabberwockish said:


> Woohoo!


At the current build I've got, youtube is thoroughly broken with LCML errors... codecs seem to allocate, but crash the media server. I know we used to be able to record video on camera... again, codec issues. Omapzoom is great and all, but the implementation we had in August was pieced together based off aosp and them, hence all the issues (I think).

x13thangelx: if you want to build these changes, it will be manifest branch 'cm9-defy'


----------



## MissionImprobable

The only issue that I've seen that needs fixing on the regular D2 build is Auto-Brightness so that the keyboard won't always be on and correcting the menu error that force closes settings when you attempt to adjust the values. Everything else works pretty well.

The panorama/camcorder fixes: I'll take them whenever you can make them happen. CM9 is amazingly stable and doesn't even need OCing. Just wish our phones had more Ram


----------



## Gasai Yuno

By the way, bikedude880, do we have the BOARD_USES_LEGACY_RIL-related patchsets in? My VM with the build environment doesn't want to boot right now so asking here instead of checking myself. Yeah I feel bad about this.


----------



## nickburns

Trying CM9 on DX, 4 times have downloaded fresh copies of CM9-DX-08092012 or CM9-DX-08192012 and GAPPS, every time I wipe davlik, format system, and factory reset and every time it sticks on M loading screen so I have to SBF. Any ideas or something I've missed?


----------



## gmizz

nickburnstimestamp= said:


> Trying CM9 on DX, 4 times have downloaded fresh copies of CM9-DX-08092012 or CM9-DX-08192012 and GAPPS, every time I wipe davlik, format system, and factory reset and every time it sticks on M loading screen so I have to SBF. Any ideas or something I've missed?


What color is the motorola symbol?


----------



## Dubbsy

Make sure your on the OTA gb system update. If you are on Froyo it will do that. I did that once before, it was frustrating.


----------



## nickburns

White

The first SBF recovery I did was w/ an older SBF (cant remember which)
But the last ones have all been based off latest SBF (dont have my phone in front of me so I cant say for sure) .621 I believe
I've noticed several comments on other ROMs about dropping to .602/.605 from the latest in order to get tham to work, is that what I need to do?


----------



## ElectroGeek

nickburns said:


> White
> 
> The first SBF recovery I did was w/ an older SBF (cant remember which)
> But the last ones have all been based off latest SBF (dont have my phone in front of me so I cant say for sure) .621 I believe
> I've noticed several comments on other ROMs about dropping to .602/.605 from the latest in order to get tham to work, is that what I need to do?


White = froyo
Red = gingerbread

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## MissionImprobable

nickburns said:


> White
> 
> The first SBF recovery I did was w/ an older SBF (cant remember which)
> But the last ones have all been based off latest SBF (dont have my phone in front of me so I cant say for sure) .621 I believe
> I've noticed several comments on other ROMs about dropping to .602/.605 from the latest in order to get tham to work, is that what I need to do?


You're still on Froyo if you have the white M. You need to get an SBF for GB and then flash.


----------



## Kitsune

Do you try your builds directly on your phones or in the D2G emulator (sdk addon) ?


----------



## JakeRoxs

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852131
Hmmm lol Droid 1 can run CM10


----------



## MissionImprobable

JakeRoxs said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...1852131
> Hmmm lol Droid 1 can run CM10


They also don't have a locked bootloader =p


----------



## x13thangelx

Kitsune said:


> They also don't have a locked bootloader =p


What, cm9 on here hasn't proved that that really doesn't matter?


----------



## hgrimberg

So, is it true that ICS based roms will always be less efficient in battery life working in GSM for the D2G than gingerbread based ones?
I have the conservative governor set and still my battery drains down to 0 in less than 8 hours with this rom.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Cricket

hgrimberg said:


> So, is it true that ICS based roms will always be less efficient in battery life working in GSM for the D2G than gingerbread based ones?
> I have the conservative governor set and still my battery drains down to 0 in less than 8 hours with this rom.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


You need a little fix to improve better batt life. Contact me by gtalk.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

x13thangelx said:


> What, cm9 on here hasn't proved that that really doesn't matter?


Just saying it's not a cakewalk for you guys


----------



## wolfdog

Using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]D2G - [/background]CM9-D2G-08192012 at the moment.

Having some wifi issues, disconnecting often etc. Anyone know a reason etc?


----------



## dark9x

How to fix improve battery @ Dark Cricket


----------



## Dark Cricket

You need one pc and winrar, open the CM9 zip file, go to /system/etc/hijakboot.zip/newboot and extract init.mapphone_cdma.rc file, rename to init.mapphone_umts.rc file and put back into filder, now you have 2 init files, one for cdma and one for umts, save the new file and flash the new CM9 file and you have a little more stability, and charge only mode works properly. This is for gsm users.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfdog

Does anyone have any good ways of getting a reliable playback for music?


----------



## ftfylol

wolfdog said:


> Does anyone have any good ways of getting a reliable playback for music?


OP has all the answers


----------



## yavix

x13thangelx said:


> On device. IMO, the emulator is only good for testing app's
> 
> What, cm9 on here hasn't proved that that really doesn't matter?


have CM10 stable for Milestone 2

I do not think there are so many differences between milestone2 and droid2global, only the frequencies of radio and processor 1ghz vs 1.2ghz.
Am I wrong?
ROM's link: http://www.gsmfans.com.br/index.php?topic=265045.0 this rom is multilanguage


----------



## bikedude880

yavix said:


> have CM10 stable for Milestone 2
> 
> I do not think there are so many differences between milestone2 and droid2global, only the frequencies of radio and processor 1ghz vs 1.2ghz.
> Am I wrong?
> ROM's link: http://www.gsmfans.c...?topic=265045.0 this rom is multilanguage


Okay, so who's gonna port it?


----------



## yavix

bikedude880 said:


> Okay, so who's gonna port it?


i dont know about the portability between this two devices, but i just trying give a tip for help people with that have this device and know about development cuse is similar and the other project is without issues.


----------



## x13thangelx

yavix said:


> have CM10 stable for Milestone 2
> 
> I do not think there are so many differences between milestone2 and droid2global, only the frequencies of radio and processor 1ghz vs 1.2ghz.
> Am I wrong?
> ROM's link: http://www.gsmfans.c...?topic=265045.0 this rom is multilanguage


In theory, no you arent. Tried porting a Milestone2 rom once with Ace a while ago and we never could get the cdma radio to work at all. Also, I don't see source with that so thanks but no thanks. (I'm not registering to another site that I wont go to again just to see links.)


----------



## supergear

x13thangelx said:


> In theory, no you arent. Tried porting a Milestone2 rom once with Ace a while ago and we never could get the cdma radio to work at all. Also, I don't see source with that so thanks but no thanks. (I'm not registering to another site that I wont go to again just to see links.)


Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki

Isn't that rom on xda?


----------



## Asphyx

supergear said:


> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki
> 
> Isn't that rom on xda?


Where the ROM is doesn't matter, where the source for it does!

I understand the radio being different in both and truth is the radio is not really the issue with this build unless something changed I missed.
If someone finds the source code for the encoder bits that seem to not work it would be one thing but that also assumes it has the same video hardware as the D2G which probably isn't true! And even if it was who can say their Kernel isn't just a bit more ICS friendly than ours considering it came out after ours did.


----------



## Dark Cricket

milestone2 CM10 is a port of the CM10 to defy by Quarx, is ridiculous to port from another port, we need use CM10 to defy as a base and Bikedude are working on it.


----------



## hgrimberg

x13thangelx said:


> In theory, no you arent. Tried porting a Milestone2 rom once with Ace a while ago and we never could get the cdma radio to work at all. Also, I don't see source with that so thanks but no thanks. (I'm not registering to another site that I wont go to again just to see links.)


If that rom at least works in gsm, could you share it with the gsm users? Thank you

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

Dark Cricket said:


> If that rom at least works in gsm, could you share it with the gsm users? Thank you
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


I don't remember the radio working at all tbh. Don't have it anymore anyways.


----------



## yavix

i tried flash this rom.. now im trying to unbrick my droid2g ;/


----------



## Dark Cricket

x13thangelx said:


> This. And I don't think he is... or atleast he never pushed anything to the repo


I found this link, not if what you're looking for, and bikedude will get angry with me if I put this link 

https://github.com/bikedude880?tab=activity


----------



## bikedude880

Dark Cricket said:


> I found this link, not if what you're looking for, and bikedude will get angry with me if I put this link
> 
> https://github.com/bikedude880?tab=activity


Gah take that shit down xD </sarcasm>

Like I've said before, pull requests. Fork the projects you want to work on and make it happen. Right now I'm more busy trying to find a job than get new software on this device.

The people who dev aren't your saviors, we typically started off knowing very little about these devices same as most of you.

In the words of Bruce Almighty: "Be the miracle"


----------



## Dark Cricket

I have all the attitude ¬¬, but I need help to start compiling and port correctly, now I have some family problems, I hope in a few days to have some time to start


----------



## yavix

i fixed my d2g... now using cm9 =p


----------



## robinsc

Dark Cricket said:


> You need one pc and winrar, open the CM9 zip file, go to /system/etc/hijakboot.zip/newboot and extract init.mapphone_cdma.rc file, rename to init.mapphone_umts.rc file and put back into filder, now you have 2 init files, one for cdma and one for umts, save the new file and flash the new CM9 file and you have a little more stability, and charge only mode works properly. This is for gsm users.
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


Hi Dark Cricket.
i notice here is another file with the name init.mapphone_umts.rc in /etc . Can you explain what this change does ? should we just copy initmappphone_cdma as initmappchone_umts or use the minitmapphone_umts that is in etc already ? and what are the problems with chargeonly mode ? it seems to work okay for me already ?


----------



## dark9x

Hi Dark Cricket.
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]have followed[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]your instructions[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] can't[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]call ??. Can't config phone options --> focre closer[/background]


----------



## Dark Cricket

I'm going to answer in Spanish because I'm at work, please use the google translator



robinsc said:


> Hi Dark Cricket.
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]have followed[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]your instructions[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] can't[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]call ??. Can't config phone options --> focre closer[/background]


Probablemente estas usando un lenguaje diferente a Ingles EUA, a mi me sucedio con Español Argentina, ya que la traduccion esta incompleta o tiene valores diferentes a los originales, prueba cambiar el lenguaje a Ingles EUA, si asi puedes accesar el problema es la traduccion a otro idioma, tambien es facil de arreglar pero necesitas descompilar el framework-res.apk y repararlo.

Si compilan una nueva CM9 yo puedo hacer estas correcciones para los usuarios GSM y de otros idiomas, solo necesito un poco de tiempo.


----------



## dark9x

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Hi Dark Cricket. Thanks very much. [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]have solved[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]problem[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thank you[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]again[/background]


----------



## Dark Cricket

I also found a possible fix for the GSM signal, but I need to edit the framework.jar, I'm just waiting for the next CM9 update to implement it.


----------



## sciaid

Thanks Bikedude and the rest of the team that put this ROM together. First time putting a ROM on my D2 and loving it.


----------



## Nncrash

Hello, when fix wi-fi and video camera?


----------



## ftfylol

You're funny


Nncrash said:


> Hello, when fix wi-fi and video camera?


It's already been fixed! Just SBF or flash a gingerbread rom!


----------



## supergear

Nncrash said:


> Hello, when fix wi-fi and video camera?


Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki

Wifi already works


----------



## bikedude880

supergear said:


> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki
> 
> Wifi already works


Technically it's buggy, many users (myself included) have experienced wifi dropping under certain conditions.


----------



## natezero386

Has anyone figured out how to fix the screeching sound that happens when switching a song finishes and another starts? It happens on both Apollo and Play Music, the newest update and the previous.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

natezero386 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to fix the screeching sound that happens when switching a song finishes and another starts? It happens on both Apollo and Play Music, the newest update and the previous.


Revert to an earlier build. Codecs are a work in progress right now.


----------



## bos

natezero386 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to fix the screeching sound that happens when switching a song finishes and another starts? It happens on both Apollo and Play Music, the newest update and the previous.


On DX using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]libOMX.TI.MP3.decode.so from an older build (7/16) fixes the weird sound effects and errors between tracks on Play Music. Not sure if it works on D2 but it might be worth a shot.[/background]


----------



## ftfylol

Finally made the jump to the CM9-D2G-08192012 build from the CM9-D2G-072612 build. Everything's running great. Just thought everyone should know


----------



## natezero386

BlueGrizzlies said:


> Revert to an earlier build. Codecs are a work in progress right now.


There is no previous for Apollo, its v1.0, and I already have on Play Music but unfortunately it still doesn't work. Also, I didn't realize it was a codec, can't believe I missed that, sorry about this.


----------



## bikedude880

bikedude880 said:


> There is no previous for Apollo, its v1.0, and I already have on Play Music but unfortunately it still doesn't work. Also, I didn't realize it was a codec, can't believe I missed that, sorry about this.


Just saying, it's bold and at the top of the first post for a reason


----------



## foreverinPanama

You have to put it in Bright red letters in comic sans font and italics, then it will noticeable....maybe lol



bikedude880 said:


> Just saying, it's bold and at the top of the first post for a reason


----------



## shaka_yonqui

I think it has left some development of this rom: (, is there a probable date for a new version? Than bugs are being corrected now? I was using this last build (CM9-D2G-08192012) and really the only thing I could complain about was the battery life ... only lasted about 10 hours ... with GB last me about 26 hours or so ... but definitely the look of ICS CM9-D2G-08192012 is much better: (

sorry for my bad English, I'm using google translator: P


----------



## bebilakner

Is there a way to stop / start wireless from terminal emulator commands ?
Because sometimes wifi just stops responding to on/off and the only way to make it work again is to restart the phone (D2G).
I've asked this once here somewhere but I didn't get an answer, so I hope this time someone will answer.
I've looked thorough some linux commands list but I didn't figure out wich one can stop-restart a wifi module.
Thank you for your attention.
Best regards


----------



## Dark Cricket

shaka_yonqui said:


> I think it has left some development of this rom: (, is there a probable date for a new version? Than bugs are being corrected now? I was using this last build (CM9-D2G-08192012) and really the only thing I could complain about was the battery life ... only lasted about 10 hours ... with GB last me about 26 hours or so ... but definitely the look of ICS CM9-D2G-08192012 is much better: (
> 
> sorry for my bad English, I'm using google translator: P


Are you a GSM user? I think bikedude880 are working to improve a little more stability and batt life.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Dark Cricket said:


> Are you a GSM user? I think bikedude880 are working to improve a little more stability and batt life.
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


Great news! Excellent news! hopefully improve battery life

Yes, I'm GSM user


----------



## Dark Cricket

Must all believe in bikedude880, and give time, remember that everyone has a real life, mooding is only for fun.



shaka_yonqui said:


> Great news! Excellent news! hopefully improve battery life
> 
> Yes, I'm GSM user


There is a simple way to add a bit of stability and battery life, you need winrar and download a rom of defy to take a file of them.

@DarkCricket


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Dark Cricket said:


> Must all believe in bikedude880, and give time, remember that everyone has a real life, mooding is only for fun.
> 
> There is a simple way to add a bit of stability and battery life, you need winrar and download a rom of defy to take a file of them.
> 
> @DarkCricket


I appreciate your advice, could you tell me the procedure would be like? or some link to tutorial or something? I am very interested

PD: I have Winrar xD and some DEFY ROMS


----------



## Dark Cricket

Do you speak spanish? Follow me
@DarkCricket

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Dark Cricket said:


> Do you speak spanish? Follow me
> @DarkCricket
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


ok, I'm following you

Right now I'm working

(Si se puede en español mucho mejor







)


----------



## x13thangelx

Dark Cricket said:


> I think bikedude880 are working to improve a little more stability and batt life.


Not to take anything away from him but the last push to the repo's being over 2 weeks ago says otherwise....


----------



## Dark Cricket

x13thangelx said:


> Not to take anything away from him but the last push to the repo's being over 2 weeks ago says otherwise....


I send you by pm what Bikedude answered, if you think it's worth a new update would be nice


----------



## dark9x

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]People[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]For[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]asked[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Deep[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sleep[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]like[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]this[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]battery[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]consuming[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]my english[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]not[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]good[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]use google translate.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]














[/background]


----------



## bikedude880

dark9x said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]People[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]For[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]asked[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Deep[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sleep[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]like[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]this[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]battery[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]consuming[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]my english[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]not[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]good[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]use google translate.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/background]


Deep sleep means the CPU is in the lowest power-state possible.


----------



## Asphyx

x13thangelx said:


> Not to take anything away from him but the last push to the repo's being over 2 weeks ago says otherwise....


Not sure but I thought I read BD had started from scratch to try and reverse some commits that should not have been committed to anything but an asylum! LOL

I may have misread what he said though...I saw it in an Email notification and not in the context of the other forum posts.


----------



## supergear

Time for me to move on. Come weds. I will have me a new phone the galaxy stellar. Thanks to all you devs who kept the droid 2 useful longerr than it should have been

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## foreverinPanama

Likewise here, I'll be moving to the S3 Thursday but only because I am boycotting motorola. Thanks devs for all the time you put in. I will probably still tinker with this phone here and there.



supergear said:


> Time for me to move on. Come weds. I will have me a new phone the galaxy stellar. Thanks to all you devs who kept the droid 2 useful longerr than it should have been
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pecko

excellent rom, I tried it and I feel great just enough battery consuming and sometimes has problems with the data connection


----------



## Dubbsy

I plan to make my d2 into a mini gaming/music device after I get my new phone. I'll still be messing with it even after I get my new phone though. It's too easy to play with.

Learning to compile from source has been interesting. I definitely have a lot more respect for those who have been keeping the build as up to date as it is. Also taught me how to do a lot of kernal/memory tweaks myself that I was relying on apps like rom toolbox pro to set after the phone booted.

Only thing with this cm9 rom I haven't fixed yet is the video recorder. I'll figure it out though. It just hasn't been a high priority. Got all other issues that have been complained about fixed so I've been happy. My wifi tether works great now :-D


----------



## slogar25

Dubbsy said:


> I plan to make my d2 into a mini gaming/music device after I get my new phone. I'll still be messing with it even after I get my new phone though. It's too easy to play with.
> 
> Learning to compile from source has been interesting. I definitely have a lot more respect for those who have been keeping the build as up to date as it is. Also taught me how to do a lot of kernal/memory tweaks myself that I was relying on apps like rom toolbox pro to set after the phone booted.
> 
> Only thing with this cm9 rom I haven't fixed yet is the video recorder. I'll figure it out though. It just hasn't been a high priority. Got all other issues that have been complained about fixed so I've been happy. My wifi tether works great now :-D


Nice man! Did you happen to fix the issue of the keyboard light constantly on when the screen is on?

Sent from my XT862


----------



## bikedude880

Guess I'll give a status update. Been messing with the TI codecs from the Defy source, need to work out some issues with the DSP loader. If anyone is working with the source, the backlight code is in liblights, part of the overall device configuration. As for the GSM init script, that just needs to be repackaged in hijack-boot, something that has not been gotten around to.

On my status, I still don't have a job, and finding one is eating up most of my time. Anyone that wants to implement these minor fixes are more than welcome to fork the code on github and submit a push request.


----------



## Dubbsy

slogar25 said:


> Nice man! Did you happen to fix the issue of the keyboard light constantly on when the screen is on?
> 
> Sent from my XT862


The keyboard hasn't been an issue of mine. I'm not sure if it's because of my device or all the crap I changed. I imagine it's a bit of both. With power.collapse set at 1 it keeps the backlights on for me though. In my current config the backlights only come on when my display is NOT set to auto brightness.

Since the lights are controlled by liblights' code I doubt it was something I did to fix it though. I didn't mess with any of the device information. The deepest I dug was manually editing the minfree, sysctl, and the controlling the cpu preboot with wizard's bootmenu. Also removing the extra system files that just waste space and moving my root tool apps to system to free up data partition for just games and garbage.

The build.prop I edited with various tweaks I found around here and xda. I turned off all HWA because it was not behaving nicely. edited the net speed lines (hsupa and such). Media quality tweaks. pm.sleep_mode added. 3 different checkin services disabled. density changed to 210. purgeable assets and dithering enabled. compatibility mode disabled.

autostarts changed so only key apps start automatically. oom groups changed for all games so not to hold them in memory. framework and google play changed to show all apps and reallign the notification dropdown handle. system fonts changed. Framework animations changed.

Oh and Nova launcher pro. It's an awesome launcher. I hated trebuchet :-/








Sorry to hear about the job hunt bikedude. This economy is horrible. I'd go on a rant about how both parties suck and don't help anyone but themselves, but it's irrelevant. Hope you find something soon!


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Please do not let "die" the development of this excellent ROM ... the developers have done a great job so far ... Just a few more for my small (very small) details for this ROM is perfect ...

My only "problem" is with the battery life ... Like discharged on standby (idle) that use ... if you could fix this for me and would be a perfect ROM other bugs do not affect me the truth xD

If not for my lack of time I would work on this ROM, but I start to get me if I can not make it completely? however, I can help I will be happy with my little knowledge ...

Who is encouraged to continue the excellent work of Bikedude880 and friends?

PS: again sorry for the bad English ... I try my best to understand the wording.


----------



## boomtastic

bikedude880 said:


> Guess I'll give a status update. Been messing with the TI codecs from the Defy source, need to work out some issues with the DSP loader. If anyone is working with the source, the backlight code is in liblights, part of the overall device configuration. As for the GSM init script, that just needs to be repackaged in hijack-boot, something that has not been gotten around to.
> 
> On my status, I still don't have a job, and finding one is eating up most of my time. Anyone that wants to implement these minor fixes are more than welcome to fork the code on github and submit a push request.


Thanks for the continued hard work, and I hope something comes through on the job front soon. I know it's tough out there. Maybe a recruiter can help, even if it's temp work (which may turn into permanent). I'd hate to hear you were suddenly coding from a van down by the river ...


----------



## Dubbsy

If you want to get maximum battery life you can disable hardware acceleration:
disable all logging and check in services: ro.kernal.checkjni=0, ro.kernal.android.cjeckjni=0, ro.config.nocheckin=1
In settings->performance uncheck dithering and check 16bit transparency and check all purgeable assets
In Dev Options-> transition and app animation to OFF, if you don't do any debugging or use adb at all set root access to apps only and uncheck debugging
If your launcher has independant animation options set those to off and set it's priorities to performance instead of relaxed/smooth
add pm.sleep_mode=1 to build.prop
set sysctl Dirty Ratio to 90, Dirty Background to 70, and VF Cache Pressure to 1(you will need to wipe cache once in awhile)
set the i/o scheduler to noop
Set your minfree settings to keep 100mb or more free, the higher you set it the more your system will kill off background processes in order to hold the setting.
disable nonessential apps at start up, also disable apps from starting at various phone states(facebook, google+, google maps, etc are always trying to start themselves if you don't turn them off)
turn off syncing
keep your screen brightness as low as possible
only turn on wifi-gps-bluetooth-data when you are using them & If at at a wifi hotspot use wifi instead of data
Turn off all location services under location settings

You can also underclock and undervolt the cpu. I've never underclocked so I don't have settings to give you. I've undervolted at higher clocks plenty though. My phone is stable and fast at 1200 @ 64vsel. Stock is [email protected]
You can set the governor to Conservative also.

I personally wouldn't do some of the stuff above just because I like using my phone and having pretty animations and emails automattically and stuff. But if you are a battery saver type of person and just want phone calls it would be fine.


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Dubbsy said:


> If you want to get maximum battery life you can disable hardware acceleration:
> disable all logging and check in services: ro.kernal.checkjni=0, ro.kernal.android.cjeckjni=0, ro.config.nocheckin=1
> In settings->performance uncheck dithering and check 16bit transparency and check all purgeable assets
> In Dev Options-> transition and app animation to OFF, if you don't do any debugging or use adb at all set root access to apps only and uncheck debugging
> If your launcher has independant animation options set those to off and set it's priorities to performance instead of relaxed/smooth
> add pm.sleep_mode=1 to build.prop
> set sysctl Dirty Ratio to 90, Dirty Background to 70, and VF Cache Pressure to 1(you will need to wipe cache once in awhile)
> set the i/o scheduler to noop
> Set your minfree settings to keep 100mb or more free, the higher you set it the more your system will kill off background processes in order to hold the setting.
> disable nonessential apps at start up, also disable apps from starting at various phone states(facebook, google+, google maps, etc are always trying to start themselves if you don't turn them off)
> turn off syncing
> keep your screen brightness as low as possible
> only turn on wifi-gps-bluetooth-data when you are using them & If at at a wifi hotspot use wifi instead of data
> Turn off all location services under location settings
> 
> You can also underclock and undervolt the cpu. I've never underclocked so I don't have settings to give you. I've undervolted at higher clocks plenty though. My phone is stable and fast at 1200 @ 64vsel. Stock is [email protected]
> You can set the governor to Conservative also.
> 
> I personally wouldn't do some of the stuff above just because I like using my phone and having pretty animations and emails automattically and stuff. But if you are a battery saver type of person and just want phone calls it would be fine.


Sorry for the question, with the suggestions you've just named, on average how long you are lasting battery charging? more or less to use (time) you give voice calls and use of data (continuous?), thanks for the suggestions and response.

I can not stop saying it for a while ... excuse my bad English.


----------



## Dubbsy

I don't use all those settings. I posted it just for the people who want MAX battery life. I personally don't care that much. I like the smoothness and speed I get how mine is set up over the extra 2-3hrs I could get out of it. I will get a full day out of my battery if I don't play games or stream music much. If streaming music all day I will get 6hrs before I have to swap in another battery. If playing a graphically intense game I'll get about 5hrs. It really depends on the call for processing.

My r2d2 is setup like this:
Animations on my launcher are set to relaxed and are "revolving door" stlye. My system animations and transitions are set to 1.5x and are "vortex" by thepsyntist.
CPU is set to 21vsel at 300, 34vsel at 600, 48vsel at 900, 64vsel at 1200 with BOOSTEDassv2
Minfree settings are 8-16-32-124-136-148
Sysctl is 90-70-1, Scheduler is "sio"
Only android core apps start at boot
Social network will not start until I tell it to, and it shuts down when I leave the app
My data is always on, My debugging is always on, My sync is always on
My screen is either on auto, 50%, or 100%
GPS is off unless I need it, but location services are active for my weather widget
My dithering is on, 16bit off, Purgeable Assets on
Hardware Acceleration is off
Jpeg quality at 100, video bps and jpeg memcap both at 100000000(way higher than reccomended on the forums, but hasnt hurt anything yet)
News ticker update hourly, Weather updates every 30 minutes, Gmail checks every 30 minutes
Dropbox and Google drive are allowed to update files when I make changes to them or back up an app.
For widgets I have android overclock's widget(I don't use the app anymore, just the widget), minimalist text widgets, and colornote widgets running
Anything else will automatically end about 15 seconds after I exit with the oom priorities I have changed.

For my use, this setup is perfect. averages 3000 antutu, stable, never crashes on me, and the smooth animations are pretty slick. I'd make a video of the animations if I had a screen video capture. It's my favorite part about the setup actually. Smooth flipping in and out animations :-D


----------



## Asphyx

Best way to get the most battery life is to minimize how much and often the radio gets used.

The biggest battery killers are Widgets and Apps that poll for updates too often.

Set Email to poll once and hour, Get rid of Weather Widgets or set it to 4 Hours, Keep Facebook and Twitter widgets out of the launcher etc...

If you can really manage it the best way to get an extra hour or two is to shut off data altogether until you need it.
It's inconvenient but less inconvenient than having to carry extra batteries or running out of power altogether.

Also check into getting SetCPU...Does wonders and you can set the phone to more aggressively save power by lowering the clock speed as the battery runs down.


----------



## Dubbsy

I lump battery saver apps in with task managers. If you like them, great. Everyone I know in real life has them and use them. You can do everything the app can do without the app. But the nice little one click button is pretty appealing.

If you need weather, like me, and are concerned with battery go to settings->lockscreen->weather->enable->set location manually->type your location->check your other settings->set update time to "manually refresh". When you want to know the weather hit the lockscreen and tap on the weather to refresh it. This should save your battery and still give you functionality.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

Asphyx said:


> Best way to get the most battery life is to minimize how much and often the radio gets used.
> 
> The biggest battery killers are Widgets and Apps that poll for updates too often.
> 
> Set Email to poll once and hour, Get rid of Weather Widgets or set it to 4 Hours, Keep Facebook and Twitter widgets out of the launcher etc...
> 
> If you can really manage it the best way to get an extra hour or two is to shut off data altogether until you need it.
> It's inconvenient but less inconvenient than having to carry extra batteries or running out of power altogether.
> 
> Also check into getting SetCPU...Does wonders and you can set the phone to more aggressively save power by lowering the clock speed as the battery runs down.


Oddly enough, I've never felt like I've gotten much extra battery life after setting SetCPU profiles that lower clockspeed as the battery runs down. But then again, I'm atypical in that my wifi is almost always on, so that may be counteracting any savings. Good advice though, especially about letting things auto-refresh.


----------



## Asphyx

BlueGrizzlies said:


> Oddly enough, I've never felt like I've gotten much extra battery life after setting SetCPU profiles that lower clockspeed as the battery runs down. But then again, I'm atypical in that my wifi is almost always on, so that may be counteracting any savings. Good advice though, especially about letting things auto-refresh.


There is a lot more to set in SetCPU than just the clock speeds but clock speed is a very good start. Simply limiting the phone to 1Ghz adds a few hours to the battery.
Best one is to set the unit to slam down to 300 Mhz the second the screen goes off. If your good about turning off the phone you can squeeze out some more time by not wasting clock waiting to get to deep sleep.

If you set the clock to 300 once thre battery gets below 25% the phone can actually stay alive for hours and leave you enough to get that call your waiting for or need to make before you get home.


----------



## TinCanFury

Dubbsy, thanks for your thoughts on battery saving info, I need to look into some of them some more for my use, but very helpful!

I've got a DroidX running CM9 and it's been great minus the annoyances of the known issues, but more than happy to live with that to get all the other great ICS features.


----------



## x13thangelx

Asphyx said:


> Best one is to set the unit to slam down to 300 Mhz the second the screen goes off. If your good about turning off the phone you can squeeze out some more time by not wasting clock waiting to get to deep sleep.
> 
> If you set the clock to 300 once thre battery gets below 25% the phone can actually stay alive for hours and leave you enough to get that call your waiting for or need to make before you get home.


Sure, if you like waiting a few seconds for the screen to turn on when receiving a call. As long as your using ondemand then it handles cpu stepping fairly well without any outside help (no idea how well other governors work since I've never really used them by their self). if you feel you have to have profiles atleast do 300/600 for screen off instead of 300/300, that will also cut down on sleep of deaths if you get have them. Cpu profiles are only really good for limiting speed by certain battery levels.


----------



## Asphyx

x13thangelx said:


> Sure, if you like waiting a few seconds for the screen to turn on when receiving a call. As long as your using ondemand then it handles cpu stepping fairly well without any outside help (no idea how well other governors work since I've never really used them by their self). if you feel you have to have profiles atleast do 300/600 for screen off instead of 300/300, that will also cut down on sleep of deaths if you get have them. Cpu profiles are only really good for limiting speed by certain battery levels.


Well you don't really notice it unless your staring at the phone when the call comes in lol
Usually by the time it gets out of my pocket the screen is lit and ready to be answered.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

x13thangelx said:


> Sure, if you like waiting a few seconds for the screen to turn on when receiving a call. As long as your using ondemand then it handles cpu stepping fairly well without any outside help (no idea how well other governors work since I've never really used them by their self). if you feel you have to have profiles atleast do 300/600 for screen off instead of 300/300, that will also cut down on sleep of deaths if you get have them. Cpu profiles are only really good for limiting speed by certain battery levels.


Funny enough I ran into this today and bumped the limit to 600 for screen off. I'm primarily using setcpu again to limit speed by battery level, but I'm also using the boostedassv2 governor.


----------



## Dubbsy

I was under the impression that at sleep state boosted will drop it as low as the cpu will go. But if their is a demand for processing with screen off it doesn't limit it's frequency. I'm still attempting to figure out all the tweaks on the governors. There is a lot more to learn on governors than I thought there would be.


----------



## froggy503

I've enjoyed the look, feel, and features of CM9 after upgrading from the gingerbread version of CM7, but the battery life on this thing is just miserable. It also can be extremely laggy, especially when pulling up the home screen. Something is wrong with this version. Hopefully the very talented pros here will be able to sort everything out so I can come back in the near future. Otherwise, I'll see ya at CM10!


----------



## Jabberwockish

froggy503 said:


> I've enjoyed the look, feel, and features of CM9 after upgrading from the gingerbread version of CM7, but the battery life on this thing is just miserable. It also can be extremely laggy, especially when pulling up the home screen. Something is wrong with this version. Hopefully the very talented pros here will be able to sort everything out so I can come back in the near future. Otherwise, I'll see ya at CM10!


There are lots of tweaks you can make to extend battery life, discussed in this and other threads. I haven't tried any of them-my battery life is as good as, or slightly better than, it was on stock Gingerbread.

Several people have said that using a different launcher (GO, Nova, Apex&#8230 gets rid of all/most of the lag issues. I will probably try one or more of them at some point, but so far I've been too lazy/not annoyed enough at Trebuchet.


----------



## sabresfan

froggy503 said:


> I've enjoyed the look, feel, and features of CM9 after upgrading from the gingerbread version of CM7, but the battery life on this thing is just miserable. It also can be extremely laggy, especially when pulling up the home screen. Something is wrong with this version. Hopefully the very talented pros here will be able to sort everything out so I can come back in the near future. Otherwise, I'll see ya at CM10!


Try using different settings and governors. I'm using the performance governor and with the low setting at 600 hi at 1000. Everything has been smooth. I don't worry about battery life with ics roms so much. I'm just happy to even be able to run them on my d2.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

sabresfan said:


> I'm using the performance governor and with the low setting at 600 hi at 1000. Everything has been smooth.


I wonder why..... performance sets the cpu to max speed and doesn't let it throttle down.....


----------



## Dubbsy

There are ways around most issues I've found, but not if you just want it to work perfect right after install. But that's how it's been with all non-stable released roms.

Take your modding to the next level. Tweak it till it breaks. Then SBF and do it again and again until you figure out what works and what doesn't. ;-)


----------



## TinCanFury

well, today the CM9-DX-08192012 build started randomly rebooting on me. I don't know why though, and if it is the os or an app.


----------



## supergear

TinCanFury said:


> well, today the CM9-DX-08192012 build started randomly rebooting on me. I don't know why though, and if it is the os or an app.


What did you install before it started to randomly reboot?

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dubbsy

Were you in an app when it rebooted? Are you overclocked or undervolted? Before I got me settings right I was getting reboots during some heavier games.


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Gentlemen, I have made some modifications to the built.pro and cel configurations for better battery life without losing functionality (real-time synchronization, notifications, email, etc.), and well, so far so good, only I have a problem and that is that at night my phone is consuming more or less 25-30% of the battery (in "deep sleep"), it is normal to consume so much? (another ROM GB normally consume less than 10%).

Any advice to fix this?


----------



## supergear

shaka_yonqui said:


> Gentlemen, I have made some modifications to the built.pro and cel configurations for better battery life without losing functionality (real-time synchronization, notifications, email, etc.), and well, so far so good, only I have a problem and that is that at night my phone is consuming more or less 25-30% of the battery (in "deep sleep"), it is normal to consume so much? (another ROM GB normally consume less than 10%).
> 
> Any advice to fix this?


Airplane mode

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## dark9x

shaka_yonqui said:


> Gentlemen, I have made some modifications to the built.pro and cel configurations for better battery life without losing functionality (real-time synchronization, notifications, email, etc.), and well, so far so good, only I have a problem and that is that at night my phone is consuming more or less 25-30% of the battery (in "deep sleep"), it is normal to consume so much? (another ROM GB normally consume less than 10%).
> 
> Any advice to fix this?


How to you [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]modifications to the built.pro and cel configurations for better battery life without losing functionality ??? thanks[/background]


----------



## Dubbsy

In deep sleep mine barely uses any battery even with sync and notifications on.

Is your power collapse enabled or disabled? pm sleep mode set? The only other things I can think of while in deep sleep is either your governor you are using trying to wake it up or an app that is running during it. Deep sleep itself shouldn't use a lot of battery at all. The apps in the background are normally the culprits.


----------



## TinCanFury

supergear said:


> Were you in an app when it rebooted? Are you overclocked or undervolted? Before I got me settings right I was getting reboots during some heavier games.


I think I narrowed this down, in some way, to having "vibrate" mode on. if I turn it to silent or "sound on" the rebooting stops.

I'm still trying to get a grasp to how the profile and sound modes work excatly, so perhaps there's more to it than just having "vibrate" selected, but not using it has definitely kept the phone from randomly rebooting.


----------



## shaka_yonqui

dark9x said:


> In deep sleep mine barely uses any battery even with sync and notifications on.
> 
> Is your power collapse enabled or disabled? pm sleep mode set? The only other things I can think of while in deep sleep is either your governor you are using trying to wake it up or an app that is running during it. Deep sleep itself shouldn't use a lot of battery at all. The apps in the background are normally the culprits.


As discussed above:
pm_sleep S = 1
power_collapse = 0

Oh, and get the maximum use of the processor to 800mhz (dont need) and leave ondemand.

And yes, I'm checking with CPU Spy to see what application is me "waking up" the phone and I see that there are some processes that are doing it ... yet the 7-8 hours that pass in my sleep, the cell is 90% of the time "asleep" or better in deep sleep, so do not know if it's normal that I consume so much ... or should be 100% of the time in deep sleep?

PS: sorry for my bad English, I'm using google translator xD


----------



## Dubbsy

I totally forgot if you turn vibrate off, boot animation off, and extend your wifi scan times you'll save battery. Lowering volumes in general will also save battery.

Note: If you turn wifi off then the scan time won't change anything. I generally leave gps, bluetooth, and wifi off unless I need them.

Gov's play a big role in deep sleep from everything I've read. I don't run any of the power saver govs so I can't comment on those(conservative looks like it would be great for battery and piss poor for performance). I haven't ran OnDemand since my phone was stock. Only InteractiveX, Smartassv2, and BoostedAssv2 since cm9. In my experiance, InteractiveX has the best I/O speed with the worst sleep time. Smartassv2 has the worst I/O speeds for me and middle of the group for sleep. Boostedassv2 is the middle I/O with the best deep sleep. I primarily leave mine on boosted @ 1200mhz. I don't underclock so I can't comment on that part.

If you are running stock cpu voltages your battery probably hates you. Undervolting will save you a lot of battery, especially while in the lowest clock speed or deep sleep. I believe stock vsel is in the high 30s at 300mhz. Mine sleeps and wakes great at 20vsel @300mhz. If you have a lot of processes going on you might not want to drop it to 20 though. I only have 4 processes going at idle.


----------



## bikedude880

Can we keep power management speculation in another thread? Back when I investigated this issue, I narrowed it down to a handful of services, none related to"vibration" or build.prop settings. Mainly sensors (akmd2), lights, and keyboard input. Most of those were never fixed. If you want to look into this issue as well, learn how to debug wakelocks (and by that, I /don't/ mean via an app. There are an abundance of debug messages that aren't exposed to the user when certain system preferences are set via cli.


----------



## Dubbsy

I've been looking into the backlights recently. It's strange because my backlights only stay on with the screen when auto-brightness is enabled. Otherwise they are off. I'll figure it out soon enough hopefully.

Bikedude do you remember what services you thought may be the power issues? Im just asking because I don't have any power drain problems. I'm wondering if they were part of the system apps I removed in the beginning.


----------



## masterscales

First off I want to give a thanks to all who have helped make this ROM possible because its awesome! There are a few things I would like to ask about.I've done multiple google searches and skimmed through the pages here and haven't found a way to fix my wifi and bluetooth issue.

I have a droid 2 global on this build: CM9-D2G-08192012

My wifi icon doesn't show up on my status bar and doesn't show options to connect to anything
Bluetooth shows up on the status bar but won't connect and doesn't find any devices ( I only use bluetooth to connect my Contour and send files )

Has anyone found a fix for 1 or both of these?! I was thinking about trying an older build to see if that would fix it. Any thoughts? Suggestions?

Thanks again for anyone who can help.


----------



## masterscales

Nevermind I was able to fix it. Thanks again for the great ROM!


----------



## nanerasingh

Please upload the wifi & back light fix
I use 3rd party app

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## Admiral Slinky

After hours of frustration with other ROMs, I got this one working with comparatively little effort on my Droid 2 Global on Monday. Thanks!

One issue that does not appear to have been addressed elsewhere in this thread: the odd interaction between the headphone jack and the ringer setting. Now, I'm aware that separate audio settings are stored for headphones plugged in and headphones unplugged; my issue is rather different.

Normally switching in and out of vibrate mode does not affect ringer volume (unless one uses the volume keys to lower to or raise from vibrate mode). However, if I switch to vibrate, plug in headphones, unplug headphones, and then switch out of vibrate, ringer volume is set to level one of seven.

I know that seems like a weird sequence, but it actually happens rather frequently, since I listen to music in the car and have to switch in and out of vibrate for class. If anyone has any idea what's going on or how to fix this, I would appreciate it.

Edit: I neglected to mention that when a call comes in the middle of anything using Media volume, after the call, Media volume is set to level one of seven. Needless to say this is damn peculiar.


----------



## Dubbsy

I haven't noticed anything like that, but I don't use headphones much. I'll have to check that out later.

I got my soft key backlights to be off finally. Everytime I reboot it resets it's max brightness to 255. I wrote a few different scripts to turn etc/class/leds/keyboard-backlight/max-brightness=0 and etc/class/leds/button-backlight/max-brightness=0. Once one of the scripts did what I wanted it to, I set it at boot. No more lights, at least so far. I'd like to figure out how to fix this preinstall so I don't have to do it with a script. Just haven't had the time yet.

Wifi, wifi tether, usb tether, and bluetooth tether are all working on mine. Wifi tether through the app called "wifi tether for root users"

notification light settings, auto brightness settings, and voice search settings still force close for me. But I haven't spent any time trying to figure those out yet either.


----------



## hgrimberg

Dubbsy said:


> I haven't noticed anything like that, but I don't use headphones much. I'll have to check that out later.
> 
> I got my soft key backlights to be off finally. Everytime I reboot it resets it's max brightness to 255. I wrote a few different scripts to turn etc/class/leds/keyboard-backlight/max-brightness=0 and etc/class/leds/button-backlight/max-brightness=0. Once one of the scripts did what I wanted it to, I set it at boot. No more lights, at least so far. I'd like to figure out how to fix this preinstall so I don't have to do it with a script. Just haven't had the time yet.
> 
> Wifi, wifi tether, usb tether, and bluetooth tether are all working on mine. Wifi tether through the app called "wifi tether for root users"
> 
> notification light settings, auto brightness settings, and voice search settings still force close for me. But I haven't spent any time trying to figure those out yet either.


If you have the time, Can you add that script to the rom zip? So we just reflash it and get it. Thank you.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

System Settings -> Display -> Automatic backlight -> Light Levels (Use custom) -> Edit other levels

There's a reason it resets to 255, that's what it was built with as a default.

Please check settings next time. (This is the fourth time I've posted on this)


----------



## MissionImprobable

bikedude880 said:


> System Settings -> Display -> Automatic backlight -> Light Levels (Use custom) -> Edit other levels
> 
> There's a reason it resets to 255, that's what it was built with as a default.
> 
> Please check settings next time. (This is the fourth time I've posted on this)


That always causes settings to Force Close.


----------



## bikedude880

MissionImprobable said:


> That always causes settings to Force Close.


D2, D2G, or DX?


----------



## MissionImprobable

bikedude880 said:


> D2, D2G, or DX?


D2


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Hi all

As I mentioned earlier, I am very happy with my D2G ROM and ICS (kitchen "19082012"), I have managed without much effort that the battery lasts me a full day or at least 16 hours (using 3G data all the time , whatsapp, email, voice calls, facebook and twitter a few times a day, among other things).

Actually I have not worried about changing anything else because with the current duration as I am more than ... however, as a good "engineer" I think I will soon "cacharriando" (as they say here in Colombia, or rather, "trying") to improve battery life and equalize the duration who becomes the GB Stock ROM .

While I encourage it (for now I can only continue to modify the build.pro and suddenly change the battd by Defy ROM or some other ... I do not know ...), I wonder ... average ... As the battery is lasting are those who use this ROM? (keeping the data active all the time (either 2G or 3G).

Their answers would help me a lot, to see if I encourage you to continue working on better battery life (you know, no development, only basic modifications xD) or if I'm in the sweet spot.

Greetings to all developers of this excellent ROM.


----------



## Dubbsy

MissionImprobable said:


> That always causes settings to Force Close.


Same here. D2 also. Same FC issue.

I'm not worried about it that much. I don't use auto brightness anyway.

I imagine some people love the soft button's backlit.


----------



## Jabberwockish

shaka_yonqui said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I am very happy with my D2G ROM and ICS (kitchen "19082012"), I have managed without much effort that the battery lasts me a full day or at least 16 hours (using 3G data all the time , whatsapp, email, voice calls, facebook and twitter a few times a day, among other things).\


16 hours sounds pretty good for that much usage. I doubt you could get much longer.

My battery life is unpredictable because my usage varies quite a bit, but I usually only recharge overnight. (Unless the keyboard slides open far enough to unlock the screen in my pocket; then the status bar power widget can fuck things up in a hurry by cranking up the screen brightness or even turning on the torch.)


----------



## Dubbsy

I believe there is a way to disable the screen on action when the keyboard is open. I'd have to look where it's at specifically though. I'll check it out tonight. Hurrican Sandy is messing up my area anyway so it'll be a boring night.


----------



## Dubbsy

Here is the script I made to turn off the 4 button's backlights. Feel free to look at it, try it, or modify it however you want.

The lights will default back to normal after you reboot unless you set it to run at boot.

edit* wouldn't let me upload- so it is below



Code:


<br />
#!/system/bin/sh<br />
#Script to turn button backlights off until reboot.<br />
#Set at boot to disable permanently.<br />
echo 0 > /sys/class/leds/button-backlight/brightness<br />
chmod 444 /sys/class/leds/button-backlight/brightness<br />


----------



## stevepdx

I am using CM9 install after ezSBF cd recovery. One huge issue is that while CM9 installs and boots, the screen does not work after boot. Logcat reveals:



Code:


<br />
I/power   ( 1727): *** set_screen_state 0<br />
D/SurfaceFlinger( 1567): About to give-up screen, flinger = 0xf918<br />
E/libEGL  ( 1567): validate_display:188 error 3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)<br />

Upon further research, it seems that this might be because ICS sets hardware acceleration to on by default. Because there is no proper clockworkmod for d2g that can be reached in a borked state, it would seem to me that accelerations on D2G platform should be turned off by default, at least in proven bad states like this.


----------



## Dubbsy

install wizard's bootmenu for cm9. Then in a messed up state you can still boot to either rzr recovery or cwm recovery. I use rzr most of the time.

I don't have any idea what would cause the screen not to work. On my d2 the hwa was off by default. Then I enabled it, then I totally disabled it because it seemed to cause lag issues in some programs.


----------



## un4givn85

hey all
just registered to post this
i have been using this rom since it came out and ive gotta say, great work to all who accomplished this, it is an amazing rom that really woke up my D2G.
i will not be following it any longer as i now have a Galaxy Nexus that i will be using.

so to sum up,
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Savrik

USB tethering manual for Windows:
I download and install Wired USB Tether http://code.google.c...d-wired-tether/ , launch application, go to Settings, and in "Change LAN" I select network "10.10.1.252/30", Then I connect device wia USB cable, chose network connections properties(Motorola USB Networking Device), chose propeties IPv4 protocol and set settings:
IP-adress 10.10.1.252
Mask 255.255.255.252
Default gateway 10.10.1.254
Primary DNS 8.8.8.8

All worksDon't forget to click "Start USB Tethering" on device.


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Upp! dont let die this post!!!


----------



## tuffasgong

I just wanted to thank the devs for this rom, I have been using it for quite a while now and other than the codec issue there is no problem with it. It has given new life to the old D2G until I get a new phone here soon. Thanks guys!


----------



## shaka_yonqui

UUUUppppp this post!


----------



## bikedude880

Considering I haven't touched the code in 3 months and nobody has managed to learn how to build the system, I'd say it's safe to say it's no longer in active development. It's officially 2 years old now, is easily outpaced by the cheapest phones on the market... even with the system bugs it's quite stable.

If anyone is interested, the Defy guys have been working on kexec and 2nd-boot options for custom kernels. I really don't have the time to do it, but it is now possible. Cheers.


----------



## shaka_yonqui

bikedude880 said:


> Considering I haven't touched the code in 3 months and nobody has managed to learn how to build the system, I'd say it's safe to say it's no longer in active development. It's officially 2 years old now, is easily outpaced by the cheapest phones on the market... even with the system bugs it's quite stable.
> 
> If anyone is interested, the Defy guys have been working on kexec and 2nd-boot options for custom kernels. I really don't have the time to do it, but it is now possible. Cheers.


:'(


----------



## ArtskydJ

bikedude880 said:


> Considering I haven't touched the code in 3 months and nobody has managed to learn how to build the system, I'd say it's safe to say it's no longer in active development. It's officially 2 years old now, is easily outpaced by the cheapest phones on the market... even with the system bugs it's quite stable.
> 
> If anyone is interested, the Defy guys have been working on kexec and 2nd-boot options for custom kernels. I really don't have the time to do it, but it is now possible. Cheers.


I find this rom more stable than cm 7.2.0, and more usable, except for video.
But there are workaround apps.
I use Videocam illusion for video recording, and MX Player for video playback.

I am sad that development is basically over for this rom, but thank you so much for your work on it, it's awesome! I hope to upgrade devices soon, but this will easily tide me over until then.


----------



## Jabberwockish

bikedude880 said:


> Considering I haven't touched the code in 3 months and nobody has managed to learn how to build the system, I'd say it's safe to say it's no longer in active development.


So long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## israelramirez92

aarkayx said:


> I have posted this in CM9 thread too. forgive me for re-posting.
> Devs, Since last two builds (0803 and 0804 by x13angel) google play music will not go to the next song by itself and will throw this error "Music playback error. Cant play the track requested". Here is corresponding logcat which happens every time. It is independent of music output meaning speaker or headset as well as independent of equalizer choice.
> 
> E/OMXCodec( 1593): [OMX.TI.MP3.decode] Timed out waiting for output buffers: 4/0
> W/AudioTrack( 1593): obtainBuffer() track 0x44500 disabled, restarting
> E/MediaPlayer( 8142): error (1, -110)
> E/MediaPlayer( 8142): Error (1,-110)
> D/TI_LCML ( 1593): FreeResources():1696 1696 :: LCML:: FreeResources
> D/TIOMX_CORE( 1593): Found matching pHandle(0x265e0) at index 22 with refCount 1
> D/dalvikvm( 2109): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 5480K, 54% free 6197K/13447K, paused 25ms
> D/MultiPlayer( 8142): Error: 1,-110


I get the same error log when transitioning from one song to the next. any fix on this yet?


----------



## Don Serrot

En Taro D2-D2G-DX CM9 thread. May the song of angels carry thee to thy rest.


----------



## dateno1

israelramirez92 said:


> I get the same error log when transitioning from one song to the next. any fix on this yet?


i already report this error few month ago but it seem he doesn't want to fix it (even he said it my misstake)


----------



## supercutetom

Bikedude880 doesn't owe you, I, or anyone else here anything. It's not his responsibility to cater to your woes. In fact, he does this for fun and it isn't his job. How about instead of bitching about how he doesn't fix your insignificant issues; thank him for what he's given you.

It's way more than you've given him, other than a need to use your keyboard and complain about his hard work you probably aren't even capable of grasping and doing yourself free-of-charge.

Oh btw, thanks Bikedude880. You da man fo' sho'.


----------



## Dubbsy

You won't learn anything by having someone else fix everything for you.

Search, find, learn, implement, success!


----------



## tuffasgong

Thanks again Bikerdude for all the hard work. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Radius

Help!

I love this rom, but I have a BIG problem. I read through most of the thread and did not see a similar issue. I don't know, maybe I missed it.

In any case, I have a d2g and I followed the instructions for installation to the letter. Everything works just fine, phone is nice and smooth, no issues *except* one big one.

If the phone is powered off, or if you try to reboot to CWM recovery, the phone freezes at the red M logo. From there, nothing can be done to get the phone to boot properly. The only way out is to start all over - SBF, activate phone, gain root, install bootstrap, install CM9 and gapps, set up phone again, etc, etc.

I have been through this 3 times and pored over everything I can find and I did not find a solution.

Any help with this? Am I missing something obvious? I *really* want to run this rom it's awesome. But if I can't solve this then I must go back to stock. After all, what happens if the battery goes dead, etc??

Update: I think I solved the problem. I hate it when problems get solved but the solutions never get posted, so here are the steps:

1: Restore 629 sbf
2: Root
3: Install CWM Droid 2 bootstrap
4: Boot to CWM
5: Format System
6: Wipe/Factory reset
7: Wipe Cache
8: Install ROM - do NOT install gapps yet!
9: Reboot
10: Set up most of phone
11: Reboot into CWM
12: Install gapps-ics-20120422-signed - Do NOT use 429
13: Reboot
14: Let phone complete update process
15: Enjoy

I have no idea why that order worked for me and I have no idea why gapps 429 would not work for me. But after 1 day and a half it's working and I am happy. The phone is now very nice. This ROM rocks!


----------



## friendlybiker

Try out Liquid Kang, it's a great Rom for droid x, still active and almost as smooth as Jelly bean!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## friendlybiker

I'm using version 2.0 and it's great. Great battery life too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubbsy

I haven't built the d2 version for release yet. I have it built and running on mine, but I haven't felt a sense of urgency because the d2 forum is all but dead. It should be done at the latest monday or tuesday.

I'm a big fan of cm9 in general though. I had it running amazingly just before switching to the liquid project. I switched to liquid for the extended settings and I didn't realize my friend had a dx and was making a kang. Known him for like 6-7 years. I think the only thing I didn't like about cm9 was that I had to decompile the systemui to put my clock in the center. I have high priorities







All in all though, you can make any of the main roms(miui, gummy, cm9, liquid, aokp) run really well.


----------



## Radius

friendlybiker said:


> I haven't built the d2 version for release yet. I have it built and running on mine, but I haven't felt a sense of urgency because the d2 forum is all but dead. It should be done at the latest monday or tuesday.
> 
> I'm a big fan of cm9 in general though. I had it running amazingly just before switching to the liquid project. I switched to liquid for the extended settings and I didn't realize my friend had a dx and was making a kang. Known him for like 6-7 years. I think the only thing I didn't like about cm9 was that I had to decompile the systemui to put my clock in the center. I have high priorities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all though, you can make any of the main roms(miui, gummy, cm9, liquid, aokp) run really well.


If I can get past the splash screen I'd love to try it. I realize the d2 series of phones are all about dead, but some people - like me - are still under contract for a POS phone and I can't afford to go buy a new one.

Even though my LG Revolution is 4G, the thing is so bad I just can't stand it anymore and I am running MTMichaelson's Broken Out rom. It's not the software. It's the hardware. The touchscreen is not accurate, not responsive, etc. It's been like that with every ROM I have tried on it. So a friend gave me this old d2g and hardware-wise it's much better. I just hated the stock rom. CM9 works nicely. I don't care that the camcorder function does not work right, everything else is very nice and I like it.

Michael


----------



## roeblatt3

bikedude880 said:


> Considering I haven't touched the code in 3 months and nobody has managed to learn how to build the system, I'd say it's safe to say it's no longer in active development. It's officially 2 years old now, is easily outpaced by the cheapest phones on the market... even with the system bugs it's quite stable.
> 
> If anyone is interested, the Defy guys have been working on kexec and 2nd-boot options for custom kernels. I really don't have the time to do it, but it is now possible. Cheers.


Bikedude, can you post a link or two to where we can read up on the kexec and 2nd-boot stuff the Defy guys have been working on?


----------



## Dubbsy

Radius,
Liquid has an abnormally long first boot screen. After the first boot it goes to normal. I don't know why. Probably all the extra features or something.

roeblatt,
I've seen it being worked on in the xda forums under droid 2 and milestone 2. I don't frequent the defy forums.


----------



## Radius

Dubbsy said:


> Radius,
> Liquid has an abnormally long first boot screen. After the first boot it goes to normal. I don't know why. Probably all the extra features or something.


Hmm.. I'm pretty used to that since Broken Out on the Revo does the same thing. I let it run for over 30 min on the splash screen. It never did boot. I tried it a couple more times, then reinstalled the rom again with the same result. Was I doing something wrong?

The version I used was 1.5.1 as found in the thread after the "b" key was fixed.


----------



## Dubbsy

full wipe prior?


----------



## MikeDrawback

Has anyone gotten PPTP to work? I haven't been able to get it to work with or without encryption enabled.


----------



## Dubbsy

I don't know what PPTP is but if it's vpn related search for OpenVPN android in google or google play or xda.


----------



## MikeDrawback

Thanks Dubbsy but I am specifically looking for VPN connection to a PPTP server, OpenVPN uses a different protocol.

The same exact setup did work on my stock ROM, but I can't get it to work on CM9. I'm finding mixed answers about PPTP working on CM9 when I search. Just wondering if anyone else out there has gotten it to work with this build, or if there is maybe a workaround.

Otherwise this is AMAZING and thanks so much to bikedude880 and x13thangelx for all their work!

I'm on D2G with cm-9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we


----------



## Radius

Dubbsy said:


> full wipe prior?


Yes.. I followed the same instructions as posted for the unofficial CM9.

In any case, if you are going to make Liquid 2.0 available for d2 and d2g then I am more than happy to give it a try.


----------



## friendlybiker

Do a backup, then full wipe before installing LiquiKang, most of the little problems guys have is they don't do a fresh install each time. Leaving traces of old files is asking for trouble.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubbsy

I'm probably not releasing a d2g version. I have no device to test it on.

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------



## Radius

Dubbsy said:


> I'm probably not releasing a d2g version. I have no device to test it on.
> 
> Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


Bummer.. I'd love to try it but I guess that's life.


----------



## Dubbsy

I would but I don't know what files are different and wouldn't know how to support it for people. I imagine it's more changes than between the d2/dx because of the gsm. I've just never looked into it really.


----------



## Radius

Dubbsy said:


> I would but I don't know what files are different and wouldn't know how to support it for people. I imagine it's more changes than between the d2/dx because of the gsm. I've just never looked into it really.


I'm sure you are correct in that the gsm radio complicates things. Personally, I don't use gsm nor am I likely to. I got this phone for free to use in place of a LG Revolution that I despise and just trying to make the best of it until I can get something different - in August '13!


----------



## Dubbsy

That bites. I hate my wife's LG android.

In my opinion if you don't know what to do to tweak the roms further, cm9 was the best out of the box. Least amount of little bugs/issues. Well, of the ICS roms.


----------



## tuffasgong

Dubbsy do you test the roms using the phone itself or the phone hooked up to the pc? Just saying cause I have an old droid 2 global where the back light doesn't work but everything else with the phone functions.


----------



## hgrimberg

Every time i insert the phone on the craddle, the podcast i am playing stops. Anybody?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## dunvar

Thanks for everyone's hard work on this, let me just sat WOW! This works great, I however have 3 issues. I am running D2G - CM9-D2G-08192012 and I have search here and other forum and google, but no answers to fix the issues. So here they are....

1. The wifi connectivity issue, been on multiple ap's and it just shuts off and comes back on.
2. Bluetooth and phone volume is very low even when the volume is maxed. Do I need an audio booster app?
3. This is a big one for me as I need it for my tablets, Wifi tethering is not working. I found the crespo4gtetherfix.zip that is suppose to fix the d2g, but d2g is 3g and 4g and thus most likely why I got the error.

If, I missed a post somewhere, sorry but I must not have type the search right to find that post. Can someone please show me what I need to do to fix the isses?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## MikeDrawback

Although it is buggy, the only wifi tether app I found to work is Barnacle Wifi Tether.

I can also tether with FoxFi but the only with bluetooth DUN. Unfortunately some apps dont recognize the internet connection this way but browsing the web works fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dunvar

Tired both of those apps and nothing. I have tried the bluetooth DUN, but will try it out today. I also tried wifi tether w/root and I am not getting any signal out at all.


----------



## x13thangelx

dunvar said:


> Thanks for everyone's hard work on this, let me just sat WOW! This works great, I however have 3 issues. I am running D2G - CM9-D2G-08192012 and I have search here and other forum and google, but no answers to fix the issues. So here they are....
> 
> 1. The wifi connectivity issue, been on multiple ap's and it just shuts off and comes back on.
> 2. Bluetooth and phone volume is very low even when the volume is maxed. Do I need an audio booster app?
> 3. This is a big one for me as I need it for my tablets, Wifi tethering is not working. I found the crespo4gtetherfix.zip that is suppose to fix the d2g, but d2g is 3g and 4g and thus most likely why I got the error.
> 
> If, I missed a post somewhere, sorry but I must not have type the search right to find that post. Can someone please show me what I need to do to fix the isses?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


1. I think that was determined to be certain types of security causing that.
2. ICS is low compared to GB, if it's not loud enough for you then yes you do need a booster app.
3. This works iirc


----------



## mightysween

I am trying to workaround the codec issues in order to use some apps that use video. The only remaining problem is that the videos turn out in pink and green. This is regardless of the format (3gp or mp4) or bitrate.

The videos are also pink/green when I play them back on another computer, so they are being encoded that way.

Anyone suggest a workaround for this, or am i stuck in pink and green?

Incidentally, the app "lgCamera" does not work for me at any encoder settings...i know some people have had success with it.


----------



## dunvar

I have also tried iirc and no go there either. It shows it is one, but it is not broadcasting. Can someone please tell me where the log files are so I can see what is not work?


----------



## oxavelar

(I went ahead and compiled the D2 build too, since I was doing this for the Droid X),

New build: *CM9-D2-01032013.zip*
MD5: *e0aa070f9032f6ff458c997275e66ffb*

Since HW acceleration adds such an overhead for our 512MiB RAM locked bootloader device, with some minor patches back to the framework and with the help of the tool called HwaSettings.apk we now have back the blacklist option back on this ROM.

The use of HWA increases memory consumption and resources for each application is launched, so blacklisting a lot of applications such as MMS, Phone, Contacts and such you can be in balance with the best that the Droid X will have with the limited resources and without zRAM.

*By default on first boot everything is whitelisted, which I do not recommend -- so go and open HwaSettings.apk*. Once you only leave a select apps to HWA you will see the Droid X limited resources be maximized -- no more initial scrolling lag or slow app loading.


----------



## Dark Cricket

Tnks so much, it's possible compile for D2G, please?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxavelar

Dark Cricket said:


> Tnks so much, it's possible compile for D2G, please?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


Will try, btw -- did anyone try this D2 build? I just wanna be sure it compiled fine and it works.


----------



## Dark Cricket

Tnks so much, I can help with D2G, I'm a good guinea pig Lol ...

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Cricket

New build for D2G: *http://haxr.org/omar...2G-01032013.zip*

Since HW acceleration adds such an overhead for our 512MiB RAM locked bootloader device, with some minor patches back to the framework and with the help of the tool called *HwaSettings.apk* we now have back the blacklist option back on this ROM.

The use of HWA increases memory consumption and resources for each application is launched, so blacklisting a lot of applications such as MMS, Phone, Contacts and such you can be in balance with the best that the Droid2we will have with the limited resources and without zRAM.

*By default on first boot everything is whitelisted, which I do not recommend -- so go and open HwaSettings.apk*. Once you only leave a select apps to HWA you will see the Droid2we limited resources be maximized -- no more initial scrolling lag or slow app loading.

*IMPORTANT:* When you start, tell them com.android.phone FC, you must enable data toggle, pressing a few seconds, in network settings, must choose CDMA or GSM. *This work is oxavelar, all credit goes to him*, please try and report any issues, I will ask some adjustments to the GSM signal. If you find any improvement to implement in this edition, please report.


----------



## skpacman

Long-time reader, first time poster.

Just downloaded this and the corrosponding gapps, checked MD5's, installed from ClockworkMod, and booted right up!

Installation couldn't have been easier.

Just wanted to say a massive THANK YOU to all of the DEV's that worked on this. It's an amazing port and worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## dinlaca

Does this D2G build work with both the GSM radio and the CDMA radio? I remember reading somewhere (earlier in this thread, maybe?) that earlier version(s) of this build were CDMA only, and that they were not stable with GSM radio.

Thanks for letting me know before I flash it.



Dark Cricket said:


> New build for D2G: *http://haxr.org/omar...2G-01032013.zip*
> 
> Since HW acceleration adds such an overhead for our 512MiB RAM locked bootloader device, with some minor patches back to the framework and with the help of the tool called *HwaSettings.apk* we now have back the blacklist option back on this ROM.
> 
> The use of HWA increases memory consumption and resources for each application is launched, so blacklisting a lot of applications such as MMS, Phone, Contacts and such you can be in balance with the best that the Droid2we will have with the limited resources and without zRAM.
> 
> *By default on first boot everything is whitelisted, which I do not recommend -- so go and open HwaSettings.apk*. Once you only leave a select apps to HWA you will see the Droid2we limited resources be maximized -- no more initial scrolling lag or slow app loading.
> 
> *IMPORTANT:* When you start, tell them com.android.phone FC, you must enable data toggle, pressing a few seconds, in network settings, must choose CDMA or GSM. *This work is oxavelar, all credit goes to him*, please try and report any issues, I will ask some adjustments to the GSM signal. If you find any improvement to implement in this edition, please report.


----------



## Dark Cricket

I'm a GSM user from Mexico and gsm works fine 

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeDrawback

Thanks for this! I will give it a try on my DROID2 Global over the weekend and report back.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MikeDrawback

just flashed and working well so far.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trueno4

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Currently trying to use the Droid 2 Global while in Australia using this Rom. I can connect to the network and make/receive calls and texts BUT I cannot use my data services. I have called Verizon and even went through a technical support ticket. They have confirmed my device is connected and I show up on the Vodafone network but they never receive any request for ipaddress/internet from my device. Wifi works fine and when I was in the US, 3g worked fine as well. But now since i'm on a GSM network, its not working or something is wrong.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The only option I have left is that the phone itself is not doing the right things to connect to data. What could be going on here?[/background]


----------



## Ledah

Dark Cricket said:


> New build for D2G: *http://haxr.org/omar...2G-01032013.zip*
> 
> Since HW acceleration adds such an overhead for our 512MiB RAM locked bootloader device, with some minor patches back to the framework and with the help of the tool called *HwaSettings.apk* we now have back the blacklist option back on this ROM.
> 
> The use of HWA increases memory consumption and resources for each application is launched, so blacklisting a lot of applications such as MMS, Phone, Contacts and such you can be in balance with the best that the Droid2we will have with the limited resources and without zRAM.
> 
> *By default on first boot everything is whitelisted, which I do not recommend -- so go and open HwaSettings.apk*. Once you only leave a select apps to HWA you will see the Droid2we limited resources be maximized -- no more initial scrolling lag or slow app loading.
> 
> *IMPORTANT:* When you start, tell them com.android.phone FC, you must enable data toggle, pressing a few seconds, in network settings, must choose CDMA or GSM. *This work is oxavelar, all credit goes to him*, please try and report any issues, I will ask some adjustments to the GSM signal. If you find any improvement to implement in this edition, please report.


I'm confused at to what exactly is different in this build as far as Hwa.. :k

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stingmisc

can someone explain to me the hwa setting? What is it? Is it under zip or apk? I try to download and it's a zip file not apk.

also, the last build from Dark Cricket is good for GSM and CDMA or just GSM only?

basically I just need to go to CWM and flash the zip Dark Cricket posted right?


----------



## p34rp34r

stingmisc said:


> can someone explain to me the hwa setting? What is it? Is it under zip or apk? I try to download and it's a zip file not apk.
> 
> also, the last build from Dark Cricket is good for GSM and CDMA or just GSM only?
> 
> basically I just need to go to CWM and flash the zip Dark Cricket posted right?


i'm not using the D2G build so i can't say for sure, but it should work for CDMA and GSM. my understanding is that the CDMA works fine but the GSM has been a bit wonky historically.

the HWA Settings is an app that allows you to disable Hardware Acceleration for specific apps. This is beneficial because 1.) we're using semi-hacked drivers (because we can't update our kernel because our bootloader is locked) so sometimes HWA can break apps and 2.) our device doesn't have enough RAM to support the overhead. if it's a zip, i imagine you just flash it in CWM or whatever recovery you're using.


----------



## stingmisc

p34rp34r said:


> i'm not using the D2G build so i can't say for sure, but it should work for CDMA and GSM. my understanding is that the CDMA works fine but the GSM has been a bit wonky historically.
> 
> the HWA Settings is an app that allows you to disable Hardware Acceleration for specific apps. This is beneficial because 1.) we're using semi-hacked drivers (because we can't update our kernel because our bootloader is locked) so sometimes HWA can break apps and 2.) our device doesn't have enough RAM to support the overhead. if it's a zip, i imagine you just flash it in CWM or whatever recovery you're using.


ok, thanks for the explanation. I think I'm gonna try it over the weekend.

I wish Dark Cricket would explain for a newbie like me step by step so I don't get the wrong move...

thanks...


----------



## p34rp34r

stingmisc said:


> ok, thanks for the explanation. I think I'm gonna try it over the weekend.
> 
> I wish Dark Cricket would explain for a newbie like me step by step so I don't get the wrong move...
> 
> thanks...


1. download zip, verify MD5
2. reboot to CWM
3. clear cache and dalvik
4. install zip
5. install gapps
6. reboot

if you use hijacked bootmenu, add that before rebooting. done.


----------



## gsr18

Just wanted to say thank you and how awesome it is to STILL continue to have updates. I am incredibly grateful for every day you all help us eek out of this phone.


----------



## bebilakner

I've tried this last build with the hwa app, and all I can say is that voice over GSM is working, data I don't know because I don't have a data plan. But I don't know why this build was eating my battery, and for me it has the old wi-fi bug when wi-fi looks like is on, but it doesn't work at all, and the only way to unlock it is to reboot, because it's not responding to on/off command. So I reverted to one of bikedude's latest builds. Anyway, thank's to all for trying to keep this device up to date and running.


----------



## gsr18

bebilakner said:


> ...and for me it has the old wi-fi bug when wi-fi looks like is on, but it doesn't work at all, and the only way to unlock it is to reboot, because it's not responding to on/off command...


Fortunately, I have not had this problem reoccur in a long time. I always wondered how and why this occurred in the first place.


----------



## MikeDrawback

the wifi issue has been happening to me on the latest builds, though not too frequently.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nanerasingh

i tested this rom and working fine exept camera
miui rom camera is working at low pixel set.
please guide me to copy miui camera files to this cm9 rom.


----------



## stingmisc

do I need to install GAPPS for this latest ROM? If yes, which one is the GAPPS and where to download? The first page doesn't have it.

thanks


----------



## stingmisc

update,

I manage to install it. and use the gapps already.

one thing is the problem, I cannot get the data toggle as the error keeps popping up. so when I switch to airplane mode then the error doesn't pop up but when I uncheck the airplane mode then it starts popping up again without giving me a chance to check the data toggle.

any trick to get this through?

thanks


----------



## Dubbsy

stingmisc said:


> do I need to install GAPPS for this latest ROM? If yes, which one is the GAPPS and where to download? The first page doesn't have it.
> 
> thanks


Goo.im/gapps

Download the latest for cm9. Should be in the table at the top of the page.

Sent from my r2d2 running something kanged


----------



## stingmisc

Dubbsy said:


> Goo.im/gapps
> 
> Download the latest for cm9. Should be in the table at the top of the page.
> 
> Sent from my r2d2 running something kanged


Hi,

I already got the ICS installed but the error keeps popping up. I don't know how to get pass it so I can enable the GSM or CDMA mode...

it won't allow me to go anywhere...


----------



## Dubbsy

"The error" literally explains nothing.

If you mean the data usage warning, that's normal and a non-issue

Sent from my r2d2 running something kanged


----------



## stingmisc

got it..... finally.... I have to remove the SIM card first then setting the data toggle and the GSM mode...

thanks... I am testing it now...

so far camera works for me... just the video not yet... I will update if I can find a third party for the video....


----------



## stingmisc

Hi, now there is a new problem as I cannot get the wifi to work... it's on but cannot search the wifi around the area...

any trick to show the wifi available?

thanks


----------



## bebilakner

This morning I saw with OS Monitor in the Connection tab that Google Framework Services connection status was Close_Wait, but the wi-fi connection was off (I have only wi-fi). Could this be a reason of battery drain ? Just asking....
Even after enabling wi-fi, in connection tabs of OS Monitor shows close_wait with the old connection address (192.168.1.123) but the new address is 192.168.1.125. That's why I was thinking to this as a possible battery drain.
I'm connecting thourough a router with dhcp


----------



## Jabberwockish

bebilakner said:


> Fortunately, I have not had this problem reoccur in a long time. I always wondered how and why this occurred in the first place.


I don't think anybody ever got a good log of it happening. I haven't encountered it in a long time, either.


----------



## Ledah

Wasn't too sure I wanted to ditch 2.3.4 with CM7 but decided what the hell.. gotta say this latest ics build is impressive.. get a FC for clock quite often but who cares about the clock lol..

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeDrawback

I haven't had any issues with the clock FCing and its not in the list of known issues so that might be fixed with a re-flash.

Anyway, I agree, this is a great rom, so much better than I expected and thanks so much to everyone who made it possible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roguethunder

Hey, chiming in on an issue that'd been reported by another user about 6 months ago.

When my Droid 2 Global's battery gets really low and I reboot it gets stuck in "charge only" mode with a question-mark not charging most of the time.
I am running my D2G in GSM/UMTS mode, and recently updated to the latest(will have to wait till phones charged to get exact) rom from a much older version. (this did happen less often with the old rom from my experiance... though could just be random chance)

Once it starts doing this it seems to do so even with the battery removed. Which doesn't strike me as a good behavior.

Heavy use of Shift-Alt-Del rebooting did seem to eventually coax it into WORKING charge-only mode. Which is the first I've ever seen of that. (Old flash I usually just booted it with battery out, then put battery in. And it was happy. This flash it doesn't seem happy with that.)

^.^' In a sidenote I DO rather need a new battery. This one's been beaten to all hell. But it still holds a charge...


----------



## bebilakner

Here is some of the OS Monitor logcat when the wi-fi problem occurs:

01/17/2013 08:48:51 [INFORMATION] ActivityManager(1987) Displayed com.rhmsoft.fm/.FileManager: +1s152ms
01/17/2013 08:48:53 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:48:54 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:48:54 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:48:54 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:48:56 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5405) GC_CONCURRENT freed 832K, 23% free 6533K/8387K, paused 6ms+9ms
01/17/2013 08:48:56 [DEBUG] webviewglue(5405) nativeDestroy view: 0x1dd600
01/17/2013 08:49:00 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5405) GC_EXPLICIT freed 1357K, 39% free 5187K/8387K, paused 30ms+3ms
01/17/2013 08:49:01 [INFORMATION] power(1987) *** set_screen_state 0
01/17/2013 08:49:01 [DEBUG] SurfaceFlinger(1826) About to give-up screen, flinger = 0xf918
01/17/2013 08:49:01 [ERROR] libEGL(1826) validate_display:188 error 3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)
01/17/2013 08:49:02 [VERBOSE] TransportControlView(1987) Create TCV [email protected]
01/17/2013 08:49:02 [DEBUG] AccelerometerListener(2219) enable(false)
01/17/2013 08:49:02 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(1987) GC_CONCURRENT freed 2468K, 41% free 8164K/13767K, paused 2ms+8ms
01/17/2013 08:49:32 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(2149) GC_EXPLICIT freed 607K, 55% free 3837K/8387K, paused 22ms+14ms
01/17/2013 08:50:24 [INFORMATION] power(1987) *** set_screen_state 1
01/17/2013 08:50:24 [DEBUG] SurfaceFlinger(1826) Screen about to return, flinger = 0xf918
01/17/2013 08:50:25 [DEBUG] AccelerometerListener(2219) enable(false)
01/17/2013 08:50:25 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:50:25 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:50:25 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [WARNING] System.err(5297) Removed 2131231236
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [WARNING] System.err(5297) Removed 2131231247
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [WARNING] System.err(5297) Removed 2131231248
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(2249) Flushing caches (mode 1)
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] LocalBluetoothProfileManager(5297) LocalBluetoothProfileManager construction complete
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(2249) Flushing caches (mode 0)
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] libEGL(5297) loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] libEGL(5297) loaded /system/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] libEGL(5297) loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] libEGL(5297) loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [INFORMATION] Process(1987) Sending signal. PID: 5297 SIG: 3
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5297) threadid=3: reacting to signal 3
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5297) Wrote stack traces to '/data/anr/traces.txt'
01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Enabling debug mode 0
01/17/2013 08:50:33 [INFORMATION] ActivityManager(1987) Displayed com.android.settings/.Settings: +847ms
01/17/2013 08:50:34 [INFORMATION] ActivityManager(1987) Displayed com.android.settings/.SubSettings: +330ms
01/17/2013 08:50:34 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Flushing caches (mode 0)
01/17/2013 08:50:35 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:50:35 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:50:35 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:50:36 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(1987) GC_CONCURRENT freed 1813K, 41% free 8191K/13767K, paused 12ms+8ms
01/17/2013 08:50:40 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Flushing caches (mode 0)
01/17/2013 08:50:44 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Flushing caches (mode 0)
01/17/2013 08:50:44 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Flushing caches (mode 1)
01/17/2013 08:50:45 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:50:45 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:50:45 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:50:45 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5488) Turning on JNI app bug workarounds for target SDK version 8...
01/17/2013 08:50:46 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(2249) Flushing caches (mode 1)
01/17/2013 08:50:46 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(2249) Flushing caches (mode 0)
01/17/2013 08:50:46 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) Trying to load lib /data/data/com.eolwral.osmonitor/lib/libosmonitor.so 0x40d81800
01/17/2013 08:50:46 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) Added shared lib /data/data/com.eolwral.osmonitor/lib/libosmonitor.so 0x40d81800
01/17/2013 08:50:46 [VERBOSE] PhoneStatusBar(2074) setLightsOn(true)
01/17/2013 08:50:46 [INFORMATION] Process(1987) Sending signal. PID: 5488 SIG: 3
01/17/2013 08:50:46 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5488) threadid=3: reacting to signal 3
01/17/2013 08:50:46 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5488) Wrote stack traces to '/data/anr/traces.txt'
01/17/2013 08:50:46 [INFORMATION] ActivityManager(1987) Displayed com.eolwral.osmonitor/.OSMonitor: +623ms
01/17/2013 08:50:55 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:50:55 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:50:55 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:51:02 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) GC_CONCURRENT freed 942K, 24% free 6407K/8387K, paused 2ms+3ms
01/17/2013 08:51:05 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:05 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:05 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:51:11 [INFORMATION] Ads(5405) AdLoader timed out after 60000ms while getting the URL.
01/17/2013 08:51:11 [DEBUG] webviewglue(5405) nativeDestroy view: 0x1d7f08
01/17/2013 08:51:11 [INFORMATION] Ads(5405) onFailedToReceiveAd(A network error occurred.)
01/17/2013 08:51:15 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:15 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:15 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:51:25 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(1987) GC_CONCURRENT freed 2427K, 46% free 7483K/13767K, paused 9ms+6ms
01/17/2013 08:51:25 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:25 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:25 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:51:35 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:35 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:35 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:51:39 [VERBOSE] PhoneStatusBar(2074) setLightsOn(true)
01/17/2013 08:51:42 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2556K, 42% free 5308K/9095K, paused 32ms
01/17/2013 08:51:45 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:45 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:45 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:51:55 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:55 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:51:55 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
01/17/2013 08:52:03 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) GC_CONCURRENT freed 1745K, 41% free 5399K/9095K, paused 1ms+3ms
01/17/2013 08:52:05 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(2195) GC_CONCURRENT freed 3689K, 53% free 4299K/9031K, paused 2ms+16ms
01/17/2013 08:52:05 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:52:05 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
01/17/2013 08:52:05 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.


----------



## dateno1

bebilakner said:


> Here is some of the OS Monitor logcat when the wi-fi problem occurs:
> 
> 01/17/2013 08:48:51 [INFORMATION] ActivityManager(1987) Displayed com.rhmsoft.fm/.FileManager: +1s152ms
> 01/17/2013 08:48:53 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:48:54 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:48:54 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:48:54 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:48:56 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5405) GC_CONCURRENT freed 832K, 23% free 6533K/8387K, paused 6ms+9ms
> 01/17/2013 08:48:56 [DEBUG] webviewglue(5405) nativeDestroy view: 0x1dd600
> 01/17/2013 08:49:00 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5405) GC_EXPLICIT freed 1357K, 39% free 5187K/8387K, paused 30ms+3ms
> 01/17/2013 08:49:01 [INFORMATION] power(1987) *** set_screen_state 0
> 01/17/2013 08:49:01 [DEBUG] SurfaceFlinger(1826) About to give-up screen, flinger = 0xf918
> 01/17/2013 08:49:01 [ERROR] libEGL(1826) validate_display:188 error 3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)
> 01/17/2013 08:49:02 [VERBOSE] TransportControlView(1987) Create TCV [email protected]
> 01/17/2013 08:49:02 [DEBUG] AccelerometerListener(2219) enable(false)
> 01/17/2013 08:49:02 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(1987) GC_CONCURRENT freed 2468K, 41% free 8164K/13767K, paused 2ms+8ms
> 01/17/2013 08:49:32 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(2149) GC_EXPLICIT freed 607K, 55% free 3837K/8387K, paused 22ms+14ms
> 01/17/2013 08:50:24 [INFORMATION] power(1987) *** set_screen_state 1
> 01/17/2013 08:50:24 [DEBUG] SurfaceFlinger(1826) Screen about to return, flinger = 0xf918
> 01/17/2013 08:50:25 [DEBUG] AccelerometerListener(2219) enable(false)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:25 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:50:25 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:50:25 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [WARNING] System.err(5297) Removed 2131231236
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [WARNING] System.err(5297) Removed 2131231247
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [WARNING] System.err(5297) Removed 2131231248
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(2249) Flushing caches (mode 1)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] LocalBluetoothProfileManager(5297) LocalBluetoothProfileManager construction complete
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(2249) Flushing caches (mode 0)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] libEGL(5297) loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] libEGL(5297) loaded /system/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] libEGL(5297) loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] libEGL(5297) loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [INFORMATION] Process(1987) Sending signal. PID: 5297 SIG: 3
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5297) threadid=3: reacting to signal 3
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5297) Wrote stack traces to '/data/anr/traces.txt'
> 01/17/2013 08:50:32 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Enabling debug mode 0
> 01/17/2013 08:50:33 [INFORMATION] ActivityManager(1987) Displayed com.android.settings/.Settings: +847ms
> 01/17/2013 08:50:34 [INFORMATION] ActivityManager(1987) Displayed com.android.settings/.SubSettings: +330ms
> 01/17/2013 08:50:34 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Flushing caches (mode 0)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:35 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:50:35 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:50:35 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:50:36 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(1987) GC_CONCURRENT freed 1813K, 41% free 8191K/13767K, paused 12ms+8ms
> 01/17/2013 08:50:40 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Flushing caches (mode 0)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:44 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Flushing caches (mode 0)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:44 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(5297) Flushing caches (mode 1)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:45 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:50:45 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:50:45 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:50:45 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5488) Turning on JNI app bug workarounds for target SDK version 8...
> 01/17/2013 08:50:46 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(2249) Flushing caches (mode 1)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:46 [DEBUG] OpenGLRenderer(2249) Flushing caches (mode 0)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:46 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) Trying to load lib /data/data/com.eolwral.osmonitor/lib/libosmonitor.so 0x40d81800
> 01/17/2013 08:50:46 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) Added shared lib /data/data/com.eolwral.osmonitor/lib/libosmonitor.so 0x40d81800
> 01/17/2013 08:50:46 [VERBOSE] PhoneStatusBar(2074) setLightsOn(true)
> 01/17/2013 08:50:46 [INFORMATION] Process(1987) Sending signal. PID: 5488 SIG: 3
> 01/17/2013 08:50:46 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5488) threadid=3: reacting to signal 3
> 01/17/2013 08:50:46 [INFORMATION] dalvikvm(5488) Wrote stack traces to '/data/anr/traces.txt'
> 01/17/2013 08:50:46 [INFORMATION] ActivityManager(1987) Displayed com.eolwral.osmonitor/.OSMonitor: +623ms
> 01/17/2013 08:50:55 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:50:55 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:50:55 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:51:02 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) GC_CONCURRENT freed 942K, 24% free 6407K/8387K, paused 2ms+3ms
> 01/17/2013 08:51:05 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:05 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:05 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:51:11 [INFORMATION] Ads(5405) AdLoader timed out after 60000ms while getting the URL.
> 01/17/2013 08:51:11 [DEBUG] webviewglue(5405) nativeDestroy view: 0x1d7f08
> 01/17/2013 08:51:11 [INFORMATION] Ads(5405) onFailedToReceiveAd(A network error occurred.)
> 01/17/2013 08:51:15 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:15 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:15 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:51:25 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(1987) GC_CONCURRENT freed 2427K, 46% free 7483K/13767K, paused 9ms+6ms
> 01/17/2013 08:51:25 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:25 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:25 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:51:35 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:35 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:35 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:51:39 [VERBOSE] PhoneStatusBar(2074) setLightsOn(true)
> 01/17/2013 08:51:42 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2556K, 42% free 5308K/9095K, paused 32ms
> 01/17/2013 08:51:45 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:45 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:45 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:51:55 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:55 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:51:55 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.
> 01/17/2013 08:52:03 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(5488) GC_CONCURRENT freed 1745K, 41% free 5399K/9095K, paused 1ms+3ms
> 01/17/2013 08:52:05 [DEBUG] dalvikvm(2195) GC_CONCURRENT freed 3689K, 53% free 4299K/9031K, paused 2ms+16ms
> 01/17/2013 08:52:05 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:52:05 [ERROR] wpa_supplicant(4959) TI: Driver not initialized yet
> 01/17/2013 08:52:05 [WARNING] wpa_supplicant(4959) Failed to initiate AP scan.


check your tiwlan_drv.ko on /system/lib/modules

and try *insmod /system/lib/modules/tiwlan_drv.ko* manualy


----------



## crunchmatic

fyi - Droid 2 build works fine, thanks.


----------



## bebilakner

dateno1 said:


> check your tiwlan_drv.ko on /system/lib/modules
> 
> and try *insmod /system/lib/modules/tiwlan_drv.ko* manualy


Thank you very much.
The file you specified exists.
I should try this command when the problem occurs ? Anyway, I gave the command, of course as super user, and now I'll wait and see if wi-fi problem it's gone.
Usually the problem appeared, as I remember, when I've changed from one network to another (job and home) without turning wi-fi off.
Again, thank you.

LE: Nope. This morning I couldn't turn wi-fi on and I had to reboot to make it work.
But I can live with that  Thank you all


----------



## wilson88

D2G here too with the same wifi issue.
I only connect to one access point, and after some random amount of time (2-3 days) wifi will stop working. It can't be turned off then on, only a reboot fixes it. It doesn't seem to happen while in the middle of using the wifi, perhaps when the device sleeps for a bit it disables the wifi?
Anyway, not a big issue, other than that the build works perfectly.


----------



## Drakonis

downloaded the d2 version. I have to say it is much more complete than the 8/19 that is all over the web. However, I have experienced a few eccentricities where the rom is concerned... I am not sure if this is a common thing, but the camera is functioning upsidedow. the record function still does not work, and I have yet to be able to send an mms... Granted I am on the cricket network, and have tried to set a new apn, with no avail... I absolutely love the speed which this rom functions though, and am willing and waiting for any updates, or advice you or the other readers of this thread could offer.

Thanks.


----------



## crunchmatic

I also have the upside down camera display with my d2., but mms works fine on Page Plus.


----------



## Drakonis

crunchmatic said:


> I also have the upside down camera display with my d2., but mms works fine on Page Plus.


page plus? is that another sms app?

EDIT: I researched it... It seems to be another carrier. Disregard my ignorance please.


----------



## Dubbsy

Drakonis said:


> page plus? is that another sms app?


I believe it is a carrier.


----------



## cabrerachaparro

Hi,

I just installed this ROM on my D2G but it is impossible to follow the steps to get the GSM working. The "com.android.phone" apk crashes every second.

The question is is there any way to solve that? or should I go back to stock 6.29?









Thanks


----------



## Dubbsy

cabrerachaparro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just installed this ROM on my D2G but it is impossible to follow the steps to get the GSM working. The "com.android.phone" apk crashes every second.
> 
> The question is is there any way to solve that? or should I go back to stock 6.29?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks





> *IMPORTANT:* When you start, tell them com.android.phone FC, you must enable data toggle, pressing a few seconds, in network settings, must choose CDMA or GSM.


Most importantly -> "You must enable the data toggle. Once enabled hold the toggle for a few seconds. It will pop up your network settings. Then you must choose either CDMA or GSM."


----------



## Drakonis

crunchmatic said:


> fyi - Droid 2 build works fine, thanks.


what method did you use to load this?? I have quite a few bugs with this port... camera, mms, and does not play nice with some apps; eg: poweramp, liberty toolbox. The rom itself runs amazingly well, but these few limitations could put it to bed for me..


----------



## cabrerachaparro

I have to say that after try some ROMs for D2G I think to go back to stock ROM


----------



## Dubbsy

ROMs aren't for everyone.


----------



## foreverinPanama

cabrerachaparro said:


> I have to say that after try some ROMs for D2G I think to go back to stock ROM


unfortunately this phone fell out of favor quickly and less support exist for it, not so much from developers, but from moto themselves. Makes things hard.

A stock rooted d2g with the correct bloat ware frozen and a few tweaks isn't bad as a mid range, budget phone in my opinion.

I'm on the s3 now but I kept the d2g just cuz I actually like the phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubbsy

You can make stock run well.

...But it will still be boring. Stock is boring. Somewhere in the definition of the word "stock" should be the word "boring"


----------



## cabrerachaparro

Dubbsy said:


> You can make stock run well.
> 
> ...But it will still be boring. Stock is boring. Somewhere in the definition of the word "stock" should be the word "boring"


I know is boring but can't find a ICS ROM that work OK in D2G. The ROMs I tried are goods however the HW acceleration doesn't owrk or the camera can't record video.
What about CM7 ROMs? are they work OK?


----------



## crunchmatic

oxavelar said:


> (I went ahead and compiled the D2 build too, since I was doing this for the Droid X),
> 
> New build: *CM9-D2-01032013.zip*
> MD5: *e0aa070f9032f6ff458c997275e66ffb*
> 
> Since HW acceleration adds such an overhead for our 512MiB RAM locked bootloader device, with some minor patches back to the framework and with the help of the tool called HwaSettings.apk we now have back the blacklist option back on this ROM.
> 
> The use of HWA increases memory consumption and resources for each application is launched, so blacklisting a lot of applications such as MMS, Phone, Contacts and such you can be in balance with the best that the Droid X will have with the limited resources and without zRAM.
> 
> *By default on first boot everything is whitelisted, which I do not recommend -- so go and open HwaSettings.apk*. Once you only leave a select apps to HWA you will see the Droid X limited resources be maximized -- no more initial scrolling lag or slow app loading.


----------



## Dubbsy

cabrerachaparro said:


> I know is boring but can't find a ICS ROM that work OK in D2G. The ROMs I tried are goods however the HW acceleration doesn't owrk or the camera can't record video.
> What about CM7 ROMs? are they work OK?


The video recorder will likely never work for any ics, so if that is neccesary for you you will have to find something else.

CM7 worked great on my phone when I used it. No harm in trying it out... If you don't like it, just flash back.


----------



## crunchmatic

Drakonis, Method I used for install: 1. wipe data/Factory reset. 2. wipe cache partition. 3. Wipe Dalvik Cache. 4. Download and install rom zip file. I have discovered a problem with some apps as you have. Liberty Toolbox does not seem to work nor does Dish Anywhere work properly.


----------



## MissionImprobable

CM7 and Galnet 2.2.10 are pretty much the best of the best for the D2/D2G. Stability, flexibility, lack of bloat, and all the goodies.

That said, I love having GNow. Just sucks the camera issue is ever-present.


----------



## cabrerachaparro

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Is there a way to contribute to this ROM? Maybe to get the camera recording. I'm developer, well I develop on mainframe environment, yes "the black screen" I have medium skills on Java and Linux. I might be do something.[/background]


----------



## Dubbsy

cabrerachaparro said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Is there a way to contribute to this ROM? Maybe to get the camera recording. I'm developer, well I develop on mainframe environment, yes "the black screen" I have medium skills on Java and Linux. I might be do something.[/background]


The best way to contribute is to start working on it. No one gets an invite to start developing. You either do it or you don't. If you think you found a fix to an issue post about it. If you post good work there is a good chance other developers will notice and contact you about working as a team.

If you don't prove yourself first, there is a zero percent chance of being invited into a project.


----------



## nanerasingh

For contribution i will do.
But other developer ask for donation after prooves themself
And for ics camera nobody solves the bugs & many devloper also tried

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Dubbsy

I'm not opposed to developers asking for donations, recieving donations, or offering services for a fee. I know the time that goes into stuff like this and feel people deserve being paid for their time. I sometimes pay for apps I don't plan to use just to support the developer who wrote them.

I personally haven't posted a donation link yet because I just enjoy knowing others like my work. Money is cool and I welcome more of it(who doesn't?), but I have a full time job also. Linux and Android are hobbies to me. Besides that, I don't believe I've "developed" anything. I've made things run better, I've hacked bits in that weren't included, I've wrote scripts...but I didn't neccesarily "Dev" anything.


----------



## cabrerachaparro

nanerasingh said:


> For contribution i will do.
> But other developer ask for donation after prooves themself
> And for ics camera nobody solves the bugs & many devloper also tried
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


Well, the only problem I've seen for this ROM is the camera. Beside that, the ROM works very well.


----------



## cabrerachaparro

I can't use wifi tethering. Does anybody has the same issue?


----------



## Dubbsy

Yes. Every single ICS ROM.

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## MissionImprobable

I can't recall seeing this issue before so I'll go ahead and ask. Has anyone else had problems with Google Play Music not streaming properly? A single song will play, and then I get a playback error. Apollo, Music Mod, and all other players work fine for me. It is only Play Music that won't work.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I think Music stuff is related to HWA in some way, at least this bug was present a year ago in CM9 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Seems like it was just the older build having this issue. I guess I never flashed the newer zip, but once I did it's working fine. LauncherPro won't do live wallpapers correctly on this build, but Apex is much smoother than on the prior build so I guess it all works out.


----------



## Dubbsy

I read elsewhere that you need to remove the lib file OMX mp3 decode. I don't use play music so I can't check. I renamed it to .bak in the most recent release of aokpkanged.

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## MissionImprobable

Well, one thing solved so of course another comes up. When attempting to select a picture for WL through gallery or Quick Pic, a "Running Face Detection" pop-up starts and the Widget Locker closes. Anyone have any ideas on where I should start looking to get this one squared away? Not sure exactly where this feature is located to turn off. I checked in gallery settings, but it seems like a hardwired part of this build.

Looks like it was an issue from me restoring gallery data when I used Titanium Backup. Something along those lines anyway.


----------



## Dubbsy

That sounds odd. Gapps includes a face unlock group of files but it doesn't install for us.

Is it a widget locker problem or does it do it other times too? Like when you go into the gallery normally?

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## MissionImprobable

It only happened when I tried to setup a custom background for Widget Locker. I did a clean install and didn't restore system data, just my apps and it worked fine. I was trying not to have to redo everything in system because I wanted to retain Google Now without having to redo everything in the system folder, but alas, that failed.

I was moving from the 8/19 build to the November build.


----------



## cabrerachaparro

Dubbsy said:


> Yes. Every single ICS ROM.
> 
> Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


Do you mean that there is not a solution for this?

Thanks


----------



## Dubbsy

cabrerachaparro said:


> Do you mean that there is not a solution for this?
> 
> Thanks


For the built in wifi tethering there is no solution yet and there won't be until someone wants to do the work on it.

various wifi tether apps in the app store work fine though


----------



## MikeDrawback

I have been using built in bluetooth tethering and its been working well.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

Is anyone else getting the "Unfortunately Contacts has Stopped" error? It seems to be an ICS issue that has yet to receive a consistent working fix.


----------



## Dubbsy

MissionImprobable said:


> Is anyone else getting the "Unfortunately Contacts has Stopped" error? It seems to be an ICS issue that has yet to receive a consistent working fix.


I've never gotten that issue.

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## Dr_Wolodya

In first post link to CM9-D2G-08192012 broken. Where I can download it?


----------



## x13thangelx

Dr_Wolodya said:


> In first post link to CM9-D2G-08192012 broken. Where I can download it?


My hosting got moved so all of my links are broken atm.

Uploaded it to my dropbox for now: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28428022/CM9-D2G-08192012.zip


----------



## Tinko

How is battery life in CM9-D2G-01032013? Worse or better?


----------



## Dubbsy

the 01/03/13 is newer than 8/19/12. I'd imagine it is about the same or a tiny bit better. Nothing really that noticeable in my experience. The HWA setup should make it substantially better overall though.


----------



## ismaelvaldez

I want to download the last .zip for the droid 2 global but when im downloading the download stops. Where else can i download it?
thank you


----------



## jabbajac

ismaelvaldez said:


> the 01/03/13 is newer than 8/19/12. I'd imagine it is about the same or a tiny bit better. Nothing really that noticeable in my experience. The HWA setup should make it substantially better overall though.


There's a 1/03/13 build? where's the link for that?

Edit: nvm. took my own advice and looked a few pages back.


----------



## unibonger

1/13 is working great for me but its refusing MMS, but it worked fine on 8/19. Thus far I've tried ChompSMS & the stock messaging program. Any ideas? Thinking I botched something somewhere. 

I'm also using SwiftKey & it keeps asking me to choose a keyboard in the status bar. Previously I just froze the android keyboard & it stopped but didn't work this time. Not really that annoying though, goes away after I'm finished typing. 

Thanks to all those who have worked to bring ICS to the D2G. Just recently started with ROMs and I'm very impressed.


----------



## themib

CM9-D2-01032013.zip

mirror: https://androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=24148


----------

